# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Worse Than the Disease OOC

## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, campaign started.
Any OOC text in the IC should be in italics.

IC thread; https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...the-Disease-IC
Dice Rolls thread; https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...ase-DICE-ROLLS

Everyone make their introductory post, please.

----------


## Yuki Akuma

Woo!

Let's go die in the wilderness.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## u-b

It seems there is not much of wilderness around, with lots of features within a few hundred meters.

Also, can we have this thread renamed to "Worse Than the Disease OOC" for it to be like IC and dice threads?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Also, can we have this thread renamed to "Worse Than the Disease OOC" for it to be like IC and dice threads?


You are right that title would a better, but I don't think you can change thread titles after it gets started.

----------


## u-b

> You are right that title would a better, but I don't think you can change thread titles after it gets started.


You can. You'll have to edit the first post.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay. Right.

----------


## Volthawk

There we go, had an unexpectedly busy day today hence only getting the post out now.

The long and short of the foray into politics mentioned in the post was Richard getting involved in a group wanting a more diplomatically-run Shelter, putting his oratory skills (he has Charisma 2 and Voice, so he's not too shabby at it) to work on their behalf, and as you might expect it didn't end well - someone got violent for the cause, Richard took responsibility for the whole mess and here he is. Figured I'd mention it here since the others might have heard something about it.

Incidentally, what does everyone have in terms of food and stuff? I was able to grab personal basics, a sleeping blanket, 2 rations and three bottles with a pint of clean water each. And yeah, as I alluded to in the post, I completely forgot about any kind of backpack or anything to hold said stuff in. Oops.

----------


## Yuki Akuma

I... completely forgot to buy food.

Erm.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

I'd say that was about a minute's worth of action - one of your number searched the bodies and examined the scene.

You have multiple options available to you all, of course. Good thing Sean has some advanced knowledge to better inform your choice.

----------


## GnomesofZurich

> Incidentally, what does everyone have in terms of food and stuff? I was able to grab personal basics, a sleeping blanket, 2 rations and three bottles with a pint of clean water each. And yeah, as I alluded to in the post, I completely forgot about any kind of backpack or anything to hold said stuff in. Oops.


Tariq has a backpack, 10 rations and 5 bottles of water, among other things.




> I... completely forgot to buy food.
> 
> Erm.


In a post-apocalypse game!? Simone may not be long for this world!

----------


## Yuki Akuma

Oh also, Simone has a canteen. And personal basics. ... No rations though. Whoops.

----------


## Volthawk

How big and heavy are the dogs? With Richard's BL and current gear (carrying 25.5lbs with BL 29), he can carry 32lbs more and be lightly encumbered, 61lbs more and be medium, 148lbs and be heavy, and 264lbs for extra-heavy, although he's practically limited by what he can physically carry and what allows him to still keep up with everyone (light encumbrance lets him move at BM 5, though, so that's probably okay).

----------


## GnomesofZurich

Tariq is already at Light encumbrance (and Move 4) with his ~40 lbs of gear, so he will not willingly carry a dog.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The dogs weigh 60 lbs. each. There are three dead dogs.

----------


## Yuki Akuma

A hundred meters is... not very far. It's possible to sprint that far in ten seconds. Are you positive you're imagining the distance correctly?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Welcome to town. You can do business and pick up quests here.

----------


## u-b

> With Richard's BL and current gear (carrying 25.5lbs with BL 29), he can carry 32lbs more and be lightly encumbered, 61lbs more and be medium, 148lbs and be heavy, and 264lbs for extra-heavy, although he's practically limited by what he can physically carry and what allows him to still keep up with everyone (light encumbrance lets him move at BM 5, though, so that's probably okay).


Sean is at medium with a move of 4, so I presume we can take at least one dog and be none the slower. I will assume we do.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

You guys may need to make a reaction roll in the near future - the faceman should list his modifiers in this thread, so I may roll later...

----------


## Volthawk

Looks like that's Richard, who has a net +4 (Charisma +2, Voice +2) reaction modifier if he can get talking to the person in question first. I was going to grab positive Appearance too, but spending one more point for the second Charisma rank just gave too much good stuff.

Incidentally, his forthrightness in the post is his Truthfulness coming through, and since he's Easy to Read the guard hopefully won't have much trouble seeing that. 

His disadvantages do mean he'll be less useful if we have to be sneaky in the future, though, since he can't lie his way out of a paper bag. Something to keep in mind for the future, I suppose.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

To let you know: I had a computer crash Friday night and lost my log-in as 'GnomesofZurich'; attempts to recover my password have been unsuccessful, and administrators have not responded to my requests for help (possibly because it's a weekend), so I figured I would try to create a new account. Will get caught up with posting now.

----------


## Yuki Akuma

So I have a 16 in both Electronics Repair (Communications) and Electronics Repair (Sensors), and a 15 in Electrician. ... But the only tool I have is a swiss army knife.

Really hope I can borrow some tools or I'm gonna be rolling at some hefty penalties when we get to this place!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

You get new gear, but not as much as you want. That toolkit will require more than just asking for it.

----------


## u-b

So, we have on Sean:
1. A two-man tent (not sure if we can cram three people in there)
2. A sleeping fur (presumably for one person out of the tent)
3. Group basics (including rope, a pot to boil the water, a hatchet, flint / steel and stuff)
4. $120 worth of ammo and unspecified worth of pills if people would like to improve the situation

Sean has a day's worth of bottled water, which he plans to replenish every evening, and week's worth of rations, which he can share with the others as needed, though he also intends to hunt. If we camp in the wilderness, we'll need portable water only for the lunch, but I think it would be highly preferable if everyone carried a whole day's worth, just in case.

No objections if people shop around and / or chat around until the noon, but other than that, Sean's good to go.

----------


## Yuki Akuma

I'm just gonna lay out all of Simone's gear so everyone's on the same page:

1. Backpack, small
2. Bandages
3. Canteen
4. Crowbar, 3'
5. Multi-Tool
6. Personal basics
7. Sleeping bag
8. Tent, 1-man
9. Transistor radio
10. Whetstone

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

One of you is Skinny, IIRC - that will help if you need to cram in people into a tent.

You can get water easy, there's plenty of snow around.

You're in town, so you can roll a professional skill to score extra resources. Merchant works as a complementary skill roll.

And that dead dog can be butchered for meat.

----------


## Volthawk

This is Richard's gear before factoring in the new stuff we just got, and assuming the dog is going to get butchered into more food we need to assign to people:
*Spoiler*
Show


Weight: 24.45 lbs (Unencumbered)

Cheap .36 Revolver (2.5 lbs)
 - 12 Pistol Catridges (0.3 lbs)
Baton (1 lb)
Light Shield (2 lbs)
Leather Jacket, Leather Pants, Leather Helm, Leather Gloves, Shoes (9.5 lbs)
Personal Basics (1 lb)
Sleeping Blanket (4 lbs)
Rations (2 meals) (1 lbs)
3 Water Bottles (0.15 lbs)
 - 3 pts clean water (3 lbs)



His encumbrance limits were mentioned earlier (although he's actually.carrying 1.05lbs less than I thought then, as he had the weight of four full water bottles listed but only bought three), so again he can take on a fair bit more stuff before slowing the group down.

Should probably grab a backpack while we're here, though.

Don't think I can help much with the professional skill side of things, though. Richard's skills are a pretty even split between fighting, social and perception/policey stuff, and I don't think any of them fit the kinds of skills AtE brings up for this. I guess he might have okay defaults for something, but still.

----------


## Yuki Akuma

When you say "a professional skill", do you mean... literal Professional Skills, as in the catch all skill on page 215 of the core set, or do you mean any skill that can be used as a job skill?

'Cause I have quite a few of the latter and none of the former.

Edit: Oh, I just found the section in AtE 2 you were probably referring to. I guess my various Electronics Repair skills count?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> One of you is Skinny, IIRC - that will help if you need to cram in people into a tent.


That's me!

Following suit - for gear I have:
Bulky Small Backpack
Bandages
Blanket
Duct tape
Multi-tool
Personal Basics
10 rations
5 plastic bottles of water
Folding shovel/entrenching tool
plus some explosives

I have no tent. 

Unless someone in town has an interest in explosives, the only skills Tariq could roll against to earn extra resources would be Mechanic (Automobile) - 12, and he only has his multi-tool for tools.

Edit: I rolled against Mechanic, and didn't do so well: 16 against a target of 12. It's not a critical failure, fortunately, so it looks like it just wastes time.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Edit: Oh, I just found the section in AtE 2 you were probably referring to. I guess my various Electronics Repair skills count?


Yes. Having Gadgeteer helps, as well. A successful roll means you earn some rations, bullets or other barter items.

----------


## u-b

> 8. Tent, 1-man


Then we have enough for three people to sleep comfortably, which would be just fine assuming we post one guard.

----------


## Yuki Akuma

Well, I rolled a "profession roll" in the dice roll thread. Not sure how having Gadgeteer benefits, but it makes sense that it does.

Speaking of posting watch... what's everyone's Per? Mine is 13 (with the downside that I need glasses).

----------


## u-b

Sean's 15. He is colorblind, but he can see quite well in the dark and he really needs only four hours of sleep (long story, you may ask some time). Normally, he would take two or three darkest shifts (which are, like, _any_ shifts in January), but can hunt around instead if someone else's watching.

----------


## Volthawk

Richard has Per/Observation 12 with no relevant advantages or disadvantages. One of the areas that suffered a little from me needing to shore up other areas first. In general, Richard ended up as a bit more of an all-rounder than I originally expected, looking at it.

In hindsight, I could have gotten another rank of Per on the cheap by messing around with skills (lowering observation, search and detect lies by a rank to effectively buy Per 13 for one point without my skill totals getting worse), but eh, just means if I want to improve this area in the future I'll increase Per rather than skills.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

You can camp down for the night in the shantytown around the Waffle House for no random encounters. The day goes by without incident - everyone eat 3 rations (you automatically get water from the snow).

----------


## Volthawk

Poor timing on my part there, editing in a next day section to the post.

There we go.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq's Per is 13...but his experiences making and using explosives have left him Hard of Hearing and with no sense of smell or taste.

----------


## u-b

Okay, we have 90 pounds of meat. It should last long enough if kept frozen. I suggest we eat it instead of trail rations, leaving us with 78. What do we do with it?
1. Can we exchange the fresh meat for more portable trail rations? They are both priced at $2, but the rations weight half as much.
2. Should we spend a day to make it into jerky to reduce the weight and improve the durability?
3. Or can we divide it among ourselves and still have a speed of at least 4?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Okay, we have 90 pounds of meat. It should last long enough if kept frozen. I suggest we eat it instead of trail rations, leaving us with 78. What do we do with it?
> 1. Can we exchange the fresh meat for more portable trail rations? They are both priced at $2, but the rations weight half as much.
> 2. Should we spend a day to make it into jerky to reduce the weight and improve the durability?
> 3. Or can we divide it among ourselves and still have a speed of at least 4?


1) Yup. Even trade with the encampment management (who are staying put). No gain or loss, money wise, but the rations will weigh less.

The rest of the questions are for your party.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> 1) Yup. Even trade with the encampment management (who are staying put). No gain or loss, money wise, but the rations will weigh less.
> 
> The rest of the questions are for your party.


Well, if we can trade the meat for rations, let's do that and then we won't have to wait another day before setting out. If evenly divided, we will each be taking 19 or 20, so 9.5 to 10 additional lbs. of encumbrance. Along with the fur outfit and snowshoes, that will push Tariq into Medium encumbrance and Move 3, at least for the first five days, after which consumed rations will lighten his load and bring him back up to Move 4.

As is, from ATE2 p.12, most of the party's Move is likely to be -1 for using snowshoes in snow (skis have no modifier). That means we'll be covering 20 miles per day at best at the start of the trip, and that could easily go lower if there's Bad terrain _and_ snow. Hiking rolls may come in handy here, but Tariq's skill is only 10.

----------


## u-b

I did not mean to divide them evenly. In fact, Sean can take one pound at most before dropping from move 4 to move 2, so I just opt him not to take any. The primary suspect to take most is, of course, Richard, but his sack won't hold more than 40 pounds total and we'll have almost that much of rations after the exchange. I propose everyone able to take some rations without dropping below move 4 (which is 3 with snow shoes) take as much as they are able, listing the quantity taken, and we'll see what comes out of it.

----------


## Yuki Akuma

Simone can take at most four more 0.5 lb rations before she tips into Move 3 territory. (This will be 14 rations in total)

Might I suggest bartering some of the meat and/or bullets for a _sledge_? It's snowy enough.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq will use 3 rations for his meals yesterday/this morning, and can take another 4 before dropping to Move 3. That will leave him with 14 for the trip, which won't be enough for there and back again. The idea of picking up a sledge isn't a bad one.

----------


## u-b

> Might I suggest bartering some of the meat and/or bullets for a _sledge_? It's snowy enough.


I see a dogsled listed for $400 on B464. Presumably including a $200+ dog and a harness, so the upper limit for a sledge would be about $200. Less if we choose lower quality or a simpler design, which we probably should. I don't think we need more than a trough-shaped sledge (priced about $10 on the internets at our current TL and in perfect condition), so yeah, good idea. Go ahead and ask around.

UPD: While at it, ask around how much they will give for our painkiller pills.
UPD2: Looking at it more closely, the dogsled's price seems to exclude the dogs. Still, worth checking it for a simpler design.

Totally unrelated, I've just noticed Sean has group basics, but no personal basics. Are the later included in the former or should I do some shopping and spend $5?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> unrelated, I've just noticed Sean has group basics, but no personal basics. Are the later included in the former or should I do some shopping and spend $5?


The later included in the former.

----------


## u-b

Okay, here's the deal:
Simone +4 rations
Tariq +4 rations
Sean -1 tent +35 rations
Richard +1 tent (18 lbs in its own bag with handle, to be carried in hand) +35 rations (to be put in the sack)

And we are good to go, no sled required.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The terrain is considered snow and Bad. Snowshoes remove penalties, but Move is still -1. Skiing is an option, treat movement speed as normal Move (not uphill or downhill yet) and roll the skill every hour of travel. Anyone wanting to speed up the journey, see the rules on AtE2 page 31-32 and the Hiking rules on B351. The party's journey to the Base depends on the slowest Move (encumbrance included) amongst the party, unless you split up. It's 110 miles of distance to the destination.

----------


## u-b

> Remember that some of your gear is Fragile. After using it (claiming the bonus for the map or skiing), roll the gear's HT (probably 12) to avoid breaking it.


Oops. Where can I read about it? I rather expected the short AtE equipment section entry about being fragile to fully cover the effect (i.e. hit point and HT reduction that are to matter when a normal quality item will also roll HT or take damage).




> Skiing is an option, treat movement speed as normal Move (not uphill or downhill yet) and roll the skill every hour of travel. Anyone wanting to speed up the journey, see the rules on AtE2 page 31-32 and the Hiking rules on B351. The party's journey to the Base depends on the slowest Move (encumbrance included) amongst the party, unless you split up.


Not splitting up. I've just rolled to see if it's critical fail. As for the frequency of rolling. Is AtE frequency of once per hour only for downhill skiing or does it supersede the basic set frequency of once per day?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Oops. Where can I read about it? I rather expected the short AtE equipment section entry about being fragile to fully cover the effect (i.e. hit point and HT reduction that are to matter when a normal quality item will also roll HT or take damage).
> 
> Not splitting up. I've just rolled to see if it's critical fail. As for the frequency of rolling. Is AtE frequency of once per hour only for downhill skiing or does it supersede the basic set frequency of once per day?


Yeah, my mistake. I mistook Fragile for Unreliable. Wrong is me. You're right. And you can just roll Skiing once for the entire journey.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

How many miles a day is the party moving again?

Also, welcome to a random encounter!

Anyone wanting to examine the bodies, you'll need to cut them down (30 seconds per body) and roll Search skill (1 minute of work per body).

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> How many miles a day is the party moving again?
> 
> Also, welcome to a random encounter!
> 
> Anyone wanting to examine the bodies, you'll need to cut them down (30 seconds per body) and roll Search skill (1 minute of work per body).


I think it's 15 miles per day. Slowest Basic Move is 3 (including -1 from snowshoes) x10 as per Basic p.351 x0.50 for Bad terrain.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Thank you.

----------


## u-b

> x0.50 for Bad terrain.


Not if we stick to the roads, which we probably do.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Not if we stick to the roads, which we probably do.


Sadly, no. The snow covering the roads ruins that, and the nonmaintained roads are Bad terrain even if it didn't. Vermont now IRL has problems with road conditions - in mud season, the region basically is miserable to travel in.

The movement penalty for Bad terrain applies.

----------


## u-b

The rules actually cover it. An average road is as good as light forest or rolling hills (and worse than unpaved level plains). It can go down to very bad in the rain, but the snow just adds snow penalties, it does not make the road any worse. Good roads are on par with plains, but probably are long done if they were present. I don't mind you houseruling this, but that's my reading.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The party finds;

Empty spare magazine
2 whistles
Gauntlets
Sollerets
800lbs. of junk
Cheap Remington Rolling Block rifle
small knife

Will look up the weight and other stats later in the thread (give me some time), especially if you guys ask about this or that. Any questions about this stuff?

----------


## u-b

> Cheap Remington Rolling Block rifle


Will this use "Cartridge Rifle, .45" stats from B279 or something else? UPD: will rifle cartridges that we have work for it?

----------


## Volthawk

Unless I've misunderstood something, in AtE ammo's abstracted enough that rifle cartridges work in any rifle we might come across.

Does anyone actually have Rifle? Richard doesn't, but can default to it at 13.

----------


## u-b

> Does anyone actually have Rifle? Richard doesn't, but can default to it at 13.


Sean has 14 and fast-draw for it 12. He'd need to offload some rations to take it though.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Will this use "Cartridge Rifle, .45" stats from B279 or something else? UPD: will rifle cartridges that we have work for it?


Nah, I got the stats from High Tech. I'll post the stats for it in just a moment.

ADD:

5d Pi+
Acc 4-1
Range 470/3000
Weight 9.2 lbs.
RoF 1
Shots 1(3)
ST 10 2h
Bulk -6
Rcl 4
-1 HT
-1 Malf

----------


## Volthawk

For the purpose of loot allocation/gear redistribution, went through my gear to make sure I had weights right and sort out where everything is being carried:

*Spoiler*
Show


Weight: 76.6 lbs (Medium Encumbrance, Light below 58, Heavy at 87)

Weapons (rifle over shoulder, baton worn on belt, ammo in pockets, shield in sack):
Cheap Remington Rolling Block (9.2 lbs)
5 Rifle Catridges (0.25 lbs)
Baton (1 lb)
Light Shield (2 lbs)

Clothes/Armour (all worn for travel):
Leather Jacket, Leather Pants, Leather Helm, Leather Gloves, Shoes (9.5 lbs)
Furs (1 lbs)
Snowshoes (5 lbs)

Misc (tent in one hand, basics and blanket in sack, sack in other hand):
Personal Basics (1 lb)
Sleeping Blanket (4 lbs)
Bulky Tent, 2-man (18 lbs)
Sack (3lbs, 29.65/40 lbs capacity used)

Food (all in sack):
Rations (39 meals) (19.5 lbs)
3 Water Bottles (0.15 lbs)
 - 3 pts clean water (3 lbs)



Not factoring in the weight of the sack (wasn't given with the capacity, what is it GM?) or any rations eaten between leaving the House/Sean allocating the rations and now, but that's where I'm at right now.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The sack weighs 3 lbs by itself.

----------


## u-b

> Tent, 2-man (12 lbs)


The tent is bulky at 18 lbs.

Thinking of it, if the party treats the terrain as bad, do skis allow to treat it as average, as per B351? If yes, Sean can take on some additional stuff without slowing us down.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Thinking of it,* if the party treats the terrain as bad, do skis allow to treat it as average, as per B351?* If yes, Sean can take on some additional stuff without slowing us down.


Yup. AtE 2 has the exact rules on Skiing (look under either Travel (in Going Forth chapter) and/or Snow (in the Climate section of Hazards chapter)).

----------


## Volthawk

> The tent is bulky at 18 lbs.


Ah right, corrected.

Also edited to factor in the weapon changes IC, so Tariq gets this:
Cheap .36 Revolver (2.5 lbs)
 - 12 Pistol Catridges (0.3 lbs)

Not that fussed about the armour if someone else wants them - Richard already has 2* hand DR and the baton for melee fights, so the gauntlets aren't that needed, and I'm not too concerned about foot armour.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Shout out to all you Condemned 2 fans!

Animal Handling rolls will be at -5, if you try it.
Every party member except Sean will at least be on the ground, if not asleep. Sean is on-guard and ready.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Do we have to make a roll (Per?) to wake up?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

No, unless you have certain Disadvantages (Slow Riser, IIRC). The noise makers woke you up.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Simone's player, please post ASAP or I will have to NPC you for the upcoming combat.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay, posting Simone as a NPC.

*And combat time starts.

Turn order:*
Bear: 7.00
Sean: 6.00
Richard: 6.00
Tariq: 5.75
Simone: 5.25

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Mark off a rifle bullet, Sean.
Richard? Make your move...because the monster's is gonna be ugly.

----------


## u-b

> (OOC: Bear Dodged. It'll take 3 Readies to reload the rifle.)[/I]


Oh, f***! This gonna be a short one. As a matter of last hope...




> Dodge is normally the only active defense you can take against firearms. This does not mean you can actually dodge bullets! A dodge against this kind of attack represents *an attempt not to be where you think your opponent will shoot*, by weaving or ducking at the right moment.


Is the rabid bear smart enough to do that? I mean, it's not like it is trying to escape and in the nature the prey usually does not wield rifles...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Is the rabid bear smart enough to do that? I mean, it's not like it is trying to escape and in the nature the prey usually does not wield rifles...


The bear isn't Berserk*, and the rifle makes both a bang and a muzzle flash - it was a reflex. Just enough that the bullet missed by...let's call it centimetres?

* yet.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Tariq's player, please post soon. Thank you.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

*gulp*

Sean...?

----------


## u-b

I assume there should be enough trampled space around the fire for at least one step back. Tell me if there is more or if I can do it in circles.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yes, but keep in mind there is increasing amounts of snow beyond the dark - 20 or more yards out from the centre of the camp, you're taking penalties. And the darkness starts getting worse before then.

----------


## Volthawk

How far away is Richard from the bear and Sean?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> How far away is Richard from the bear and Sean?


Not very far. 3 yards at furthest. -0 in range penalties.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Remember that the bear's SM +1 adds to the attack rolls, IIRC.

Also, Sean just got chomped by a critical hit. Hope he's got good torso DR...

----------


## Volthawk

So I'm an idiot. Looking at the dice roll thread in the morning, I see that I somehow worked out 14+4-4 as meaning 12, rather than 14. I blame initially planning on a -6 deceptive (which would have been 12) then changing my mind. So technically Richard's strike did hit (since it was skill 15), but I suppose the time has passed for that now.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq is hoping to try to shoot the bear with the revolver, but I'm unclear where everyone is. Are either Richard or Sean in the line of fire?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Tariq is hoping to try to shoot the bear with the revolver, but I'm unclear where everyone is. Are either Richard or Sean in the line of fire?


Nope, they've both Stepped away from close combat.
You've got a clear shot, knock on wood.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The bear takes 1 injury, assuming the wounding modifier is x1.

ADD: And another 3 injury from Simone.
Richard defends against the attack.

----------


## Volthawk

To confirm, that step by the bear means it's in close combat with me now, right?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> To confirm, that step by the bear means it's in close combat with me now, right?


Nah. Its claw attack is Reach 1. Not Close Combat.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Just to confirm, we're waiting on Richard to act, right? Tariq is planning to try shooting the bear again when it's his turn.

----------


## Volthawk

Sorry about that, could've sworn I posted yesterday.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Richard, just for future reference, what are your Dodge and Block scores? Remember to add in the shield DB.

----------


## Volthawk

Factoring in DB, Dodge 10 and Block 12 (Parry 11 with the baton out).

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Ugh, these damage rolls are killing me (well, at least failing to kill the bear!). Average for the revolver is 6, I only rolled a 4 the first time, and the second, using Luck to roll 3 times, I got 2, 1, and 4!

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Remember that your use of Luck requires *in-game time* to recharge.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Remember that your use of Luck requires *in-game time* to recharge.


Yes, I'm aware. If using the Game Time modifier, that translates into one use per game-day (although the GM in another game in which I'm playing has ruled that it's one-use per ~30 IC posts, figuring that each post amounts to ~2 minutes of 'at-the-table' play).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Good hit on that shot, Tariq.
The nightbear is injured enough to have half Move and Dodge.
It still has fight left in it, even if it hasn't gone Berserk. Don't get cocky, everyone.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

*Every PC earns 2 Character Points for defeating the Nightbear encounter.*

Well done all of you.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq has First Aid 13 and bandages. Is anyone else in a better position to patch up Sean?

----------


## Volthawk

Richard's only got it at 12.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

I critically failed my First Aid roll, which costs Sean 2 HP. Any penalty for a repeated attempt?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yeah, -2 for repeated attempts on failure, unless you wait a day.

I probably should have checked Simone's character sheet before you rolled, in case she had better skill...
She's got skill 15.

Wanna retcon that roll into an attempt at assisting roll? If so, Simone rolls her own skill at -2. But if you accept the current result, you all get an extra CP as a consolation prize.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Yeah, -2 for repeated attempts on failure, unless you wait a day.
> 
> I probably should have checked Simone's character sheet before you rolled, in case she had better skill...
> She's got skill 15.
> 
> Wanna retcon that roll into an attempt at assisting roll? If so, Simone rolls her own skill at -2. But if you accept the current result, you all get an extra CP as a consolation prize.


It would probably be best to retcon it and have Simone give it a go.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay. Rolling...

EDIT/ADD: Simone succeeds, Sean is healed for 5 HP.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Random encounter?

----------


## u-b

Well, these are not very good stealth rolls. Do range penalties apply to boars' senses?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yes. They do. The range penalty is currently -8 from the furthered away.

Richard does need to make a Stealth roll.

The snow is ankle deep. Snowshoes help. See the Dice Rolls thread for more info...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The shot missed. The boars are running. Switch to standard combat? Or let them go?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Dang it, I just remembered I should have noted that it is *DAY 3* in my IC thread post...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean isn't got to be able to heal today. You need a full day of rest, not hiking.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sorry about the delay.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Who wants to search the overturned car?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Taking the bullets?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Are we using the ATE convention that any rifle bullet fits any rifle and any pistol bullet fits any pistol? Tariq is happy to take some pistol rounds for his new revolver.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Are we using the ATE convention that any rifle bullet fits any rifle and any pistol bullet fits any pistol? Tariq is happy to take some pistol rounds for his new revolver.


Sure. Remember to account for the small weight of the bullets.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Random encounter!

----------


## u-b

> Random encounter!


Is there a hiding place within reach and/or some other sort of cover?




> How many bullets can Tariq take?


There are 16 pistol bullets in the box. Take them all.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Is there a hiding place within reach and/or some other sort of cover?


Make a Stealth roll. Camouflage, Tactics and Survival skills may complement the roll.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Everyone post ASAP, before the motorcycles reach your position...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Richard, what will you do? Remember, you can only hear the motorcycles, none of you SEE them yet...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Random encounter! Wanna buy and/or sell (or rob...) the merchants' stock?

----------


## u-b

> What are you looking for?


I think we might be able to afford a cheap .45 cartridge rifle (B279), depending how well we haggle and how much they would value the pills. Failing that, maybe a cheap bayonet for the rifle, if it does not interfere with the shooting and/or some food.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The base value of the opoid pills are $25 a pop, and you have 12 (IIRC) - you wanna haggle?

----------


## u-b

Sean proposes the following deal:
1. Buy cheap .45 cartridge rifle for -160
2. Buy cheap bayonet for -16
3. Buy 14 rations for -28
4. Buy 7 rifle cartriges for -70
5. Sell sollerets for +90 (150 * 0.6)
6. Sell cheap spear for +9 (16 * 0.6)
7. Sell 7 opioid pills for +105 (175 * 0.6)
8. Sell 14 pistol cartriges for +70 (70 * 1.0)

If they would want to alter it more than just a little, then yes, someone should haggle. Probably not Sean, because he has no practice in that.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Most if not all of the party should sign off on any deal you make.

----------


## Volthawk

That sounds good to me. 

As far as haggling goes, defaulting with the half reaction mod bonus gives Richard a skill of 9 - if anyone actually has the skill, they'll probably be better, but as defaulting goes it's not bad. However, whether Richard does it or someone else, he can use his Diplomacy 13 as a complementary skill, which should help a little, but I'm still not sure whether it's worth the risk of a failure driving the price up.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

I'm willing to simply say the proposed deal goes through as written above, with no edge going to either side. You don't have to haggle to get a better deal.

----------


## u-b

Sean will carry the rifle ready for use, loaded and with bayonet attached. He'll pack the crossbow and the bolts somewhere into/onto the backpack. This frees some weight, so Sean will put on the gauntlets if we don't sell them (see below). Do gauntlets count as brass knuckles for brawling?

Now, for appropriating the rest of the loot. I think, unless there are proposals to the contrary, we'll use general partnership and/or communism to allocate the tasks and resources, so it's no big deal who's found what, who's carrying what, etc. With that in mind, we have a small knife, a spare magazine, 5 more pills and a pair of gauntlets perfectly available for sale _if we really need something_. This is all sufficiently portable and potentially usable stuff, so I would not hurry to get rid of it if we do not, but the men are giving us good enough price, so take a look at your wish-lists to see if there is something you want to have sooner rather than later.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Do gauntlets count as brass knuckles for brawling?


Yes.

Moving the campaign onward, you guys have encountered another group of people the next day at lunch.

----------


## Volthawk

Nothing leaps out as being important for Richard - as far as I can see, he's mostly just looking for better versions of what he has. Another pistol would be nice, but that's mostly a luxury and not urgent.

Might be worth trying for a speedloader if they have it, though, since Tariq's using a revolver, but I'll leave whether or not he wants/needs it to him.

In terms of the loose gear, Richard will take the knife if it's going spare (since he currently lacks anything cutting), and can carry just under 15 lbs more stuff without moving up into heavy:
*Spoiler*
Show


Weight: 68.75 lbs
Encumbrance: Medium (-2 Dodge, *0.6 BM)
Thresholds: Light 29, Medium 58, Heavy 87

Weapons (rifle over shoulder, baton worn on belt, ammo in pockets, shield in sack):
Cheap Remington Rolling Block (9.2 lbs)
13 Rifle Cartridges (0.65 lbs)
5 Shotgun Cartridges (0.25)
Baton (1 lb)
Light Shield (2 lbs)

Clothes/Armour (all worn for travel):
Leather Jacket, Leather Pants, Leather Helm, Leather Gloves, Shoes (9.5 lbs)
Furs (1 lbs)
Snowshoes (5 lbs)

Miscellaneous (tent in one hand, basics and blanket in sack, sack in other hand):
Personal Basics (1 lb)
Sleeping Blanket (4 lbs)
Bulky Tent, 2-man (18 lbs)
Sack (3lbs, 22.65/40 lbs capacity used)

Food (all in sack):
Rations (22 meals) (11 lbs)
3 Water Bottles (0.15 lbs)
- 3 pts clean water (3 lbs)



On another note, how are we handling spending those CP we earned? Can we spend them now on the road (with the standard 'only on stuff related to what you actually did' caveat), or should we wait until we've stopped travelling?

----------


## u-b

> Richard will take the knife if it's going spare


Done. One small knife given to Richard.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> On another note, how are we handling spending those CP we earned? Can we spend them now on the road (with the standard 'only on stuff related to what you actually did' caveat), or should we wait until we've stopped travelling?


Either wait for some downtime to spend them on any (valid/rules legal) trait through study or whatever, spend them now on the road for only stuff you actually did, or see out a trainer/manual to improve on the road stuff you didn't actually do.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Who wants Sean to hunt?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Who wants Sean to hunt?


Do we need him to? Tariq is inclined to get where they're going.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Since no-one else chimed in, I'm gonna rule Sean goes hunting.

He and the former slaves finds a lone wolf. The rules on Hunting in AtE2 tell us what to roll next.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

*The way you handled the former slaves earns you all another 2 Character Points.*

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Shall we take 30 meals from the wolf, and leave the former slaves with the other 30? Are we still considering Simone to be with us, or are you just going to write her out? I see the player is still active on this board, but seems to have abandoned this game.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Shall we take 30 meals from the wolf, and leave the former slaves with the other 30? Are we still considering Simone to be with us, or are you just going to write her out? I see the player is still active on this board, but seems to have abandoned this game.


I PM'd her player before. The player is suffering from anxiety. I can retcon her out of the campaign no problem. Or NPC her.

----------


## u-b

> Shall we take 30 meals from the wolf, and leave the former slaves with the other 30?


I'd rather let them have the whole wolf, and butcher it too. If they don't have a knife and we'll be participating in the butchering, I'd take enough fresh meat for the dinner and breakfast, so 8 pounds total. We can hunt when we have to, without major problems, and they'll need all the food they can get.




> Are we still considering Simone to be with us, or are you just going to write her out? I see the player is still active on this board, but seems to have abandoned this game.


I'd keep her as an NPC forever. One of many NPCs when reinforcements arrive, so presumably no big deal.

----------


## Volthawk

Yeah, Richard would rather they get as much of the food as possible. 

Sorry to hear that about Simone's player. Yeah, I'd rather NPC her - I suppose we can leave her at the Waffle House on our return (or even at the installation to work on everything, I suppose).

Sorry for the quietness for the last day or two, had limited internet access.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright. Moving on.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Who's taking what? And do you need me to help you look the weigh and value of the stuff?

----------


## Volthawk

Yeah, giving Tariq the speedloaders makes sense to me.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Yeah, giving Tariq the speedloaders makes sense to me.


Sounds good!

How close are we? I kind of figured we would be there already, going 15 miles per day.

----------


## u-b

Done. Three speedloaders given to Tariq.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

You've reached the radar base. Now, how and where do you want to get into it?

----------


## u-b

> _4) Yes, swimming under the surface and through some underwater open doors would lead inside the base.)_


I was rather expecting to walk on the surface. Is there ice strong enough to carry a man? Does it seem like it froze after the mines were planted? Does it seem like it would carry us all the way past the mine field? Also, what are fence posts made from? Wood?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I was rather expecting to walk on the surface. Is there ice strong enough to carry a man? Does it seem like it froze after the mines were planted? Does it seem like it would carry us all the way past the mine field? Also, what are fence posts made from? Wood?


No.
The mines are planted in another area of the base, the swimming pool is basically on the other side.
Getting past the minefield would get to another part of the base than if you swam in.
Fence posts are metal poles.

----------


## u-b

> _(OOC: Sean, I believe your DR reduces the 12 crushing damage from the fall. But youre still wounded from that bear attack, so you may be in the negatives.)_


If the harness does not work, will be exactly at zero. The hope is that if it's on the line halfway to the roof, and not just climbing the tree, the harness should be engaged. The harness was not tested before the event. Do we roll something to test?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> If the harness does not work, will be exactly at zero. The hope is that if it's on the line halfway to the roof, and not just climbing the tree, the harness should be engaged. The harness was not tested before the event. Do we roll something to test?


Well...no.

You got no skill on your character sheet that would help that much.

Sorry.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Tariq didn't specify an area of the base to scavenge. So I just assumed he meant the ground floor office room.

EDIT/ADD: BTW, the 600 lbs. junk pile is worth $60.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The 900 lbs. of junk is worth $90. But that isn't what you're interested in, is it?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> The 900 lbs. of junk is worth $90. But that isn't what you're interested in, is it?


Not so much, but Tariq is excited to have found loot! He'll take the dynamite, fuse cord, and wire cutters (where were you when he needed you earlier?), and bring the water bottle, multi-tool, rations and heroin pill back to the others before continuing his search.

I currently lack Architecture and Search, but I do have the One-Task Wonder perk for Architecture when planting explosives. May I upgrade to Architecture at IQ by spending a point? Would you allow him to purchase Search and/or upgrade Scrounging? Ah, so many skills to learn, so few points!

----------


## u-b

I'll track everything not otherwise taken. This does not mean Sean does anything other than talk.
1. Is heroin pill the same as the opioid pills we've found earlier?
2. Any chance of repairing the three smashed cymbal-banging motion-sensing monkey dolls to place them strategically as noise traps / alarms while we camp at the base?
3. Failing that, any remaining value (battaries, electronic parts)?
4. What type is the car? How bad does it look (e.g. major parts missing or located nearby, tires, fuel, etc.)?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I currently lack Architecture and Search, but I do have the One-Task Wonder perk for Architecture when planting explosives. May I upgrade to Architecture at IQ by spending a point? Would you allow him to purchase Search and/or upgrade Scrounging? Ah, so many skills to learn, so few points!


Yeah, you can spend the points if you got them.




> I'll track everything not otherwise taken. This does not mean Sean does anything other than talk.
> 1. Is heroin pill the same as the opioid pills we've found earlier?
> 2. Any chance of repairing the three smashed cymbal-banging motion-sensing monkey dolls to place them strategically as noise traps / alarms while we camp at the base?
> 3. Failing that, any remaining value (battaries, electronic parts)?
> 4. What type is the car? How bad does it look (e.g. major parts missing or located nearby, tires, fuel, etc.)?


1) Yep.
2) Maybe, if anyone has the skills for it. I am guessing...Electronics Repair (Sensors)?
3) Yeah, the monkeys are minor electronic parts and small batteries worth $5 each.
4) The car is a four door station wagon. It has a nonfunctional engine (needs minor repairs) and has no fuel (gasoline).

----------


## u-b

> 2) Maybe, if anyone has the skills for it. I am guessing...Electronics Repair (Sensors)?


We can let Simone do it, taking extra time as she sees fit. It's not like she does anything else at the moment. Also, how many more broken monkey in the mess hall? We can give them to her too if they are either fixable or usable for spare parts.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> We can let Simone do it, taking extra time as she sees fit. It's not like she does anything else at the moment. Also, how many more broken monkey in the mess hall? We can give them to her too if they are either fixable or usable for spare parts.


I'll see what Simone's skill is.
2d6 monkeys in the mess hall.
See the dice roll thread.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Done. For the next 36 hours, Simone will repair all nine monkeys to work again. Guess you're all camping down for the night inside the base?

----------


## u-b

Yeah, but Tariq could continue scrounging for the rest of the day. I think we are not looking for anything in particular at the moment (we _are_ looking for radar / comms equipment, but this can wait).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Do you guys want to hold up somewhere and rest? Let the injured heal for a bit?

----------


## u-b

That would take upwards of a week, right? I see no problem with searching at least the building we are in. Not opening any suspicious-looking doors or anything. I'd have our camp on some upper floor with the first repaired monkey sensor occupying downstairs. Then we can skip a few days and see how it goes.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> That would take upwards of a week, right? I see no problem with searching at least the building we are in. Not opening any suspicious-looking doors or anything. I'd have our camp on some upper floor with the first repaired monkey sensor occupying downstairs. Then we can skip a few days and see how it goes.


Okay. Reaching the upper floor would require either finding stairs inside, or climbing the ladder on the outside.
Which rooms do you want to scavenge in? (Each roll takes one hour.)

----------


## u-b

Can Tariq reasonably safely circle the building outside and have a look inside to count the ground-level rooms and estimate the corridor(s)? After that, I'll let him handle it as he sees fit.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Can Tariq reasonably safely circle the building outside and have a look inside to count the ground-level rooms and estimate the corridor(s)? After that, I'll let him handle it as he sees fit.


Sure. Roll Architecture skill to do an estimate.

----------


## u-b

Does it mean that the windows are all shuttered so one cannot just look inside and count?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Sorry, I've been a bit occupied.

Tariq is trading in his One-Task Wonder (Architecture) perk and spending an extra point to buy Architecture at IQ, as discussed, as well as putting a point in Search.

I will do some more searching around, I'll post IC shortly and do the Architecture roll and more Searching/Scrounging.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Does it mean that the windows are all shuttered so one cannot just look inside and count?


No, some of the doors inside are locked or barricaded. Some of the corridors are blocked. Some of the rooms do not have windows.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Edited the post a little to correct errors.
Are the rest of you guys fine with how the campaign is going so far?

----------


## u-b

> Are the rest of you guys fine with how the campaign is going so far?


Yep. Had my share of minor issues, but pretty much satisfied overall.

----------


## Volthawk

> Yep. Had my share of minor issues, but pretty much satisfied overall.


Yeah, this more or less sums up how I feel too.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Edited the post a little to correct errors.
> Are the rest of you guys fine with how the campaign is going so far?


Yes, generally. The trip to the outpost took a while, but I'm happy Tariq is finally getting a chance to blow something up!

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

You found;
4 rifle bullets
20 canned food
1d6+3 bottles of booze
8+2d6 opioid pills

----------


## u-b

We have five days worth of canned food, so let's just relax and take a vacation for exactly that long. Is anyone a trained Physician or willing to train on the two volunteers?

_UPD: Scratch that, wrong kind of counting. We need 12 per day. Still can rest for five days, but then the first thing we do is hunting._

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> We have five days worth of canned food, so let's just relax and take a vacation for exactly that long. Is anyone a trained Physician or willing to train on the two volunteers?
> 
> _UPD: Scratch that, wrong kind of counting. We need 12 per day. Still can rest for five days, but then the first thing we do is hunting._


Tariq isn't going to sit around for five days waiting for you guys to heal, he intends to keep exploring the complex. I still have 6 rations plus what I found, so we're good for a bit. I have First Aid-14, but no Physician skill.

I rolled, we ended up with 5 bottles of booze and 17 opioid pills.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

It's three meals per day per person, plus water (which is not a problem, because of the snow).

Eat a ration for dinner, everyone, before we start on the rest period.

----------


## u-b

> I rolled, we ended up with 5 bottles of booze and 17 opioid pills.


I rolled these before, in response to your #204 post IC.




> Eat a ration for dinner, everyone, before we start on the rest period.


Speaking of rest period, has one started when we were dragged into the base late morning today or must it be nght-to-night? It seems Tariq is sabotaging the fast-forward, which I am fine with. I don't remember, have we ate the lunch?

@Everyone: Take 5 canned food each.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Speaking of rest period, has one started when we were dragged into the base late morning today or must it be nght-to-night? It seems Tariq is sabotaging the fast-forward, which I am fine with. I don't remember, have we ate the lunch?
> 
> @Everyone: Take 5 canned food each.


A complete rest period would be about 8 hours of sleep and no stressful activity for the day. I believe you ate lunch when you arrived at the base? If not, retroactively mark off a meal, if you'd please.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

How many days does the party rest for? And what does Tariq do while the rest are recovering?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Three lockers resisted the crowbar.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Can I try to rig up a small explosive charge to blow the last lock? I figure a shotgun shell and/or one of the jam-tin grenades might do it.

Tariq is frustrated, and just wants this over with. May as well make use of my Gadgeteer (Explosives)!

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Can I try to rig up a small explosive charge to blow the last lock? I figure a shotgun shell and/or one of the jam-tin grenades might do it.
> 
> Tariq is frustrated, and just wants this over with. May as well make use of my Gadgeteer (Explosives)!


Yeah, okay. One jam-tin grenade should do it. Roll Explosives (Demolitions), I believe, to d it right.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Once he gets into the last locker, Tariq is going to rejoin the others. I'm okay doing the fast-forward now, he'll use the time to nurse the minor wounds he got opening the lockers and sort through his finds.

----------


## u-b

> Tariq will rig the jam tin grenade to blow the last lock off. He then plans to carry all his finds back to the others.


Okay, unless anyone takes anything, I'll just account for the loot:

13 heroin pills
Broken Colt Government .45 pistol
Broken Colt .45 Single Action Army revolver
Jam tin grenade
H&R Model 8 Standard 12G single shotgun
4 MREs
6 pistol bullets
2 shotgun shells
(plus whatever is in the last locker)

I suggest we keep the MREs (they are good trade value).
Does anybody have the skill to repair the handguns once we get to the workshop?
I'll roll and eat three days of rest assuming nothing comes at us in the meantime. Tariq will only heal on days 2 and 3 (he's been busy today). Then we'll see how it goes and assign our priorities.

@DM any chance picking up Physician while we are at it? Sean would be willing to "try applying some long-forgotten lessons and see if he remembers anything" on day 3+ (i.e. roll it at default a few times to gain some practice; he _does_ have First Aid, so it is _somewhat_ plausible that his education was a bit broader, if not deep enough and without much practice). Also, does using Physician on oneself and/or one extra person counts as serious activity for the purpose of natural healing?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Trying to learn a new skill and apply it does count as serious activity, yes.

----------


## u-b

I rolled a success on Physician. Is it enough to (1) heal 1 hit point, despite not resting that day and/or (2) establish the correct procedure for handling the sprains and bruises to spend 1 point in the skill?

UPD: Also, I'd like to know if Richard can move at full speed after day 5.

UPD2: Simone will be done with motion-sensing monkeys by that time and ready to work new projects, which probably includes the guns and/or the radio room. So there's the question of the workshop. Blowing the way there will cost us $160 worth of dynamite and cause some noise, but if we can move at full speed as needed, that's not as life-threatenings as it would be while we were immobile. Probably more economical to move the rubble by hand, if we don't need actual shovels to do that.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

I believe it's day 13 of the campaign, do I have that right?

Also, there is a trap in the infirmary.

Also also, everyone eats 3 meals per day for 4 days. Mark them off. Yum yum.

----------


## u-b

> I believe it's day 13 of the campaign, do I have that right?


That matches my accounting.

Speaking of food, Sean still has 23 rations when he wakes up on day 13, so might distribute some in case anyone is running low.

----------


## Volthawk

The fall only dropped Richard to 0, so the first bit of healing was enough to push him into positive and able to move without risking unconsciousness.

----------


## u-b

I mean, without the "reeling" condition, as per B380.

----------


## Volthawk

Over the 4 days, he's healed 2HP to put him at 2/12 HP so no, not yet unless he gets some medical help. 

Is it worth Richard picking up more medical stuff than his current First Aid 12, do you think, or have Sean and Tariq got that covered? I feel like Richard should have something useful for these kinds of situations (as his current setup of social and fighting isn't so useful when we're alone), but I'm not sure what's useful, makes sense to pick up and isn't already decently covered (the alternative being picking up those physical skills I missed like Stealth and otherwise just getting better at what he's already doing). 

Alternatively, once we're happy he's healed enough, he could start working on the broken guns to pick up Armoury with the same logic as Sean's Physician, since he's got gun skills already and decent IQ so that makes sense to me. 

Richard's got eight rations left in the bag. Plenty of space and weight at this encumbrance level for loot too (22lbs of weight puts him just below Heavy, and the sack has enough capacity to hold all of that extra weight).

----------


## u-b

> Over the 4 days, he's healed 2HP to put him at 2/12 HP so no, not yet unless he gets some medical help.


Then we should probably be extra careful around that sensor. I wonder who is monitoring the thing.




> Is it worth Richard picking up more medical stuff than his current First Aid 12, do you think, or have Sean and Tariq got that covered? I feel like Richard should have something useful for these kinds of situations (as his current setup of social and fighting isn't so useful when we're alone), but I'm not sure what's useful, makes sense to pick up and isn't already decently covered (the alternative being picking up those physical skills I missed like Stealth and otherwise just getting better at what he's already doing). 
> 
> Alternatively, once we're happy he's healed enough, he could start working on the broken guns to pick up Armoury with the same logic as Sean's Physician, since he's got gun skills already and decent IQ so that makes sense to me.


Armoury certainly seems like a way to go, especially if nobody has it (Sean does not). We have $1100 of broken guns and can make that $4400 by fixing. Also consider combat value of fully functional semi-auto guns. And we will probably encounter more broken guns in the future.

No strong opinion on the medical side of things. Sean's First Aid is just 12 too and Sean does not plan to raise it much, if at all. He _does_ plan to raise Physician sooner or later (from 10 and up) and we probably don't need more of _that_.

As for other ideas. We might want everyone on skis sooner or later, unless we'll ride in a car, but since we don't have spare skis anyway, this means just having a point to spend some time in the future. One poit of Stealth would not hurt anyone. Maybe a point in Fast-Draw (Pistol), if you don't have it when we fix the guns. Neither of that would let Richard _do_ anything, but maybe we'll have more opportunities to use skills untrained and pick up from there. So far, we have been missing Merchant, Throwing and Forced Entry, the first of which is certainly worth having (also social, though). Looking around, we might eventually want Hazardous Materials, NBC Suits (if there are ones to be found), Electronics Operations (Comm) when we fix it and unless we put Simone to do all comms work, Mechanic and eventually Driving if we are lucky enough. Maybe something else will pop up.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

See AtE2 page 34 for options about disabling the sensor.

----------


## Volthawk

> Armoury certainly seems like a way to go, especially if nobody has it (Sean does not). We have $1100 of broken guns and can make that $4400 by fixing. Also consider combat value of fully functional semi-auto guns. And we will probably encounter more broken guns in the future.
> 
> No strong opinion on the medical side of things. Sean's First Aid is just 12 too and Sean does not plan to raise it much, if at all. He _does_ plan to raise Physician sooner or later (from 10 and up) and we probably don't need more of _that_.
> 
> As for other ideas. We might want everyone on skis sooner or later, unless we'll ride in a car, but since we don't have spare skis anyway, this means just having a point to spend some time in the future. One poit of Stealth would not hurt anyone. Maybe a point in Fast-Draw (Pistol), if you don't have it when we fix the guns. Neither of that would let Richard _do_ anything, but maybe we'll have more opportunities to use skills untrained and pick up from there. So far, we have been missing Merchant, Throwing and Forced Entry, the first of which is certainly worth having (also social, though). Looking around, we might eventually want Hazardous Materials, NBC Suits (if there are ones to be found), Electronics Operations (Comm) when we fix it and unless we put Simone to do all comms work, Mechanic and eventually Driving if we are lucky enough. Maybe something else will pop up.


Alright, sounds close enough to what I was thinking. Richard does have Fast-Draw for both pistols and swords (for his baton). Armoury is definitely a priority, then - for the other technical skills, we all seem to be around IQ 12 so he's probably not going to be a much better or worse candidate than anyone else for them, but I'm willing to spend the CP if needed. He's probably a good choice to take Merchant though, given he's been the talker among the group (and mechanically, half reaction modifier is added to the roll and his Diplomacy can be used as a complementary skill).

Bossman, to check some points:
 - How many rolls at default are needed before I can pick up Armoury with CP? Also, how far into negative HP are the guns?
 - Was the encounter with the motorbike boys where we tried to hide (but Richard failed) enough to pick up a rank of Stealth?
 - Were our dealings with the Waffle House merchants justification enough to pick up Merchant?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> That matches my accounting.
> 
> Speaking of food, Sean still has 23 rations when he wakes up on day 13, so might distribute some in case anyone is running low.


Tariq only has 4 rations plus 5 canned food, so he'll need some to get by.

I've got to run off to work, I'll post some more later.

----------


## u-b

Okay, Sean hands out 9 rations to Tariq.

----------


## Volthawk

Might it be worth making a google doc or something where we can post our inventories and keep updated for ease of distributing food and loot and keeping track of what we have collectively?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Bossman, to check some points:
>  - How many rolls at default are needed before I can pick up Armoury with CP? Also, how far into negative HP are the guns?
>  - Was the encounter with the motorbike boys where we tried to hide (but Richard failed) enough to pick up a rank of Stealth?
>  - Were our dealings with the Waffle House merchants justification enough to pick up Merchant?


1) Just spend the Character Point/s, you've had enough time to study.
2) Yes.
3) Yes.

----------


## Volthawk

> 1) Just spend the Character Point/s, you've had enough time to study.
> 2) Yes.
> 3) Yes.


Alright, so of the seven we've earned (I do have that right, don't I? Two from the bear, two from the slaves, three from getting to the station), that's 1 CP on Stealth at DX-1 (11), 2 CP on Merchant at IQ (12), and 4 CP on Armoury (Small Arms) at IQ+1 (13). Might switch the Merchant and Armoury spending, not sure yet, I'll sleep on it. Just need to check the repair rules in AtE and then I'll do some rolls.

So necessary repair parts are more valuable than the junk we have - unless we luck out and the workshop has some useful parts/junk, we're going to need to either cannibalise non-junk gear or leave one unrepaired for now until we get more parts.

----------


## u-b

> Might it be worth making a google doc or something where we can post our inventories and keep updated for ease of distributing food and loot and keeping track of what we have collectively?


I'm keeping track of it, but yeah, good idea to make it more publicly visible. Will do.



> Might switch the Merchant and Armoury spending, not sure yet, I'll sleep on it.


How about you keep them both at 12 and leave two points spare? Because.

----------


## u-b

Party Gear Spreadsheet is ready for review. Some blanks still to be filled in. In particular, you can fill in your personal gear, the sheet is editable.

----------


## Volthawk

> How about you keep them both at 12 and leave two points spare? Because.


Yeah, that's a reasonable alternative. Had a few other uses I was considering, so it'll be good to keep my options open a little for now.




> Party Gear Spreadsheet is ready for review. Some blanks still to be filled in. In particular, you can fill in your personal gear, the sheet is editable.


Alright, I'll start inputting Richard's gear.

There we are, it's in.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

I don't have the time at the moment to populate the spreadsheet with all my stuff. I'm keeping one of the two crowbars I found, I now have 5 canned food and 10 rations, 4 15' lengths of fuse cord, 12 sticks of dynamite, 31 pistol and 4 rifle cartridges.

----------


## u-b

> ...+2 bonus from the crowbar...


This made me actually look into the rules. And guess what I find there? The aforementioned +2 from the crowbar _and_ the full bonus from Lifting ST. At least that's what it says regarding the doors AtE2 p33. So Sean might have succeeded, after all!

----------


## u-b

> _(OOC: Anyone got Electrician or Electronics Operation skill?)_


Sean only has a default of 7, _but_, if he can meaningfully take extra time, he might have _some_ insight into this (I rolled a 10 in #156, which is a success with extra time for +4). At least, It might be possible to estimate which cables, if any, contain signals _other_ than power (like the alarm should do, if it goes through here).

If that is already covered or otherwise does not do any good, I'm not sure what to do. Shutting down everything now seems a bit on the extreme side. Any thoughts from the group?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Who is rolling the skill?
Because this is an important one, just a warning.

----------


## u-b

Sean is highly hesitant to try poking at random, especially if his non-destructive examination does not yield any meaningful insight.

Are the cables external, ducted or solidly built into the walls? I'd like to estimate the possibility of tracing them all without disconnecting, whatever time it is going to take.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Are the cables external, ducted or solidly built into the walls? I'd like to estimate the possibility of tracing them all without disconnecting, whatever time it is going to take.


Partially external and partially ducted.

----------


## u-b

Then I propose Tariq and Simone spend the rest of the day trying to trace all those cables (two people should be enough to check ducted ones by pulling and looking; external should be simpler), but not disconnecting anything and not triggering any other traps. Meanwhile Sean will practice some medicine and tomorrow we will discuss it further.

By the way, does Simone have enough food on her? We have some to spare if she's running low.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Simone's fine, perfectly fine.

Sean won't get to roll HT to recover HP today, BTW. But you knew that, and at least Richard still got his rest, IIRC.

Everybody mark off the rations for the day?

----------


## u-b

> Sean won't get to roll HT to recover HP today, BTW.


Yeah, not HT roll. The Physician roll success should still give +1 HP, right? I mean, it's not dependent on resting?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Ah, you would have to attend to your wounds all the way through the day as well. And I'm not sure you get the benefits of Physician if you didn't also rest.

----------


## u-b

> Ah, you would have to attend to your wounds all the way through the day as well. And I'm not sure you get the benefits of Physician if you didn't also rest.


Okay. Than a related question: can I use Physician on both Sean and Richard while still counting it as a day of rest for Sean? If not, can I use it on Sean while still counting it as a day of rest for Sean?

And another question: did Tariq and Simone have any luck tracing the cables?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Then I propose Tariq and Simone spend the rest of the day trying to trace all those cables (two people should be enough to check ducted ones by pulling and looking; external should be simpler), but not disconnecting anything and not triggering any other traps.


What skill are we rolling against? Tariq does have Traps-13 if he needs to try to detect any.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> What skill are we rolling against? Tariq does have Traps-13 if he needs to try to detect any.


That task is more of an Electrician skill roll.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

I don't have electrician, and rolling at default would be an 8, although taking extra time could improve that. This is probably a job where Simone should take the lead.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, I'll have Simone the NPC roll her skill.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rabbit's dead, 2 rations!

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Max impaling damage on a critical hit is pretty much an instant death.

40 more rations, weighing 40 lbs.

----------


## u-b

> Simone, meanwhile, has taken a closer look at the wires connected to the battery.
> She reports that the cables connect to a few cameras in two corridors (which seem to connect to the base's computer), another motion sensor set up outside the locked down officer's quarters and some other device in a locked room that she didn't find.


Do we seem to have triggered any of those in the earlier days?




> _(OOC: There are still rooms in the base that the group has not searched. What kind of room would you like to look for?)_


Not a specific kind. Just thinking of making sure we've searched everything we can safely reach. Assuming Simone can shut down the sensor outside the officer's quarters, what would be the DC to force the door open?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Do we seem to have triggered any of those in the earlier days?
> Not a specific kind. Just thinking of making sure we've searched everything we can safely reach. Assuming Simone can shut down the sensor outside the officer's quarters, what would be the DC to force the door open?


1) Nope.
2) She can shut down the sensor. The lock on the door is at -5 to pick. Its hardware is tougher than the lockers', and most of the base doors.

----------


## u-b

> _(OOC: Mark off another 3 meals, everyone. I'm not sure if the two people can clear the rubble from the workshop entrance in under a day - it may take multiple days. What time did I give before? Are you both digging with shovels?)_





> _(OOC: the file rooms are on the ground floor. The water is very cold and will probably freeze at night, melt during the day. Clearing the rubble by shovel would take 12 hours.)_


I will subtract 12 rations from our group's small pile of meat.

We don't have shovels and I don't know how lacking them affects the clearing time. Most structural collapses I have seen had a fair share of large fraction suitable to be handled by hand. Also, we are not into "clearing the rubble" as much as into "clearing a (crawl)way through the rubble", which might or might not be assumed in the above time. In any case, 4 man-hours (no shovel) was spent yesterday.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

A four hour shift of clearing the rubble by hand would be enough to clear MOST of the way, just a little more work to get through...

But...see the IC thread.

----------


## u-b

> ...his injuries were still not particularly healed despite Sean's efforts..."


You should roll for natural healing for day 14 too.

----------


## Volthawk

Ah yeah, good catch. That gets Richard to 4/12 and out of Reeling, so if this does go south he's got his full move and dodge at least.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The social roll works, the men are tentatively trusting.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

What are the rest of you doing while Simone is working and Sean is hunting?

Repairing the car in the garage? Searching the base? Getting into locked rooms?

----------


## Volthawk

Richard's going to start working on the guns. To confirm, no extra junk/parts in the workshop?

----------


## u-b

It seems we could machine them when we restore the power (I doubt that it could be done on battery). Where do we look the rules for machining? _Found them on AtE2 p.40 under "Fabrication"._

----------


## Volthawk

Ah yeah, I hadn't considered the power situation, good point (I was assuming the machining was just explaining the usual $10 junk -> $1 parts exchange, but yeah it could be something else I suppose, although I don't have a rule in mind off the top of my head). Nevertheless, point is that Richard's priorities right now are getting better and sorting out the guns, so if there's anything he can do with the situation as it his, he'll do it.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Richard's going to start working on the guns. To confirm, no extra junk/parts in the workshop?


Well, no-one has tried scavenging in the workshop yet. There could be parts and tools that would really help.




> Ah yeah, I hadn't considered the power situation, good point (I was assuming the machining was just explaining the usual $10 junk -> $1 parts exchange, but yeah it could be something else I suppose, although I don't have a rule in mind off the top of my head). Nevertheless, point is that Richard's priorities right now are getting better and sorting out the guns, so if there's anything he can do with the situation as it his, he'll do it.


The junk is worth it's full value in parts, you're thinking of 10 lbs. per $1 of value.
Fabricating parts is a tough enough activity that you wouldn't get to heal wounds with rest that day. Unless you wanna dose yourself with the nanomachines, Richard is stuck in bed.

----------


## u-b

> Well, no-one has tried scavenging in the workshop yet. There could be parts and tools that would really help.


Oops. I thought we don't need to, given how everything is already neatly laid out and labeled. I think I'll scavenge it the first thing tomorrow, then. Related question: the rules in AtE allow for repeated attempts at -3, but I'm not sure if this rule is fit for room-sized areas or intended for something larger. If there is any use scavenging rooms multiple times, Sean might do that too.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Who is best positioned to scavenge the workshop? Tariq has Scrounging 13, Search 12. If he or Richard would be better or at least as good as Sean, there's no need to wait until he's back from hunting.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The large boar's meat is worth 200 meals (although you're definitely want to smoke them into jerky to preserve them), each weighing one pound.

----------


## u-b

> Who is best positioned to scavenge the workshop? Tariq has Scrounging 13, Search 12. If he or Richard would be better or at least as good as Sean, there's no need to wait until he's back from hunting.


Sean has 15 of each _and_ is going to take extra time in an attempt to maximize the chance of Major Finds.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, roll it in the Dice Rolls thread. Good luck.

----------


## Volthawk

Yeah, Richard's only got Search 12, so the two of you are better at this part of things than him.

----------


## u-b

Made some rolls for tomorrow. Tactics and Physician are fails. All else are successful.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Are we up to *DAY 16*, now?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Oh, yeah, and while we're posting, since Sean made contact with Waffle House and completed the mission, everyone in the group gets *3 Character Points* for the campaign milestone.

----------


## u-b

Also, this seems like a perfect opportunity to attempt a re-rectuitment if you people feel like it. A second wave of exiles that were tentatively receved by the people of Waffle House or maybe of other backgrounds. It seems we have a few open slots, like a medic, and I don't know what else, but our tech is NPC so there's that.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Also, this seems like a perfect opportunity to attempt a re-rectuitment if you people feel like it. A second wave of exiles that were tentatively receved by the people of Waffle House or maybe of other backgrounds. It seems we have a few open slots, like a medic, and I don't know what else, but our tech is NPC so there's that.


Meh. We already have three active PCs, and they all share a specific background.

----------


## u-b

> _Beattie M2-2 flamethrower - $14400 ($1800x8), 72 lbs., High Tech page 179._


Woo, people! We are rich! Well, not yet, and we might have problems cashing in this flamethrower, but this one thing is 3/4 of our current combined wealth, not counting the nanomachines.

----------


## u-b

I've written off 12 pounds of meat for day 16. Will wait for people to post their actions for days 16 and 17, then write for Sean's day 17 too. It will be mostly scrounging (a second pass of the whole base). Also, Sean thinks of his experiences scrounging the base and comes up with a few new ideas he would like to try (spending a point on Scrounging overnight).

----------


## Volthawk

So to confirm, Richard can use the workshop currently is to do his Armourer things, and do they count as proper tools for the purpose of the repair roll modifier? If so, that'll be how he uses these days - those recent junk finds should set him up in good stead as far as parts go (posting the maths to make sure I haven't missed anything):

We have $570 of junk.
The SAA's base value is $500, modified up to 1000 for TL and down to 250 for being broken (didn't think that applied to repair costs, just value as parts but GM mentioned it when I rolled for costs at the same time as the TL adjustment so I suppose it does). I rolled 10% of base value for the major repair costs, so fixing it would cost $25.
The Government's base value is $850, modified up to 3400 for TL and down to 850 for being broken. I rolled 20% of base value for the major repair costs, so fixing it would would cost $170.
That means we can afford to fix both (the cost is only paid once rather than per roll) and still have a pile of junk left (total cost $195, so $375 worth left) to spare if we need it for anything else getting fixed. If being broken doesn't adjust base value like that (as my original interpretation), the costs go back up to $100 and $680, so we're back to the original plan of just fixing the SAA. 

Do we have an idea of how many parts we'll need to fix the car? Considering using more junk than I worked out above to give a bonus to all the repair rolls, but that requires being sure about our other repair needs and checking in with everyone.

Also, just to make sure I have it right, each day working on this translates to eight hours of working time (for the purpose of taking extra time and the like)? Can you choose whether to take extra time or just roll more often (ie do I have to just roll once with the task extended to 8 hours for +4, or can I take eight rolls at 1 hour intervals for just +1 or some other breakdown)? Finally, how far into negative HP are the guns? Curious how much fixing is needed to get them back into working order (above their 1/3 HP threshold, I suppose, since we want them at full effectiveness).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So to confirm, Richard can use the workshop currently is to do his Armourer things, and do they count as proper tools for the purpose of the repair roll modifier? If so, that'll be how he uses these days - those recent junk finds should set him up in good stead as far as parts go (posting the maths to make sure I haven't missed anything):
> 
> Do we have an idea of how many parts we'll need to fix the car? Considering using more junk than I worked out above to give a bonus to all the repair rolls, but that requires being sure about our other repair needs and checking in with everyone.
> 
> Also, just to make sure I have it right, each day working on this translates to eight hours of working time (for the purpose of taking extra time and the like)? Can you choose whether to take extra time or just roll more often (ie do I have to just roll once with the task extended to 8 hours for +4, or can I take eight rolls at 1 hour intervals for just +1 or some other breakdown)? Finally, how far into negative HP are the guns? Curious how much fixing is needed to get them back into working order (above their 1/3 HP threshold, I suppose, since we want them at full effectiveness).


The workshop is enough for pretty much any repair. BUT! Those broken guns, IIRC, only have 25% value for the purposes of trade or using them as parts. Repairs on the broken guns use the full value as if they weren't broken for the purposes of parts needed. You will need more parts than you have worked out.

You do not need anything else for fixing the car. All the stuff needed was dumped in the workshop by the previous occupant. All you need to do is roll.

You can choose extra time for one roll, or multiple rolls for short periods of work. It's your decision.
The guns are both about -1xHP. Major repairs will get them working again.

----------


## Volthawk

> The workshop is enough for pretty much any repair. BUT! Those broken guns, IIRC, only have 25% value for the purposes of trade or using them as parts. Repairs on the broken guns use the full value as if they weren't broken for the purposes of parts needed. You will need more parts than you have worked out.


Ah, yeah, so we can only fix the SAA for $100 dollars of junk (200 for +1 to the roll, 400 for +2).




> You do not need anything else for fixing the car. All the stuff needed was dumped in the workshop by the previous occupant. All you need to do is roll.


Ah, gotcha. I feel better about using the junk more freely, then.




> You can choose extra time for one roll, or multiple rolls for short periods of work. It's your decision.
> The guns are both about -1xHP. Major repairs will get them working again.


Alright. So as 3lb machines, they have 6 HP, so for full effectiveness (above the 1/3 HP threshold) I need to restore 9 HP (more being better, of course, but that's enough to get it shooting properly without any issues). That should be doable.

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, that first day had enough successes to fully repair the gun, so Richard's going to spend one of the two days resting - convenient, since looking at the dice roll thread I actually rolled healing for day 16 already in the post I did the IA roll and then forgot about it (hadn't applied it to my sheet), so the way it works out is day 16 resting (healing to 5) and day 17 fully repairing the gun (or vice versa), leaving him resting/free to do other things in future days.

That used up $200 of our junk pile, incidentally. Probably didn't need to use double junk, since I made the decision when I was misremembering the TL modifier as +1 rather than +3, which would've left more to hopefully get up to the Government's cost with this last bit of scavenging, but hey.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Alright, that first day had enough successes to fully repair the gun, so Richard's going to spend one of the two days resting - convenient, since looking at the dice roll thread I actually rolled healing for day 16 already in the post I did the IA roll and then forgot about it (hadn't applied it to my sheet), so the way it works out is day 16 resting (healing to 5) and day 17 fully repairing the gun (or vice versa), leaving him resting/free to do other things in future days.
> 
> That used up $200 of our junk pile, incidentally. Probably didn't need to use double junk, since I made the decision when I was misremembering the TL modifier as +1 rather than +3, which would've left more to hopefully get up to the Government's cost with this last bit of scavenging, but hey.


Alright, just to make things clear, post in the IC thread that you've spent 8 hours of Day 16 repairing a gun. You don't get healing rest if you spent the day fixing a firearm.

----------


## Volthawk

> Alright, just to make things clear, post in the IC thread that you've spent 8 hours of Day 16 repairing a gun. You don't get healing rest if you spent the day fixing a firearm.


I suppose I should roll a new healing roll for day 17 (replacing the erroneous day 16 healing to), then?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I suppose I should roll a new healing roll for day 17 (replacing the erroneous day 16 healing to), then?


Eh, we can keep the old roll for Day 17, assuming you survive the next day.

By the way, that scavenging in the officer's quarters turns up, in addition to the useful gear, is 3000 pounds of junk, worth $300. Just in case you guys missed that.

----------


## u-b

> ...double parts (unless someone really doesn't want that to happen)...


No objection to this one, a RoF 3 handgun is a good thing to have. Writing off $200 of junk. As for the remaining junk, I don't think we should use it to fix the pistol, even if we find more of it. Steel parts could be machined when we restore the power, so it seems not the best idea to write off a huge pile of junk that could be better used for parts that cannot be machined (electronics, optics, etc.).

Who will take the repaired revolver? Richard? Tariq? I think we should have it on someone at all times, not just in a pile of loot.




> By the way, that scavenging in the officer's quarters turns up, in addition to the useful gear, is 3000 pounds of junk, worth $300. Just in case you guys missed that.


Yep. Keeping track of it.




> Eh, we can keep the old roll for Day 17, assuming you survive the next day.


Does this mean I should not issue a whole bunch of rolls for the day?

----------


## Volthawk

Richard's best skill is Pistols (given it's what he's defaulting off for the rifle), and he currently doesn't have one after giving his old one to Tariq, so him using it is probably a good idea.

That said, has Tariq gotten a bigger gun than Richard's chargen revolver yet? If not, maybe he should have the SAA so he has something punchy (or he takes Richard's rifle and Richard keeps the SAA).

----------


## u-b

Yeah, Tariq still has that cheap old gun. How about the following arrangement: Tariq gets the SAA, Richard gets both his old gun and Sean's rifle. So, Richard can make one rifle shot, then fast-draw _some_ handgun. And Sean gets Richard's rifle, which is both more accurate and faster to reload. Objections?

----------


## Volthawk

> Yeah, Tariq still has that cheap old gun. How about the following arrangement: Tariq gets the SAA, Richard gets both his old gun and Sean's rifle. So, Richard can make one rifle shot, then fast-draw _some_ handgun. And Sean gets Richard's rifle, which is both more accurate and faster to reload. Objections?


That sounds good to me. What about that shotgun we got?

----------


## u-b

Simone? We'll give it to her, explain how to use it and hope she spends one point.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Try to roll for stuff one day at a time, getting ahead of the IC thread is probably a bad idea.

DAY 17!
Mark off another meal for breakfast, everyone.

----------


## u-b

> At 11 AM, Sean is in the radio room. By the end of his 2 hours of scavenging, he has found a shortsword left on top of a big machine.
> 
> Sean had meant to scavenge more, but the day got far more dramatic at that moment - 12 AM - as the sound of multiple cars pull up outside the bases fences, interrupting everyones work.
> 
> _(OOC: Everyone eats another ration for lunch. Everyone else must state what they're doing and where at 12 AM of Day 17.)_


Marking off 8 pounds of meat for breakfast and lunch on day 17.
Simone is most likely in the radio room scanning the sectrum.
Please confirm no stash in the radio room.
There are three motion-sensing monkeys as per #271i, one on building entrance, and two others I cannot meaningfully place without a map, but should be somewhere where we don't normally walk on our internal activities, but where the potential intruders are likely to wander.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Marking off 8 pounds of meat for breakfast and lunch on day 17.
> Simone is most likely in the radio room scanning the sectrum.
> Please confirm no stash in the radio room.
> There are three motion-sensing monkeys as per #271i, one on building entrance, and two others I cannot meaningfully place without a map, but should be somewhere where we don't normally walk on our internal activities, but where the potential intruders are likely to wander.


No stash found in the radio room. Just a shortsword.
Those cymbal-banging monkey toys may indeed help. Who has the highest Tactics skill?

----------


## Volthawk

Richard's been resting for today, so I suppose he'd be where we're sleeping.

He has Tactics 11.

Oh, Richard will take that shortsword if it's going. He has the skill, since it's what batons use, but it has better damage types than his baton so he'll be in slightly better stead if/when a melee happens (although next trading opportunity we should probably sell it because swords are pretty valuable).

----------


## u-b

> Richard's been resting for today, so I suppose he'd be where we're sleeping.
> 
> He has Tactics 11.
> 
> Oh, Richard will take that shortsword if it's going. He has the skill, since it's what batons use, but it has better damage types than his baton so he'll be in slightly better stead if/when a melee happens (although next trading opportunity we should probably sell it because swords are pretty valuable).


So that would be the former officer's quarters. I think that's also where we store all the loot we have found, except junk, because that was supposed to be "our" part of the base. Go ahead and take that sword (or, actually, that flamethrower, though I'm afraid it'd take too long to arm).

Sean's Tactics is just 10.

----------


## u-b

I think it's not yet my turn to _do_ anything, but it's not too early to ask:
1. I assume most of Sean's gear is in our room, but the rifle is lying somewhere nearby to where Sean is (same room, or, if Sean was moving from one office room to another, even in hand; the last find was junk, so Sean had no reason to visit our room between looting one office room and another), and pocket-sized stuff would be on Sean. Correct?
2. What floor is it? Does the room have windows? How many of them are facing the approach? Are the windows closed with intact glass on them? What would happen to the bullet if Seans shoots straight through the glass?
3. Does Sean have an idea how fast those nanomachines work?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I think it's not yet my turn to _do_ anything, but it's not too early to ask:
> 1. I assume most of Sean's gear is in our room, but the rifle is lying somewhere nearby to where Sean is (same room, or, if Sean was moving from one office room to another, even in hand; the last find was junk, so Sean had no reason to visit our room between looting one office room and another), and pocket-sized stuff would be on Sean. Correct?
> 2. What floor is it? Does the room have windows? How many of them are facing the approach? Are the windows closed with intact glass on them? What would happen to the bullet if Seans shoots straight through the glass?
> 3. Does Sean have an idea how fast those nanomachines work?


1) Yeah. You got your rifle and the pocket sized stuff.
2) You are in the radio room, so second floor. The new people are outside the base. For now. The radio room does not have windows, but they are not far. The windows are closed intact glass. The glass probably won't stop a bullet.
3) Instantly.

----------


## Volthawk

> So that would be the former officer's quarters. I think that's also where we store all the loot we have found, except junk, because that was supposed to be "our" part of the base. Go ahead and take that sword (or, actually, that flamethrower, though I'm afraid it'd take too long to arm).
> 
> Sean's Tactics is just 10.


Ah, cool, so Richard should be able to grab his gear fairly quickly. On the flamethrower, two Ready actions to light it plus presumably one to actually get the thing, plus potentially one or two for movement to get to the thing and into position still translates to less than ten seconds real-time, so Richard could probably do that without much issue if having the flamethrower would be more useful than another rifle. That said, perhaps he shouldn't rock up to meet them with something that heavy, since he's our best shot at dealing with this without a shootout against a numerically superior force, and flamethrowers and diplomacy don't exactly go hand and hand. Also them having vehicles for cover is a little concerning for the flamethrower idea given how HT talks about them being pretty bad against targets in cover.

----------


## u-b

The cover issue, I believe, concerns with solid covers, like maybe even glass. I have no idea how difficult it would be to project liquid into a hex behind the car (it depends on how high the jet would be arching), but burning the car might be a good start. That said, I see the following problems with the flamethrower:
1. It is not loaded with fuel. The loading time is not specified because that activity is normaly performed out of combat. We have the fuel, all right, but it is not in the tank.
2. It fires a two-second jet. I have no idea what you'd like to do with second second given that sticking in the window for two seconds is a suicide.
3. And that's ontop of nobody being trained to use it.

I would counter that a warning shot from a flamethrower could do _wonders_ towards a diplomatic solution, but that might be just me.

----------


## Volthawk

Yeah, I'm not a fan of the flamethrower plan either, and Richard doesn't feel like he'd go for diplomacy under threat of incineration.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Yeah, Tariq still has that cheap old gun. How about the following arrangement: Tariq gets the SAA, Richard gets both his old gun and Sean's rifle. So, Richard can make one rifle shot, then fast-draw _some_ handgun. And Sean gets Richard's rifle, which is both more accurate and faster to reload. Objections?


I'm okay with this plan, but what are the stats for the SAA? I'm trying to identify it from Characters (or another source?).

----------


## Volthawk

> I'm okay with this plan, but what are the stats for the SAA? I'm trying to identify it from Characters (or another source?).


It's from High-Tech (most of the named guns we have are from there, with our shotgun coming from High Tech: Pulp Guns). Stats are: Damage 3d-2 pi+, Acc 2, Range 120/1,300, Weight 3/0.3, RoF 1, Shots 6(3i), ST 11, Bulk -2, Rcl 4

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Way not to interrupt your enemy when they are making a mistake, guys.

Since combat is very likely to start soon, keep a good eye on the thread so you don't slow the game down.

----------


## Volthawk

Does the room Richard's in have line of sight on where they are, or is he going to need to move through the base a bit first?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Does the room Richard's in have line of sight on where they are, or is he going to need to move through the base a bit first?


You have line of sight.

----------


## u-b

1. Are officer's quarters on the second floor too?
2. What are the ways to access second floor?

----------


## u-b

> The glass probably won't stop a bullet.


I know that much. Was more concerned with it affecting the trajectory, especially when far from the target. I know 5.56 can be affected by as much as foliage and have no idea how the rules would treat it. I guess I'll just open that window.

----------


## u-b

> Rolling for Tariq's Demolitions (EOD) + extra time, skill-16;
> (3d6)[*8*]





> Demolitions (EOD) at skill +1 for extra time (3d6)[*10*]


This means Tariq now has two mines with him. If he just runs away to place them strategically somewhere inside, it might be better for his short-term survival and _maybe_ his overall survival (not sure about the later). Also, I wonder what the mines have for the trigger: is it a bog-standard pressure sensor or something more fancy like prongs? If later, maybe he can throw _the mines_...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> This means Tariq now has two mines with him. If he just runs away to place them strategically somewhere inside, it might be better for his short-term survival and _maybe_ his overall survival (not sure about the later). Also, I wonder what the mines have for the trigger: is it a bog-standard pressure sensor or something more fancy like prongs? If later, maybe he can throw _the mines_...


Just the standard pressure sensor.




> 1. Are officer's quarters on the second floor too?
> 2. What are the ways to access second floor?


1) Yes.
2) The stairs inside, and a ladder outside.

----------


## u-b

> 1) Yes.
> 2) The stairs inside, and a ladder outside.


1. What is the distance between the two?
2. Where do they lead relative to our positions?
3. Is there a position from where it is possible to defend against both?
4. Is the ladder on the side facing the intruders?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> 1. What is the distance between the two?
> 2. Where do they lead relative to our positions?
> 3. Is there a position from where it is possible to defend against both?
> 4. Is the ladder on the side facing the intruders?


1) 15 yards between the radio room and the officer's quarters.
2) The top of the stairs is 10 yards from the radio room. The ladder entrance is 8 yards from the radio room.
3) Not really, the walls block line of sight to both at once. It's defend one or the other, unless you split up into two teams.
4) Yes.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Tariq, you're up. Make it a good one, because this situation is hotting up.

----------


## u-b

Meanwhile, taking left wall of the building as 0% and right wall of the building as 100% (with left and right determined by us looking at the intruders), where are the following located:
1. Sean
2. Richard
3. Ladder
4. Stairs
5. First floor entrance

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Meanwhile, taking left wall of the building as 0% and right wall of the building as 100% (with left and right determined by us looking at the intruders), where are the following located:
> 1. Sean
> 2. Richard
> 3. Ladder
> 4. Stairs
> 5. First floor entrance



1) 60%
2) 45%
3) 95%
4) 30%
5) 10%

----------


## u-b

> Tariq hurls his grenade at the biggest concentration of attackers.


I hope they begin to scatter all across the minefield. Man, Tariq is terrific!

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> I hope they begin to scatter all across the minefield. Man, Tariq is terrific!


That remains to be seen. He probably should have aimed for a couple of seconds, to give them less time to conceive of throwing it back, but I was leery about him being exposed for that long. He should try to acquire some more modern grenades or use Gadgeteer to try to make some. At any rate, I'm hoping the first instinct at having a grenade hurled at you is to get away from it, which may lead them into the minefield, as you suggested.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Richard has not stated his action this turn.

----------


## Volthawk

Sorry, yeah, didn't post in the morning like I have been doing over the last few days.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Does that mean Tariq is up?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Does that mean Tariq is up?


That's right, it is Tariq's turn.

----------


## u-b

> That's the last action needed to reload.


Well, sorry, I meant to post it earlier but then forgot. That Cartridge Rifle takes four turns to reload.

----------


## Volthawk

> Well, sorry, I meant to post it earlier but then forgot. That Cartridge Rifle takes four turns to reload.


Noted. Didn't remember to double-check that either.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

How long would it take Tariq to rig up a trap inside the doors? I figured he could use one of the mines he recovered and connect it to a trip wire to make it go off - as a Quick Gadgeteer, what would be needed? If he can do it in a few seconds he'll go for it, if it's going to take 5 to 10 minutes it's probably not worth it, since I don't think the attackers are going to wait that long before trying to proceed inside.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> How long would it take Tariq to rig up a trap inside the doors? I figured he could use one of the mines he recovered and connect it to a trip wire to make it go off - as a Quick Gadgeteer, what would be needed? If he can do it in a few seconds he'll go for it, if it's going to take 5 to 10 minutes it's probably not worth it, since I don't think the attackers are going to wait that long before trying to proceed inside.


About a minute, I think. If you're a Quick Gadgeteer, you could probably reduce that time without much penalty?

----------


## u-b

Just do it somewhere you cannot be targeted. Really.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

We are still waiting on you to post, Tariq.
Are you okay back there?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> We are still waiting on you to post, Tariq.
> Are you okay back there?


Doing fine, I have a virtual conference in a different time zone this week and didn't have time to post yesterday.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Only the sniper left.

You guys were outnumbered, but not outgunned.
That minefield really paid for itself. That critical failure on Tactics doomed the assault almost immediately.

----------


## u-b

> Tariq hears the low rumble of a motorcycle idling, and a conversation between two men. He can't make out the specifics of what the men are talking about.


I think the questions of "where" (asimuth/range) might be even more interesting, given our desire to lob a grenade at them.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> I think the questions of "where" (asimuth/range) might be even more interesting, given our desire to lob a grenade at them.


Yes, Tariq is trying to figure out where to throw his grenade.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I think the questions of "where" (asimuth/range) might be even more interesting, given our desire to lob a grenade at them.


Well, he only made the roll by 1. He can make pretty close estimates about where the motorcycle is, though.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Fair enough.

----------


## u-b

What time increment should we use to describe further actions? I would like to describe quite a lot.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> What time increment should we use to describe further actions? I would like to describe quite a lot.


Well, with the remaining attackers disabled, and the rest dead or fled, you can describe the rest of the day, for now.

----------


## u-b

Let's check my understanding and its match with reality. Are we obtaining...
1. Motorcycle (broken condition; needs major repairs)
2. Some rifle (broken condition; needs major repairs)
3. Some scope (broken condition; needs major repairs)
4. Sniper rifle (hit point damage; needs minor repairs)
5. Rifle round x3 (good enough condition)
6. Some helmet (good enough condition)
7. Some thick jacket (good enough condition)

X. The car and the revolvers are not good even for parts and there are no usable bullets in the revolvers.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Let's check my understanding and its match with reality. Are we obtaining...
> 1. Motorcycle (broken condition; needs major repairs)
> 2. Some rifle (broken condition; needs major repairs)
> 3. Some scope (broken condition; needs major repairs)
> 4. Sniper rifle (hit point damage; needs minor repairs)
> 5. Rifle round x3 (good enough condition)
> 6. Some helmet (good enough condition)
> 7. Some thick jacket (good enough condition)
> 
> X. The car and the revolvers are not good even for parts and there are no usable bullets in the revolvers.


Pretty much. I should note that the helmet is specifically a motorcycle helmet, and the thick jacket is a leather riding one, just like The Fronz.

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, so mechanically the motorcycle helmet uses the stats from HT70 and the jacket's the standard leather jacket in B283, right? Is the sniper rifle the generic Basic model or one of the High-Tech guns?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

What kind of land mine did Tariq recover from the mine field? Does it map to one of the kinds in High-Tech? 

He is going to want to replenish his supply of grenades, so will try to make some home made grenades. I'd also like to rig up a Claymore mine.

----------


## Volthawk

CP-wise, going to spend those two new CP on picking up Fast-Draw (Ammo) and Rifles with 1 CP each (Rifles hitting DX+1 because I'm improving from the Pistols default), so next firefight Richard won't spend as much time missing and reloading.

----------


## u-b

What skill to fis the scope? Armoury?

If we are paranoid, we could trap the hole in the fence and then make another one when heeded, some distance away.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Alright, so mechanically the motorcycle helmet uses the stats from HT70 and the jacket's the standard leather jacket in B283, right? Is the sniper rifle the generic Basic model or one of the High-Tech guns?


Yes and yes. As for the sniper rifle, it is the Basic Set TL 8 sniper rifle. The men who died on the minefield had Basic Set TL 5 Cartridge Rifles (broken, now).




> What kind of land mine did Tariq recover from the mine field? Does it map to one of the kinds in High-Tech? 
> 
> He is going to want to replenish his supply of grenades, so will try to make some home made grenades. I'd also like to rig up a Claymore mine.


Uh, the land mines are the kind described in AtE 2, the Munitions section. I think the damage given is 8d [2d]?
Not sure if that matches anything from Basic Set or High-Tech.

As for making more grenades, use the Explosives skill and remember to factor in the TL multiplier for value. What parts are you using? Junk?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> What skill to fis the scope? Armoury?


Yup. Remember to factor in TL multiplier for value. What are you using for parts?

----------


## u-b

> Yes and yes. As for the sniper rifle, it is the Basic Set TL 8 sniper rifle.


Whoa! Good thing we don't need parts for that one! Also good thing it comes with bullets (it uses a HMG cartridge in AtE). Does it have iron sights?




> Yup. Remember to factor in TL multiplier for value. What are you using for parts?


Assuming it has the original scope, that would be a TL8 fixed-power scope, which, according to High-Tech, does not improve much from TL7 when it costs $150, or $1200 in today's AtE prices. Or do we use TL8 multiplier? I think we should use junk, if there's enough of it. Tariq has priority for various parts of grenades, but I think he could use a mine for the explosives themselves. I'd leave fixing the scope to Richard, but if the rifle has iron sights, fixing the scope is a secondary objective.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Uh, the land mines are the kind described in AtE 2, the Munitions section. I think the damage given is 8d [2d]?
> Not sure if that matches anything from Basic Set or High-Tech.
> 
> As for making more grenades, use the Explosives skill and remember to factor in the TL multiplier for value. What parts are you using? Junk?


Okay, it looks like that mine is equivalent to the M86 PDM from High-Tech p. 189. They have a salvage value of $720 each ($45 * 16 (TL8)), and from ATE I would argue they are Very Closely Related (x2 value) for making other explosives. 

A Claymore is going to require $400 ($50 * 8 (TL7), and I would also like to make some TL6 Fragmentation ($40) and Concussion ($60) Grenades, for $300. If you're in agreement on the Very Closely Related, could I then put together 3 Claymores ($1,200), 3 Fragmentation Grenades ($120) and a Concussion Grenade ($60) from one mine?

----------


## Volthawk

> Whoa! Good thing we don't need parts for that one! Also good thing it comes with bullets (it uses a HMG cartridge in AtE). Does it have iron sights?
> 
> 
> Assuming it has the original scope, that would be a TL8 fixed-power scope, which, according to High-Tech, does not improve much from TL7 when it costs $150, or $1200 in today's AtE prices. Or do we use TL8 multiplier? I think we should use junk, if there's enough of it. Tariq has priority for various parts of grenades, but I think he could use a mine for the explosives themselves. I'd leave fixing the scope to Richard, but if the rifle has iron sights, fixing the scope is a secondary objective.


I suppose Sean should have the sniper rifle, given he's got the best supplementary skills (stealth, getting around, spotting things, etc) to make best use of it, given that ammo shortage means it's going be something for specific situations rather than replacing one of our rifles.

Repair-wise, it looks the schedule is going to be repairing the minor sniper rifle damage (assuming that means it's at the below 1/3HP margin and thus working less well - if it's damaged but not at the point of lowered effectiveness, we can set it back)->scope if no iron sights, otherwise one of the cartridge rifles (so Tariq can carry a rifle for longer ranged engagements)->the other of the two->finishing up whatever other major repairs we have the time and junk to use. Could perhaps fit the Government in there too somewhere, I suppose, and/or drop the rifle if we're happy with Tariq relying on pistol+explosives and Sean and Richard being the longer-ranged shooters. GM, can the other damaged rifles be used as parts to repair one of them (or the Government, alhough it's a pistol)? That might help if junk supplies are short.

I'll go look at what things cost, run the numbers a bit.

EDIT: Oh yeah, checking AtE 2, the damaged rifles will really make getting one of them functional easy, since as far as I can see one broken rifle is more than enough to make another broken rifle repaired - the former gives 4x for same thing*0.5x for broken=2x base value in parts while the latter requires 1d6*10% base value in parts, so we can either use one to fix several (if we want selling value) or use one to get a skill bonus for extra part use (if we want speed and reliability in the repair job), and probably have parts left over for other gun repairs (the pistol won't get as much value, but will still get full base value on them, since gun->gun parts are worth 2x base value).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Whoa! Good thing we don't need parts for that one! Also good thing it comes with bullets (it uses a HMG cartridge in AtE). Does it have iron sights?
> 
> Assuming it has the original scope, that would be a TL8 fixed-power scope, which, according to High-Tech, does not improve much from TL7 when it costs $150, or $1200 in today's AtE prices. Or do we use TL8 multiplier? I think we should use junk, if there's enough of it. Tariq has priority for various parts of grenades, but I think he could use a mine for the explosives themselves. I'd leave fixing the scope to Richard, but if the rifle has iron sights, fixing the scope is a secondary objective.


Yeah, it has sights. Use the TL 7 prices, I think.




> Okay, it looks like that mine is equivalent to the M86 PDM from High-Tech p. 189. They have a salvage value of $720 each ($45 * 16 (TL8)), and from ATE I would argue they are Very Closely Related (x2 value) for making other explosives. 
> 
> A Claymore is going to require $400 ($50 * 8 (TL7), and I would also like to make some TL6 Fragmentation ($40) and Concussion ($60) Grenades, for $300. If you're in agreement on the Very Closely Related, could I then put together 3 Claymores ($1,200), 3 Fragmentation Grenades ($120) and a Concussion Grenade ($60) from one mine?


I am signing off on that. Go ahead. You know the rules in AtE 2?

----------


## Volthawk

So I misremembered the discussion and read the 'some rifle' in Sean's summary (referring to the gun being unknown) as 'some rifles' (referring to more than one), ignore my talk of multiple rifles just now. Still, that rifle is worth $200 of parts if we want to repair the Government (only pays for under a third, though, since that needs $680 to fix, or I can spend the $20-120 of junk on fixing it so we have a third rifle, or we can just leave it broken for now.

So, presuming the google sheet is up to date (and the various blown up bits and bobs from this battle don't provide junk), we have $700 of junk, and potentially some gun parts (but for now I'm leaving them in their broken gun states):
The sniper rifle is only a minor repair, so parts aren't needed - we can spend some for a bonus to the roll, but we have enough broken stuff it's probably unnecessary. Barring catastrophic bad luck, fixing this is just a matter of time.
The scope has a base cost of $600, translating to a repair cost of $60-360. Easily afforded, even if we get unlucky, shouldn't be a problem to fix (even if it's not strictly needed, having stuff with magnification feels handy once we hit the road again).
The Government, as established, costs $680, 480 if we trade in the cartridge rifle. Potentially possible, on a good scope cost roll, and having a semi-auto gun we can supply with ammo feels very useful, but it is a lot of our repair supply.
The cartridge rifle has a base cost of $200, so it'll cost $20-120 in parts to repair. Very easy to afford, should be an easy job, mainly just a matter of if we'd rather use it for parts or have another rifle (although mind you, repairing it has a good chance of leaving us with more value in gun parts than we started with).

Main question is just the rifle vs Government part - I'm kind of leaning towards the Government, if the scope roll allows it.

----------


## u-b

The sheet should be current. I estimated the scope to have base cost $1200, now down to $300, see my post above. How do you get $600? By my count, the cartridge rifle has base cost $400 AtE, down to $100 now for being broken.

I am somewhat hesitant to spend junk on the guns because we could machine the parts when we restore the power. Not sure we could machine the parts for the scope (I think it would depend on whether all the lenses are intact, which they probably aren't). Go ahead and use everything to fix the pistol if you feel we'll need it before reinforcements arrive. Otherwise, we could as well fix the sight. I'm leaning to the second option.

----------


## Volthawk

> The sheet should be current. I estimated the scope to have base cost $1200, now down to $300, see my post above. How do you get $600? By my count, the cartridge rifle has base cost $400 AtE, down to $100 now for being broken.


I misread the price you stated as the TL8 price and halved for the TL drop. 

The cartridge rifle was just me not adjusting for TL, but note that for both repairs and parts the broken value doesn't matter - repairs work off full TL-adjusted value, and parts give half value adjust by relevance rather than the quarter value used for buying/selling. 

2am me is bad at remembering all the modifiers, apparently. 




> I am somewhat hesitant to spend junk on the guns because we could machine the parts when we restore the power. Not sure we could machine the parts for the scope (I think it would depend on whether all the lenses are intact, which they probably aren't). Go ahead and use everything to fix the pistol if you feel we'll need it before reinforcements arrive. Otherwise, we could as well fix the sight. I'm leaning to the second option.


Fair point on the machining, I wasn't considering the potential for restoring power giving better results. Yeah, with that in mind I'm good to leave the broken guns until later - although given we've seen that the raiders can bring snipers along, I'd definitely want the scope and sniper rifle fixed up as best we can so we can better deal with one if we have to (plus the potential for an earlier warning this time). 

That'll just be a minor repair (so free) and the 1d6x$120 on the scope major repair, which...is still a lot. Hm. Maybe that's less of a good idea. I still think it'll be useful, but that is a lot of our junk (and more than we have without turning barely related things to parts on a 6). Let's just go with the rifle for now - it'll mean we're worse off than any enemy snipers, but one isn't guaranteed and that's a lot of junk to help three shots max right now. 

I'm assuming the scope is fixable with what we've got since the GM was fine with it when you asked about skills involved and value.

So rambling aside, current plan is to just do the minor sniper rifle repair and then rest to try and get more up back before any potential second wave. Unsure about the scope, given it's a large amount of our junk involved but could be very useful if there's another sniper to be on a level playing field where range is concerned.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So I misremembered the discussion and read the 'some rifle' in Sean's summary (referring to the gun being unknown) as 'some rifles' (referring to more than one), ignore my talk of multiple rifles just now. Still, that rifle is worth $200 of parts if we want to repair the Government (only pays for under a third, though, since that needs $680 to fix, or I can spend the $20-120 of junk on fixing it so we have a third rifle, or we can just leave it broken for now.
> 
> So, presuming the google sheet is up to date (and the various blown up bits and bobs from this battle don't provide junk), we have $700 of junk, and potentially some gun parts (but for now I'm leaving them in their broken gun states):
> The sniper rifle is only a minor repair, so parts aren't needed - we can spend some for a bonus to the roll, but we have enough broken stuff it's probably unnecessary. Barring catastrophic bad luck, fixing this is just a matter of time.
> The scope has a base cost of $600, translating to a repair cost of $60-360. Easily afforded, even if we get unlucky, shouldn't be a problem to fix (even if it's not strictly needed, having stuff with magnification feels handy once we hit the road again).
> The Government, as established, costs $680, 480 if we trade in the cartridge rifle. Potentially possible, on a good scope cost roll, and having a semi-auto gun we can supply with ammo feels very useful, but it is a lot of our repair supply.
> The cartridge rifle has a base cost of $200, so it'll cost $20-120 in parts to repair. Very easy to afford, should be an easy job, mainly just a matter of if we'd rather use it for parts or have another rifle (although mind you, repairing it has a good chance of leaving us with more value in gun parts than we started with).
> 
> Main question is just the rifle vs Government part - I'm kind of leaning towards the Government, if the scope roll allows it.


Did you remember to factor in the value multiplier for TL?

x2 for TL 5, x4 for TL 6, x8 for TL 7, x16 for TL 8.

----------


## Volthawk

> Did you remember to factor in the value multiplier for TL?
> 
> x2 for TL 5, x4 for TL 6, x8 for TL 7, x16 for TL 8.


Yeah, like I said to u-b, scope was factoring TL adjustments but working from a faulty starting point, and rifle was forgetting the x2 (particularly daft since I made sure to grab the properly adjusted price for the Government).

So to state accurately:
Scope: 1d6x$120 to repair, no point using for parts since there's nothing similar we have/can make really
Catridge Rifle: 1d6x$40 to repair or $400 in general gun parts
Government: $680 to repair or $3,400 in general gun parts

Until now I hadn't considered junking the Government for parts. Not useful now, but that part value is probably worth keeping in mind for the future (say if another wage comes and leaves more broken guns and we decide some of them are more valuable than a semi-auto pistol).

----------


## u-b

> Unsure about the scope, given it's a large amount of our junk involved but could be very useful if there's another sniper to be on a level playing field where range is concerned.


How about you diagnose the scope and maybe rummage through the junk to see if anything fits? I.e. roll the dice and see how it turns out. I'd definitely proceed at least up to $360.

----------


## Volthawk

> How about you diagnose the scope and maybe rummage through the junk to see if anything fits? I.e. roll the dice and see how it turns out. I'd definitely proceed at least up to $360.


So that's $600 for the scope repairs and $240 for the rifle repairs. Ouch.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> I am signing off on that. Go ahead. You know the rules in AtE 2?


Yes, I've just been reviewing them, although I missed the point where Quick Gadgeteers only need 10%(!) of the value in question, but get a bonus for having more than they need. 

For the first roll for creating a Claymore mine, I succeeded by 16, it took 20 minutes, and rolled 7 for bugs. Subtracting twice my margin of success gives -25, which means no bugs and is 6 full -4 intervals for a one-shot item, which means I make 7 copies! 

Rolling for Fragmentation Grenades, I succeeded by 17, it took another 20 minutes, and I rolled 10 for bugs. Subtracting twice my margin of success gives -24, which means no bugs and is 6 full -4 intervals for a one-shot item, which means 7 Fragmentation Grenades.

Rolling for Concussion Grenades, I succeeded by 20, it took 60 minutes, and I rolled 5 for bugs. Subtracting twice my margin of success gives -35, which means no bugs, and is 8 full -4 intervals for a one-shot item, which gives 9 Concussion Grenades.

Technically, I only used $240 of value to do all that, but that probably should use up the value of the mine just considering it's mass alone (7 Claymores total 24.5 lbs, 16 Grenades another 16 lbs), so using up $5/50 lbs. of junk might also make sense!

It's really impressive how much a Quick Gadgeteer can do with very little! So, for 1 hour 40 minutes of work, Tariq has 7 Claymore mines, 7 Fragmentation Grenades, and 9 Concussion Grenades that are all probably pretty scary looking, but fully functional and with no bugs.

Edit: And I missed that the value of the grenades as compared to the mines means that I would have had an extra +1 on those rolls, and that it would only have taken 2d6 minutes versus 1d6*10 minutes for each, not that it makes a big difference in this situation, and that the TL modifier. I have now adjusted the skill values above to account for that, which also resulted in an extra copy or two for each.

----------


## u-b

And THAT, ladies and gentlemen, is how we will be making money for years to come! I mean, when we are out of land mines, we can start taking apart the claymores then...  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Yes, I've just been reviewing them, although I missed the point where Quick Gadgeteers only need 10%(!) of the value in question, but get a bonus for having more than they need. 
> 
> For the first roll for creating a Claymore mine, I succeeded by 16, it took 20 minutes, and rolled 7 for bugs. Subtracting twice my margin of success gives -25, which means no bugs and is 6 full -4 intervals for a one-shot item, which means I make 7 copies! 
> 
> Rolling for Fragmentation Grenades, I succeeded by 17, it took another 20 minutes, and I rolled 10 for bugs. Subtracting twice my margin of success gives -24, which means no bugs and is 6 full -4 intervals for a one-shot item, which means 7 Fragmentation Grenades.
> 
> Rolling for Concussion Grenades, I succeeded by 20, it took 60 minutes, and I rolled 5 for bugs. Subtracting twice my margin of success gives -35, which means no bugs, and is 8 full -4 intervals for a one-shot item, which gives 9 Concussion Grenades.
> 
> Technically, I only used $240 of value to do all that, but that probably should use up the value of the mine just considering it's mass alone (7 Claymores total 24.5 lbs, 16 Grenades another 16 lbs), so using up $5/50 lbs. of junk might also make sense!
> ...


If you are committing to all that, post in the IC thread, because it takes in-game time.

----------


## Volthawk

So how damaged is the sniper rifle, with regards to how much HP it has lost and needs restoring with repairs? Looking at the HP table, it looks like max HP is going to be 10, so my main concern is getting it to 4+, where it's out of the half effectiveness range (shouldn't be hard given unlike the other guns it's not in negatives), but I probably have the time to get it up to max HP again.

I made another error forgetting about TL adjustment, so the sniper rifle being worth 89.6k inflicts a penalty of -1 skill, so Richard restores 3HP in the first two hours and 6HP in the next two, for a total of 9HP, so that should do it (doubt the 3HP alone will be enough for a full repair, but worth noting in case there's an interruption between 3pm and 5pm and that pushes it into full effectiveness).

----------


## u-b

Can Tariq make equivalent of M217 impact fuzes? I think having both types of fuses (time-based and impact-based with time backup) would extend the range of options, but not sure if M217 or whole M68 are statted anywhere in GURPS and whether we could afford it (whatever the fuse's base price, it would probably be TL7).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Can Tariq make equivalent of M217 impact fuzes? I think having both types of fuses (time-based and impact-based with time backup) would extend the range of options, but not sure if M217 or whole M68 are statted anywhere in GURPS and whether we could afford it (whatever the fuse's base price, it would probably be TL7).


Those fuzes would be TL 7 and have the same base price (before the multiplier) as dynamite fuse cord.




> So how damaged is the sniper rifle, with regards to how much HP it has lost and needs restoring with repairs? Looking at the HP table, it looks like max HP is going to be 10, so my main concern is getting it to 4+, where it's out of the half effectiveness range (shouldn't be hard given unlike the other guns it's not in negatives), but I probably have the time to get it up to max HP again.
> 
> I made another error forgetting about TL adjustment, so the sniper rifle being worth 89.6k inflicts a penalty of -1 skill, so Richard restores 3HP in the first two hours and 6HP in the next two, for a total of 9HP, so that should do it (doubt the 3HP alone will be enough for a full repair, but worth noting in case there's an interruption between 3pm and 5pm and that pushes it into full effectiveness).


The sniper rifle was missing 8 HP. The sniper's body acted as soft cover against the blast, you see...

----------


## Volthawk

> The sniper rifle was missing 8 HP. The sniper's body acted as soft cover against the blast, you see...


Cool, so it's fixed after four hours.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Can Tariq make equivalent of M217 impact fuzes? I think having both types of fuses (time-based and impact-based with time backup) would extend the range of options, but not sure if M217 or whole M68 are statted anywhere in GURPS and whether we could afford it (whatever the fuse's base price, it would probably be TL7).





> Those fuzes would be TL 7 and have the same base price (before the multiplier) as dynamite fuse cord.


That should be doable. Fuse Cord is only $10 base for a 15' length, TL 7 cord would then be $80 base, which for me requires a minimum of $8 per unit. Tariq can try to put that together in-game tomorrow.

----------


## u-b

> OOC: Everyone, eat a ration for dinner.


Four pounds of meat marked off.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Looks like we're ready to move onto the next day...and a new adventure.

What is next for the exiles?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Before the techs arrive, Tariq gets to work producing some fuse cord. Using his last black powder grenade ($10, doubled for being very closely related) and $1 worth of junk for mass, he produces 4 15' lengths of fuse cord in 9 minutes.

Since that isn't going to be enough, he gets back to work, using $8 worth of junk. He gets a critical success producing 7 copies of fuse cord plus another six copies for his success roll. It takes 7 minutes (he must be getting the hang of it). 

In total, he produces 17 15' lengths of fuse cord.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq also takes $40 of junk from their store to make some detonating cord (TL6). In 30 minutes, he makes 5 lbs., which is about 275'.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

I think Simone the NPC can stay behind at the radar base while the active PCs do their own thing.

----------


## u-b

> I think Simone the NPC can stay behind at the radar base while the active PCs do their own thing.


Yep. That's the plan, though we won't do much now except resting and healing, at least after we finish the talking. I have no idea what Tariq will be doing, but it might well be trade goods of his specialty. Also, I think we should start putting together a wish-list. I'll make changes to the sheet to facilitate this.

Also, what's with the Sean's last search? Or will you post it later when the day will be over?

UPD: Fuse cord and det cord noted on the sheet. The grenades and mines are also in there.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Also, what's with the Sean's last search? Or will you post it later when the day will be over?


Ssorry, didn't see that post until just now. Wait a moment, I'll check it...

----------


## Volthawk

So how long are we thinking we should stay here before moving on? On that note, are we going to stick with the the original plan and try to get that car going or should we risk the Gutters trip when we get moving? The former needs more work, time and supplies, but is safer, while the latter lets us get going now, let's us avoid another overland trek and there might be useful opportunities down there, but is clearly a risky proposition. Getting the car gives us the options of driving around, which is nice, but exploring the Gutters means we can more effectively move around down there which is also nice.

I'm thinking that we should do what we can with the car - we can still go through the Gutters afterwards, but having the option of driving places feels way too handy to pass up.

Also, since there's apparently more junk to loot here, I'm leaning towards fixing up the scope. Thoughts? Otherwise, Richard will rest up to restore more HP before we get moving.

----------


## u-b

> So how long are we thinking we should stay here before moving on?


I think exactly the time we need to fully heal and fix all the guns and vehicles (now that there is a generator, we can start machining parts).




> On that note, are we going to stick with the the original plan and try to get that car going or should we risk the Gutters trip when we get moving?


I'd dare entering the Gutter only _after_ we have full arms an armor, which means no sooner than we finish the trip to Gunmetal. Anyway, we better use the car because we have a lot of things to transport.




> Also, since there's apparently more junk to loot here, I'm leaning towards fixing up the scope. Thoughts? Otherwise, Richard will rest up to restore more HP before we get moving.


I'd say, we fix the scope today, then we rest until healed, then we fix everything else, including the bike. The bike won't go anywhere far without the tires, but maybe we'll be able to buy the tires in Gunmetal (and possibly find a buyer willing to come with us and drive his bike home). By the way, what type is the bike? Some whould cost quite a lot more than the others.

UPD: Are the bike's tires damaged beyond repair? Or can they be fixed with e.g. some molten junk plastics or what not?

----------


## Volthawk

Sounds good. Tariq's going to work on the car now he's done bomb making, right? Leaving Richard to do gun things and Sean to finish looting around and do whatever bits and bobs need doing (and both of them still need healing time of course).

One thing to note is that machining apparently takes a lot of time - if I'm reading the rules right, since none of us have an appropriate gadgeteer (Tariq's explosives-specialised, isn't he?), machining parts for the scope will take 2d days and the guns will take 1d days each, and someone will need to pick up Machinist to make success somewhat likely (I'm willing to take it, I suppose - unless Simone happens to have it?). Should be okay, given the car will presumably take some time to fix and we still need to heal, but worth noting.

----------


## u-b

I started making a wish-list and found out that the scopes are priced _per +1 acc_. So, our broken scope is three times more expensive than I previously thought. Which means it needs $1800 in parts. Which means it stays broken.

UPD: Thinking of it some more, maybe we should not fix the guns now, but instead go to Gunmetal and buy some _parts_ or broken articles. These would be worth four times more than we pay for them: x2 for being very closely related and x2 (x0.5/x0.25) for being broken as per AtE39.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Sounds good. Tariq's going to work on the car now he's done bomb making, right? Leaving Richard to do gun things and Sean to finish looting around and do whatever bits and bobs need doing (and both of them still need healing time of course).
> 
> One thing to note is that machining apparently takes a lot of time - if I'm reading the rules right, since none of us have an appropriate gadgeteer (Tariq's explosives-specialised, isn't he?), machining parts for the scope will take 2d days and the guns will take 1d days each, and someone will need to pick up Machinist to make success somewhat likely (I'm willing to take it, I suppose - unless Simone happens to have it?). Should be okay, given the car will presumably take some time to fix and we still need to heal, but worth noting.


Tariq does have Mechanic (Automobile), he's not great at it (skill 12), it's more for knowing where to plant explosives on a car, but he can start working on it. My Quick Gadgeteer is highly-specialized, applying to Explosives only, which is why it only cost [10]. I don't know that we're in any particular rush, so repairing the scope sounds like a good idea.

----------


## Volthawk

> I started making a wish-list and found out that the scopes are priced _per +1 acc_. So, our broken scope is three times more expensive than I previously thought. Which means it needs $1800 in parts. Which means it stays broken.


Ouch, yeah. Still, I suppose that means even with being broken quartering the price, it's still worth $900. Might be worth trying to sell when we get to market (alternatively I suppose it'll provide more parts than we'll need if we come across any other broken optics).




> UPD: Thinking of it some more, maybe we should not fix the guns now, but instead go to Gunmetal and buy some _parts_ or broken articles. These would be worth four times more than we pay for them: x2 for being very closely related and x2 (x0.5/x0.25) for being broken as per AtE39.


Yeah, broken guns are great for parts, hence my earlier thoughts about using the cartridge rifle for parts. Mainly just a matter of whether or not we need more guns now, but I don't think we're okay for now (particularly if we're going by car to Gunmetal).




> Tariq does have Mechanic (Automobile), he's not great at it (skill 12), it's more for knowing where to plant explosives on a car, but he can start working on it. My Quick Gadgeteer is highly-specialized, applying to Explosives only, which is why it only cost [10]. I don't know that we're in any particular rush, so repairing the scope sounds like a good idea.


Since we're waiting for Richard and Sean to be healthy, you probably have plenty of time which can bring your final skill up.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> By the way, what type is the bike? Some whould cost quite a lot more than the others.
> 
> UPD: Are the bike's tires damaged beyond repair? Or can they be fixed with e.g. some molten junk plastics or what not?


The motorcycle is a TL 6 Heavy Bike (see B464), with 2 flaws (-1 Handling and a bad engine).
The tires on the bike are punctured in multiple places. Either change the tires or fix the holes.

----------


## u-b

> Yeah, broken guns are great for parts, hence my earlier thoughts about using the cartridge rifle for parts. Mainly just a matter of whether or not we need more guns now, but I don't think we're okay for now (particularly if we're going by car to Gunmetal).


Hm. I think you are right. The rifle, when fixed, would be better than one of ours, but if we are buying _real_ rifles at Gunmetal, we won't need it anyway. In fact, you can use up the .36 revolver too, because after you've done with the fix we won't need it either. Go ahead.




> The motorcycle is a TL 6 Heavy Bike (see B464), with 2 flaws (-1 Handling and a bad engine).
> The tires on the bike are punctured in multiple places. Either change the tires or fix the holes.


Then not a huge priority, just one more thing to eventually do.

----------


## Volthawk

> Hm. I think you are right. The rifle, when fixed, would be better than one of ours, but if we are buying _real_ rifles at Gunmetal, we won't need it anyway. In fact, you can use up the .36 revolver too, because after you've done with the fix we won't need it either. Go ahead.


So funny thing, I actually meant to say I thought we had enough guns but somehow stuck a double negative in there. That said, I had not considered cannibalising Richard's original revolver revolver and now I see it's an option I think it's worthwhile - since it's cheap but working, it provides $360 of parts, allowing for the Government to be fixed for only $320 of other parts - using the rifle too means it needs no junk (and leaves $16 of gun parts, since you divide remaining parts by 5), or I could just use junk for the rest and spare the rifle to either be repaired or more efficiently used for parts at another time. Machining is now also an option, but I'm not sure how efficient it is (1d days for a skill test nobody seems to have to save what would probably just be around $70-100 of junk if we manage to pass - again, unless I pick up Machining just for this purpose, which might be worthwhile if we're planning on using this place a lot).

----------


## u-b

I have .36 recorded as worth $120, so $240 worth of parts. Just $40 more than is required. Go ahead and use up two guns to fix the third. Seems more economical than using up junk and quicker than machining.

----------


## Volthawk

> I have .36 recorded as worth $120, so $240 worth of parts. Just $40 more than is required. Go ahead and use up two guns to fix the third. Seems more economical than using up junk and quicker than machining.


Yeah, was using Cheap as x0.6 value rather than -(0.6xvalue). Alright then.

There we go, one fully functioning semi-auto pistol. Gnome, would you rather Tariq have this or the SAA?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> There we go, one fully functioning semi-auto pistol. Gnome, would you rather Tariq have this or the SAA?


I think Tariq will stick with the SAA - it has slightly higher damage potential, and his skill isn't great, so he's better off aiming and trying to get in one good shot.

Could Richard roll for Tactics complementary to Tariq's Set Traps roll? This may not be necessary - I rolled 11, so success by 6, but since degree of success matters it could boost it by another point or two. 

Regarding the car, are the needed tools in the garage? I don't have a mechanic's toolkit, all I have is a multi-tool.

Shoot the Moon: I'd like to increase Tariq's dodge, so I'd was thinking of increasing Basic Speed by +0.25 for [5]. Could I then pay an additional [5] later to finish increasing his HT to 12, or do I have to buy the increase all at once?

----------


## Volthawk

> I think Tariq will stick with the SAA - it has slightly higher damage potential, and his skill isn't great, so he's better off aiming and trying to get in one good shot.
> 
> Could Richard roll for Tactics complementary to Tariq's Set Traps roll? This may not be necessary - I rolled 11, so success by 6, but since degree of success matters it could boost it by another point or two. 
> 
> Regarding the car, are the needed tools in the garage? I don't have a mechanic's toolkit, all I have is a multi-tool.
> 
> Shoot the Moon: I'd like to increase Tariq's dodge, so I'd was thinking of increasing Basic Speed by +0.25 for [5]. Could I then pay an additional [5] later to finish increasing his HT to 12, or do I have to buy the increase all at once?


Got it. Yeah, the Government works better for Richard in the sense that he's more likely to successfully get multiple hits (and he has the rifle so the big hits are covered by that).

I tried, but the dice weren't as nice this time. 

Back before the battle, I asked about the car and the GM said:



> You do not need anything else for fixing the car. All the stuff needed was dumped in the workshop by the previous occupant. All you need to do is roll.


Given that and the fact we've had appropriate tools for everything else, pretty sure you're good when it comes to that

----------


## u-b

> Regarding the car, are the needed tools in the garage? I don't have a mechanic's toolkit, all I have is a multi-tool.


We have a full-fledged powered workshop and I believe can transfer the tools from it to the garage and back as required for business.

Speaking of guns and such. What should go on Tariq's wish list? We will probably try to sell the flamethrower and maybe the sniper rifle, depending on how it goes, so it could be even something expensive. Does Tariq plan to fight with a handgun and grenades or maybe he'd like a grenade launcher. A good one would be like $19200 _$9600_ (cheap Milkor MGL from HT 145), which might or might not be doable.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> We have a full-fledged powered workshop and I believe can transfer the tools from it to the garage and back as required for business.
> 
> Speaking of guns and such. What should go on Tariq's wish list? We will probably try to sell the flamethrower and maybe the sniper rifle, depending on how it goes, so it could be even something expensive. Does Tariq plan to fight with a handgun and grenades or maybe he'd like a grenade launcher. A good one would be like $19200 _$9600_ (cheap Milkor MGL from HT 145), which might or might not be doable.


Currently, I don't have Guns (GL), but that would make sense for him. I was actually thinking about the earlier today. Handgun and grenades (and a crowbar in melee) is his current plan, but a grenade launcher will extend his range. A Milkor or Hawk multi-shot grenade launcher would be nice, but a cheap Colt M79 is likely more feasible, at $1,600.

Edit: I rolled for Mechanic (Automobiles), with +3 from taking extra time. He succeeded by between 4 and 6, depending on the value and TL of the car, and spends 4 hours working on it.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Edit: I rolled for Mechanic (Automobiles), with +3 from taking extra time. He succeeded by between 4 and 6, depending on the value and TL of the car, and spends 4 hours working on it.


The car is a TL 7 Sedan (see B464) with 6 flaws (-3 HT, -2 SR, -10% Range).




> Regarding the car, are the needed tools in the garage? I don't have a mechanic's toolkit, all I have is a multi-tool.
> 
> Shoot the Moon: I'd like to increase Tariq's dodge, so I'd was thinking of increasing Basic Speed by +0.25 for [5]. Could I then pay an additional [5] later to finish increasing his HT to 12, or do I have to buy the increase all at once?


Yeah, the workshop has all you need for fixing the car.
And yes, you may increase Basic Speed without increasing HT.

----------


## u-b

> And yes, you may increase Basic Speed without increasing HT.


I think the question was more about counting te speed's cost it towards the subsequent HT increase (which would _also_ increase basic speed) so as not to have basic speed dangling past an even number.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I think the question was more about counting te speed's cost it towards the subsequent HT increase (which would _also_ increase basic speed) so as not to have basic speed dangling past an even number.


No, increasing HT costs 10 points, no splits or accounting tricks, sorry.

----------


## u-b

I think we are ready to spend multiple days resting (and, I guess, in Tariq's cace, crafting). Should we roll until fully healed, do it for a specified mumber of days or go day-by-day?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> No, increasing HT costs 10 points, no splits or accounting tricks, sorry.


Yes, that was the question. FP can be bought up, Basic Speed can be bought up, (HT! [2] presumably cannot) but if it can't be done incrementally then I'll just hold off.

----------


## u-b

Can we dismantle the bike for parts to improve the car's steering (removing one or two flaws)? If yes, would the car and the bike be treated as related or closely related?

Also, I think Richard should take the spare magazine. He's only one who can use it at all and the pistol's built-in magazine is not large, so this might make a difference.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I think we are ready to spend multiple days resting (and, I guess, in Tariq's cace, crafting). Should we roll until fully healed, do it for a specified mumber of days or go day-by-day?


Go day-by-day.




> Can we dismantle the bike for parts to improve the car's steering (removing one or two flaws)? If yes, would the car and the bike be treated as related or closely related?


Yes. I'm guessing related.




> Yes, that was the question. FP can be bought up, Basic Speed can be bought up, (HT! [2] presumably cannot) but if it can't be done incrementally then I'll just hold off.


I'm afraid you can't buy it incrementally. Sorry.

----------


## u-b

I propose Richard gets one point worth of Interrogation if he has not already and starts interrogating the prisoners starting tomorrow, doing them one by one and not hurrying anywhere. I suggest informing them that:
1. Anyone talking will get food and water
2. Anyone talking will live at least to the hext attack of their friends (and then we'll see how it turns out)
3. Anyone not talking is of no value and will be dispatched when enough other people talk (or when we give up if nobody talks)

This should give us +5 to Interrogation (+2 for not hurrying anywhere and +3 for the threats) and Diplomacy as a complimentary skill.

If Richard agrees, will pose some questions of perticular interest.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> This should give us +5 to Interrogation (+2 for not hurrying anywhere and +3 for the threats) and Diplomacy as a complimentary skill.


Interesting idea. But I'd like to point out the prisoners will react to you at a big penalty...Choose wisely.

----------


## u-b

> Interesting idea. But I'd like to point out the prisoners will react to you at a big penalty...Choose wisely.


Well, Sean would not expect a good reaction from people who just tried to kill him (he might be mistaken), but Diplomacy is assumed to be no worse than nothing. The Interrogation itself seems independent of a reaction (excluding the reaction to their own cause), but Sean does not mind if Richard plays a good cop, as long as that works.

----------


## Volthawk

While his Diplomacy is a little better (13), Richard does have Intimidation 12, if that would work better as a complementary skill - with my 3 remaining character points, I can buy Interrogation 11 with 1 CP and then advance either of those by 1 with the remaining two. I'd rather try the Diplomacy route, though, as it's a bit more his style given his quirks and disadvantages. The Intimidation does also mean he gets Interrogation at default (9, 10 if I get more Intimidation), but I suppose having the skill will come in handy in the future as well (and it makes sense given his background), so I'm going to spend the point.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> While his Diplomacy is a little better (13), Richard does have Intimidation 12, if that would work better as a complementary skill - with my 3 remaining character points, I can buy Interrogation 11 with 1 CP and then advance either of those by 1 with the remaining two. I'd rather try the Diplomacy route, though, as it's a bit more his style given his quirks and disadvantages. The Intimidation does also mean he gets Interrogation at default (9, 10 if I get more Intimidation), but I suppose having the skill will come in handy in the future as well (and it makes sense given his background), so I'm going to spend the point.


Alright, you can do that.

----------


## u-b

I think we can do them one by one, with mr. sniper being last. Those interrogated are to be placed in a different room than those not interrogated. As for lengthy interrogation: is it per question? I think we can do that for important questions only, not for all questions. And maybe not use this option until we are through two first guys without satisfactory answers.

The following questions are of interest (not a complete list):
1. Name, rank, occupation.
2. Name of unit/organization, name of higher-evel organization etc.
3. Why did you attack this base?
4. How it was discovered that the attack is at all necessary?
5. What do you know about this base?
6. What do you know about those who might come here after you?
7. Any known settlements, camps, bases etc. Point them on the map and describe what you know about them. These should include those of your organization(s) and those of your enemies. (probably counts as one question per item, if they answer at all)
8. Any information you think might be worth trading for your freedom?

Probably not worth asking about the tattoos right away as this will just show that we have no clue.

Sean will be present and will use Body Language 14 if I can spend a point there or Detect Lies 9 if I cannot.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> As for lengthy interrogation: is it per question? I think we can do that for important questions only, not for all questions.
> 
> Sean will be present and will use Body Language 14 if I can spend a point there or Detect Lies 9 if I cannot.


The Interrogation roll versus enemy Will outcome decides how many questions you can get answered over the course of about a hour. You want more answers, you must roll again, with each roll taking another hour.

When you're ready, players post in the IC thread and then post in the Dice Rolls thread.

----------


## Volthawk

For reference, although I spent the CP on Interrogation, I didn't spend the last two on improving Intimidation - I'd rather leave those last points open for now (and if I put them in a social skill it'll be getting Diplomacy up to 14).

----------


## u-b

I'm thinking about letting Simone have the flamer. Before the sniper rifle it was our biggest asset, but now - not so much. The sniper rifle should be enough to get everyone a $10k weapon and some minor gear. The next thing to want would be serious armor, but good armor is very expensive and one flamer would not buy even one suit. She can train now before the second attack using some petrol instead of real fuel. Also would count as her share of the loot. What do you think?

----------


## Volthawk

> I'm thinking about letting Simone have the flamer. Before the sniper rifle it was our biggest asset, but now - not so much. The sniper rifle should be enough to get everyone a $10k weapon and some minor gear. The next thing to want would be serious armor, but good armor is very expensive and one flamer would not buy even one suit. She can train now before the second attack using some petrol instead of real fuel. Also would count as her share of the loot. What do you think?


Yeah, that makes sense. Does that mean we're taking the shotgun back, or is she keeping that too?

Oh, GM, what kind of armour did these guys have, out of curiosity? I know we can't use it, but it feels good to know for when we start shooting more of them.

----------


## u-b

> Yeah, that makes sense. Does that mean we're taking the shotgun back, or is she keeping that too?


I don't care much either way. If she's spent a point it's worth letting her keep it, but you can use it next combat if you intend to (would it be the same default as the rifle?) because I want her use the flamer for that one.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Oh, GM, what kind of armour did these guys have, out of curiosity? I know we can't use it, but it feels good to know for when we start shooting more of them.


Looks like some of them had decent armour...once. Before the land mines exploded near them and tore it up. It saved their lives, probably, but the armour was wrecked in the process.

----------


## Volthawk

> Looks like some of them had decent armour...once. Before the land mines exploded near them and tore it up. It saved their lives, probably, but the armour was wrecked in the process.


Gotcha. As I said, I knew it was destroyed, just wanted to confirm that their guys have pretty decent armour as far as we can tell.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Gotcha. As I said, I knew it was destroyed, just wanted to confirm that their guys have pretty decent armour as far as we can tell.


Only a few of them. The rest had no armour. And died. (Except for the sniper and his motorcyclist, who got lucky.)

----------


## u-b

> The techies in the radio room send the message to Red Brick.
> 
> _(OOC: Anything else before we move on to the next day?)_


Err... to the Waffle House as per #394? Where _did_ they sent the message?  :Small Confused: 

I think Tariq wanted to craft something. Sean can name impact fuses for grenades and various marketable explosives to craft if Tariq has no better idea.

No more actions for Sean on days 19 and 20, just maybe checking with the radio guys for the anticipated response.

----------


## Volthawk

I think Richard's all done with the repairs he can do here and now, so further days will be spent resting for health and keep watch.

Is it worth remining the field? They'll know it's there, but at least if we remine it they won't be able to follow the previous explosions to get past it.

The prisoners mentioned spies were watching the building to confirm we were there. Should we go looking for them, assume they pulled out before the attack/after it failed, or do we just not want to risk catching a bullet if they spot us first?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Replacing the mines that exploded would be a good idea. I think something like the OZM-3 from High-Tech p.189 might be even better than the existing ones - lower base damage (5d) but 4d fragmentation, which means it has effect out to 20 yards. 

I'll use one of my sticks of dynamite for the explosives (base value $20, doubled for being used for other explosives) as well as $8 worth of junk, and see how many I can assemble. I subtracted the junk and dynamite from the spreadsheet.

Okay, I succeeded by 12, doubled and subtracting from my bugs roll gives -16, so that means he produced 5 bugs-free OZM-3 analogues in a bit under 3 hours. 

How many mines were detonated earlier? Just wondering if he needs to make more.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Replacing the mines that exploded would be a good idea. I think something like the OZM-3 from High-Tech p.189 might be even better than the existing ones - lower base damage (5d) but 4d fragmentation, which means it has effect out to 20 yards. 
> 
> I'll use one of my sticks of dynamite for the explosives (base value $20, doubled for being used for other explosives) as well as $8 worth of junk, and see how many I can assemble. I subtracted the junk and dynamite from the spreadsheet.
> 
> Okay, I succeeded by 12, doubled and subtracting from my bugs roll gives -16, so that means he produced 5 bugs-free OZM-3 analogues in a bit under 3 hours. 
> 
> How many mines were detonated earlier? Just wondering if he needs to make more.


Well, the minefield before the attack had 20 mines, I think 1/5 of them blew up during the attack...

How many new explosives total have you planted so far?

----------


## u-b

> The prisoners mentioned spies were watching the building to confirm we were there. Should we go looking for them, assume they pulled out before the attack/after it failed, or do we just not want to risk catching a bullet if they spot us first?


I wouldn't go anywhere. In fact, I'm not even sure the "spies" were different people from the "Sinful Nature" guys. Let them come when they see fit.




> _(OOC: Day 19 ends, everyone should mark off 3 meals for the day.)_


Done. 

As for day 20, Sean and Richard have failed HT rolls so should waste a day of healing. This was interrupted by the interrogation, but now would be a good time to catch up.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> As for day 20, Sean and Richard have failed HT rolls so should waste a day of healing. This was interrupted by the interrogation, but now would be a good time to catch up.


Yup. Tariq, however, is free to do some stuff. Something fun and risky, I'll bet!

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Well, the minefield before the attack had 20 mines, I think 1/5 of them blew up during the attack...
> 
> How many new explosives total have you planted so far?


I salvaged 2 earlier, and if 1/5 (4) blew up during the attack, and I've planted 5, then I guess 1 more?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Using $48 of junk, Tariq puts together another 3 mines in 40 minutes. He is going to plant one in the mine field. Still deciding what to do with the other two.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Using $48 of junk, Tariq puts together another 3 mines in 40 minutes. He is going to plant one in the mine field. Still deciding what to do with the other two.


Alright, what else do you do on Day 20?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Alright, what else do you do on Day 20?


After speaking with Richard and Sean, he'll take the advice given and go to plant a mine on the hill...and since he has another, might as well plant two. Tariq is going to take his time to conceal them well, spending 8x the usual time to get +3 to his Set Traps (Explosives) roll, succeeding by 9.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> After speaking with Richard and Sean, he'll take the advice given and go to plant a mine on the hill...and since he has another, might as well plant two. Tariq is going to take his time to conceal them well, spending 8x the usual time to get +3 to his Set Traps (Explosives) roll, succeeding by 9.


Alright, moving onto the next day?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Just a reminder, the meals you got from hunting animals usually last a week unless you convert them to jerky. What many meals total do you have right now, anyway?

----------


## u-b

> Just a reminder, the meals you got from hunting animals usually last a week unless you convert them to jerky. What many meals total do you have right now, anyway?





> _(OOC: Another 3 meals per person consumed for the day.)_


Assuming it's still freezing cold, can we just keep them frozen? Like hanging from the building's north side or what not. I have assumed we can and that's why I was not more active in cooking them.

Subtracting 22 meals for day 20 (1 for Sean + 9 for the party + 12 for the prisoners). This leaves us with 144 meals, not counting anything more durable.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Assuming it's still freezing cold, can we just keep them frozen? Like hanging from the building's north side or what not. I have assumed we can and that's why I was not more active in cooking them.


Packing them in with a bunch of ice could work if you had a big enough container for it all (like a...fridge). Hanging the meat off the side of the building would put it at risk of animals getting at them.

----------


## u-b

Then I guess we can let Simone cook it all to make jerky. Will she take on the task?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Then I guess we can let Simone cook it all to make jerky. Will she take on the task?


Certainly. Here's hoping it doesn't attract any...animals...

----------


## u-b

> The techs in the radio room give Sean what messages they've received so far; one crazy conspiracy theorist is claiming to have proof that the Shelters are a grand conspiracy to commit genocide, another report of a nighttime traveler spotting the ghost of Ethan Allen, leader of The Green Mountain Boys, on The Long Trail, and discussions of a rumor that the virus was really a magical curse.


So, no specific instructions following #392i?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So, no specific instructions following #392i?


They received the message and passed it along to the leadership. Currently, they are not giving you any new orders. Are you releasing the prisoners?

----------


## u-b

> Are you releasing the prisoners?


Not yet. I'll tell when we do.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, what does Tariq do while the rest of his group is busy with their own things?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Alright, what does Tariq do while the rest of his group is busy with their own things?


I don't think I ever actually rolled to heal the minor injuries I got when opening the lockers, so I may as well as rest, too. I  rolled 6 vs HT 11, so recover 1 hp. I believe I still have 1 hp left to recover.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, then I think we should call this day done.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq wants to go out to inspect the exploded wolf, and try to get an idea of how big it might have been, to find the sweet spot for having likely attackers detonate them without accidental detonations by local wild-life. I guess it wasn't a bad thing the mines scared the wolves off, but it's not really the intended target.

What should I roll against to assess this?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Tariq wants to go out to inspect the exploded wolf, and try to get an idea of how big it might have been, to find the sweet spot for having likely attackers detonate them without accidental detonations by local wild-life. I guess it wasn't a bad thing the mines scared the wolves off, but it's not really the intended target.
> 
> What should I roll against to assess this?


Tactics, with Naturalist or Forensics as complementary skills.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Tactics, with Naturalist or Forensics as complementary skills.


Since I have none of those, and the weather is bad, he'll delay that trip for now and focus on talking to the techs and making more mines.

I'll use my last Black Powder Grenade ($10, doubled for making more explosives) and $28 of junk to put together some more OZM-3-analogue mines. He spends 4 hours putting together 3 more mines.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Four hours of making stuff would be enough for the snow fall to melt a bit. You wanna go out and plant the mines after you're done in the workshop? Or do you want to do something else that day?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Day will go out in the afternoon to replace the exploded mine, keeping the other two in reserve. He also wants to assess the pressure needed to set off the mines, and whether he should try to increase that. What roll do you want to do that?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Day will go out in the afternoon to replace the exploded mine, keeping the other two in reserve. He also wants to assess the pressure needed to set off the mines, and whether he should try to increase that. What roll do you want to do that?


Just Explosives skill.
You can replace the exploded mine without rolling.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Just Explosives skill.
> You can replace the exploded mine without rolling.


Okay, I got a critical success on that roll.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Okay, I got a critical success on that roll.


Good. You set the mines up with no problems.

What else do you do that day?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Good. You set the mines up with no problems.
> 
> What else do you do that day?


At a loss for anything else that needs doing, he'll go hang out with the Waffle House techs and see what else he can learn about the surface world.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> At a loss for anything else that needs doing, he'll go hang out with the Waffle House techs and see what else he can learn about the surface world.


Anything in particular you'd like to learn? I can answer questions you have here - assume the techs provided the information while you were talking in addition to what is in the IC thread.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Anything in particular you'd like to learn? I can answer questions you have here - assume the techs provided the information while you were talking in addition to what is in the IC thread.


Tariq is interested in where the techs are from - everyone from the Waffle House, or migrated from elsewhere? He's also asking whether they know of anything else his group should be doing - we secured this place, what now?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Tariq is interested in where the techs are from - everyone from the Waffle House, or migrated from elsewhere? He's also asking whether they know of anything else his group should be doing - we secured this place, what now?


The techs and the guards were all born in the wasteland, mostly as nomads who migrated up and down the trade routes, until the Waffle House settlement was established ten years ago. Some of their families and friends came from other states or from Canada.

The exiles are free to do as they wish now that they have secured the base. They are welcome to come and go around the radar base as please, since they did do the hard work of getting the place up and running. The Waffle House settlement will also welcome them as trustworthy traders, too.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, how does Tariq spend Day 23?

----------


## u-b

Does the nightly venture prevent healing for day 23? If so, I think Sean can do something too - after all the venture was planned since the explosion.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Alright, how does Tariq spend Day 23?


I'm still down 1 hp, so he'll just rest, although I failed my HT roll to recover.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Does the nightly venture prevent healing for day 23? If so, I think Sean can do something too - after all the venture was planned since the explosion.


Eh...I think we can just apply penalties to the HT roll just this once. You were not even out for a hour, although your Cold-Blooded mutation requires you to wear Artic clothing...

-3 to the HT roll.

----------


## Volthawk

Richard's currently at 6/12, so yeah, he's going to keep resting if nothing happens that he has to react to.

----------


## u-b

> Eh...I think we can just apply penalties to the HT roll just this once. You were not even out for a hour, although your Cold-Blooded mutation requires you to wear Artic clothing...


Woohoo one hit point healed! Sean's 6/11 now, so still some way to go.

As for the clothing. Will artic clothing be enough to function just fine? I was looking at buying some electric heating in Gunmetal and a couple of rechargeable batteries. Like this vest or such.

While we are at it, how would Chameleon interact with Colorblindness? Will it just work as stated or will there be some specifics? I am assuming it is an active ability, so that Sean would be able to turn green if he only knew what green looks like. Also, does it need familiarizing to use or can we rule that while pressing the bunk Sean has had enough time to turn any possible coloration several times over.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, moving on.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> As for the clothing. Will artic clothing be enough to function just fine? I was looking at buying some electric heating in Gunmetal and a couple of rechargeable batteries. Like this vest or such.
> 
> While we are at it, how would Chameleon interact with Colorblindness? Will it just work as stated or will there be some specifics? I am assuming it is an active ability, so that Sean would be able to turn green if he only knew what green looks like. Also, does it need familiarizing to use or can we rule that while pressing the bunk Sean has had enough time to turn any possible coloration several times over.


1) Funny you should mention that clothing. I've been looking it up in High Tech. As for Artic clothing, it adds to the HT roll for staying in the cold for too long. Electric heating in your clothing would prevent the ill effects of cold altogether.

2) I think Chameleon requires sight or perceiving the right colour? Asking your non-colourblind fellows what colour is needed would do ("Am I orange now? How about now?"), as would being able to see something that was the colour you want ("Okay, blend in with the walls...The walls are...this colour, I'll just change to this colour, whatever it is...").

----------


## u-b

Or Tariq can practice driving the car. Someone has to have the skill and both Richard and Sean are now too busy doing nothing...

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

You had Tariq at "make the required hardware". Sacrificing another stick of dynamite, Tariq produces 7 Claymore mines in 20 minutes. I plan to make some more OZM mines later, but have to go now.

@Shoot Da Moon: What $ value would you place on the jam-tin grenade in our supplies? High-Tech says 'free', because soldiers use explosives on hand, but it must have some value in an ATE context.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> @Shoot Da Moon: What $ value would you place on the jam-tin grenade in our supplies? High-Tech says 'free', because soldiers use explosives on hand, but it must have some value in an ATE context.


Price it like a Cheap TL 6 grenade.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Is that all you are doing today, Tariq?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

New day.
Still resting today, I presume. Roll HT. How many HP are you missing now?
Releasing the prisoners now?
Tariq, you have a full day of action ahead of you.
Good thing you all have that food stored.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq doesn't have anything particular he needs to do, so he'll just rest up and make a healing roll - no go. Looking forward to HT 12!

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Defeating the second raid and releasing the prisoners is worth *another 1 Character Point reward for everyone*.

Moving onto the next day?

----------


## u-b

Sean is still at 7 hit points out of 11, so he just keeps resting.

As an aside. I suppose everyone should have had enough of 100% meat&jerky diet, so deducing 100% caned food for today. Will do the same for the next 1.5 days.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq now has 10 unspent points, so I'd like to use that to raise HT by 1. He is also going to spend the day resting to hopefully finish recovering from his minor wound (success!)

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq got 8 vs skill 13 on his Architecture roll. Is he able to figure out a likely location for a drain?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Tariq got 8 vs skill 13 on his Architecture roll. Is he able to figure out a likely location for a drain?


Yes.
The drain is most likely located in the base's southern basement. It might be underwater, but the mechanism for opening it may be located in the base's utilities locker.

----------


## u-b

What would be required to access, identify and operate that mechanism?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> What would be required to access, identify and operate that mechanism?


Search roll to find it. Identifying it requires a Mechanic or Engineer roll (the wrong specialization allows a default at -4). Other skills may be needed to access it (if the control panel is locked up, for instance). Operating it probably does not need a roll.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Tariq, what are you going to do today?

Everyone roll their HT to recover HP, I guess.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

How many more HP does everyone else need to recover? Tariq is now at full, but he has nothing really pressing to do. I guess he can spend some time familiarizing himself with the car (what does it use for fuel and how much do we have available?), but he probably shouldn't go exploring the Gutter by himself.

----------


## u-b

He can pair with Simone and try to open the drains. Then we'll have more rooms to search and scrounge. Sean it 3 hit points from the max.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> (what does it use for fuel and how much do we have available?)


The car uses gasoline, and there are two gallons of gasoline in the garage.

----------


## u-b

> The car uses gasoline, and there are two gallons of gasoline in the garage.


We have requested extra fuel from the Waffle House, which was presumably brought in. Also, the men probably use petrol for their cars and generator. We should be able to buy some from them. What would be the price and the quantity available and how much do we need to drive to Gunmetal and back?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> We have requested extra fuel from the Waffle House, which was presumably brought in. Also, the men probably use petrol for their cars and generator. We should be able to buy some from them. What would be the price and the quantity available and how much do we need to drive to Gunmetal and back?


The men brought 10 gallons of gasoline for you.

A gallon of gasoline costs $6 (1.50x4) and weighs 6 pounds.

The men are reluctant to part with their own stock of gasoline. If pressed, they can spare 5 gallons without any big problems.

Gunmetal is 55 miles from the radar base, double that for a return trip...You noted down the stats for the Sedan, including flaws? I can double-check the stats for you?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Just checked.
The gas tank holds a max of 12 gallons.
A full tank gets the car travelling up to Range distance total.
The Move stat Top Speed doubled for MpH (55x2) times the terrain modifier (0.1 for deep snow) gives the hourly travel distance.

So the sedan can travel 11 miles per hour at cruising speed.

----------


## u-b

So, speed-wise we are golden. As for the range. Is it reduced by the same deep snow modifier? Because 450*0.1 is not that much. But if it is completely unaffected, 450 miles would be way more than enough.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So, speed-wise we are golden. As for the range. Is it reduced by the same deep snow modifier? Because 450*0.1 is not that much. But if it is completely unaffected, 450 miles would be way more than enough.


No, Range is basically the fuel mileage stat. Deep snow just makes the journey take longer.

----------


## Volthawk

> How many more HP does everyone else need to recover? Tariq is now at full, but he has nothing really pressing to do. I guess he can spend some time familiarizing himself with the car (what does it use for fuel and how much do we have available?), but he probably shouldn't go exploring the Gutter by himself.


Richard's at 8/12 - not fully recovered, but healthy enough to support anyone doing anything risky if need be.

----------


## u-b

Sean transports the findings and is done with day 27.

----------


## u-b

> (OOC: The steel vest stats are torso DR 5F, weight 7 lbs., worth $300 (150x2).)


That's a nice one. The problem is Sean's outfit includes Leather Jacket, which has DR1 and is, therefore, armor. Steel Vest has a note on HT66 that it is concealable under clothing, but according to B286 doing that with a Leather Jacket is (1) impossible, as the inner layer is not flexible and (2) would impose -1 to DX even if would be possible. Am I reading it right? If so, does anybody else want it?

----------


## Volthawk

> That's a nice one. The problem is Sean's outfit includes Leather Jacket, which has DR1 and is, therefore, armor. Steel Vest has a note on HT66 that it is concealable under clothing, but according to B286 doing that with a Leather Jacket is (1) impossible, as the inner layer is not flexible and (2) would impose -1 to DX even if would be possible. Am I reading it right? If so, does anybody else want it?


Richard's also wearing a leather jacket, so he's in the same situation as Sean. Still, I'd take 5 torso/0 arm armour over 1 torso/1 arm armour, so sure if it's going spare Richard will take it.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq has no armour, but if Richard ditches his leather jacket for the vest, he'd be happy to take that off his hands.

What does Sean have in mind for traps for the Gutter? I've still got 7 claymores, and that should be a pretty effective deterrent.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Steel Vest has a note on HT66 that it is concealable under clothing, but according to B286 doing that with a Leather Jacket is (1) impossible, as the inner layer is not flexible and (2) would impose -1 to DX even if would be possible. Am I reading it right? If so, does anybody else want it?


Yeah, that's right.
Also, have you other players been forgetting to roll HT to recover HP from rest?

----------


## u-b

> What does Sean have in mind for traps for the Gutter? I've still got 7 claymores, and that should be a pretty effective deterrent.


Not for the Gutter. There was an underwater access to the base which, without the water now, is just a regular access. I don't think we need all 7 claimores for that, about 3 should be enough.




> Tariq has no armour, but if Richard ditches his leather jacket for the vest, he'd be happy to take that off his hands.


Go for it, you two. Sean would freeze to death without his jacket, so will delay getting armored until Gunmetal.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Wanna move on to the next day?

----------


## u-b

> Wanna move on to the next day?


No objections.

----------


## Volthawk

That healing puts Richard at 10/12 HP - he's nearly ready to go.

----------


## u-b

> OOC: What is the price of the rifles?


By my calculation, the rifle prices are as follows:
1. .338 Sniper Rifle, without the scope, is around 86000 (5600*16-150*3*8), which possibly gives us 51600 (unless we have to roll for it, which I would rather pass, because I would prefer to have less variance for this transaction)
2. Springfield M14 from High Tech with plain Basic Set quality adjustments should be around 9600 apiece (600*2*8; this _is_ cheap, and this _is_ the reason I am going for this as the first option)

With no grenade launcher we can request quite a lot of other gear. I will assemble my proposal of the complete list eventualy, but I do want to have people's preferences first. Do we want...
1. Armor? Sean will check what they have in corresponding price range.
2. Fancy rounds? Sean will check what they have, including Match-Grade Rifle Cartridges and up to APDSDU+P Rifle Cartridges.
3. Steering parts for our car?
4. Assorted trade goods to sell in Gunmetal in exchange for a granade launcher?
5. IR Targeting Laser for a Shoulder Arm? (this would be for Sean, _if_ he can see the dot, and only if we don't buy enough other stuff; the game says you need Night Vision to see the dot - Sean has some, but will check if it is the right kind before he is to by the expensive thingie)

Sean would suggets going for optics + bipod on his rifle and for Collimating Sight + Large Tactical Light on Richard's rifle. Anyway, now that Tariq is left without a good gun, it's his first pick on up to $20k worth of gear.




> The heated clothing costs $2200 (550x4), weighs 6 lbs., batteries are M/8 hrs. The medium batteries cost $20 (5x4) and weigh 2 lbs. each.


That is acceptable. I presume it's full-body, not just a vest. _(UPD: found it on HT74)_ Can we have that clothing in woodlands camouflage? The batteries look a bit cheap-ish though. Are they non-rechargeable? Sean would want something rechargeable and a set of chargers for solar / grid / car energy.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> With no grenade launcher we can request quite a lot of other gear. I will assemble my proposal of the complete list eventualy, but I do want to have people's preferences first. Do we want...
> 1. Armor? Sean will check what they have in corresponding price range.
> 2. Fancy rounds? Sean will check what they have, including Match-Grade Rifle Cartridges and up to APDSDU+P Rifle Cartridges.
> 3. Steering parts for our car?
> 4. Assorted trade goods to sell in Gunmetal in exchange for a granade launcher?
> 5. IR Targeting Laser for a Shoulder Arm? (this would be for Sean, _if_ he can see the dot, and only if we don't buy enough other stuff; the game says you need Night Vision to see the dot - Sean has some, but will check if it is the right kind before he is to by the expensive thingie)
> 
> Sean would suggets going for optics + bipod on his rifle and for Collimating Sight + Large Tactical Light on Richard's rifle. Anyway, now that Tariq is left without a good gun, it's his first pick on up to $20k worth of gear.


My vote is for car parts. Tariq's first choice in armour is not being in the line of fire, and carrying less and retaining mobility to dodge is preferable to be struck and hoping the armour will make a difference. The grenade launcher would be nice to have, but he can throw grenades up to 38 yards, and most of our encounters are shorter range than that - if we can get one in Gunmetal, that will be fine.

----------


## Volthawk

Armour-wise, using the Springfield instead of the cartridge rifle Richard's just into light encumbrance for his combat load, so I'm in two minds. I could either shave off some weight (by not using the shortsword and having either no melee or the baton/knife, for instance) to stay with current armour and no encumbrance in combat, or I could look for better armour and accept that I'll be in light encumbrance with my combat load in exchange for being that little bit tougher and being able to carry more stuff. Let's have a look, anyway - they might have something worth getting.

Car parts feel important if they have them, yeah.

Wouldn't turn down those weapon modifications, but ammo-wise it might be worth focusing on getting a good amount of normal rifle rounds over fancy ones - we're going up from single-shot rifles to semi-autos with 20-round mags, after all, and looking at the loot sheet we don't currently have enough bullets to fully load both rifles, and $100 for a full load of regular ammo isn't too bad. Obviously we'll still want to be conservative with ammo and avoid fights/end them quickly, but given what's already happened I'd feel better knowing we're prepared for a more drawn-out conflict given we know there are large enough raider bands for that to be a concern. 

Might also be worth trying to get a speedloader for Tariq to use with his SAA, to compensate for it having lower ammo capacity than the rifles.

----------


## u-b

M14 would weight about the same as Remington. Collimating sight is only half a pound (there are even lighter varieties, but more expensive). Tactical light is either 2 or 0.5 pounds, depending on TL, and we can go for higher TL one no problem, just hope it would be available. On the plus side, the arrangement will completely negate any darkness penalties and you won't really need a second weapon besides a reliable full-auto gun anyway. Another way to shave weight is to buy lighter armor. Early Concealable Vest is 2.5 pounds. At 8/2* it's marginally effective against shrapnel and pistols and, being concealable, will not suggest targeting other locations. We probably cannot afford _good_ armor at the moment. At least, not with buying car parts and stuff.

Absolutely buying normal bullets, and likely more than all other kinds, just did not say it because that is the default.

UPD: What are the radios at the radar base, the Waffle House and the former shelters? Are those Large TL8 radios as per HT38 or something else? Are they equipped with Long-Range Antenna option and/or are capable of (semi)automatic texting?

----------


## Volthawk

> M14 would weight about the same as Remington.


Yes, but you've got the Remington right now. I've currently got the Catridge Rifle, which is 6lb to the M14's 10.9lbs, and those 4.9lbs would put my combat load over.




> Collimating sight is only half a pound (there are even lighter varieties, but more expensive). Tactical light is either 2 or 0.5 pounds, depending on TL, and we can go for higher TL one no problem, just hope it would be available. On the plus side, the arrangement will completely negate any darkness penalties and you won't really need a second weapon besides a reliable full-auto gun anyway. Another way to shave weight is to buy lighter armor. Early Concealable Vest is 2.5 pounds. At 8/2* it's marginally effective against shrapnel and pistols and, being concealable, will not suggest targeting other locations. We probably cannot afford _good_ armor at the moment. At least, not with buying car parts and stuff..


After considering it, I think I'm fine to just be in light encumbrance. Sure, it has penalties but I think I prefer having the gear, and being able to carry a few more bits in combat without shaving off weight might be handy. With that in mind, I would like to see if they have any decent arm armour, since they're currently unarmoured - sure, high TL stuff is probably impractical, but some mail sleeves are just $70 and will give more DR than I had before.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> That is acceptable. I presume it's full-body, not just a vest. _(UPD: found it on HT74)_ Can we have that clothing in woodlands camouflage? The batteries look a bit cheap-ish though. Are they non-rechargeable? Sean would want something rechargeable and a set of chargers for solar / grid / car energy.


The heated clothing is full body, yes. The camouflage is not heated, you would have to wear it over the heated stuff. The batteries are not rechargeable. Rechargeable batteries would be more expensive. And a recharger would it's own cost as well.




> UPD: What are the radios at the radar base, the Waffle House and the former shelters? Are those Large TL8 radios as per HT38 or something else? Are they equipped with Long-Range Antenna option and/or are capable of (semi)automatic texting?


Yeah, it is the HT38 radio. Equipped with a long range antenna.

----------


## u-b

> Might also be worth trying to get a speedloader for Tariq to use with his SAA...


I've checked with my notes and it seems Tariq should already have three.




> Yeah, it is the HT38 radio. Equipped with a long range antenna.


Does a long range antenna do any good when communicating with smaller radios? By rules, it seems the only paramerer of the larger lario that matters for communication with a smaller radio is it's size, while the actual range, as dependent of TL and antenna, is irrelevant. The rules say it's possible to get more range by texting, so I'm thinking if we could use that without learning any radio ops, just SMS-like.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The base's radio is usually used to communicate with similiarly big radios, but it can send messages to smaller set-ups if it knows the right frequency.

Can the whole party finalise their shopping list and what they are selling as soon as possible, please? In particular, pay attention to the prices, make sure your goods are enough for what you want to buy.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> I've checked with my notes and it seems Tariq should already have


That's correct.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Oh, and the traders are selling empty gun magazines, too. Should have mentioned that earlier.

----------


## u-b

I'll try to finalize a list some time today. Yes, buying some of those magazines.

----------


## u-b

Please look at this initial proposal and offer corrections. Of note:
1. We buy enough parts to fully fix the car's steering.
2. We make no compromises buying the guns and their accessories.
3. We sell quite a lot of stuff, including the broken bike, the motorcycle helmet and any unplanted mines (assuming some Claymores and all OZM-3 are unplanted).
4. We keep the drugs (man-portable trade value), the MREs (car-portable trade value) and the old rifles (just because, but might as well sell them).
5. We'll have 60 rounds for each rifle (all FMJ, nothing fancy) completely loaded into magazines and thus ready for use.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Please look at this initial proposal and offer corrections. Of note:
> 1. We buy enough parts to fully fix the car's steering.
> 2. We make no compromises buying the guns and their accessories.
> 3. We sell quite a lot of stuff, including the broken bike, the motorcycle helmet and any unplanted mines (assuming some Claymores and all OZM-3 are unplanted).
> 4. We keep the drugs (man-portable trade value), the MREs (car-portable trade value) and the old rifles (just because, but might as well sell them).
> 5. We'll have 60 rounds for each rifle (all FMJ, nothing fancy) completely loaded into magazines and thus ready for use.


The traders don't have a Milkor MGL. Everything else looks fine.

By the way, excellent job on keeping all your inventory organized and catalogued.

----------


## Volthawk

> Please look at this initial proposal and offer corrections. Of note:
> 1. We buy enough parts to fully fix the car's steering.
> 2. We make no compromises buying the guns and their accessories.
> 3. We sell quite a lot of stuff, including the broken bike, the motorcycle helmet and any unplanted mines (assuming some Claymores and all OZM-3 are unplanted).
> 4. We keep the drugs (man-portable trade value), the MREs (car-portable trade value) and the old rifles (just because, but might as well sell them).
> 5. We'll have 60 rounds for each rifle (all FMJ, nothing fancy) completely loaded into magazines and thus ready for use.


Looks good to me, although I'm guessing that Steel Vest entry is supposed to be -1 (selling the spare one we have rather than buying another one)? 

Also, would it be possible to keep the legionnairy helmet? Since I'm getting heavier armour in general, having some sturdier head armour might be a good idea (and I have the encumbrance to spare now my combat load is light encumbrance). Won't stop a sniper's bullet, but I figure there's still enough things out there that a few more points of head DR will help against that it'll be useful.

----------


## u-b

I'm buying a Steel Vest for Sean now that he has a set of non-armor clothing. Can have ours instead if Richard goes for some other body armor instead (a chain shirt or what not; I'm not sure how you would otherwise wear the chain sleeves). Also will have Richard's Leather Helm if Richard goes for something heavier. Would you prefer the legionnairy helmet or the moto helmet? The later seems more high-tech, but will require selling other thingies, likely MREs.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Please look at this initial proposal and offer corrections. Of note:
> 1. We buy enough parts to fully fix the car's steering.
> 2. We make no compromises buying the guns and their accessories.
> 3. We sell quite a lot of stuff, including the broken bike, the motorcycle helmet and any unplanted mines (assuming some Claymores and all OZM-3 are unplanted).
> 4. We keep the drugs (man-portable trade value), the MREs (car-portable trade value) and the old rifles (just because, but might as well sell them).
> 5. We'll have 60 rounds for each rifle (all FMJ, nothing fancy) completely loaded into magazines and thus ready for use.


Looks okay to me. Did Richard ever agree to move his leather jacket to Tariq since he'll be using the steel vest?

----------


## Volthawk

> I'm buying a Steel Vest for Sean now that he has a set of non-armor clothing. Can have ours instead if Richard goes for some other body armor instead (a chain shirt or what not; I'm not sure how you would otherwise wear the chain sleeves). Also will have Richard's Leather Helm if Richard goes for something heavier. Would you prefer the legionnairy helmet or the moto helmet? The later seems more high-tech, but will require selling other thingies, likely MREs.


Hm, hadn't considered that I might need to change torso armour to fit. Alright, yeah, you take the steel vest we already have and lets buy a chain shirt for Richard instead (leaves us with $150 saved versus getting another steel vest, too).

Helmet-wise, let's stick with the legionary. Motorcycle is pretty good, but legion will suffice and lets us get a decent amount good stuff for what the motor helmet is worth. And yeah, that means his old helmet is up for grabs.




> Looks okay to me. Did Richard ever agree to move his leather jacket to Tariq since he'll be using the steel vest?


Yeah, any armour Richard is changing out of is up for grabs.

Are we all good for miscellaneous goods? Looking at the group gear list, we have a backpack in there, so Richard's only real issue in that regard (having to carry a sack rather than having a proper pack) is sorted, but I felt like it was worth mentioning in case Sean wanted some more survival toys or whatnot.

Also, looking at that list, we have a reloading press and Richard has Armoury (Small Arms). Might be worth buying some cartridge components here and remembering to collect spent casings later so we can recycle some used ammo in the field.

----------


## u-b

Some things could be worth improving and replacing, like that bulky tent and the skis etc. But that is not a priority now that we have the car and we won't need either in the Gutter. As you can see, Sean is replacing his backpack and acquiring a flashlight. He does not need much else. I'm leaving the radio out for now, because the only cheap long-range option is a one-way pager. I think we can always buy the components for reloading after we have accumulated some quantity of empty cases, which we should start counting if we are into it.

I think the shopping list should be final.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yup, the exchange goes through.

The traders can't identify everything - those drugs are rare and weird, so get an actual doctor in Red Brick or somewhere to take a look at them.

----------


## u-b

> the crystal meth is (illegally in some places) worth $500 to addicts or dealers.


We have four somethings of it. Is this price total or apiece? Also, can they comment on the legality of owning, carrying and/or selling this thing specifically in Red Brick and Gunmetal?

As for the rifles, Sean intends to spend some points in relation to them:
4 points on Guns (Rifle)
1 point on Signature Gear (This M14 Rifle)
1 point on Weapon Bond (This M14 Rifle)
1 point on Observation

Any specific requirements in terms of time, bullets spent or what not?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> We have four somethings of it. Is this price total or apiece? Also, can they comment on the legality of owning, carrying and/or selling this thing specifically in Red Brick and Gunmetal?
> 
> As for the rifles, Sean intends to spend some points in relation to them:
> 4 points on Guns (Rifle)
> 1 point on Signature Gear (This M14 Rifle)
> 1 point on Weapon Bond (This M14 Rifle)
> 1 point on Observation
> 
> Any specific requirements in terms of time, bullets spent or what not?


$500 for the lot of them.
Red Brick allows selling and holding those drugs, but not Gunmetal. They are contraband in Gunmetal.

Just spend the Character Points if you got them.

----------


## u-b

I've edited the transaction into the doc and rearranged some gear. The assumption is that Richard would succeed fixing the scope, but I'll wait until he does before finalizing. After spending the points as declared above, Sean has 3 spare points left out of total of 161. I'll PM the updated sheet after Richard is done with the scope.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Anything else before we go to the next day?

----------


## Volthawk

> Anything else before we go to the next day?


Richard's going to use the latter half of the day to repair the scope, using the broken optics we just bought. If they qualify for the x4 value for being the same thing, they cover the cost perfectly - if you'd rule they're just very closely related for x2, then we'd need to buy another $450 of parts, but in any case now we have a source of parts Richard can get that fixed.

On CP, I had 3 left (including the recent one we got), so I've put two into Guns (Rifle) to bring it up to DX+2, and put the other point into Brawling since past me apparently didn't realise that one point of Brawling is useless actually, that can wait - getting Weapon Bond like what u-b is doing will be much more useful.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Richard's going to use the latter half of the day to repair the scope, using the broken optics we just bought. If they qualify for the x4 value for being the same thing, they cover the cost perfectly - if you'd rule they're just very closely related for x2, then we'd need to buy another $450 of parts, but in any case now we have a source of parts Richard can get that fixed.


Yeah, the parts are worth the x4 value for being the same thing. You've already rolled and succeeded, so you fixed the scope. Post it in the IC thread for prosperity, please.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

What are you doing on Day 30?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Richard and Tariq, are you still resting for the day?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Richard and Tariq, are you still resting for the day?


Tariq is all healed up, but has nothing particularly pressing he needs to do - although he hasn't yet trapped the Gutter, so he'll take 3 Claymore mines and spend the morning setting them up, taking care to conceal them as much as possible.

----------


## Volthawk

Yeah, Richard's going back to resting up and restoring his last handful of HP.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Yeah, Richard's going back to resting up and restoring his last handful of HP.


Alright, roll your HT in the Dice Rolls thread.

----------


## u-b

> Tariq is all healed up, but has nothing particularly pressing he needs to do - although he hasn't yet trapped the Gutter, so he'll take 3 Claymore mines and spend the morning setting them up, taking care to conceal them as much as possible.


Not the Gutter. The Gutter entrance is safe enough with the blast door and we might want to use that door in apropriate circumstances. It's better to trap the basement access that was formerly under the water.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Not the Gutter. The Gutter entrance is safe enough with the blast door and we might want to use that door in apropriate circumstances. It's better to trap the basement access that was formerly under the water.


Yeah. No need to roll again, I'll just rule Tariq moves the mines to where Sean wants them. Same margin of success.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

What are Richard and Tariq doing on Day 31?

----------


## Volthawk

Richard's still resting and healing. Up to 11/12 at the start of day 31, will recover that last HP if nothing interferes with healing.

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, Richard's fully healed so he's free to act on day 32. Not sure what needs doing now, though - he's done with the weaponry and we seem to be done with the looting. I suppose he could patrol around the base a little, keep an eye out for any trouble.

Driving-wise, isn't Tariq handling that?

----------


## u-b

I am not sure Tariq had points to spend on it after upping the health. As for the things that need doing, I can name two:
1. Making the jerky off of our part of the meat (one day should be enough)
2. Installing the bought steering parts into the car (not sure how long it will take; maybe is better done by two)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

You roll Mechanic (Automobile) to repair the car and fix the steering flaws - I believe that the Upgrading or Repair rules in AtE2 cover it.

Incidentally, is every PC now fully healed? I lost track. I know Richard and Tariq are fine...

----------


## u-b

> Incidentally, is every PC now fully healed? I lost track. I know Richard and Tariq are fine...


Sean lost time with searching, hunding and butchering, so is still 3 hp away from full.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The large falcons are SM -4 and are 12 yards away from the base.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The Falcons are *NOT* working together, they just all smelled the tasty meat and are preparing to mob it.
The crows are still alive, the meat is easier prey.
The beak and claws of a large falcon usually inflict an average of 3 or 4 points of basic damage.
Shooting will interrupt rest.

The falcons are taking to air now, their Air Move of 12 adds to the range penalty, if I remember the rules correctly.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Richard, are you going to take another shot?

----------


## Volthawk

> Richard, are you going to take another shot?


Ah yeah, sorry. Didn't have much internet access yesterday.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

No prob.

Tariq?

----------


## u-b

Tariq seems to be AFK since 19th, so how about we just say he starts to work on the car?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Tariq seems to be AFK since 19th, so how about we just say he starts to work on the car?


Alright, I'll roll his Mechanic skill.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Alright, I'll roll his Mechanic skill.


Sorry, back now, but fixing the car is fine.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

What is Richard doing this day?

----------


## Volthawk

> What is Richard doing this day?


Hm. He can't effectively help Tariq with repairs (I think he can default a relevant skill, but the skill level would mean his complimentary rolls would hurt more than help on average), he's done with healing, and he's done with repairing guns, so I guess he'll just keep watch and patrol around the base. Keep an eye out for any sign of a third wave or other trouble coming.

----------


## u-b

Can probably count it as 100 hours of practicing some relevant skill(s), like e.g. observation, which would be 50 hours worth of learning or 0.25 char points.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

What's the opinion on fast-forwarding days until the car is fixed? I reckon you guys have enough food. And I am not sure any random encounters would hit the base...

----------


## u-b

> What's the opinion on fast-forwarding days until the car is fixed? I reckon you guys have enough food. And I am not sure any random encounters would hit the base...


I'm all in for skipping until either of the following occurs:
1. Tariq is done repairing the car
2. We have a (random) encounter
3. We have new material information (incoming on the radio or otherwise)
4. Sean is at full health - this is optional because we don't _have_ to hunt for more jerky for sale, but it might be something Sean would do; can easily drop it depending on collective preference

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I'm all in for skipping until either of the following occurs:
> 1. Tariq is done repairing the car
> 2. We have a (random) encounter
> 3. We have new material information (incoming on the radio or otherwise)
> 4. Sean is at full health - this is optional because we don't _have_ to hunt for more jerky for sale, but it might be something Sean would do; can easily drop it depending on collective preference


Okay. I see you've already rolled HT for ten days in the Dice Rolls thread, that is good. You should be at full HP before the week is out.
I'll fast-forward until the car is fixed.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> I'll fast-forward until the car is fixed.


Sounds good.

----------


## u-b

> (OOC: Mark off another 3 meals for everyone.)
> (OOC: consumed 3 meals per PC for 8 days. So 24 rations times 3, I think.)


Nope. Because of thermal regulation failure Sean eats just one per day. If we include Simone, that would be 10 * 9 days = 90. If we switch Simone to Waffle House supplies, that would be 7 * 9 = 63.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Nope. Because of thermal regulation failure Sean eats just one per day. If we include Simone, that would be 10 * 9 days = 90. If we switch Simone to Waffle House supplies, that would be 7 * 9 = 63.


Sorry, my mistake. Call it 63 meals eaten, then.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq drives by default at skill 8. I'm willing to put a point in Driving when next I earn one, but increasing my HT by one and a few skill increases ate up all of my earned points.

----------


## u-b

> Tariq drives by default at skill 8.


That is basically a crash for anything over 12 and a minor mishap more often than not. It would depend on how often we have to roll, but even rolled daily it's not ideal. Sean has 3 points left and is willing to spend them as follows:
- 2 points to get the skill at 11 (we'll have to assume Sean had some experience with driving simulation, gaming or otherwise)
- 1 point to have the car as signature gear (making Sean into some kind of Nomad, but that's fine)

The question, then, is if the GM will allow it and how much time it would take to get up to speed (pun intended).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> The question, then, is if the GM will allow it and how much time it would take to get up to speed (pun intended).


If you have the Character Points, you can spend them however you like.

----------


## u-b

I'm spending the points then. Assuming we choose to go, Sean will spend one hour familiarizing himself with the car (maybe more, if people need more time to prepare), then we depart.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I'm spending the points then. Assuming we choose to go, Sean will spend one hour familiarizing himself with the car (maybe more, if people need more time to prepare), then we depart.


Good, post in the IC thread where you're driving. You remember what I posted about the car's fuel mileage and travel speed (much) earlier?
And I think we can rule your character is familiar with the car, that Sean made sure to get comfortable with the sedan while it was being upgraded.

----------


## u-b

> Also, be sure to note what you are leaving behind at the base, and what you are taking with you.


Left some rations at the base to have more spare capacity. The rations are adequate trade value, but we aren't going to trade, so carrying capacity might be more important. Should not need any other changes except maybe Tariq making (or taking) some claimors for this trip.

----------


## u-b

Now here's the interesting part. Six cars worth of attackers (well, five cars worth now), even with _some_ automatic rifles is still hell of a lot. We were discussing taking some mines with us, but the game moved on. So the questions now:
1. Can Tariq make a batch on the spot (considering equipment and materials availabe)?
2. Failing that, can he be considered having made a batch before departure?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq could use his Gizmo advantage to make use of a retroactive invention:

"4. A retroactive invention. Instead of pulling a usable item out of his pocket, the gadgeteer declares that he has already
built a certain device and had it in his pocket all along. Use the normal Inventing (pp. 40-41) rules, with no modifier for time (because he took the normal time to build it off camera).

The gadgeteer still has to expend the necessary parts, make all of the rolls, and so on. If his final roll succeeds, the device he pulls out of his pocket works! If not, it falls apart horribly and embarrassingly. Either way, this uses up a Gizmo."

I'm hoping this means he can use parts still back at the radio station, because I'm unsure we have enough with us to do so.

What sort of mines did you have in 'mined'? I would lean towards OZM-3 (5d cr ex plus 4d frag) or Claymores (6dx3 exp, + directional 2d(0.5) pi at RoF 1x700); the former requires $48 worth of parts, the latter $40 worth of parts.

The car should count as an improvised workspace (no penalties to skill), same (for me) as using the workshop back at the base. The value and TL means that I'll end up rolling at +2 to skill, so should likely be able to produce several copies.

----------


## u-b

I think we should make Claymores, considering the following plan. If you come up with some other plan, another setup could be considered.

So, we ride there, take our car off the road some distance from the mountain and camouflage it. We trap the road some distance towards the mountain, one or two mines. Here, either OZM-3 or Claymores will do. Then we choose a position and plant some mines facing the mountain. I plan Sean to operate during the coming darkness _and_ want him to be able to safely retreat to this position where Tariq and Richard are to be waiting in ambush. This means manual trigger for the mines. This means Tariq and Richard making perception checks. This means mines are to be placed fairly close to their position. This means Claymores. The manual triggering could be achieved using det cord, which we have in the car.

UPD: Hm. Reading B414, it seems OZM-3 would be dangerous out to 20 yards (fragmentation) while Claymore would be dangerous out to 36 yards (explosion), _but_ the explosive damage beyond 20 yards yould be negligible, placing them roughly in the same ballpark and making it up to you which ones you'd prefer to have in front of your position.

UPD2: Reading HT189, it's probably still Claymores, if only because their fragmentation range is that large, allowing you to catch the riflemen in the back along with the approaching melee types.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> I think we should make Claymores, considering the following plan. If you come up with some other plan, another setup could be considered.
> 
> So, we ride there, take our car off the road some distance from the mountain and camouflage it. We trap the road some distance towards the mountain, one or two mines. Here, either OZM-3 or Claymores will do. Then we choose a position and plant some mines facing the mountain. I plan Sean to operate during the coming darkness _and_ want him to be able to safely retreat to this position where Tariq and Richard are to be waiting in ambush. This means manual trigger for the mines. This means Tariq and Richard making perception checks. This means mines are to be placed fairly close to their position. This means Claymores. The manual triggering could be achieved using det cord, which we have in the car.
> 
> UPD: Hm. Reading B414, it seems OZM-3 would be dangerous out to 20 yards (fragmentation) while Claymore would be dangerous out to 36 yards (explosion), _but_ the explosive damage beyond 20 yards yould be negligible, placing them roughly in the same ballpark and making it up to you which ones you'd prefer to have in front of your position.
> 
> UPD2: Reading HT189, it's probably still Claymores, if only because their fragmentation range is that large, allowing you to catch the riflemen in the back along with the approaching melee types.


Sounds good. I'll just wait until Shoot Da Moon rules whether I can use equipment from base for this purpose or if we have to use gear on hand, if needed I could salvage a grenade, then I'll make some rolls.

----------


## Volthawk

Yeah, explosive damage falloff is sharp enough that if we want to have a decent chance of hurting people from pretty far away, we'll need to rely more on fragmentation - the explosive blast will be good if we can time it right, because these guys don't seem to be amazingly armoured and large-area injury is pretty nice if they're not 100% armoured, but if the plan relies on getting that distance we need better fragmentation.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

I'm willing to say you just grabbed some of the already created claymore before you set out. No need for Gizmos or making new ones.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> I'm willing to say you just grabbed some of the already created claymore before you set out. No need for Gizmos or making new ones.


In that case, I guess we can get going, stash the car and set up some mines, and see how the raiders like them!

----------


## u-b

> OOC: I'd say you guys are closest to the Whiffletree Condos. Most of the fires are set in or around the Condos. No visible antennas. I lost track of how many miles per hour your car does, but you travelled about 70-80 miles from the camp grounds? Maybe a hour on the road? It is about early afternoon? Darkness penalties can be worse than overcast (-1), but the night is pitch black and 4-6 hours away?


The car has a practical speed of 11 miles per hour after accounting for deep snow. Which means we drove for about 13 hours today, including 70 + 70 miles and 10 + 10 minutes the wrong way. This not includes time spent doing anything else, which should be at least 30 minutes today, probably more. The time between sunrise and sunset in february should be around 11 hours, but we are far enough from equator so there are noticeable periods of some illumination even with sun below the horizon, both in the morning and the evening.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

@u-b: That's neat that you were able to find this location on Google Maps!

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> What sort of mines did you have in 'mined'? I would lean towards OZM-3 (5d cr ex plus 4d frag) or Claymores (6dx3 exp, + directional 2d(0.5) pi at RoF 1x700); the former requires $48 worth of parts, the latter $40 worth of parts.
> 
> The car should count as an improvised workspace (no penalties to skill), same (for me) as using the workshop back at the base. The value and TL means that I'll end up rolling at +2 to skill, so should likely be able to produce several copies.


*A little late and certainly redundant, but...*
Did you take into account the TL multiplier to cost here?
Like, high TL stuff is worth more, and are harder to make/repair/upgrade as a result.
The parts cost is a little low, I think...

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> *A little late and certainly redundant, but...*
> Did you take into account the TL multiplier to cost here?
> Like, high TL stuff is worth more, and are harder to make/repair/upgrade as a result.
> The parts cost is a little low, I think...


Yes, remember that Tariq has Quick Gadgeteer for explosives, so he only needs 10% of the regular part cost. The mines are $60 and $50 base, x8 for TL 7, X0.1 for Quick Gadgeteer.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

I see, very good. Back to the present...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

You might want to clean the interior before you take any joy rides.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

I don't think Tariq has any further questions he wants to ask of the group.

Regarding the passengers off-loaded, how far are they from him, and is he in a position to toss a grenade at them?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

40 yards, for a -8 Range penalty.

----------


## u-b

No objections to frag grenade provided the car would not be in the affected area even on a miss.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Waiting on you, Richard. This could get ugly...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean, I'm invoking your Unluckiness Disadvantage. You miss, your Disadvantage will take an in-game week.

----------


## u-b

Got it. Could have been worse. To speed up the following action, what are the bad guys' postures (e.g. crouching or such)? B548 lists an extra -2 penalty to hit some locations of targets that are in some postures. This includes targeting torso, but nothing is said about rolling the hit location randomly. B400 says that in this case you "attack with no modifier for hit location", whatever that means, and then roll against a hit location table (like the one at B552 for humanoid target).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Got it. Could have been worse. To speed up the following action, what are the bad guys' postures (e.g. crouching or such)? B548 lists an extra -2 penalty to hit some locations of targets that are in some postures. This includes targeting torso, but nothing is said about rolling the hit location randomly. B400 says that in this case you "attack with no modifier for hit location", whatever that means, and then roll against a hit location table (like the one at B552 for humanoid target).


The enemies are all standing.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Richard and Tariq, could you post IC before we move on? Thanks.

----------


## u-b

> Need any more stats?


Not at the moment. I gather it's something under 20 pounds total, so we'll just take it all.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Can you guys post what your actions will be? Something wrong?

----------


## u-b

> Can you guys post what your actions will be? Something wrong?





> There should have been for guards killed, or at least targeted (three on the ground level and one on the balcony).


I thought you might comment on my remark about the fourth guy. I'll post in the evening.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

I'm willing to call the fourth guy dead or KO'd if you are.

----------


## u-b

> I'm willing to call the fourth guy dead or KO'd if you are.


That's fine. As for Tariq's and Richard's relocation, I think the first stage should take them from about here to about here, which would be about 200 yards (the skiing slopes are probably all woods now, so they will not be walking in the open).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Half of the new attackers are out of the fight.

Neither Sean nor Richard spot any new targets - the raiders are dug in, inside the Lodge.

----------


## u-b

Shouldn't the first one be hit with _two_ bullets? That's 9 on a skill of 13 with rcl 3, if I get it all right.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Shouldn't the first one be hit with _two_ bullets? That's 9 on a skill of 13 with rcl 3, if I get it all right.


Yes, but the foe barely made his Dodge roll.

----------


## u-b

> (OOC: Sean's Feverish Defenses prevented the hit. Lucky!)


Not quite. Sean's move is 7, but dodge is just 9. So on a total of 11 he's hit in the breastplate. He has DR6 on front torso (breastplate + innate), so that's either 0 or 1 point of injury, depending on how you are counting.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Not quite. Sean's move is 7, but dodge is just 9. So on a total of 11 he's hit in the breastplate. He has DR6 on front torso (breastplate + innate), so that's either 0 or 1 point of injury, depending on how you are counting.


Yeah, you take 0 injury, sorry.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Where is Tariq in relation to Sean? I'm trying to figure out whether he's better off to keep advancing, or to turn back to help Sean.

----------


## Volthawk

Yeah, Richard can start shooting (unless his movement has put obstacles between him and Sean? Don't think so, but worth confirming), but knowing distance would be nice for knowing the range penalty and such.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Where is Tariq in relation to Sean? I'm trying to figure out whether he's better off to keep advancing, or to turn back to help Sean.


Well, if we wanna default to the simplified ranges...how about a medium range, for -7? (21-100 yards)




> Yeah, Richard can start shooting (unless his movement has put obstacles between him and Sean? Don't think so, but worth confirming), but knowing distance would be nice for knowing the range penalty and such.


I'd say Richard is at long range from Sean's fight (101-500 yards) for -11...but closer, so let's say *the range penalty is -9* instead?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Richard, you're up to the plate, in case that was not clear.

Or did RL get in the way of posting?

----------


## u-b

1. How's the burning going? Can Sean estimate how much time we have before the building is to be vacated?
2. Any molotov coctails still lying in the open (from the shot guys, I suspect)?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq's attack roll with the grenade wasn't great, so if that ends up missing I'd like to use Luck to re-roll. He did get a critical hit with the fragmentation, but the it's just normal damage, but there is the possibility of multiple hits. Since the fragments reach only reach out 10 yards, range penalty will be at most -4, giving skill 11, so success by 7 would mean 3 fragments hit each eligible target with no defense because of the critical.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> 1. How's the burning going? Can Sean estimate how much time we have before the building is to be vacated?
> 2. Any molotov coctails still lying in the open (from the shot guys, I suspect)?


1) The fire is still going, but it is not spreading. The building may stay standing until the fire goes out, at this rate. A lack of accelerants is to blame.

2) You do not see any. But you also have not searched the recent dead yet...

----------


## Volthawk

How far away is Richard from the men, and the men from each other?

----------


## u-b

> How far away is Richard from the men, and the men from each other?


The first distance should be up to you. At least that's how I read the following:



> ...All three of you get into your preferred positions around the Bear Lodge without further interruptions...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> How far away is Richard from the men, and the men from each other?


100 to 150 yards?
The men inside the Lodge are within 5 or so yards from each other.

----------


## Volthawk

> 100 to 150 yards?
> The men inside the Lodge are within 5 or so yards from each other.


Oh, thought I was closer than that.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Oh, thought I was closer than that.


How much closer?

----------


## Volthawk

> How much closer?


Just figured I was closer to being able to get inside than that distance. No problem, since the other side of things is taking a little longer and I've got some more picking people off to do, just slightly misunderstood the situation.

Thought I posted this earlier when I did the IC post, turns out I must have just closed the window without hitting post or something. I'm smart sometimes.

----------


## Volthawk

For reference, the critical miss effect I rolled:

"15  You strain your shoulder! Your weapon arm is crippled. You do not have to drop your weapon, but you cannot use it, either to attack or defend, for 30 minutes"

With that in mind, Richard is going to be using his Government with his other hand (taking the -4 penalty, since I didn't grab ambidexterity or off-hand weapon training) for the rest of the battle.

----------


## u-b

> For reference, the critical miss effect...


That wasn't a critical miss. We've paid for _Fine_ rifles, which are _Reliable_. That means, TL's basic Malf of 17 get bumped one point. Under Basic Set rules that would mean the rifle malfunctions on a roll of 18, which was not what you rolled and we don't use Basis Set rule anyway. Under High Tech 17+1 means not 18, but 17-and-roll-again-to-confirm. So your roll of 15 was interpreted as a roll to confirm, which it doesn's (it would confirm on 17+). So this just results in a regular failure.

As an aside, I'd say the High Tech rule is somewhat weird compared to Basic Set's one, but it does result in like 10 times less malfunctions, which would be a good thing for us.




> We are using Malf rules, but that was a regular critical miss. Use the High-Tech set.


So, what the DM says. You might want to rewrite your action. _Oh, I've misread. You rolled a critical miss, not a malfunction... If you stick to that roll for that purpose, you probably should roll another 3d6 to make sure it's not a malfunction (it probably isn't)._

_UPD: Reading the critical miss table, I say I'm impressed! You've managed to roll like the worst result possible, save for repeated offences!_

----------


## Volthawk

Ah, right. Thought what the GM was saying meant that I was safe from malfunction and to just roll a critical miss.

So the process done properly would be:
 - 17/18 is rolled
 - Malfunction takes priority over critical misses (B382), so since we have 17+1 weapons, roll again to confirm
 - If that's 17/18, roll on the malfunction table 
 - If it's anything else, roll on the critical miss table

Have I got that right? In that case, GM, should I treat my 15 as still being the final table roll and roll again to see if it's a malfunction or critical miss, or treat it as the confirmation roll and roll again to get an effect?

And yeah, not the best outcome there, at least I invested in pistol skills I suppose.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So the process done properly would be:
>  - 17/18 is rolled
>  - Malfunction takes priority over critical misses (B382), so since we have 17+1 weapons, roll again to confirm
>  - If that's 17/18, roll on the malfunction table 
>  - If it's anything else, roll on the critical miss table
> 
> Have I got that right? In that case, GM, should I treat my 15 as still being the final table roll and roll again to see if it's a malfunction or critical miss, or treat it as the confirmation roll and roll again to get an effect?


Well, your rifle is Fine quality and therefore does not Malfunction, IIRC.
Treat the 15 as being the critical miss effect.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Attack a specific hex (+4), having Aimed (+1) modifying base skill 13 gives 18-range. (3d6)[*8*]

Damage (4d6)[*19*] cr ex, fragmentation (2d6)[*4*] cut, fragmentation attack vs skill 15-range, rcl 3 (3d6)[*10*] out to 10 yards.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Oops, sorry, I put the above roll in the OOC thread instead of the dice roll thread by accident.

And Tariq did NOT pass his self-control, and still has 3 grenades left, so I guess he will tempt fate and throw another one. Shall I do that now, or wait for Sean's and Richard's actions?

----------


## u-b

Sean won't interfere, so go ahead and throw that grenade. As for the cars...




> ...and two cars are parked in the lot...


Not sure if they are positioned in a way Richard could use them for cover.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

So, Tariq critically failed his throwing roll and it becomes pertinent to find out whether he actually used his Luck here:https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=537

If not, he very much would like to use it now.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

You didn't use Luck then, you can use it now.

----------


## u-b

> I believe it's Richard's turn and then Tariq?


I believe Tariq now has basic speed 6.00 too. In theory tie-breaking should be done by DX (12 everyone or does Richard have 13?) and then by dice and the order should stay the same throughout the fight, but I often see these subtleties disregarded in PbPs in preference of "group goes, any order".

----------


## Volthawk

> I believe Tariq now has basic speed 6.00 too. In theory tie-breaking should be done by DX (12 everyone or does Richard have 13?) and then by dice and the order should stay the same throughout the fight, but I often see these subtleties disregarded in PbPs in preference of "group goes, any order".


Richard has DX 13, yeah.

How many seconds of aiming (after Richard's movement closer) did I get in the end?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Richard has DX 13, yeah.
> 
> How many seconds of aiming (after Richard's movement closer) did I get in the end?


If you were Aiming as Sean drops down to the balcony...2 seconds of Aim?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean, you can claim that extra effort bonus on both of your Active Defense rolls - but the first attack missed, so maybe you only spend 1 FP and avoid the shot with a drop?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Tariq, what are you doing this turn?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Where is Tariq now in relation to the building (I think it's slightly under 20 yards away) and what he can see of the occupants?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Tariq, you're within ~15 yards of the Lodge. You can see some bad guys on the ground floor. You count 6, there may be 2 more.

Richard, I believe it is your turn to act.

----------


## u-b

> 1) The dead raiders are too far from you, closer to the raider boss than you.
> 2) The dead bodies would require a grappling hook to drag them closer without you moving. Unlikely.
> 3) Moving to the right (Sean's left?) would get Sean out of sight of the doorway, and out of danger for a bit...
> 4) Climbing down could take too long, perhaps a minute, -2 penalty, about 3-5 yards fall on a failure.


For 1 and 2 I meant the guard we've killed in the beginning right in this(?) doorway.
For 3 Sean assumes the doorway is being watched for opportunity fire, but not so sure about the windows, so he might use those to fight back if appropriate.

_UPD: Would jumping carefully from the balcony amount to a 5-yard fall, maybe modified as appropriate?_
_UPD2: We probably have waited for some time here. Would it be correct to say that it was at least 10 minutes and thus the fatigue point lost here has been recovered? I have not accounted for that yet, but this possibility might turn out to be relevant._

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> For 1 and 2 I meant the guard we've killed in the beginning right in this(?) doorway.
> For 3 Sean assumes the doorway is being watched for opportunity fire, but not so sure about the windows, so he might use those to fight back if appropriate.
> 
> _UPD: Would jumping carefully from the balcony amount to a 5-yard fall, maybe modified as appropriate?_
> _UPD2: We probably have waited for some time here. Would it be correct to say that it was at least 10 minutes and thus the fatigue point lost here has been recovered? I have not accounted for that yet, but this possibility might turn out to be relevant._


Ah, well, maybe one guard can be searched...Just not very throughly. His gun might be grabbed (it is a cheap 10G double shotgun, fully loaded).

Controlling your fall from the balcony would help, but that also requires more time.

No, your spent FP has not had a chance to recover. You need more rest than that, and the current combat has been going on for 3-5 seconds.

----------


## u-b

> No, your spent FP has not had a chance to recover. You need more rest than that, and the current combat has been going on for 3-5 seconds.


I meant the time before the current combats - when we have planted the mines, lay down in the woods to the north-east of the bear lodge's parking lot, spent some time observing the guard schedules and waited for it to get darker.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I meant the time before the current combats - when we have planted the mines, lay down in the woods to the north-east of the bear lodge's parking lot, spent some time observing the guard schedules and waited for it to get darker.


Okay, but keep an eye from now on.

----------


## u-b

> If Sean is half-exposed now, which I presume from the raider's arrack, this might be enough to make this attack without further movement. In this case Sean attacks and then moves out of line of fire (step or extra effort as appropriate). If Sean has to step to attack, he'll do just that.


I did not put it IC because I don't know which of these applies, but I'd still like to know which of the following is true (in order of preference):
1. Sean attacks then steps out of sight of the raider boss.
2. Sean attacks then walks out of sight of the raider boss (expending one FP and possibly putting some distance between him and the raider boss, depending on the size of the balcony).
3. Sean is unable to attack from his original position, so he steps before the attack and is now there in the open.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I did not put it IC because I don't know which of these applies, but I'd still like to know which of the following is true (in order of preference):
> 1. Sean attacks then steps out of sight of the raider boss.
> 2. Sean attacks then walks out of sight of the raider boss (expending one FP and possibly putting some distance between him and the raider boss, depending on the size of the balcony).
> 3. Sean is unable to attack from his original position, so he steps before the attack and is now there in the open.


Well, you did not declare a pop-up attack, so number 2, I believe?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Richard, can you declare your action this turn?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

*All Player Characters receive 5 Character Points for defeating the ski resort raiders, saving the camp ground settlers, and finding the papers.*

----------


## u-b

> *All Player Characters receive 5 Character Points...*


Good enough for one day even though we really should have played it safer at the ski resort (specifically, bear lodge). Would you slap some reputation on top of that? Like one or two levels of competent rescue ranging, recognizable sometimes by the communities we have helped? Would be 5..10 points nominal down to 1..2 after the modifiers.

_UPD: As for the points we actually have, spending 4 right away on more Guns (Rifle) as Sean has really used his rifle a lot. One point will be left hanging. I advise Richard and Tariq to leave some points to learn Driving because the cars might be a major part of total loot._

----------


## Volthawk

Equipment-wise, Richard's ammo count should be up to date now.

Nothing particularly notable jumps out for Richard's spending - more Guns always makes sense (particularly since buying from defaults means that'll get both pistols and rifles up), and I can always boost up my side skills, but nothing's urgent - so sure, I can spare points for driving and anything else we need.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Would you slap some reputation on top of that? Like one or two levels of competent rescue ranging, recognizable sometimes by the communities we have helped? Would be 5..10 points nominal down to 1..2 after the modifiers.


Well, maybe once you finish up at the lodge, and reporting in.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

I was planning on having Tariq take Driving. Hopefully we can procure him a grenade launcher, so I'll also save a point to put into that, and I should perhaps pick up a Survival specialty (what sort of terrain do we mostly work in?). Not sure where to put the other points, for the moment.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The terrain around the region is mostly Mountain or Woodlands. I don't think it counts as Artic.

----------


## u-b

> Ah, well, maybe one guard can be searched...Just not very throughly. His gun might be grabbed (it is a cheap 10G double shotgun, fully loaded).





> A lot of the first floor dead people were blasted by Tariq's grenades, or by Molotov cocktails. This ruined a lot of loot, but not all of it. Various melee weapons are unharmed, including a large knife, 2 spears, 3 clubs, 10 crossbow bolts and 2 crossbows. A careful search finds a pair of wire cutters, 6 rations, 4 bottles of opioid pills (21 pills in all), 8 bottles of water, 4 hand flares, 6 small batteries, and a 60 yard roll of duct tape. The dead bear lodge raiders also suffered from explosions...but the 4 upper floor guards all had their cheap Rolling Block rifles each, two still with bullets ready loaded, 4 loaded cheap revolvers, 4 sets of leather armour, and 8 rifle bullets.


Okay, that accounts for most of the things. What I feel missing:
1. The guns (SMGs?) from the guards that were outside of the lodge and were killed in first rounds by Richard, crossbow bolts and the like.
2. The radio (size, type and such). Does it seem installed some time ago or does it seem the boss brought it with him?
3. Any car radios? That "CODE BLACK" went somewhere so presumably some groups were to be able to hear it.

Also, but unrelated, do the unfortunate attackers look like clones, mutants or such?




> Hopefully we can procure him a grenade launcher, so I'll also save a point to put into that, and I should perhaps pick up a Survival specialty (what sort of terrain do we mostly work in?). Not sure where to put the other points, for the moment.


Sean has Woodlands at 15 and a defaulted everything else at 12, but having a second person able to do things might be still practical. You could put more than one points in grenade launcher if you have no better use for them (after we get the launcher and ammo, of course, we'll see when we do).

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Sean has Woodlands at 15 and a defaulted everything else at 12, but having a second person able to do things might be still practical. You could put more than one points in grenade launcher if you have no better use for them (after we get the launcher and ammo, of course, we'll see when we do).


I definitely would put more than one point in, just not sure whether the GM will accept going directly from "no proficiency" to "DX+2" level, so one point is the minimum initial buy-in.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I definitely would put more than one point in, just not sure whether the GM will accept going directly from "no proficiency" to "DX+2" level, so one point is the minimum initial buy-in.


Sure. Go ahead, and invest more than one point at a time.




> Okay, that accounts for most of the things. What I feel missing:
> 1. The guns (SMGs?) from the guards that were outside of the lodge and were killed in first rounds by Richard, crossbow bolts and the like.
> 2. The radio (size, type and such). Does it seem installed some time ago or does it seem the boss brought it with him?
> 3. Any car radios? That "CODE BLACK" went somewhere so presumably some groups were to be able to hear it.
> 
> Also, but unrelated, do the unfortunate attackers look like clones, mutants or such?


1) The SMGs were taken from the fallen by other raiders, who tried to use them fighting on the lower floors. They got blown up. The SMGs are very damaged by the blast.
2) The radio is new enough, you think.
3) No car radios. Maybe someone was carrying backpack set-up, like in Vietnam.

Yes, the lower floor dead includes some mutated people. In fact, all the non-raiders are mutants.

----------


## u-b

> 1) The SMGs were taken from the fallen by other raiders, who tried to use them fighting on the lower floors. They got blown up. The SMGs are very damaged by the blast.


A broken TL7 SMG that's not completely destroyed is worth 2400 apiece. Less if it's a TL6 SMG, but still, we'll be taking everything that is at least good for parts.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> A broken TL7 SMG that's not completely destroyed is worth 2400 apiece. Less if it's a TL6 SMG, but still, we'll be taking everything that is at least good for parts.


Well, you can salvage 2 broken 9mm SMGs from the wreckage, but they are practically a stiff breeze from falling apart. Don't bother firing them until you manage some major repairs. No bullets loaded, either.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq is good to move on, no further actions for today. I'm going to put one point each into Survival (Woodlands), Driving (Automobile), and save the other three for later. No point learning Guns (GL) until he can actually get his hands on one!

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay, what about Richard?

----------


## Volthawk

I suppose I'm banking my points for now, nothing seems particularly urgent. Only notable thing Richard will be doing for the rest of today is collecting up all the boss' information (maps, papers, reports etc.) and packing it away - if they have to get out of there quickly, he doesn't want to leave all of that behind.

----------


## u-b

I have an account of all the loot now (on our google sheet; it has some blank spots which DM might want to clarify), so Sean will distribute the rifle rounds captured: 10 would go to Sean and 10 go to Richard. Also, fill free to distribute some other stuff, like the revolver.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

You guys all get a (limited) Good Reputation in addition to your bonus Character Points.

----------


## Volthawk

Since Tariq is still just using pistols, I figure he gets first refusal on the heavy revolver.

As far as examining the documents goes, Richard does have a point in Intelligence Analysis, I suppose that might be useful here?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Since Tariq is still just using pistols, I figure he gets first refusal on the heavy revolver.
> 
> As far as examining the documents goes, Richard does have a point in Intelligence Analysis, I suppose that might be useful here?


Tariq's primary weapon is really explosives, if I've fired the revolver I have it hasn't been often. If Richard wants it, he's welcome to it.

I also have Soldier if that would be useful in determining how many men and cars were involved. That might be a stretch.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> As far as examining the documents goes, Richard does have a point in Intelligence Analysis, I suppose that might be useful here?


Sure, roll it.

----------


## Volthawk

Okay, so spending-wise I'm going to put one point into Intelligence Analysis to get it to IQ-1 (since it looks like it might get some use going forwards, and rolling at 11 feels a lot better than 10), two points to get Driving at DX, and I'll bank the last two (maybe I'll get Merchant up to IQ+1 if we get to town without anything taking priority).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

I was hoping you'd roll Intelligence Analysis and succeed, because you'll learning some spicy secrets...

----------


## u-b

> I was hoping you'd roll Intelligence Analysis and succeed, because you'll learning some spicy secrets...


Woo! Interesting!

As for the prospective shopping, we'll have to see about availability, but it seems we should probably sell the .44M revolver if we'll be able to buy the things that we want, so it's just as well nobody really wants it. If we do, we do not necessarily have to sell 10G double shotguns and rolling block rifles. Are they better or worse than what The Snowbunnies and Waffle House men are using?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Are they better or worse than what The Snowbunnies and Waffle House men are using?


Those rifles and shotguns you got from the raiders are all Cheap. The friendlies may have better stuff. IIRC, you've (well, Sean) had a cheap rolling block in the past?

----------


## u-b

> Those rifles and shotguns you got from the raiders are all Cheap. The friendlies may have better stuff. IIRC, you've (well, Sean) had a cheap rolling block in the past?


Yeah, had one of those and sold it. Thought whether these had any use not sold. I think if things go well we will be able to finance Springfield M1 Garand class rifles for the allied troops soon enough (that is, if they don't already have arms of that quality).

----------


## Volthawk

> I was hoping you'd roll Intelligence Analysis and succeed, because you'll learning some spicy secrets...


Considering I only took the point in it because AtE gave it to law-inclined troopers and I was taking inspiration from that, and figured it'd end up just being a fluff thing, I'm happy to see it's lead to interesting stuff.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

By the way, do you remember the miles per gallon per hour the car/s get? I can search back through the thread/s, but do you need me to?

----------


## u-b

I have it noted on the sheet: 450 miles per 12 gallons at 11 mph if there is deep snow on the road.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq would like to replenish his supply of grenades. I'll use his Gizmo to supply $200 of unspecified parts, then he'll find a space in one of the buildings sufficient to count as an improvised workspace, and he's looking to make TL7 Fragmentation grenades (Characters, p. 277): base cost $40, x8 TL modifier, x0.1 Quick Gadgeteer modifier: $32. The $200 parts gives him at least 4x the necessary value for +2, TL7 is +1, the base value gives +1, and Attentive gives another +1. 

Tariq is able to whip up 5 TL7 Frag Grenades in one hour of work.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Tariq would like to replenish his supply of grenades. I'll use his Gizmo to supply $200 of unspecified parts, then he'll find a space in one of the buildings sufficient to count as an improvised workspace, and he's looking to make TL7 Fragmentation grenades (Characters, p. 277): base cost $40, x8 TL modifier, x0.1 Quick Gadgeteer modifier: $32. The $200 parts gives him at least 4x the necessary value for +2, TL7 is +1, the base value gives +1, and Attentive gives another +1. 
> 
> Tariq is able to whip up 5 TL7 Frag Grenades in one hour of work.


Alright, your Gizmo use will require a week of game time to recharge.

----------


## Volthawk

What outcome on the reaction roll would be sufficient for them to sell to us? Richard's got +4, so if we just need to get Neutral or better (10+), even if we ask for TL8 stuff for a net of +0 we've still got an above average shot, but if we need Good (13+) TL7 is going to be a 50:50 and TL8 isn't particularly likely.

Also, can this reaction roll be subbed for Diplomacy like a normal reaction roll? Turning it into a skill check versus 15 or 13 respectively would help the odds.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yeah, you can roll Diplomacy.

Getting high TL gear depends on the reaction - the higher, the more valuable and numerous the gear they allow you to buy.

----------


## u-b

> If you used Diplomacy, the GM will also make a regular reaction roll and use the better of the two reactions.


Seems you get to roll both and use the better _reaction_.




> A successful roll against a skill appropriate to the situation can give +2 to reactions. ...  Diplomacy and Fast-Talk work this way if you are allowed to talk - as does Merchant skill, during commercial transactions.


I think this means you can make another roll of Diplomacy for purposes of getting a bonus on the reaction roll. Merchant is likely less applicable as the issue is probaly more political than commercial.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Well, present a shopping list, and then roll, and we'll see what the Gunmetal guys reject.

----------


## u-b

The major things on the shopping list would be the following (all from High-Tech):
1. TL8 Fine (Reliable) Milkor USA M32A1 _or_ Milkor USA M32A1 _or_ Cheap Milkor USA M32A1 (the exact quality depending on what they have, what they allow and what funds we can allocate for this)
2. TL8 Concealable Vest x3
3. TL8 Truma Plate x3 _or_ Cheap Truma Plate x3 (if we can have the vests)
4. TL8 Ballistic Helmet + Visor x3 (if we can have the vests)
5. TL7 HE 40x46mm grenade x24 (if we can have the launcher)
6. TL7 tear gas 40mm grenade x6 (if we can have the launcher)

The minor things would depend on what of the above we can actually have and how much they will value the things we have for sale.

Things that we have for sale for which I don't have the price:
1. Improvised Armor x3 (from the mutants)
2. Cheap Leather Armor Set x4 (not sure what is in the set)
3. Cheap Revolver x4 (exact model not specified)
4. Improvised Steel Plate Armor
5. Pack of Cigarettes x4
6. Broken 9mm SMG x2 (please confirm it's a TL7 thingie and clarify if it's just Broken or Cheap Broken)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> The major things on the shopping list would be the following (all from High-Tech):
> 1. TL8 Fine (Reliable) Milkor USA M32A1 _or_ Milkor USA M32A1 _or_ Cheap Milkor USA M32A1 (the exact quality depending on what they have, what they allow and what funds we can allocate for this)
> 2. TL8 Concealable Vest x3
> 3. TL8 Truma Plate x3 _or_ Cheap Truma Plate x3 (if we can have the vests)
> 4. TL8 Ballistic Helmet + Visor x3 (if we can have the vests)
> 5. TL7 HE 40x46mm grenade x24 (if we can have the launcher)
> 6. TL7 tear gas 40mm grenade x6 (if we can have the launcher)
> 
> The minor things would depend on what of the above we can actually have and how much they will value the things we have for sale.
> ...


First, the selling;
Improvised Armour from the mutants are worth $800 each.
Cheap Leather Armour sets are worth $240 each.
The cheap revolvers are .36 ones. Worth $120 each.
The improvised steel plate armour is worth $680.
Cigarette packs are worth $20 each.
The broken TL 7 SMGs are both Cheap and Broken, $720 each (mostly in parts and materials).

Now, buying;
The Gunmetal merchants are willing to sell you a Cheap Milkor USA M32A1 for $15840 - a bit more expensive than usual. A better deal or a better good is not available right now.

Concealable Vests (not Early Concealable Vests) are priced at $17600 each. Again, a raised price.

Trauma Plates are not available. The Ballistic Helmet and the Visor are not available.

The TL7 grenades are available. Tear gas costs $120 each. TL7 HE costs $80 each.

----------


## u-b

Okay, please everyone review the current proposal. Since we are limited not by funds, but by availability, I pack quite a lot of potentially useful TL6 stuff and don't sell what we don't have to sell. Still, we have a whole car to spare. So, please add or otherwise edit in your wishes and declare your opinions on the following alternatives:
1. We keep one extra car for ourselves (drive around in two cars, park it at the radar base or something).
2. We sell the car for 180 lbs. of ammo (could buy more expensive ammo, but that might be restricted and/or less liquid).
3. We open an account with Gunmetal provided they confirm they _do_ have other gear we've requested and are willing to authorize its sale once we satisfy the whatever condition.
4. We try visiting Red Brick and spend the fund for some expensive medicines (again, if they have them, and will authorize them).
5. Or maybe propose some other way to handle it.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

The deal sounds fine to me. Tariq could produce his own grenades (the explosive ones, anyway, not sure my Quick Gadgeteer extends to tear gas), but on the scale of this transaction the ~$2,000 for the grenades isn't that much.

I don't know that we really _need_ two cars at this point, and it's another vehicle to break down and/or get separated. I'm not opposed to keeping it, but having a good supply of ammo would be...reassuring. So, I guess I would go with option 2.

----------


## Volthawk

I'd say keep the car for now, head to Red Brick, see if there's anything worth getting, sell off the car there if the stuff we're not selling here doesn't cover what we want (or keep it if what we find isn't worth the car). Selling the car for good ammo also works for me, though. We did have to start spraying a few times in the resort battle, so having a good supply of bullets for that, and some good armour-piercing bullets and the like for if we start coming across properly geared out Gamblers (presuming that Shelter ties and things like that sniper rifle during the siege means that they have at least some high-TL equipment we might start encountering if we go on the offensive) and/or nastier mutants (we don't know what the upper limit on what those guys can end up being capable of, after all).

Trading aside, we should probably check out Red Brick anyway. They're on the Gamblers' target list, so it's probably worth clueing them in on what we know and seeing what they're interested in.

Definitely worth checking while we're here if there's anything we can do to get them further on side - presumably that'll come up once we're done trading and end up talking to the funny platoon. Might end up with some work that takes priority.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

You bought and sold the stuff according to the sheet.

Can all of you please PM me your updated character sheets?

----------


## Volthawk

> You bought and sold the stuff according to the sheet.
> 
> Can all of you please PM me your updated character sheets?


Done.

To check my maths, I went through the threads to find our CP awards. Am I right in thinking that this is what we've gotten, or did I forget something? It lines up with what I've been spending as we go, but worth confirming (until just now, I had just been tracking the number not where they came from).
2: Nightbear Encounter
2: Slaves
3: Reaching Radar Base
3: Capturing Radar Base
2: Surviving First Attack
1: Surviving Second Attack
5: Resort Battle

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sounds about right.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

I PM'd my sheet, I have 1 character point unspent, and Volthawk my calculations match yours regarding our CP awards to date.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Thank you, GoZ2.

----------


## u-b

> ...and it will take time and cost just as much as buying it.


Then maybe we should just buy these. Will "+Steel Plate" under Silk Vest (HT66) fit just fine? These are TL6, so should be available.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Then maybe we should just buy these. Will "+Steel Plate" under Silk Vest (HT66) fit just fine? These are TL6, so should be available.


Well, a Silk Vest and the Concealable Vest (thicker, maybe Kevlar?) are made of different materials, so it may not be as good. The DX penalties for layering armour may apply?

----------


## u-b

I do not intend to use the Silk Vest itself, only the optional steel plate from it. Inserting a plate into a vest designed to host it should not count as layering. The question here is if the plate is the right size (if not, maybe they make steel plates specificaly for Concealable Vests, the stats should be exactly the same).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay, but the added DR is as per the Steel Plate, not the Trauma Plates.

----------


## u-b

Sure, that's what I had in mind. Unless someone specifically does not want a plate, Sean will buy three (with bullets, so no haggling required). I'll post IC and sent an updated character sheet sometime today.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Confirmed. Mark it down.

----------


## u-b

Thinking about shelter specialization: does Sean have an idea what is/was the specialization of Shelter 44? Also, what are its most notable technologies that Sean might be missing right now?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Before they go, Tariq would likely to make two purchases: a regular-quality small backpack to replace his cheap quality backpack (shaving 1.5 lbs off weight) and a rifle sling for his grenade launcher. Would those be available and do I need any rolls to get them?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Thinking about shelter specialization: does Sean have an idea what is/was the specialization of Shelter 44? Also, what are its most notable technologies that Sean might be missing right now?


That was above your pay grade, it seems. Your Shelter had some pretty big supercomputers...




> Before they go, Tariq would likely to make two purchases: a regular-quality small backpack to replace his cheap quality backpack (shaving 1.5 lbs off weight) and a rifle sling for his grenade launcher. Would those be available and do I need any rolls to get them?


No problem. Both items are easily purchased at standard price.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> No problem. Both items are easily purchased at standard price.


Can he get any trade value on his existing backpack and leather jacket? A bulky small backpack has a base value of $30, so I figure he might be able to get $10 or $15 trade value for it, and the leather jacket has a base value of $50, so that might get him another $20 or $25. The TL5 leather rifle sling would be $20 (after TL mod), and the small backpack $60. He can give up 4 rifle cartridges along with the backpack and jacket, and make up any difference with a couple of pistol cartridges.

----------


## u-b

You can take a new small backpack from the car and leave your bulky backpack there. Sean has just bough two small backpacks - one for himself and one to organize things in the car, and I suspect your existing backpack will fill the later role just fine. May as well leave the jacket there too. Not sure we'll ever need it for anything other than maybe supplying to some people, but we also don't need the amount of ammo we have, so just buy that rifle sling and be done with it.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> You can take a new small backpack from the car and leave your bulky backpack there. Sean has just bough two small backpacks - one for himself and one to organize things in the car, and I suspect your existing backpack will fill the later role just fine. May as well leave the jacket there too. Not sure we'll ever need it for anything other than maybe supplying to some people, but we also don't need the amount of ammo we have, so just buy that rifle sling and be done with it.


Sounds good. The sling should be $20, so 2 rifle cartridges will cover it.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Confirmed. Mark it down.

----------


## u-b

Done......

----------


## Volthawk

Perhaps it would be better for Tariq to drive - just thinking that if we run into trouble and need to shoot from the car, Richard's rifle might be more useful. Then again, Tariq's explosives would be a pretty good answer to any problems we come across (and we have Sean up ahead for any precise shooting), so either way works really.

----------


## u-b

Looking at doc sheet edits for Richard:
1. The rifle is listed bare (no magazine, no ammo) and Richard should currently have four mags, so I moved the fourth mag there from the group gear sheet.
2. I thought our mail sleeves were integral with the shirt, but whatever, that's between you and GM.
3. You might want to move more stuff from the group sheet. Mainly the steel plate insert for DR +5F.

----------


## Volthawk

> Looking at doc sheet edits for Richard:
> 1. The rifle is listed bare (no magazine, no ammo) and Richard should currently have four mags, so I moved the fourth mag there from the group gear sheet.
> 2. I thought our mail sleeves were integral with the shirt, but whatever, that's between you and GM.
> 3. You might want to move more stuff from the group sheet. Mainly the steel plate insert for DR +5F.


1) Huh, could've sworn I refilled on ammo, although I did forget mags. In any case, thanks for the catch.
2) I thought they were two seperate pieces that were attached and as such could be unattached and worn seperately, but I'm no chainmail expert. Will have to see what the GM says.
3) Done, also put a few bits and bobs in the car that Richard didn't really need to be carrying.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The mail sleeves and the mail shirt are attached, but you can un-attach them from each other.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

You've arrived at the place where the raiders from Point T retreated to after the camp in the clearing.

The caves inside are very dark, penalty -7 at least.

----------


## Volthawk

Would it be possible to use Criminology to figure out more about the circumstances around the guy's death?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Would it be possible to use Criminology to figure out more about the circumstances around the guy's death?


Sure. Roll the skill.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

You only have the keys to one of the cars.
Because the dead guy has the keys on him.
Sean has never heard of Shelter 43. He recognises what a Shelter entrance looks like, though. His own had a lift, but the "front door" is exactly like what he sees before him.

----------


## u-b

Gunmetal. It's dark enough already and Gunmetal should be about the closest and the easiest to navigate. Do I have to roll?

----------


## u-b

> On the metal wall besides the platform is white text stencilled in military font.
> "SHELTER 43"


Was there something like that at Shelter 44? Any differences in appearance (font etc.)?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Gunmetal. It's dark enough already and Gunmetal should be about the closest and the easiest to navigate. Do I have to roll?


Yeah. Roll Navigation, and the driver must roll Driving.




> Was there something like that at Shelter 44? Any differences in appearance (font etc.)?


Yes. This Shelter didn't have a lift and the entrance is not underground. The rooms just inside look fairly abandoned.

----------


## u-b

> The overnight stay in a local "hotel" in Gunmetal will cost a mere 1 pistol bullet ($5) per person.


Paid.




> 1) Presumably, if that second Driving roll meant Tariq took one. It has 6 flaws (-30% Range, -30% Top Speed), for -60% value.


We took it. Was just confirming type and TL. Also, I'm sort of inclined to keep the new car. We don't seem to be able to buy much of really good stuff, so there is no huge pressure to sell it. The car, while it has some non-critical problems, has totally fine steering, which is a good thing. I propose we entertain the following ideas:
1. Richard making inquiries about what are the the best medicines Red Brick is known to have. Non-flawed nanomachine injectors or something?
2. How are we to approach the task of recruiting more troops? We can arm, equip and transport four persons to cover our asses while we go in close and personal into whatever next situation we would like to do that. The Snowbunnies seem to be understaffed already. Maybe the Gunmetal or the Waffle House have some adventurous people that might be enticed by our recent returns and would like a share of the same and/or a reasonable weekly payment?




> 2) The map appears to be a normal road atlas...until Sean finds various red markings all over various landmarks and major roads. More pseudo-military jargon. Coffee stains and some tearing.


Richard and Tariq should certainly take a look at this in the morning. Also, I'd like their input on what we are to do with the information we have acquired. It seems somewhat valuable, but "Wiping out that raider camp" was not done by us and anyway I'm not sure we are ready to have a meeting with Gunmetal Elders.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I propose we entertain the following ideas:
> 1. Richard making inquiries about what are the the best medicines Red Brick is known to have. Non-flawed nanomachine injectors or something?
> 2. How are we to approach the task of recruiting more troops? We can arm, equip and transport four persons to cover our asses while we go in close and personal into whatever next situation we would like to do that. The Snowbunnies seem to be understaffed already. Maybe the Gunmetal or the Waffle House have some adventurous people that might be enticed by our recent returns and would like a share of the same and/or a reasonable weekly payment?


Well, since you do have Area Knowledge and your comrades do have useful social skills (Carousing, Streetwise, etc.), I'll just give you some info that you guys gathered when you bunked down with other wastelanders for the night;

1) The doctors of Red Bricks do have advanced stuff...but only those with "The Red Mark" can access it, like so many things. ("The Red Mark" is some kind of citizenship pass that the city enforces.) Without that, you're stuck with basic first aid and crowded field hospitals.

2) Mercenaries are easy to recruit in Red Brick. Just watch out for...quality issues. (He means addiction problems, checkered pasts, emotional baggage, bad blood and debts that mercs can bring to the table.)

----------


## u-b

I wonder if Tariq or Richard would like to improve their limb armor. Sean is currently at the limit of "no" encumbrance, so he won't be buying more armor for himself, besidels leather gloves (which probably could be recommended to _everyone_), but there are still reasonably decent options available to those who can bear the weight. Namely:
1. TL5 chain sleeves and/or leggings are either 8/4* OR half the weight of TL2 make (as per HT65 sidebar) and are still pretty cheap.
2. Same options are available for B284 helmets, including the greathelm (not sure if they still make those).
3. There is the semi-hypothetical "light body armor" on HT68 if they have it (a tad better and more expensive than lighter take of TL5 chainmail).

Then there is low-tech, but I think we are not using it and its method of statting limb armor is somewhat questionable.




> Roll Merchant skill. Base price is (5% of the goods cost - in this case, the car) in barter and goods for a week.


Woohoo... I think we will pass on this one. How much gas does it have at the moment?

----------


## Volthawk

> I wonder if Tariq or Richard would like to improve their limb armor. Sean is currently at the limit of "no" encumbrance, so he won't be buying more armor for himself, besidels leather gloves (which probably could be recommended to _everyone_), but there are still reasonably decent options available to those who can bear the weight.


Wouldn't say no, if the budget allows for it - Richard can take on a few more pounds of armour (a little over 6.5) before shifting encumbrance categories. He already has leather gloves, so that's all good.




> Namely:
> 1. TL5 chain sleeves and/or leggings are either 8/4* OR half the weight of TL2 make (as per HT65 sidebar) and are still pretty cheap.
> 2. Same options are available for B284 helmets, including the greathelm (not sure if they still make those).
> 3. There is the semi-hypothetical "light body armor" on HT68 if they have it (a tad better and more expensive than lighter take of TL5 chainmail).


Forgot about the high-TL steel for armour thing in High-Tech. Nice.

1) Taking off the leather pants and his current low-TL mail sleeves, Richard has 18 pounds and change to play with (puts his combat load at 39.13 and the next encumbrance category at 58). Can't take double-DR chain leggings without skimping on arm armour, since mail leggings are pretty heavy, but I could take half-weight chain leggings and then wear either his current sleeves or new double-DR sleeves - or half-weight sleeves, I suppose, which would make his weight unchanged from his current setup. 

2) If we go for heavy sleeves for Richard, that doesn't leave much weight left for heavier helmets that the legionairre helmet he's currently using. A half-weight greathelm would actually save a pound and be a little more protective (+1 DR, covers the neck) compared to the current one in exchange for the loss of peripheral vision, which I'm not sure is worth it given most of our encounters have been in fairly open spaces where being able to see more widely has been pretty handy (like in the sneaky mutant situation earlier, although I guess it might not be so bad if we're going to be spending some time assaulting Shelters. Not convinced, though). 
A double-DR version of Richard's current helmet would be handy, though, for a lot of skull/face DR without a downside like the greathelm (particularly as a little neck DR can be gotten from HT if we can buy a stock - makes it $320 for 8 skull/face and 2 neck DR vs $340 7 skull/face/neck DR with No Peripheral Vision). A double-DR mail coif would also work, I suppose, exchanging face protection and being fully effective vs crushing for strong neck protection, some cash and 2lb of weight - worse overall than the legionairy+stock, I think, but more affordable if needs be. 
An interesting alternative would be to go for light mail sleeves and a double-DR greathelm - DR 14 everywhere on the head except the eyes is definitely one way to make headshots less of an issue, even if it has costs elsewhere in terms of lower arm DR, no peripheral vision and the helmet alone costing $680.

3) Hm. So compared to half-weight mail, light body armour has the advantage of no crushing weakness and not being susceptible to blunt trauma, but the disadvantage of 1lb of weight and a 1/6 chance of doing nothing. Quite a bit more expensive, too. Think I'll stick with TL5 chainmail, if it's available.

Looking it through, I think the ideal setup would be:Replace TL2 mail sleeves with TL5 mail sleeves (double DR), costing $140 [no weight change]Replace leather pants with TL5 mail leggings (half weight), costing $110 (since HT says this type of TL5 steel is half cost and AtE doubles the cost of TL5 stuff, the cost ends up being the same, not sure if the GM wants to rule it differently, since that seems a little weird in terms of in-world/AtE logic and whatnot) [3lbs -> 7.5lbs (15/2) for +4.5lbs of weight]Replace TL2 Legionairy Helmet with TL5 Legionairy Helmet (double DR), costing $300 [no weight change]Buy a TL5 Stock (HT 70) to protect the neck, costing $20 [+0.5lbs]

If it's all there to buy, that would put Richard at 56.13lbs combat load (1.87 below encumbrance change, so he can carry a little more in the way of ammo or an extra grenade if the situation requires it without going up to Medium), double or better DR in affected areas (4->8 skull/face DR, 4/2*->8/4* arm DR, 1*->4/2* leg DR and 0->2 neck DR, only downside being no 1* for the groin and I can live with nutshots being slightly more painful), and would cost $570 without selling the old armour (legionairy helmet, mail sleeves, leather pants) worth $260. Alternatively, if we want to save a fair amount of that, buying a TL5 mail coif (for $110) instead of the legionairy helmet and stock ($300+$20) would drop the cost to $360 (and put him 3.87 below encumbrance change for a little more leeway in extra combat gear).

----------


## u-b

There is also an option of Mail Coif + Face Mask. Same cost and weight as Legionary Helmet, _almost_ the same protection, and a good coverage of the neck. Can be stacked with more armor on the skull (half-weight pot-helm or something like one-pound HT70 scullcap).

----------


## Volthawk

> There is also an option of Mail Coif + Face Mask. Same cost and weight as Legionary Helmet, _almost_ the same protection, and a good coverage of the neck. Can be stacked with more armor on the skull (half-weight pot-helm or something like one-pound HT70 scullcap).


Considered that, but I didn't think it would be available, seemed like something a bit fancy they might not be making compared to chainmail and metal helmets. If they are, then sweet, that works very well.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> I wonder if Tariq or Richard would like to improve their limb armor. Sean is currently at the limit of "no" encumbrance, so he won't be buying more armor for himself, besidels leather gloves (which probably could be recommended to _everyone_), but there are still reasonably decent options available to those who can bear the weight.


Tariq will pass on that, he's already at light encumbrance for his 'combat loadout' and medium if carrying everything.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Woohoo... I think we will pass on this one. How much gas does it have at the moment?


3 gallons in the tank.

----------


## Volthawk

While we're talking about armour, looking at the options reminded me that the rules for armour giving reaction penalties, so I figure it's worth checking a few things since my memory and a quick thread search suggests we haven't brought it up before. 
Main question is when the exception for the armour being needed for the situation applies - presumably when we run into someone out in the world (mutants at the radar base, Snowbunnies during the resort battle), that's fine since the world's a dangerous place and going around armoured isn't particularly unusual or a sign someone's out to cause trouble (unless I've misread the state of things), but would towns generally (presumably some will be different either way) expect people to take their armour off before heading in (so we would have to deal with the penalty if Richard goes in wearing his vest and mail and whatnot) or are they fine with armour? 
Also, since face armour gives a big penalty of its own, if we do run into people in a situation where we're armoured and the reaction penalties apply, can we assume that Richard takes the three seconds or so to take the mask off before talking to mitigate that part of it, or is seeing him wearing it enough to cause the penalty even if he takes it off first?

As for the shopping list, the ones currently set to buy looks good to me, but one question - why a skullcap? As far as I can tell, you can't layer it and a mail coif (both satisfy one condition for being the inner layer, but neither do both - mail's flexible but not concealable, cap's concealable but not flexible), so I'm not sure what its job is.
Also, probably worth buying cloth caps for everyone if they have them here - they're negligible weight, so Sean and Tariq can have them fine without messing with encumbrance categories, and being flexible+concealable means we can all just wear them under our current helmets and enjoy a free +1 skull DR for $5 each. Seems handy.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Main question is when the exception for the armour being needed for the situation applies - presumably when we run into someone out in the world (mutants at the radar base, Snowbunnies during the resort battle), that's fine since the world's a dangerous place and going around armoured isn't particularly unusual or a sign someone's out to cause trouble (unless I've misread the state of things), *but would towns generally (presumably some will be different either way) expect people to take their armour off before heading in (so we would have to deal with the penalty if Richard goes in wearing his vest and mail and whatnot) or are they fine with armour?* 
> Also, since face armour gives a big penalty of its own, if we do run into people in a situation where we're armoured and the reaction penalties apply, *can we assume that Richard takes the three seconds or so to take the mask off before talking to mitigate that part of it, or is seeing him wearing it enough to cause the penalty even if he takes it off first?*


Reaction penalties for armor would not apply in most towns (they're exposed to the open road and its many dangers) - maybe the more secure and restricted areas of cities which require special privileges to allowed in. For example, meeting the Elders of Gunmetal in their private quarters would require taking off your armor, but buying and selling with merchants would not.

Taking off the face armor stops the penalties, period, even if they saw you wearing it first - removing it shows trust and an attempt at gentleness.

----------


## u-b

> As for the shopping list, the ones currently set to buy looks good to me, but one question - why a skullcap? As far as I can tell, you can't layer it and a mail coif (both satisfy one condition for being the inner layer, but neither do both - mail's flexible but not concealable, cap's concealable but not flexible), so I'm not sure what its job is.


Well, I, for some unclear reason, assumed these were compatible (did not do the research, but probably seen it depicted somewhere). If these are not, as seems to be the case in GURPS, your option of buying and extra cloth cap is certainly available, though this leaves a question of how many of those you can effectively stack (chainmail is already assumed to be worn over padding).

I will now buy the rest and pay $5 to assume that Sean's current winter hat counts as cloth cap for purposes of armoring. 65 rifle rounds for the lot after 20% discount.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, if that is all for shopping, what does the party do next?

----------


## u-b

> (OOC: $500 is the basic bribe, you can roll Streetwise or Reaction Roll for a better deal. Or you can try other gangs.)


Is it total or per person? In either case it's pretty reasonable, so we'd rather stick with this gang. Will wait for Richard to do the actual haggling. A pat-down and a doctor are ok, though I wonder if Sean will have any complications.

Should we prefer paying with heroin or with rifle rounds? Heroin is a more compact store of wealth, but is less universally accepted.

----------


## Volthawk

> Is it total or per person? In either case it's pretty reasonable, so we'd rather stick with this gang. Will wait for Richard to do the actual haggling. A pat-down and a doctor are ok, though I wonder if Sean will have any complications.
> 
> Should we prefer paying with heroin or with rifle rounds? Heroin is a more compact store of wealth, but is less universally accepted.


I'd say heroin - we don't know if Bread Basket accepts it, but given Gunmetal's stance on it and their alliance with BB (while disliking RB for their dealings with drugs) I'm skeptical they'll be taking it either, so the heroin pills will only be useful here and with some travelling merchants, and the compactness won't matter for any shopping we do here.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Is it total or per person?


Per person.

----------


## u-b

Paying 31 heroin pill for $775(?) 72 rifle cartridges for $720 and 1 pistol cartridge for $5.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, good.

If you want to hide stuff on your person from the pat-down, roll Holdout skill (remember penalties for large items). Roll Smuggling skill (bonus for car SM, penalties for item size) if you want to hide stuff in the car, in case the guards also Search your cars.

The guards have Search-14.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Alright, good.
> 
> If you want to hide stuff on your person from the pat-down, roll Holdout skill (remember penalties for large items). Roll Smuggling skill (bonus for car SM, penalties for item size) if you want to hide stuff in the car, in case the guards also Search your cars.
> 
> The guards have Search-14.


Tariq has Smuggling-12 if there's anything Richard or Sean want concealed in the cars. Not sure what it is we would need or want to hide from the pat-down, Tariq doesn't have anything he particularly needs to hide.

----------


## u-b

Sean will be next in queue for the doc.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Sean will be next in queue for the doc.


Funny you should say that.

Anyone with an appropriate Disadvantage (I.e. Bad Temper) should roll self control, as the guards suddenly become wary and accusing.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Who wants to get inked next?

----------


## u-b

> "Yeah, this is experimental technology. From the Old World, even, if I had to guess..."


Was there anything of the sort in Shelter 44?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Was there anything of the sort in Shelter 44?


No, but you do remember reading speculative scientific papers from your Shelter medics about this sort of thing. They apparently thought the Old World was close to developing it.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The Red Mark may count as a [-1] Distinctive Feature for all of you but every player-character also gets *2 bonus Character Points* for accomplishing another campaign milestone.

----------


## u-b

Nice. Sean already has a distinctive scar across his face so he does not care much about another feature under his shirt. I'm dumping all 3 character points (including one left from before) to learn Targeted Attack technique (Rifle vs Vitals) at 15 as soon as practical (like, tonight). Having it at 15 would mean that Sean hits on the same 16 as his Guns (Rifle) skill _and_ hitting by 1 or more will get x3 wounding modifier instead.

----------


## Volthawk

Hm. I could get something to make Richard killier, like that technique or something similar (although Targeted Attack is pretty hard to beat as effectiveness goes), but 2 CP does get Richard's Diplomacy up a level, and I have been rolling that a fair amount (as its a useful skill by itself but it's also complementary to Merchant and other friendly social things). Guess it's a matter of deciding which side of things needs a boost more. Will have a think.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq had 1 point unspent previously, so has 3 available now. That could raise Guns (GL) to 14, but I'd prefer to bank them for now, and save up for some more expensive traits.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Failed Streetwise by 1 (his Oblivious nature is making itself known).

----------


## u-b

Regarding alternative plans:
1. How far from here is the radar base?
2. How far from here is the slaver camp?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Regarding alternative plans:
> 1. How far from here is the radar base?
> 2. How far from here is the slaver camp?


1) From Red Brick? Approximately 36 miles.
2) 55 miles.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Richard and Tariq, what do you want to do?

----------


## Volthawk

Hm. Sorting out the handloads plan would be useful, but if hitting the slavers in the downtime we have is practical (seems so, given our cars and the distance involved) Richard will be pushing for that - he wants to keep hitting the Gamblers if they can, and in particular dealing with some slavers is something he's definitely motivated to do. He'll go along with a majority verdict though if the others want to do the handloads or something else.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Hm. Sorting out the handloads plan would be useful, but if hitting the slavers in the downtime we have is practical (seems so, given our cars and the distance involved) Richard will be pushing for that - he wants to keep hitting the Gamblers if they can, and in particular dealing with some slavers is something he's definitely motivated to do. He'll go along with a majority verdict though if the others want to do the handloads or something else.


Tariq is more inclined to go along with Richard on this one, although as for upgrading the arming sequence on the launched grenades it's something he could likely do in a pretty short time frame.

----------


## u-b

Okay, let's go after the slavers then. We stay a night in a hotel, keeping an eye on the cars throughout the night. If nothing happens, I will follow with Sean's navigation and driving. We'll probably have to keep using both cars.

----------


## Volthawk

If Sean and Richard drive, could Tariq do the modifications during the trip, or is that really the kind of thing you shouldn't be doing on the move?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Okay, let's go after the slavers then. We stay a night in a hotel, keeping an eye on the cars throughout the night. If nothing happens, I will follow with Sean's navigation and driving. We'll probably have to keep using both cars.


Red Brick hotels cost a pistol bullet ($5) per person per night. They have a good garage you can keep the cars in.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> If Sean and Richard drive, could Tariq do the modifications during the trip, or is that really the kind of thing you shouldn't be doing on the move?


While probably not a good idea to do it while the cars are in motion, he could work out of the trunk of one of the cars while stopped, and I don't think it would take more an hour (tops). Now, that is per grenade, a good roll would presumably allow me to modify several at once.

Although I don't know what the dollar value of reducing the arming time of the grenades (and thus the minimum range) would be, given the grenades are only $80 each, the improvement value is probably 'up to $100', which gives +5 to skill for a modification, +1 for TL7, and +1 for Attentive gives Tariq effective skill 26.

So, he'll try to do at least some in town before they go. I succeeded by 13, bugs roll rounds up to 3, subtract MoS x2 gives -23, so he's able to modify 6 grenades and it takes 11 minutes.

----------


## u-b

> Red Brick hotels cost a pistol bullet ($5) per person per night. They have a good garage you can keep the cars in.


Great. Then we won't have to watch them. As for the costs, let's call it 8 pistol bullets total, including good dinner and breakfast.




> ...so he's able to modify 6 grenades and it takes 11 minutes.


I think we don't need more than 6 for the next one encounter, but at that speed, you can somewhat simplify the accounting and modify them all. I think Sean will just have his rifle cleaned by the time Tariq is done.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

You rolled pretty good on Observation, so you can get lots of useful info, Sean.

Anything else you want me to tell you about?

----------


## u-b

> (OOC: Sean suffers 1 point of injury.)


Does innate DR apply?

As for the slavers camp:
1. How far is Sean from the camp and how far are the others from Sean?
2. Is it posible to target the ground inside the camp with grenades (meaning whether the cover would interfere with the shots)?
3. So, there are 14 slavers visible with 4 of them patrolling with guard dogs. What are the other 10 doing? What are two largest groups (thinking grenade launcher)?
4. Any slaves visible (inside the cage or otherwise)?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Does innate DR apply?
> 
> As for the slavers camp:
> 1. How far is Sean from the camp and how far are the others from Sean?
> 2. Is it posible to target the ground inside the camp with grenades (meaning whether the cover would interfere with the shots)?
> 3. So, there are 14 slavers visible with 4 of them patrolling with guard dogs. What are the other 10 doing? What are two largest groups (thinking grenade launcher)?
> 4. Any slaves visible (inside the cage or otherwise)?


Sorry, nope. Or rather, the DR was already applied, which is why you only took 1 injury.

1) Well, Sean is about 35 yards from the camp. The other exiles are probably a second or two of movement from Sean.
2) No, the cover is low enough that you shoot over it all.
3) Work. Cooking food, keeping an eye on the slave pen, refuelling trucks, and moving stuff.
4) yes, they are all inside the cage. Over 20.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean, make the shot. Roll the dice. Are you okay?

----------


## u-b

I wonder if the guys will be mentally stunned after the explosion. I guess that few if any of them have combat reflexes.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

If the explosive does indeed go off, it will almost certainly cause the slavers to suffer stun unless they get lucky on the Fright Check.

----------


## u-b

I had a (partial) surprise in mind, as per B393, but a fright check would be a nice addition.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Well, either way, there is only one guard now who is trying to fight back. The rest are either focusing on staying safe, dead, or too hurt to do anything.

----------


## u-b

> The less lucky guards are cowering and crawling, totally behind cover.


That said, are they rolling to pass out? The range penalty at up to 10 feet is -4 at worst, which means the first grenade should have scored about (15 - 5 - 4) / 3 = 2 _extra_ hits for a total of 3 hits for 2d6 cutting fragmentation damage each. Tariq has rolled one, but if we just reuse that roll, that's still 3 * 4 = 12 _cutting_ damage (maybe reduced by armor, if any). Not that we have a way of knowing this, just making sure we are on the same page mechanically.

_UPD: Of course, the above is conditional on reusing the same attack roll made by Tariq for all targets instead of you making more per-target attack rolls._

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq's second grenade scatters 1 yard from his intended point of impact, back and to the left.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> That said, are they rolling to pass out? The range penalty at up to 10 feet is -4 at worst, which means the first grenade should have scored about (15 - 5 - 4) / 3 = 2 _extra_ hits for a total of 3 hits for 2d6 cutting fragmentation damage each. Tariq has rolled one, but if we just reuse that roll, that's still 3 * 4 = 12 _cutting_ damage (maybe reduced by armor, if any). Not that we have a way of knowing this, just making sure we are on the same page mechanically.
> 
> _UPD: Of course, the above is conditional on reusing the same attack roll made by Tariq for all targets instead of you making more per-target attack rolls._


Don't worry, I took that into account. The slavers have decent armour by your standards, but they are still getting hit by grenades.




> Tariq's second grenade scatters 1 yard from his intended point of impact, back and to the left.


Just like JFK, but that turns the explosion from severe wounds to mere ache and blood loss.

----------


## Volthawk

Was my third shot dodged, or did it just not do enough to drop a dog?

Oh whoops, was in a rush to do the rolls in the morning before having to go away for a bit and forgot to actually do the corresponding IC post. Guess that explains it.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean, what are you doing while Richard is approaching?

Tariq, you may need to roll self-control to resist launching more grenades...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

*All players earn 2 bonus Character Points for defeating the slavers and freeing those captured at the camp.*

----------


## u-b

1. I think Richard should try fetching the horses when he's done with the slaves. Walking the slaves out of here might be not practical. I assume we can pack them all into available transportation if we can have the horses and some of the slaves can drive the stagecoaches.
2. How far from here is the radar base? How far is the closest noticeable settlement? The later should be confirmed with the slaves assuming Sean's not sure.
3. What should we do with the broken car? Tow it? Blast it? Leave it? Trap it?

----------


## Volthawk

How many of them are there? Just thinking in terms of passenger capacities and whatnot.

----------


## u-b

The questions to ask the slaves:
1. What the veteran hunter is most proficient with: rifle or shotgun?
2. Would he want to impose some well-paid revenge? I mean, we're hiring.
3. Any more of them competent with the guns?
4. About those "safe enough places": are they civilization or hidey-holes? Do they want to be escorted there or just given transportation, weapons, and maybe the dead dogs for food?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> The questions to ask the slaves:
> 1. What the veteran hunter is most proficient with: rifle or shotgun?
> 2. Would he want to impose some well-paid revenge? I mean, we're hiring.
> 3. Any more of them competent with the guns?
> 4. About those "safe enough places": are they civilization or hidey-holes? Do they want to be escorted there or just given transportation, weapons, and maybe the dead dogs for food?


1) Shotgun.
2) If you need a guard or extra killer, he can help. Just let him get food, water, healing and rest first.
3) Most have Guns (Pistol) [1]. Not that great.
4) A small town, hidey-holes in old farms. They're fine with either, just give them time to recover first.




> How many of them are there? Just thinking in terms of passenger capacities and whatnot.


20 former slaves, I believe the vehicle stats list number of occupants.




> 2. How far from here is the radar base? How far is the closest noticeable settlement? The later should be confirmed with the slaves assuming Sean's not sure.


The radar base is 30 miles away from here. The nearest smal, town is 15 miles from here.

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, so with a driver each the two stagecoaches can carry all of them, no problem. The two spare revolvers means each coach can have their best man (as good at they me) armed so they can do _something_ if trouble happens, and I suppose the shotguns mean the hunter can get armed too (unless we have a better one knocking around from past loot we hadn't managed to sell yet).

How much time do they want before setting off? We don't know if there are more in the slaver group returning, so we should probably hang around for a while at least, but afterwards if they need more time do they think they can get on by themselves once we have to leave, or is there more they need?

Can we do anything in the way of first aid to help?

----------


## u-b

I left shotguns unsold specifically for such case. They default at -2 to other guns, but give +2 to hit with the buckshot, so are strictly better, at least for first shots. I propose we give the hunter a rifle for now (we will replace it with something better anyway) and hand out the single shotgun, four cheap 10G double shotguns we have, and a .36 revolver. This would make it 3 armed people per stagecoach, which should be about enough.

We don't want to wait for more slavers, I guess, but yes, we wait until all the people are out of here. I propose we stand guard (with or without a mine across the road, at Tariq's option), butcher and cook the dogs, let everyone eat and rest _(upd: spending some time boiling snow should produce enough water for everyone, if not very fast; we have 32 bottles of water ready for consumption, if maybe somewhat cold, and will hand them over provided we get bottles back)_, then escort them to the next town as soon as tomorrow. If the horses are in good enough shape, we might be able to complete the trip in one day, but that's not mandatory. If we have to camp for tomorrow, Sean will spend the rest of today to make everyone as comfortable accomodations as he's able, then tomorrow he'll rest.

We should certainly bandage the PoWs, they might be good for some info. No extensive first aid on them, though. First aiding the slaves should be done after that, if it is applicable.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The former slaves want a day of rest before they head out. They want water, food and warm sleep - they can use the building for shelter, the snow around can be melted for water, and the dogs can be butchered for meat, so no problem with that.

You can roll First Aid skill to bandage the hurt.

----------


## u-b

1. Does the corpse with a different tattoo seem to have better junk for the weapon? Or better junk for anything else. I wonder if he's somehow a higher rank.
2. How many shackles are there? I think we can use at least five and maybe keep the rest if they are worth money.
3. How much gasoline do we have in pickup trucks and how much is one tank? Gasoline, right? Not diesel?

----------


## Volthawk

On the tattoos, I did some looking back (well, searched the IC for 'tattoo' and checked the posts it flagged) to remind myself of what we've seen and should know:

We were originally told was back in the Waffle House that that the army was made up of subfactions with their own tattoos and organisation. Examples given were The Jackpots, The Jacks, The All-Blacks, 14 Words, Lucky Strikes, The Gamblers.

Specific tattoos we've seen:
77: Radar base attackers (prisoners from the direct assault and the guys with the catapult later)
Ace of Spades: Ski resort attackers (at least, the first group of bodies we found and the dead deserter outside of 43)
Dead Man's Hand: One of the slavers
Snake Eyes: The rest of the slavers

We've been operating under the assumption (at least when talking about it to people) that they've all been Gamblers. Seems like it checks out, given the symbols involved (dice, cards, lucky sevens), but I suppose it's worth remembering that there are other subfactions out there that'll work differently to the guys we've been up against so far. Presumably the different designs designate something among themselves - say, something like snake eyes for slavers, dead man's hand for command (or just whoever takes the slaves away to wherever their labour is used, I suppose), with aces and sevens designating different groups of soldiers (maybe serving different purposes, former targeting settlements and the latter hunting HVTs?), I dunno. Still, this is the first time we've seen (or at least, noticed) one of them having a different tattoo to the ones around them. Shame we blew up all their stuff, I guess.

Possibly relevant, but the earliest post the search brought up was the opening post, where it was noted that 44's Overseer had a neck tattoo as a symbol of office. Maybe relevant, maybe not, but not a connection I'd made until now.

----------


## u-b

> Possibly relevant, but the earliest post the search brought up was the opening post, where it was noted that 44's Overseer had a neck tattoo as a symbol of office. Maybe relevant, maybe not, but not a connection I'd made until now.


Woo! Interesting! Do we know...
1. What tattoo it was?
2. Was it made when she became the overseer or some time later?
3. Did the previous overseer have a tattoo?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> 1. Does the corpse with a different tattoo seem to have better junk for the weapon? Or better junk for anything else. I wonder if he's somehow a higher rank.
> 2. How many shackles are there? I think we can use at least five and maybe keep the rest if they are worth money.
> 3. How much gasoline do we have in pickup trucks and how much is one tank? Gasoline, right? Not diesel?


1) No, the one with the different tattoo is just dressed somewhat differently - orange coloured jacket, for example. He has a few other marks and scars, typically from what looks like hard labour or machine working. Then again, he might just be the type of guy who always has to be special...
2) 20 pairs. You'll have to remove them from the cage's walls and floors, though. They're all bolted or welded on.
3) Gasoline. The pickup trucks' tanks are both one-fourth full.




> Woo! Interesting! Do we know...
> 1. What tattoo it was?
> 2. Was it made when she became the overseer or some time later?
> 3. Did the previous overseer have a tattoo?


1) The Overseer's tattoo depicted the number 44 in black, and a serial number below it.
2) It is a mark of the office. She probably got it when she got the job...
3) You do not know. The previous Overseer was and is a mystery to you. Only those with a high office are cleared to know much of the Shelter's past.

----------


## u-b

> 2) 20 pairs. You'll have to remove them from the cage's walls and floors, though. They're all bolted or welded on.


Okay, we'll use our two pairs of handcuffs to make two pairs of slavers and leave the other one bound by a rope.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, you can roll Knot-Tying skill for that.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, what's the exact plan now? You've tied up the bad guys, helped the prisoners, got your cars to the camp, and have some transport for the former slaves.

----------


## Volthawk

> Alright, what's the exact plan now? You've tied up the bad guys, helped the prisoners, got your cars to the camp, and have some transport for the former slaves.


Seems to me that we're spending the day/night with these guys to give them the time they need, keeping an eye out for any slavers (some might have been out doing things when we attacked, so we might have to deal with a group returning). Tomorrow, when they're ready to go, we head out with them to a nearby town or one of their safe spots (we'll work it out with them) to give them an escort until they get to safety. Once that's done, we head back to Red Brick to get back to what we were originally doing (as all this should be enough time for the gangers to get their end of things done, or at least will shorten our wait a fair amount).

----------


## u-b

> Once that's done, we head back to Red Brick to get back to what we were originally doing...


Hey, hey, hey! Not so fast. I propose after we got the slaves to the town (Sean _strongly_ prefers it to be a town for reasons made clear below) we...
1. Buy a tow rope to tow the damaged pickup truck, then...
2. Leave in town the stagecoaches, the horses, the second sedan car and the hunter to guard all of it, then...
3. Use the working pickup truck to tow the damaged pickup truck back to town and then...
4. See if we can sell the damaged pickup and maybe the stagecoaches and the horses.

I am not sure if the slaves will need to keep their collective transportation once back in town. If they do, we might leave them some. If they don't, I'm sure there is a market for that and we can provide the slaves with some relevant supplies to get them started again (survival gear, food, etc.). The town is not guaranteed to have a buyer for the damaged pickup, but we'll give it a try anyway. Taking for it anything we can move in a truck, including broken down thingies, so likely selling at x2 value of our goods.

Then we probably make a trip to the radar base to leave the working pickup there, but I want to see how the trade goes before I decide on that.

Also, we've found a blasted radio inside, so, unless it's only a receiver, we might have visitors as soon as tomorrow (or even totay) and should be on lookout, but Sean won't take part in it, instead just resting inside to restore his health.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Right, so first step is to rest for the night...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Mark off the rations for breakfast.

Then roll Navigation skill.

Record the CP you earned, too.

----------


## u-b

> Mark off the rations for breakfast.


I think we'll rather keep eating hot dogs. Not counting them because the remainder will be given to ex slaves.

As for those 4 character points: are they inclusive of, or in addition to, previously-awarded 2 character points?

UPD: And since we might have points to spend... what do you think about this technique? Will you allow it as per Kromm's #8?

----------


## u-b

Sean learns from his mistakes and has 2 more points spent on Driving for a total of 12. He also learns some of his car's quirks, amounting to 1-point equipment bond.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> As for those 4 character points: are they inclusive of, or in addition to, previously-awarded 2 character points?
> 
> UPD: And since we might have points to spend... what do you think about this technique? Will you allow it as per Kromm's #8?


In addition to.

Sorry, can't allow that Technqiue. Just buy up Acrobatics skill.

----------


## u-b

> The town is just a little too primitive to have a tow truck or a vehicle winch, the exiles will need to try harder to get that if they wanna salvage that damaged pickup back at the camp.


Is the damaged pickup in too bad a shape to be towed on the rope by the other pickup? I don't mind if we do that on first gear and/or ruin the damaged car's flattened tires. Otherwise, I think Richard should just proceed with the sale of horses and stagecoaches, taking whatever they seem to be giving for them as long as it is not total junk.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Is the damaged pickup in too bad a shape to be towed on the rope by the other pickup? I don't mind if we do that on first gear and/or ruin the damaged car's flattened tires. Otherwise, I think Richard should just proceed with the sale of horses and stagecoaches, taking whatever they seem to be giving for them as long as it is not total junk.


The damaged truck has flat tires - the grenade's fragments burst them. Dragging the truck along, as opposed to towing it, would make for very slow going.

The stagecoaches and horses can be sold at the town, but the townsfolk would prefer to pay in other barter goods than food and bullets (they are very protective of that stuff, but they can pay partly in it). Fortunately, they get enough traders hiding out here that they have some advanced and valuable gear to offer. Anything you are interested in? An insulated sleeping bag? Batteries? Antitoxins? Cutting torch? Telescope? Crash kit? Tool kit? Pistol silencer? Laser sight? Backpacks? Climbing gear? Rope? Tents? Cooking gear? TL 8 revolvers?

----------


## u-b

Well, I think running flat tires is not dragging. It just mandates a low speed and ruins the rubber beyond the ability to repair. I once ran one flat tire to the station because I planned to replace the set after the season anyway and could not be bothered to change the tire on the road. It was not in any way problematic. The tire, which was originally repairable, was junk afterwards.

We basically want anything of value we can transport and later sell for something useful. Stagecoaches and broken cars are not portable enough. If there is a chance they could have useful stuff, sure, we'll jump at the opportunity right away. I'll make a short list of things in which we are paricularly interested. Hopefuly, later today.

----------


## Volthawk

Maybe, if the damaged truck really is in a state where getting it to town is impractical, we could just start taking the truck apart to fill our remaining storage capacity with any intact parts and general scrap metal we can get off the thing? That or we could do enough repairs to get it to the state where it's practical to tow - if the tyres are the issue, how much are new ones here in town?

And yeah, other goods are fine. If they have advanced revolvers, do they have good rifles/shotguns? Might be worth getting the hunter something a little better than a rolling block if he's going to be fighting with us for a while. Not sure if we're missing much in terms of miscelleneous kit on a quick look through the car's inventory, so otherwise I guess we just want low weight high value items? u-b's probably thought of other things, though.

Hm. Since those 4CP are in addition to the two from earlier, and I had two red mark CP unspent as well, puts me at 8 unspent. Should start actually buying things now.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq will spend 2 points to raise his Guns (GL) to 14, leaving 7 unspent

----------


## u-b

I'm not specifying "the rest" of what we accept here because of the ruling on the very beginning on AtE47 stating that we effectively get random gear at _half_ its normal price. The things we are totally willing to buy at full price are...

1a. Winchester Model 1901, 10G, Fine, TL6 _(upd: this is assuming the hunter has ST11+)_
1b. Winchester Model 1901, 10G, Fine (Reliable), TL6
1c. Pump Shotgun, TL6
2. Some ammo for that, including standard buck shots, TL7 multi-flechette shots, and either TL7 APDS slugs or just standard slugs. Moderate amounts. Not willing to drain their reserves here.
3. Steel plate fit for early concealable vest
4. Collimating sight, preferably tritium-powered, TL7
5. Infrared targeting laser for long arms, TL8. This one is expensive, so, only if we sell the truck. Also, Sean will confirm that he can see the dot, and that Richard cannot see the dot, before we purchase this one. HT says one needs to have Night Vision to see the dot. Sean has some, but his is not techical, so he checks first.
6. Medium short wave radio, TL8 (text and voice modes). Maybe with built-in secure encryption capability, but default TL8 basic encryption would also be good. This one is expensive, so, only if we sell the truck.
7. Golf laser rangefinder, TL8. As sold on Amazon.

We'll see if we can name more stuff after they say what of this is available. Some details about the gear requested are in wish list of our doc.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The hunter has ST 11+, he can get a better shotgun without a hassle.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> 1a. Winchester Model 1901, 10G, Fine, TL6 _(upd: this is assuming the hunter has ST11+)_
> 1b. Winchester Model 1901, 10G, Fine (Reliable), TL6
> 1c. Pump Shotgun, TL6
> 2. Some ammo for that, including standard buck shots, TL7 multi-flechette shots, and either TL7 APDS slugs or just standard slugs. Moderate amounts. Not willing to drain their reserves here.
> 3. Steel plate fit for early concealable vest
> 4. Collimating sight, preferably tritium-powered, TL7
> 5. Infrared targeting laser for long arms, TL8. This one is expensive, so, only if we sell the truck. Also, Sean will confirm that he can see the dot, and that Richard cannot see the dot, before we purchase this one. HT says one needs to have Night Vision to see the dot. Sean has some, but his is not techical, so he checks first.
> 6. Medium short wave radio, TL8 (text and voice modes). Maybe with built-in secure encryption capability, but default TL8 basic encryption would also be good. This one is expensive, so, only if we sell the truck.
> 7. Golf laser rangefinder, TL8. As sold on Amazon.


Alright, you can buy from the town items 1a, 1b, 1c, standard shotgun shells (but not the other ammo types), 3, 4, 6, and 7. The other stuff is not available (although a laser sight for a pistol is available).

----------


## u-b

Good enough.

1. Do we have to have good tires to tow the damaged pickup? Spending the rest of the day towing old tires is fine.
2. Or maybe we can repair the tires in a reasonable time given our tools?
3. If we need new tires, are they available for rent or for sale? If so, for how much?
4. Or maybe a sedan would be enough to tow the pickup and we can use the tires for our good pickup? This is assuming they have different tires, or we could use the tires from sedan and tow with a pickup.
5. And how much for tow rope?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> 1. Do we have to have good tires to tow the damaged pickup? Spending the rest of the day towing old tires is fine.
> 2. Or maybe we can repair the tires in a reasonable time given our tools?
> 3. If we need new tires, are they available for rent or for sale? If so, for how much?
> 4. Or maybe a sedan would be enough to tow the pickup and we can use the tires for our good pickup? This is assuming they have different tires, or we could use the tires from sedan and tow with a pickup.
> 5. And how much for tow rope?


1) I don't think so, but you'll be replacing the tires anyway if you want to repair it. Without tires, the truck is not worth much except as metal scrap.
2) Do you have a tool kit for the Mechanic (Automobile) skill?
3) Buying new tires is $800 per tire. Renting tires is unheard of.
4) The sedan could used for towing, but it is not optimal. The Driving skill roll would be at -2 for improvised equipment. Taking off tires from the other truck would be fine.
5) I think it is the same price as steel cable.

----------


## u-b

> 2) Do you have a tool kit for the Mechanic (Automobile) skill?


Yep. Have "Portable Tool Kit (Mechanic (Automobile))". Do we need any extra supplies/materials or just the kit is enough? How long it is going to take for one skill check? A skill check per tire or one for all? I'll write IC to the effect.

Also, how much quirks in that car? I will try to assembe the final shopping list complete with valuations.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Yep. Have "Portable Tool Kit (Mechanic (Automobile))". Do we need any extra supplies/materials or just the kit is enough? How long it is going to take for one skill check? A skill check per tire or one for all? I'll write IC to the effect.
> 
> Also, how much quirks in that car? I will try to assembe the final shopping list complete with valuations.


Just the tool kit and parts equal to 5% of value for extra parts bonus.
Repairing it is covered in AtE2 page 41.

Just one roll, to restore the truck's HP. Modifier is +1-2, I believe. 30 minutes of work. Fixing the tires would be done completely if you roll a normal success, and the damaged stuff in the cab might need a critical success or more repair rolls.

3 flaws, for -30% value.

----------


## u-b

> Repairing it is covered in AtE2 page 41.
> 
> ...and the damaged stuff in the cab might need a critical success or more repair rolls.


As for "more repair rolls", are they any good without spare parts? I mean, it's a major repair, right? Even if the tires are minor one. I wonder if we can improve the car's value up from a quarter by spending the rest of the day working on it (e.g. to prove the engine can run and suchlike). Rolling parts needed anyway, call it a diagnostics.




> Parts needed to really repair the car: (1d6)[1]*10%


UPD: So, we can spend 10% (and some time, all right), to gain 45% (0.6 trading rate times 0.75 difference between broken and fixed), netting us +35% of some reasonably huge number, or, in other words, $39200. Well worth it, I'd say.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> As for "more repair rolls", are they any good without spare parts? I mean, it's a major repair, right?


Minor repair, but extra parts will come in handy anyway. Look back over the dice rolls thread, and you'll see the grenades did about 15 damage to the truck (but double check just in case I got it wrong). The repair roll just now healed 4.

----------


## u-b

> Minor repair, but extra parts will come in handy anyway. Look back over the dice rolls thread, and you'll see the grenades did about 15 damage to the truck (but double check just in case I got it wrong). The repair roll just now healed 4.


I think I got to the root of this.




> Damage (4d6-1)[15] cr ex


Minus DR5, plus a few hits of fragmentation damage for 2d6-5 each, so, yes, something about 15 total. With 55 total hit points I would even consider it a mostly working condition. But I did not dig this deep because you also wrote...




> The other pickup truck will require major repairs.


So I just went with that.

Let's say we spend (some of) the rest of the day fixing the truck with no extra parts and sell it for 0.6 of its full value as normal, maybe minus the glass. I'll write to the effect.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean or Richard may have to roll Interrogation skill. Each attempt and roll takes one hour. The effective opposing Will is 13.

----------


## u-b

> They have some good quality horses and hunting dogs....


If only these would be convenient to lug around. So far, assuming the actual check confirms the crypto module was actually installed in the radio all along, we have about $35000 * 0.6 = $21000 of surplus value we'd like to convert into _something_. It could be...
1. The rest of their shop, whatever's there. If this goes at 10% discount and at 50% value (as per #614d and AtE47, assuming those are cumulative, not sure), we'll get about $46000 in whatever thingies they have. If their primary proposal is animals, the rate for non-animal things could be worse, but probably no worse than even, which still gives us $35000 in random gear. This is the deal we would choose, if possible.
2. Horses (at flat 50% price we'd end up with 20 total, including 4 horses not sold).
3. Dogs (we are talking over 100 fully trained guard dogs, I doubt they have that many and I _certainly_ wouldn't want to handle the lot). Maybe we should buy a few for the base and Bart.
4. Other ideas? I think we might look at B289 night vision goggles if available, they are super cheap and we could buy several. I don't suppose they have trauma plates.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Tariq repairs the truck a little more. Richard and Sean get the slavers to talk.




> If only these would be convenient to lug around. So far, assuming the actual check confirms the crypto module was actually installed in the radio all along, we have about $35000 * 0.6 = $21000 of surplus value we'd like to convert into _something_. It could be...
> 1. The rest of their shop, whatever's there. If this goes at 10% discount and at 50% value (as per #614d and AtE47, assuming those are cumulative, not sure), we'll get about $46000 in whatever thingies they have. If their primary proposal is animals, the rate for non-animal things could be worse, but probably no worse than even, which still gives us $35000 in random gear. This is the deal we would choose, if possible.
> 2. Horses (at flat 50% price we'd end up with 20 total, including 4 horses not sold).
> 3. Dogs (we are talking over 100 fully trained guard dogs, I doubt they have that many and I _certainly_ wouldn't want to handle the lot). Maybe we should buy a few for the base and Bart.
> 4. Other ideas? I think we might look at B289 night vision goggles if available, they are super cheap and we could buy several. I don't suppose they have trauma plates.


1) Weeeellllll...How about some drugs and booze? (The shopkeeper doesn't say drugs and booze, he says "luxury items".)
2) Four horses are available for purchase.
3) Ten dogs, useful for hunting or sledding are available for purchase.
4) How about replacement or backup guns?

----------


## u-b

> 1) Weeeellllll...How about some drugs and booze?


As for the drugs, we could take all of their stock if they give us good price. We are not users and Sean would rather avoid having to take the full bid-ask spread both buying and then selling the stuff.




> 3) Ten dogs, useful for hunting or sledding are available for purchase.
> 4) How about replacement or backup guns?


Assuming we get standard rates only (with 10% discount that Richard could get us), and thus get to choose the wares, the current proposal would be like this. Of note:
1. Added more steel plates (one for each early concealable vest that we have).
2. Buying more guns (not sure if the exact models requested are available).
3. Also, considering an Infrared version of TL8 Large Tactical Headlight, but only if Sean can see the illumination (seeing less than 100 yards is fine too) _and_ Richard cannot see the _source_ of the illumination.
4. Not sure about exact price of the dogs.




> The work camp is in the north-west of the state...


Did they give the exact location already or do we have to ask again?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> As for the drugs, we could take all of their stock if they give us good price. We are not users and Sean would rather avoid having to take the full bid-ask spread both buying and then selling the stuff.
> 
> Assuming we get standard rates only (with 10% discount that Richard could get us), and thus get to choose the wares, the current proposal would be like this. Of note:
> 1. Added more steel plates (one for each early concealable vest that we have).
> 2. Buying more guns (not sure if the exact models requested are available).
> 3. Also, considering an Infrared version of TL8 Large Tactical Headlight, but only if Sean can see the illumination (seeing less than 100 yards is fine too) _and_ Richard cannot see the _source_ of the illumination.
> 4. Not sure about exact price of the dogs.
> 
> Did they give the exact location already or do we have to ask again?


You could buy heroin pills, $25 per, if I recall correctly. Crystal meth is worth $100 per dose. Booze goes for $20 a bottle.

1) Steel plates, not ceramic? That's less DR, but not abalative.
2) Yeah, those guns are available.
3) Infrared gear is a little too high tech for the merchants.
4) Did the Animals chapter from Basic Set 2 not say? I'd put it at $400 per dog.

You got the place marked on the map exactly. It is 70 miles from the radar base.

----------


## u-b

> You could buy heroin pills, $25 per, if I recall correctly. Crystal meth is worth $100 per dose. Booze goes for $20 a bottle.


Well, these are normal prices. The problem with them it that we are to by at $25 per dose and then later sell at $15 per dose. We'll pass.




> 1) Steel plates, not ceramic? That's less DR, but not abalative.


I somehow assumed they don't have the best armor. If they do, we'll do our best to buy the following instead, adding as much value as it takes:
1. Three TL8 truma plates
2. Three TL8 ballistic helmets (preferably with visors)




> 4) Did the Animals chapter from Basic Set 2 not say? I'd put it at $400 per dog.


That only gives a lower bound (and an astronomical upper bound). $400 is exactly my guess, so it's fine.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I somehow assumed they don't have the best armor. If they do, we'll do our best to buy the following instead, adding as much value as it takes:


They do not. Steel plates are available, not ceramics. No ballistic helmets, either.

----------


## u-b

> 3) Infrared gear is a little too high tech for the merchants.


Then we'll just buy more low-tech optics and low-tech armor. The list should be final. Enough to outfit 2.5 more people should we ever have to.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, you make the purchase.

Now, where does the exiles go to next? Radar base, Red Brick, or somewhere else?

----------


## u-b

> Now, where does the exiles go to next? Radar base, Red Brick, or somewhere else?


Sean's plan is to drive to the radar base, either in the evening or the morning, as appropriate. There we maybe interrogate the prisoners for a bit, hand them to waffle house guys for safekeeping, leave the pickup and go back to Red Brick in two cars to be there by the evening.

Related: how are the waffle house guys equipped? I wonder if we should start putting together some Radar Base Arsenal...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Related: how are the waffle house guys equipped? I wonder if we should start putting together some Radar Base Arsenal...


The Waffle House guards are armed with swords, single shotguns, crossbows, knives, revolvers and axes. They are wearing metal armour.

----------


## u-b

> The Waffle House guards are armed with swords, single shotguns, crossbows, knives, revolvers and axes. They are wearing metal armour.


Hmm... that is a lot of dubious proficiencies. Granted, Sean also has a few. Assuming the melee weapons are kept for close combat option only, not as main weapon, most of them should be able to handle a gun... How many TL6 pump shotguns they can effectively utilize? I also wonder if the revolvers they use are better on worse than Webley Mk VI and whether they would consider switching from pistols to shotguns or rifles. Winchester Model 1873 would be about the worst rifle Sean has in mind and maybe Springfield M1 Garand and up, depending on available funds and the quantities needed.

Also, that metal armor: TL5 steel or worse? Full body or partial?

UPD: Thinking about the crossbowmen, I think we could get some improved gear for them too, if they are not yet at fine / very fine crossbow and bolt quality. How many of them and what's the strength rating desired?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Hmm... that is a lot of dubious proficiencies. Granted, Sean also has a few. Assuming the melee weapons are kept for close combat option only, not as main weapon, most of them should be able to handle a gun... How many TL6 pump shotguns they can effectively utilize? I also wonder if the revolvers they use are better on worse than Webley Mk VI and whether they would consider switching from pistols to shotguns or rifles. Winchester Model 1873 would be about the worst rifle Sean has in mind and maybe Springfield M1 Garand and up, depending on available funds and the quantities needed.
> 
> Also, that metal armor: TL5 steel or worse? Full body or partial?
> 
> UPD: Thinking about the crossbowmen, I think we could get some improved gear for them too, if they are not yet at fine / very fine crossbow and bolt quality. How many of them and what's the strength rating desired?


The waffle house guards are ten in number, they are a diverse lot with an eclectic share of weapons. (They also probably have some slam fire guns with black powder loads on the side, too, as backup.) They can use better shotguns without a problem. Their revolvers are the .36 ones from the Basic Set 1. Their metal armor is mostly effectively DR 4-6, mostly partial. Their crossbows are ST 12 rating, they have five.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Just as a note for everyone; the in-game season is now half a month into Spring. I think that means less or no snow now. So less problems with moving outdoors, but water is a bit harder to forage for.

----------


## u-b

The current proposal is as follows:
1. We rest for the night.
2. Richard gets instructed about the proper usage of the radio: 1 point in Electronics Operation (Communication)?
3. We enter encryption key(s) into our and radar base radios, allowing us to choose secure communication whenever we want to. Using the key(s) is protected by master password. Erasing the key(s) is protected by master password. Extracting the keys is impossible by any reasonable means. We tell the base to text us, in encrypted form, anything they deem important enough. The rest we will request by voice or in person when we have the time.
4. Sean spends some time trying the lockpicks at the lockbox (and spending 1 point for Lockpicking).
5. Richard asks more questions of the prisoners (Sean will suggest some when it comes to that).
6. Tariq converts the rest of the grenades for quicker 15-yard arming.
7. We change our plans about which car to leave at the base. It seems we might need to transport a sizeable amount of cargo, so we'll leave the second sedan and take the pickup with us.
8. We pick up some drugs from the base and leave for Red Brick.

----------


## Volthawk

Sounds good to me.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Sure, sounds good.

Edit: I rolled for the grenade modifications. There are 18 HE and 6 Tear-gas grenades that need modification. I only needed the first 3 rolls to modify the remaining HE grenades (6 from the first roll, 7 from the second, 5 from the third), and both tear-gas rolls (5 from the first, 1 from the second). This took a total of 36 minutes.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yeah, Sean can learn Lockpicking and Electronics Operation (Comms).

What further questions do you ask the prisoners?

----------


## u-b

> Tariq would likely have to partner with someone with Armoury (Missile Weapons) to do so


Maybe this could be solved by using actual bolts for parts, only replacing the warhead. The bolts should be available.




> I'll wait on the GM's call on the proposed stats and what TL it could qualify as (6, 7?).


My calculations were $10 base x4 for TL6 explosive charge. I think it's a conservative estimate given that a 40mm grenade has the same $10 base cost, but a more complicated TL7 fuse. The bolts should probably have simple fuses, which are armed not in flight, but "always on", protected by a removable safety cap. Let's see what the GM thinks of this.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Treat the invention/modification as having the same TL as the grenade.

----------


## u-b

> The Snowbunnies report that the situation is calm on their end. They've been cleaning and rebuilding without incident.


No news from the interrogators?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> No news from the interrogators?


They have not had the opportunity, the maintaining of their base comes first.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

No change to the plan?
What will the exiles be doing next?
Sorry if you were waiting on me for the game to continue.

----------


## u-b

I think we were waiting for Tariq to make some 25 explosive arrows (or whatever quantity he can make before lunch). But I guess we can calculate the amount produced while we follow through with the plan. I've rearranged some gear (taking the drugs and leaving a full tank of gas in the car we don't take with us). Heading to Red Brick and leaving Bart to guard the cars while we check for any news in that tavern. I'll make any necessary rolls now and will writa an IC post in the evening.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay, Tariq, roll to craft the grenade arrows.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Okay, Tariq, roll to craft the grenade arrows.


Okay, I rolled five times, spending roughly 30 minutes to craft 24 bolts and expend $20 of parts.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Good.

Now you're all back in Red Brick. Eat a meal for breakfast, Mark off the fuel for the two hour drive.

----------


## u-b

> Mark off the fuel for the two hour drive.


I would prefer it in miles. That would alleviate the need to un-apply various car speeds and road conditions.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I would prefer it in miles. That would alleviate the need to un-apply various car speeds and road conditions.


22 miles.
Remember, the snow has melted.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Could you make a Reaction Roll for the door guard, please? His basic attitude is a -2 penalty, but you should factor in your own reaction modifiers as well.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Poole offers $15 each for the heroin pills, $100 for each dose of meth, Modafinil is worth $32 a pop, and the green "billy" is worth $800.

----------


## u-b

> the green "billy" is worth $800.


Can we have a more clear idea about what it actually _does_? Also, what about the painkillers? Does he mean morphine injectors like in first aid kits?

UPD: Also, what does he take for payments? I think we might be unable to afford the more expensive stuff if we are limited in what we can sell.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Can we have a more clear idea about what it actually _does_? Also, what about the painkillers? Does he mean morphine injectors like in first aid kits?
> 
> UPD: Also, what does he take for payments? I think we might be unable to afford the more expensive stuff if we are limited in what we can sell.


It boosts your combat skills and leg motorics. Yeah, painkillers are mostly morphine. That helps keep you alive when you are wounded.

(What does UPD stand for?) He is fine with payment in bullets.

----------


## u-b

> (What does UPD stand for?)


Just a short for UPDate, to make it known that part was not in the original post.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

You may need to roll certain skills soon, players.

In particular, Streetwise or Carousing could be very important...

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> You may need to roll certain skills soon, players.
> 
> In particular, Streetwise or Carousing could be very important...


Tariq has the former...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Roll it. The tavern is hostile territory. You need to fit in.

----------


## u-b

For the record: we have a TL8 megium radio with us and TL8? large radio at radar base. This means we have the following ranges communicating with the base:
1. In voice mode, we can routinely communicate within 105 miles (more with successful skill checks)
2. In text message mode which is quick enough to be called semi-real-time (1/100 voice bandwidth), we can routinely communicate within 1050 miles (more with successful skill checks)

An unrelated question: does Tariq's proficiency with explosives cover the creation of flash-bangs? They sort of "bang", but they do aff, not cr ex, so I'm wondering.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yes on the radio.
Yes on communicating with the base.
Yes on the flashbangs.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> (from IC thread)
> 3. Tariq is to make flashbangs and grenades for everyone. Proposing:
> - 10 stun grenades for Milkor MGL
> - 20 stun grenades for throwing
> - 30 frag grenades for throwing (preferably TL7; 20 for the arsenal, 10 for the operation)
> - maybe something else, at his option (mines etc.)


@Shoot the Moon: What stats are you proposing for the GL stun grenades, particularly cost and whether it needs to be long or not? High-Tech doesn't list this as one of the GL ammo types (the net grenade mentions using Shermuly Stun stats for those affected by the deployment explosion). I note the thrown Schermuly Stun grenade is one of the lighter grenades, which makes it more likely that it will fit in the launched grenades, but also that a lot of the special payload launched grenades are only available in a long configuration, which won't fit in the Millkor. 

At some point it would be good to find an armourer to modify the Milkor to the MGL-140/M32 configuration that _can_ accept long grenades. Actually, I'm considering upgrading Tariq's Quick Gadgeteer to just being Specialized (Armaments), but then he will also have to pick up Engineer (Small Arms) to make use of it.

For the thrown grenades he will make some Schermuly Stun and for the frag grenades some M67's from High-Tech; they have slightly higher damage than the Frag's from Basic Set, but lower damage fragmentation which also reduces the fragmentation area of effect, reducing the likelihood of friendly-fire. Tariq will likely need to use up a good amount of our Junk to build this stuff, but I guess that's what it's there for.

For the Stun grenades, I rolled 5 times, so used up $120 worth of Junk (subtracted from our list). The rolls produced 5, 4, 5, 5, and 3 for a total of 22. This took 3 hours.

For the M67 fragmentation grenades, I rolled 7 times, so used up $168 worth of junk (subtracted from our list). The rolls produced 6, 7, 4, 6, 5, 5, and 4, for a total of 37. This took 4.5 hours.

I'll roll for the GL stun grenades once I get clarification on the proposed value and compatibility with the Milkor. I'm not sure that Tariq will have time to build anything else since he's already used 7.5 hours putting these together.

I added the grenades to the equipment list.

----------


## u-b

> ...but also that a lot of the special payload launched grenades are only available in a long configuration, which won't fit in the Millkor.


We have locally-produced Milkor USA M32A1 (from the text, not the table; _upd: aaand..._ shooting it). It can chamber long rounds.




> For the thrown grenades he will make some Schermuly Stun and for the frag grenades some M67's from High-Tech; they have slightly higher damage than the Frag's from Basic Set, but lower damage fragmentation which also reduces the fragmentation area of effect, reducing the likelihood of friendly-fire. Tariq will likely need to use up a good amount of our Junk to build this stuff, but I guess that's what it's there for.


We have the materials purchased specifically to make the bangs. You can use them instead. See A52 and A80 for 40mm and other grenades, Wish List A132 for flashbangs (I'll move it to the main list some time today... _and done, A173_). You can use fractional pounds for the insides and spend scrap junk metal only for mass.




> I'm not sure that Tariq will have time to build anything else since he's already used 7.5 hours putting these together.


We have a few days, so no hurry.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> @Shoot the Moon: What stats are you proposing for the GL stun grenades, particularly cost and whether it needs to be long or not? High-Tech doesn't list this as one of the GL ammo types (the net grenade mentions using Shermuly Stun stats for those affected by the deployment explosion). I note the thrown Schermuly Stun grenade is one of the lighter grenades, which makes it more likely that it will fit in the launched grenades, but also that a lot of the special payload launched grenades are only available in a long configuration, which won't fit in the Millkor.
> 
> For the Stun grenades, I rolled 5 times, so used up $120 worth of Junk (subtracted from our list). The rolls produced 5, 4, 5, 5, and 3 for a total of 22. This took 3 hours.
> 
> For the M67 fragmentation grenades, I rolled 7 times, so used up $168 worth of junk (subtracted from our list). The rolls produced 6, 7, 4, 6, 5, 5, and 4, for a total of 37. This took 4.5 hours.
> 
> I'll roll for the GL stun grenades once I get clarification on the proposed value and compatibility with the Milkor. I'm not sure that Tariq will have time to build anything else since he's already used 7.5 hours putting these together.
> 
> I added the grenades to the equipment list.


The Schermuly Stun ones on HT 192 work fine. Stats are TL 7, value $240 (30x8). Should work with the Milkor.




> We have the materials purchased specifically to make the bangs. You can use them instead. See A52 and A80 for 40mm and other grenades, Wish List A132 for flashbangs (I'll move it to the main list some time today... _and done, A173_). You can use fractional pounds for the insides and spend scrap junk metal only for mass.


This.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> The Schermuly Stun ones on HT 192 work fine. Stats are TL 7, value $240 (30x8). Should work with the Milkor.
> 
> This.


Okay, for the frag grenades I used 2 TNT (each $40, x2 value for being very closely related) and $8 in junk. For the thrown stun grenades I used 1 unit of 'magnesium and stuff' and $40 of junk.

For the launched stun grenades, I rolled 4 times and used $96 worth of stuff (1 unit of 'magnesium and stuff', $16 worth of junk). The rolls produced 6, 3, 5, and 1 grenades, for a total of 15, taking 2 hours and 40 minutes.

----------


## Volthawk

Sorry for not posting much, been having quite limited internet access for the last couple of weeks.

With Richard's time today being taken up by the first step of handloading, nothing else to add for today - tomorrow he can start actually making the things.

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, so that's 90 handloaded match-grade catridges made in the end, with only one batch of 20 ruined by bad rolls.

----------


## u-b

> Alright, so that's 90 handloaded match-grade catridges made in the end...


I think we might have to track them separately for each rifle. So you'll have specify the quantity of rounds tuned for Richard's rifle and a separate quantity of rounds tuned for Sean's rifle. That is, unless our rifles are identical, which I somehow doubt (the DM might clarify). Expecting just a +1 to acc, like factory-made match rounds, if used in any other rifle. I haven't yet checked the math, so you might want to wait for the DM to approve before designating the numbers.

----------


## Volthawk

> I think we might have to track them separately for each rifle. So you'll have specify the quantity of rounds tuned for Richard's rifle and a separate quantity of rounds tuned for Sean's rifle. That is, unless our rifles are identical, which I somehow doubt (the DM might clarify). Expecting just a +1 to acc, like factory-made match rounds, if used in any other rifle. I haven't yet checked the math, so you might want to wait for the DM to approve before designating the numbers.


Ah right yeah, good point. I guess alternating each batch makes sense (starting with Sean as he's got the proper sharpshooter setup), so 60 for Sean and 30 for Richard (could say 50/40 too, if rather than continuing to alternate after the failed batch Richard made the next one his too, but I think getting Sean a big supply going forward is better).

----------


## u-b

> Actually, I'm considering upgrading Tariq's Quick Gadgeteer to just being Specialized (Armaments), but then he will also have to pick up Engineer (Small Arms) to make use of it.


This would work at least for the following:
1. A better GL for Tariq.
2. A cheaper high-quality firearms for the troops.

Good to have, but we can live without either. A more interesting thing would be to make TL9 *armor*. That is, if at all possible.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> This would work at least for the following:
> 1. A better GL for Tariq.
> 2. A cheaper high-quality firearms for the troops.
> 
> Good to have, but we can live without either. A more interesting thing would be to make TL9 *armor*. That is, if at all possible.


Armor isn't listed in any of the specialized categories, but armaments is probably the closest. Still, that would be challenging. A TL 9 Tactical Suit (B.284) would be worth $96,000 ($3,000 x 32 TL modifier), giving -4 to the Inventing roll, and needing $9,600 of parts, minimum. And, my skill is unlikely to be anywhere close to the 19 I have for Demolitions, so that -4 would hurt.

----------


## u-b

We would be entirely willing to throw both time and money at the problem, especially since with quick gadgeteer the time and the money are not that much. Suppose we use up a concealable vest per suit. That gives $32000 worth of materials for being closely related (both flexible armors, I think). Might add a few early concealable wests too. Spend some extra time, throw in your luck if required, and I'd say the success is nearly guaranteed. That's Tony Stark level of competence, though, so I'm not sure if we'd be allowed to do it.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

I do not think that TL 9 armor is available for inventing - I suggest TL 8 stuff is your ceiling.

Inventing TL 9 stuff would require access to advanced materials that the wasteland shops would not have publically for sale to most people, at least.

As for the prisoners, who is rolling Interrogation? Remember, one hour per attempt.

----------


## u-b

> I do not think that TL 9 armor is available for inventing - I suggest TL 8 stuff is your ceiling.


Then most practical thing to make would be fine quality firearms. Still not that bad, if you-know-who don't mind the competition. Mostly economical, though, as we can just buy those, except for GLs. We _could_ use TL8 optics, which is less available, but most of it would probably fall into the same group as TL9: kinda hard to invent an IR CCD in your garage.




> As for the prisoners, who is rolling Interrogation? Remember, one hour per attempt.


I think only Richard can meaningfully do that, so that would be him. Sean would suggest replacing "Gunmetal" with "any major city", ask away and see if it turns up any good.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Then most practical thing to make would be fine quality firearms. Still not that bad, if you-know-who don't mind the competition. Mostly economical, though, as we can just buy those, except for GLs. We _could_ use TL8 optics, which is less available, but most of it would probably fall into the same group as TL9: kinda hard to invent an IR CCD in your garage.


At any rate, we're a bit away from this, I only have 7 unspent points and I'd need 15 to upgrade to Quick Gadgeteer (Specialized) and at least 1 for Engineer (Small Arms), but that'll be the plan.

----------


## u-b

> At any rate, we're a bit away from this, I only have 7 unspent points and I'd need 15 to upgrade to Quick Gadgeteer (Specialized) and at least 1 for Engineer (Small Arms), but that'll be the plan.


You may wish to roll crafting for day 50 (_upd: I think one good idea would be to make, say, 20 M86 PDMs from HT, but altered for 24-hour self-destruct; the garrison would throw them around as soon as attacked and will be much safer for that amount of time; you can use junk/dynamite for those; unlike 40mm grenades these do not undergo any major acceleration when deployed, so no need to spend TNT_) and, if your luck is up now, also take out the minefield.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, with Richard done for the day, what are Tariq and Sean going to do?

----------


## u-b

> Alright, with Richard done for the day, what are Tariq and Sean going to do?


Sean is just resting as per #1003.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Alright, with Richard done for the day, what are Tariq and Sean going to do?


As per u-b's suggestion, Tariq will put together some M86 PDM's (will I need a separate roll to set a longer delay on those?). I think some more claymores would also be useful.

For the M86 PDMs, Tariq produces 4, 5, 4, 2, and 3 for a total of 18, and using $360 worth of parts
For the claymores, he produces 5, 2, 6, and 6 for a total of 19, using $160 worth of parts.

That took 6 hours. If there's still time, he'll take a look at the mine field.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> As per u-b's suggestion, Tariq will put together some M86 PDM's (will I need a separate roll to set a longer delay on those?).


No, just the one roll for everything.

----------


## u-b

Reading note [7] about Schermuly Stun on HT192, it says that the grenade "Also creates smoke in the area of effect.", without going into the details about this smoke.

Reading about smoke on B439, it says that "Ordinary smoke is an area-effect respiratory agent with a 10-second delay and a HT roll to resist." which results in coughing that boils down to "You are at -3 to DX and -1 to IQ, and cannot use Stealth." according to B428. Good enough, but what about vision penalties? On B548 we read that the attack penalties for "...smoke, etc." would be "-1 to -9 (GMs option)".

So, questions:
1. Assuming smoke from the thing is good enough to count as "ordinary smoke". Holding one's breath helps, right?
2. Can we estimate said attack penalties for the smoke generated by Schermuly Stun assuming the grenade is to be used indoors? Do we have to spend any grenades or raw materials to get that estimate?
3. Will the same penalty apply to vision rolls?
4. Will there be any vision penalties for using tinted goggles indoors, assuming there is enough indoor illumination to see normally with a naked eye?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So, questions:
> 1. Assuming smoke from the thing is good enough to count as "ordinary smoke". Holding one's breath helps, right?
> 2. Can we estimate said attack penalties for the smoke generated by Schermuly Stun assuming the grenade is to be used indoors? Do we have to spend any grenades or raw materials to get that estimate?
> 3. Will the same penalty apply to vision rolls?
> 4. Will there be any vision penalties for using tinted goggles indoors, assuming there is enough indoor illumination to see normally with a naked eye?


1) Yes, it helps...for a while.
2) Yes. Deploying it indoors (especially in small enclosed areas) means the penalty is on the higher side. Outdoors, the penalty is less severe. The issue is not the grenades or the materials.
3) Probably.
4) Tinted goggles? I do not think so, they simply protect your eyes from flashes.

----------


## u-b

> Tariq dismantles the bombs safely and quickly. He is done without incident in half the time he would've usually needed.


Can you specify the number of mines this adds to our stocks and stats for those mines?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Can you specify the number of mines this adds to our stocks and stats for those mines?


I believe Tariq knows the number, or it is recorded on the gear sheet? It might be 20?

Richard, what are you doing today?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> I believe Tariq knows the number, or it is recorded on the gear sheet? It might be 20?
> 
> Richard, what are you doing today?


I used the search function in both the IC and OOC threads to try to figure it out, the number seems right, I think it was a mix of types but most of the ones he made were OZMs, so I'd suggest using that.

----------


## u-b

> ...I think it was a mix of types but most of the ones he made were OZMs, so I'd suggest using that.


Made? I did not mean to collect the mines we've made, though we can do that as well. I believe we had the following:
1. Four remotely-triggered claymores protecting the radar base building (det cord running from the building). We should probably leave those, maybe even augment, but no hurry.
2. A tripwire-triggered claymore protecting the drained pool area. We should probably take this one as this is potentially accident-prone and we'll build a proper fence there anyway.
3. Two claymores near the shelter we will be visiting real soon now.
4. A preexisting minefield with pressure-triggering mines doing...



> In case of land mine damage;
> (8d6)[32]
> +
> (2d6)[7]


...so, something like PDMs but with pressure-trigger. Maybe 20 total (either before or after some of them were detonated). Unless told otherwise, I'm recording those as 20 one-pound TL7 landmines costing $30*8 each that are added to our stock.

----------


## Volthawk

> Richard, what are you doing today?


Hm. Nothing particularly comes to mind for further interrogations and I believe Richard's up to date on armoury matters (unless we want to start pulling apart our normal bullets to make some amount of matchloads out of them), so he's pretty free today. I suppose that means he'll just help out around the base - pitch in with any building work if that's still going on, maybe take a shift on watch, socialise with the people here, that sort of thing.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay, I think we can skip to the next day then.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Made? I did not mean to collect the mines we've made, though we can do that as well. I believe we had the following:
> 1. Four remotely-triggered claymores protecting the radar base building (det cord running from the building). We should probably leave those, maybe even augment, but no hurry.
> 2. A tripwire-triggered claymore protecting the drained pool area. We should probably take this one as this is potentially accident-prone and we'll build a proper fence there anyway.
> 3. Two claymores near the shelter we will be visiting real soon now.
> 4. A preexisting minefield with pressure-triggering mines doing...
> 
> ...so, something like PDMs but with pressure-trigger. Maybe 20 total (either before or after some of them were detonated). Unless told otherwise, I'm recording those as 20 one-pound TL7 landmines costing $30*8 each that are added to our stock.


A bunch of the mines in the original mine field were blown up, and I replaced them with OZMs, but I don't know how many.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Richard, what are you doing for the day?

----------


## Volthawk

Same as yesterday, I think, just generally pitching in and helping where he can with the horse and fence and such.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Same as yesterday, I think, just generally pitching in and helping where he can with the horse and fence and such.


Tariq will do the same unless there are any other specific tasks that call for his talents.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Another day just working at the base, Richard and Tariq?

----------


## Volthawk

> Another day just working at the base, Richard and Tariq?


Yeah, sounds about right.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Yeah, sounds about right.


Yes, sounds good.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq spends much of the day making the different varieties of hand grenades, as requested.

For the Diehl M51s, in 2 hours and 50 minutes he produces (4, 5, 6, 2, and 3) 20 of them at a cost of $120 in parts. A pound of TNT ($40 x2) and $40 of junk will supply the parts.

For the ARGES HG 86, in 3 hours he produces (4, 4, 3, 3, and 5) 19 of them at a cost of $200 in parts. 2 units of fuses ($40 x2), a pound of TNT ($40 x2) and $40 of junk will supply the parts.

Parts subtracted from inventory and grenades added.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Distance from radar base to Red Brick; 90 miles
Distance from radar base to Shelter 43; 100 miles

----------


## u-b

> 22 miles


Was this for our last trip from the base to Red Brick?




> Distance from radar base to Red Brick; 90 miles


I'm asking because this seems more like the distance from base to Gunmetal, if I remenber correctly.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Was this for our last trip from the base to Red Brick?
> 
> 
> I'm asking because this seems more like the distance from base to Gunmetal, if I remenber correctly.


My apologies, you're correct, 22 miles.

----------


## u-b

> The 7 Vermont Rangers have military grade automatic rifles, body armor and a "hummer" - all of it is TL 8 and in decent condition.


1. Do they have TL8 limb armor too? Which one is that? Or do they prefer to go without limb armor?
2. Will they grab a pair of flashbangs each, the goggles and the earplugs?
3. Do Richard and Tariq need time to prepare? I presume Tariq would want to load his Milkor with all flashbangs as per plan A and have some hand grenades on him as a backup. Will richard take two flashbangs too? Bart will be given goggles and earplugs, but no grenades.
4. The Bruckner guy probably knows a lot, so we should try to avoid killing shots at that one if he can be identified.
5. After everyone is ready and unless told otherwise, Tariq is to take out _one_ mine (near the entrance), Sean is to take out the camera, then the first group is to advance.
6. Sean is willing to go with the first group provided the second group including Tariq is following some 15 yards behind, ready to shoot at anything that appears in sight.

----------


## Volthawk

Richard's all for Plan A, so he'll take the flashbangs and other bits of kit in accordance with it. Other than that, he's good to go - he'll volunteer for the first team as well, given he's the best armoured of our group and his sight doesn't need time aiming to get the bonus (so he can fire quite quickly if need be).

----------


## u-b

As for taking people alive:
1. Are we using any part of HT162 Optional Wounding Rules? I suppose we are not, but checking to be sure.
2. Are limb hit point limits per wound or total? How much will I inflict if I put three bullets through the very same leg?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> 1. Do they have TL8 limb armor too? Which one is that? Or do they prefer to go without limb armor?
> 2. Will they grab a pair of flashbangs each, the goggles and the earplugs?
> 3. Do Richard and Tariq need time to prepare? I presume Tariq would want to load his Milkor with all flashbangs as per plan A and have some hand grenades on him as a backup. Will richard take two flashbangs too? Bart will be given goggles and earplugs, but no grenades.
> 4. The Bruckner guy probably knows a lot, so we should try to avoid killing shots at that one if he can be identified.
> 5. After everyone is ready and unless told otherwise, Tariq is to take out _one_ mine (near the entrance), Sean is to take out the camera, then the first group is to advance.
> 6. Sean is willing to go with the first group provided the second group including Tariq is following some 15 yards behind, ready to shoot at anything that appears in sight.


1) DAP and Ballistic Leggings.
2) Sure, if you're offering.
3) Players?
4) Fingers crossed.
5) Ready...
6) Sure, the team is comfortable with that.




> As for taking people alive:
> 1. Are we using any part of HT162 Optional Wounding Rules? I suppose we are not, but checking to be sure.
> 2. Are limb hit point limits per wound or total? How much will I inflict if I put three bullets through the very same leg?


1) Well, "Limb Hits" sounds good. We have not been using "Body Hits" so far, IIRC. "Stopping the Bleeding" has not had a chance to come up, IIRC.
2) I'd say limits per wound, not total. Three hits through the same leg are counted as individual losses, each capped by the limit...and each capable of crippling and knockdown/stun.

----------


## u-b

> Tariq carefully disarms the mine and looks to see what kind it is...


It's _our_ mine. Specifically, a Claymore. We've planted two of those - one at the entrance (now safely disarmed and can be added to gear) and one closer to the cars.  We've planted them both to deter the pursuit, to dissuade the escape and maybe to get some of those guys blown up. Though it seems that if anyone has escaped, they did it some other way...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The land mine is still there, the cars are still there...

----------


## u-b

> It's _our_ mine. Specifically, a Claymore. We've planted two of those - one at the entrance (now safely disarmed and can be added to gear) and one closer to the cars.





> The land mine is still there, the cars are still there...


I was talking _our_ cars as they were parked some 500 yards from the entrance. Two cars here in the cave have not been trapped, they have been blasted for good. Pity now that we know we could have taken them, but that's what you get for acting on incomplete information. The main concern now seems to be not to share the fate of all those bodies...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean, see the dice rolls thread for results on your various skills...

In particular, you found the tracks of a machine on treads.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Maybe I'm missing something, but you can confirm what you guys will do next? You're not going to touch the elevator, you have not gone down the staircase yet, you want Tariq to help lead the way? Is that correct?

----------


## u-b

We are basically asking the rangers for their input on this as mission objective seems to be altered. The questions are:
1. Are they good to continue given new data?
2. Should we wave on the cameras to try to establish contact?
3. Should we barricade the elevator?
4. Should we go down the staircase?

Tariq should probably reload his Milkor with explosives and that's all we need from him right now.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> We are basically asking the rangers for their input on this as mission objective seems to be altered. The questions are:
> 1. Are they good to continue given new data?
> 2. Should we wave on the cameras to try to establish contact?
> 3. Should we barricade the elevator?
> 4. Should we go down the staircase?
> 
> Tariq should probably reload his Milkor with explosives and that's all we need from him right now.


1) The Rangers are fine with this.
2) The Rangers are not used to diplomacy and are not great talkers...
3) Wouldn't be a bad idea.
4) The Rangers can take it or leave it, really. They have a hunch that the raiders are dead either way.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> We are basically asking the rangers for their input on this as mission objective seems to be altered. The questions are:
> 1. Are they good to continue given new data?
> 2. Should we wave on the cameras to try to establish contact?
> 3. Should we barricade the elevator?
> 4. Should we go down the staircase?
> 
> Tariq should probably reload his Milkor with explosives and that's all we need from him right now.


Sure thing, Tariq can swap out the flash-bangs for regular grenades.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The dead raiders have on their bodies;

Full sets of leather armor on all of them
3 large knives
Junk worth $90
2 black powder slam-fire pistols
2 pairs of tinted goggles
20 pistol bullets
5 rifle bullets
6 shotgun shells
10 paper cartridges for the black powder slam-fire pistols

----------


## u-b

Has anyone of us ever seen Overseer Mailer in person (in public or otherwise) or was it just the prints and the video? If video, was any of her being in public?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yes, occasionally. She is in public for speeches, some announcements, and formal dinners with other high level officials of the Shelter. From a distance, and behind bullet-proof glass, you have seen Overseer Mailer in person, more or less. If it was not a body double, or her daughter who is impersonating her, or whatever...

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Note to self: the damage rolls for these grenades has been rather underwhelming, Tariq needs to whip up some TL8 HE or HEDP grenades to increase the lethality.

----------


## u-b

Do Waffle House men have their own transportation to make a trip to a large shopping center like Gunmetal?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Do Waffle House men have their own transportation to make a trip to a large shopping center like Gunmetal?


Yes, a slow but big bus.

----------


## u-b

> The Waffle House settlement has its own well, but they purchase redundant back-up supplies from travelling salesmen.


1. Are we entitled to use the well?
2. How many empty and full water bottles local market has to offer?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> 1. Are we entitled to use the well?
> 2. How many empty and full water bottles local market has to offer?


1) Yup.
2) Empty bottles number 20+4d6. Full water bottles number 1d6x15.

----------


## u-b

I'd like to know if Richard has disclosed any of the following:
1. Us taking prisoners at the sky resort.
2. Us finding a shelter.
3. Us learning of some raiders' outpost.

I think this should not be the case, but checking anyway.

----------


## Volthawk

> I'd like to know if Richard has disclosed any of the following:
> 1. Us taking prisoners at the sky resort.
> 2. Us finding a shelter.
> 3. Us learning of some raiders' outpost.
> 
> I think this should not be the case, but checking anyway.


Yeah, those kinds of details (prisoners, the intel they have, situations they haven't fully dealt with yet) weren't in Richard's stories - he was focusing on the their past successes, the places they've attacked or defended, allies they've made, that kind of thing. The broad strokes and achievements that make them look good, not everything.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

@Shoot Da Moon: Would you allow my Quick Gadgeteer to extend to Illumination rounds (HT, p. 143/p.171)? if so, this seems like a good time to use Tariq's Gizmo for a retroactive invention to take away the attacker's darkness-based concealment.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> @Shoot Da Moon: Would you allow my Quick Gadgeteer to extend to Illumination rounds (HT, p. 143/p.171)? if so, this seems like a good time to use Tariq's Gizmo for a retroactive invention to take away the attacker's darkness-based concealment.


Sure. Roll it.

----------


## u-b

> The closest group of attackers is a few men, who are lighting molotov cocktails.


How far away are these?




> A Waffle House guard fires a flare into the woods, and reveals the location of a bigger group of men (about 6) who are behind trees and crawling through undergrowth.
> The attacker in the ruin are using broken windows on the second floor to fire single shotguns at security forces.


And these.

UPD: Do these guys look about the same as the guys we've fought during the day? Or are they different?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Sure. Roll it.


Tariq produces 6 Illumination rounds for his grenade launcher.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> How far away are these?
> 
> 
> And these.
> 
> UPD: Do these guys look about the same as the guys we've fought during the day? Or are they different?


15 yards.
30 yards.
Look like the same.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sorry if I do not post often enough, but I have gotten teeth removed, and I am going to need time to manage the pain. Please have some patience.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Sorry if I do not post often enough, but I have gotten teeth removed, and I am going to need time to manage the pain. Please have some patience.


No problem, get well soon!

----------


## Volthawk

Yeah, no worries.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The pain comes and goes. Here's hoping it does not interfere much.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The improvised leather armor sets are DR 1. Probably not worth much.

*All player characters earn 1 bonus Character Point for defeating the mutants' attack on the Waffle House.*

----------


## u-b

> Not much traffic around the gate - dust and debris has gathered, no recent footprints. The doors to the inside of the building have some foot traffic, but they do not lead to the gate.


I don't quite get it. We were tracking a group of mutants. We found a gate that does not feature their recent footprints. So...
1. Why are we interested in this gate and this building?
2. Where do the footprints actually lead?
3. Or are the footprints we were following for some reason not recent?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I don't quite get it. We were tracking a group of mutants. We found a gate that does not feature their recent footprints. So...
> 1. Why are we interested in this gate and this building?
> 2. Where do the footprints actually lead?
> 3. Or are the footprints we were following for some reason not recent?


The recent footprints lead to this area, and there are not any other buildings around where the footprints can be found. They might have a secret entrance inside the building?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

I'm invoking Sean's Unluckiness Disadvantage, his attempt to pick the lock attracts bad guy attention.

----------


## u-b

> It was a single shotgun, and it was loaded with a slug not shot. He's either reloading or switching weapons. You are going to shot back first anyway.


I mean, he might have friends coming in or observing the scenery. I'm just not comfortable not getting the optimum dodge. The shot against this one guy is rolled already.

----------


## Volthawk

Speed-wise, Richard has DX 13 and Basic Speed 6, but given the circumstances it makes sense that Sean would do something first.

So how far from Richard and Tariq is the corner, and how far from the corner is the shotgunner? Just want to know how much moving we'll need to do to get a bead on him.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So how far from Richard and Tariq is the corner, and how far from the corner is the shotgunner? Just want to know how much moving we'll need to do to get a bead on him.


My mistake, Richard goes before Tariq.
5 yards of distance to the corner for both of you. The enemy has -3 Range penalty from the corner.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Six targets were hit, most died. Good shooting, Sean.
Feel stupid for not mentioning the -2 Range penalty.

----------


## u-b

> The pistoleros are in cover, not the melee men. The melee men are Range -0. Call it 3 wasted bullets, mostly around the gunmen. If you shot the 2 gunmen, you shot half of the melee men, correct?


Oh, indeed. I copied those shots without thinking. Two melee men shot, one round still in the rifle.  :Small Amused:

----------


## u-b

> The room is ten by twelve yards in area.
> 
> (OC: The Range penalty for the furthest target is -4.)


So the question is whether Tariq can shoot there while being 3..5 yards away from the door. I guess should be doable.

----------


## u-b

Whoa! We'll certainly have to have a talk about architecture and explosions some time down the road if we make it that far. I rather expected only a largish-caliber shell would have that much effect at 10-yard range. Is the building too crumbly or did we damage it too much blowing up the door? I must have missed something to that effect.




> Bart takes 4 damage to left leg. What armor did you guys give him again?


The man has TL5 studded leather skirt and light TL5 shin guards. Most likely, either one or the other would apply, but some parts of the lower leg (not foot) _are_ exposed, upwards of the boot.




> ST or Escape costing 1 FP per attempt if trapped


UPD: Normal ST or Lifting ST? Because given the rolls, it would matter.

----------


## Volthawk

For large-area damage, is directional torso DR ignored or included? The entry doesn't seem to specify. If included, then Richard has (10 torso DR from vest+plate + 1 hands DR) / 2 = 5.5, rounded to 6 DR, if it isn't then it's (5+1)/2=3 DR for either no damage or 2 damage from the wall (EDIT: Actually I guess the least defended area is his eyes with no protection, since the coif+mask just protects the face and skull, which would bring the DR calcs to 5 and 2.5 rounded up to 3 - so no actual change, still no damage if frontal DR is involved and 2 damage if it isn't). The first bit of falling rubble is tanked by DR wherever it end up hitting him.

He gets out of the rubble on the first try, though.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Whoa! We'll certainly have to have a talk about architecture and explosions some time down the road if we make it that far. I rather expected only a largish-caliber shell would have that much effect at 10-yard range. Is the building too crumbly or did we damage it too much blowing up the door? I must have missed something to that effect.
> 
> 
> The man has TL5 studded leather skirt and light TL5 shin guards. Most likely, either one or the other would apply, but some parts of the lower leg (not foot) _are_ exposed, upwards of the boot.
> 
> 
> UPD: Normal ST or Lifting ST? Because given the rolls, it would matter.


The building's crumbling mostly has to do with Tariq blowing the door and launching those grenades. I also rolled badly for the initial structural integrity.
Shin guard DR applies.
Lifting ST applies.




> For large-area damage, is directional torso DR ignored or included? The entry doesn't seem to specify. If included, then Richard has (10 torso DR from vest+plate + 1 hands DR) / 2 = 5.5, rounded to 6 DR, if it isn't then it's (5+1)/2=3 DR for either no damage or 2 damage from the wall (EDIT: Actually I guess the least defended area is his eyes with no protection, since the coif+mask just protects the face and skull, which would bring the DR calcs to 5 and 2.5 rounded up to 3 - so no actual change, still no damage if frontal DR is involved and 2 damage if it isn't). The first bit of falling rubble is tanked by DR wherever it end up hitting him.
> 
> He gets out of the rubble on the first try, though.


The directional torso DR is included.
Did you make the Dodge+1 roll for the ceiling mishap?

----------


## Volthawk

> The directional torso DR is included.
> Did you make the Dodge+1 roll for the ceiling mishap?


Nope, the 11 on dodge was a failure, factoring in encumbrance.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Now it is Richard's turn, then Tariq...

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

So I'm clear, the stairs the bad guys are climbing up are distinct from the ladder the good guys are climbing down, right? Once I've confirmed that, how much distance are between them and are they on the same side of the building?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So I'm clear, the stairs the bad guys are climbing up are distinct from the ladder the good guys are climbing down, right? Once I've confirmed that, how much distance are between them and are they on the same side of the building?


Yes, the ladder is on the outside. The stairs are inside the building. Distance between the bad guys from each, or between the bad guys and the good guys? The ladder is along the south wall, the stairs are at the north part of the upper floor.

----------


## u-b

> Once I've confirmed that, how much distance are between them and are they on the same side of the building?





> Distance between the bad guys from each, or between the bad guys and the good guys?


Most likely, the distance between the stairs and the ladder (and whether one can attack from one at the other through the windows and such, which possibility I have not considered, but which might apply).

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Yes, the ladder is on the outside. The stairs are inside the building. Distance between the bad guys from each, or between the bad guys and the good guys? The ladder is along the south wall, the stairs are at the north part of the upper floor.


The distance between the ladder and the stairs. Tariq, as is his wont, would likely consider tossing a frag grenade at the ones climbing up the stairs, without necessarily considering the possible effects on the already shaky building.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

10 yards between the stairs and the ladder.
No windows to see the stairs from outside.

----------


## u-b

> A few more seconds later, all the exiles have regrouped in the yard outside the building. The gate is locked, but it should be easier to disable from this side.


Is it the following gate or some other gate?



> The dynamite blasts the gate open, sending a few bits of metal flying into the building's inner yard.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Is it the following gate or some other gate?


Whoops. My mistake, I forgot the gate was opened. Fixing.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

40 seconds until the bomb goes off.

----------


## Volthawk

Quick question: Does turning on Richard's rifle light take an action, and does doing that ruin previous Aim actions - can Richard aim for 3 secs->activate light (may or may not be its own action)->fire with aim bonuses and no darkness penalty?

----------


## u-b

> Quick question: Does turning on Richard's rifle light take an action, and does doing that ruin previous Aim actions - can Richard aim for 3 secs->activate light (may or may not be its own action)->fire with aim bonuses and no darkness penalty?


Is Richard targeting inside of the yard? I think the darkness pelanty would be just -1, considering the collimating sight, which is likely not worth spending a ready action on, but worth it if it would be free action.

----------


## Volthawk

> Is Richard targeting inside of the yard? I think the darkness pelanty would be just -1, considering the collimating sight, which is likely not worth spending a ready action on, but worth it if it would be free action.


Yeah, but it's an action for essentially +1 for the rest of the battle, in addition to the potential blind, and also means that when the others start shooting at the barricade mutants they also don't take any penalty. Feels worth it.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Quick question: Does turning on Richard's rifle light take an action, and does doing that ruin previous Aim actions - can Richard aim for 3 secs->activate light (may or may not be its own action)->fire with aim bonuses and no darkness penalty?


Turning on the light takes an action unless you have the Lightning Fingers Perk. It ruins Aim.




> Is Richard targeting inside of the yard? I think the darkness pelanty would be just -1, considering the collimating sight, which is likely not worth spending a ready action on, but worth it if it would be free action.


Richard is not targeting in the yard, the targets are still in the building.




> Yeah, but it's an action for essentially +1 for the rest of the battle, in addition to the potential blind, and also means that when the others start shooting at the barricade mutants they also don't take any penalty. Feels worth it.


The light would negate the darkness penalty, yes.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

@Shoot Da Moon: Since you called for a Fast-Draw roll to ready my grenade and pull the pin (and rightly so), I've been looking through various relevant sources (Characters, After the End, Action, Monster Hunters, Madness Dossier, Gun Fu, Tactical Shooting, etc.) and came up blank as to a Fast-Draw (Grenade) specialty. Dungeon Fantasy allows Fast-Draw (Potion) to hurl potion grenades and Pyramid #3/36 allows the Demolisher to learn Fast-Draw (Bomb), but those are both fantasy and might not fit here.

Would you allow a variant on the Dual Ready perk that allows one to both Ready a grenade and pull the pin as one action? I'll have to think up an appropriate name, but that could be handy without being overpowered.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> @Shoot Da Moon: Since you called for a Fast-Draw roll to ready my grenade and pull the pin (and rightly so), I've been looking through various relevant sources (Characters, After the End, Action, Monster Hunters, Madness Dossier, Gun Fu, Tactical Shooting, etc.) and came up blank as to a Fast-Draw (Grenade) specialty. Dungeon Fantasy allows Fast-Draw (Potion) to hurl potion grenades and Pyramid #3/36 allows the Demolisher to learn Fast-Draw (Bomb), but those are both fantasy and might not fit here.
> 
> Would you allow a variant on the Dual Ready perk that allows one to both Ready a grenade and pull the pin as one action? I'll have to think up an appropriate name, but that could be handy without being overpowered.


Fast-Draw (Ammo) would be good for grenades. No need to re-invent the wheel. As for the Dual Ready perk, yes. You do not even have to create a new Perk, just get Dual Ready to take out and pull the pin in one action. No need to re-invent the wheel.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

*Everyone gets 5 more Character Points and may improve their Reputation.*

Mutants might be more hostile towards you in the future, they could assume you guys are hunting them. (A Negative Reputation can lower the cost of improving your overall Reputation among others.)

----------


## u-b

> *Everyone gets 5 more Character Points and may improve their Reputation.*


1. Buying another level of positive reputation for 1 point.
2. NOT buying any negative reputation (mainly because it's rounded the other way, so does not really cancel out unless you buy more of it).
3. Putting 4 points in guns (rifle).
4. The 2 points I previously had are left for future use.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq will spend:
1 point to improve his reputation1 point on Engineer (Small Arms)1 point on Fast-Draw (Ammo)Leave 10 points unspent (towards upgrading his Quick Gadgeteer)

----------


## u-b

Reading those perks, I think I've found a use for one more character point, if the GM is fine with it. Namely, "Attribute Substitution: Driving based on Per" from PU2 page 15.

----------


## Volthawk

Richard's spending 1 point on the same +1 Reputation as the others (considering buying another +1, which if I have the maths right would just be another point, given Richard's face-ness and how he's been pushing this role for the exiles, but not doing it for now), 1 point on Lightning Fingers (Rifle) (for the tactical light use) and banking the other 3 (along with the three he had banked before).

Unless buying more Charisma is a thing, I think Richard's non-shooting skills are at the point where the most efficient way of advancing them is outright getting another point of IQ, so barring minor things like the purchases now I'm going to be banking a lot of the points we get for a while.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Reading those perks, I think I've found a use for one more character point, if the GM is fine with it. Namely, "Attribute Substitution: Driving based on Per" from PU2 page 15.


That is okay. Go right ahead.

*All players, PM your updated character sheets if you have not already.*

----------


## bramblefoot

hello all, im wondering if you would take a warbot in your party. his designation would be prk-101, but you could call him perkins. any objections?

----------


## u-b

> hello all, im wondering if you would take a warbot in your party. his designation would be prk-101, but you could call him perkins. any objections?


At one point in time a question of re-recruitment arose and the GM decided against it. I do not think there was enough change since then to revert this decision, so no, I'd say we are not hiring, at least not the PCs.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> At one point in time a question of re-recruitment arose and the GM decided against it. I do not think there was enough change since then to revert this decision, so no, I'd say we are not hiring, at least not the PCs.


I also think a warbot would go against the tone of the game. We haven't seen much tech beyond TL8, and are all more-or-less mundane characters (one acquired-in-play mutation aside).

----------


## u-b

> The Funny Platoon gets the message without interference.


Also Vermont Rangers HQ.




> (OC: Gamblers' outpost? You mean the hideout of Oscar Rex Stone?)


Yeah, his "outpost 5 miles west of Springfield" as per #1034. Or is it not a secret outpost, but a normal legal settlers' outpost where one person is hiding under some false identity?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Also Vermont Rangers HQ.
> 
> Yeah, his "outpost 5 miles west of Springfield" as per #1034. Or is it not a secret outpost, but a normal legal settlers' outpost where one person is hiding under some false identity?


Yeah.

The outpost is meant to totally secret.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Does anyone have Tactics skill? Richard, I think that is you. Don't roll it just yet, just tell me the level.

----------


## u-b

1. How large is the campsite (in yards)?
2. How far are we from it (Sean would like to be as far as possible while still having a clear enough view of all of it, tents and stone barriers permitting)?
3. Any tight enough groups of guards (thinking a burst or a grenade)?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> 1. How large is the campsite (in yards)?
> 2. How far are we from it (Sean would like to be as far as possible while still having a clear enough view of all of it, tents and stone barriers permitting)?
> 3. Any tight enough groups of guards (thinking a burst or a grenade)?


1) The campsite covers an area of 25 yards end to end. So, 25 squared?
2) The current Range penalty is -7, but you can try getting closer or further, if you like.
3) Two clusters of guards, both of four. One cluster is around the campfire, the other cluster is in front of the cabin. Everyone else is spread out, walking around. Both clusters could seek cover easily, big stones are everywhere.

----------


## u-b

By the way, Sean's Tactics is 10. This does not mean he will contest Richard's plan, but he might have some ideas.

----------


## Volthawk

Richard's got Tactics 11.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> By the way, Sean's Tactics is 10. This does not mean he will contest Richard's plan, but he might have some ideas.


You could try a complementary roll, to give bonuses to Richard's.

----------


## u-b

> You could try a complementary roll, to give bonuses to Richard's.


Well, with a skill of 10 it is equal 50% chance to give either +1 or -1, so not worth it.

----------


## u-b

> "Um...we don't have any flashbangs for the grenade launcher."


Well, as of this moment the 15 of them are marked to be in the "Car", not on "Tariq", but that's mainly because I wrote them that way and left it. They are on line 101 of group gear and were made by Tariq at #644. Not unreasonable to have them with us, I'd say, if the GM would allow it.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Well, as of this moment the 15 of them are marked to be in the "Car", not on "Tariq", but that's mainly because I wrote them that way and left it. They are on line 101 of group gear and were made by Tariq at #644. Not unreasonable to have them with us, I'd say, if the GM would allow it.


Yeah. You can have it. Tariq can also gadgeteer modify his flashbangs, rolling for it.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Well, as of this moment the 15 of them are marked to be in the "Car", not on "Tariq", but that's mainly because I wrote them that way and left it. They are on line 101 of group gear and were made by Tariq at #644. Not unreasonable to have them with us, I'd say, if the GM would allow it.


Given that was ~600 posts ago, completely forgot about that. I don't need to modify the thrown flashbangs if we already have a bunch, I stand corrected.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

One enemy is knocked down and stunned.

Three enemies resisted the stun grenades.

----------


## u-b

> (OC: What was the specific effect of the flashbangs again?)


Those who fail their initial rolls keep rolling every second (at the same penalty, it seems) until they recover from stun. There is also some smoke.

Given the presence of tripwires, made apparent to everyone by Tariq carefully stepping over one, I think Bart would keep the dogs with him for the moment. He was not instructed to do otherwise anyway.

UPD: At the moment, I don't know to what extent the smoke affects visibility and respiration. Can look for it or will go with your ruling. In particular, I'd like to know if Sean can target anyone without the smoke noticiably affecting (it probably does not extend to full radius, but the rules do not specify).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

All four men by the cabin are dead now.

Richard's turn, he Aimed at a campfire guard last turn.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Richard's turn again.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean and Tariq, what's your status?

(The enemy snipers are a benefit of the Tactics roll, BTW.)

----------


## u-b

> Sean and Tariq, what's your status?





> (OC: Tariq and Sean are both hit in the torso for 29 and 30 piercing damage, respectively. Hope you guys have good torso DR)


Not quite good, actually, and that is a bit more than I was expecting to take, if that's actually a hit. I mean, I don't see crouched and cover (that is, the tree) in your calculations for Sean, so maybe that is skill 11...

On the other hand, if they are not from the front three hexes (is that 180 degrees in the direction of the camp?) and the tree does not apply, that would be even less DR because of no steel plate that way.

Too bad Sean did not see them with his rolls of six and earlier six.

Do we have to roll something to locate them now or are they close enough to be considered revealed after these shots? I mean, -5 range is, like, 15 yards, and 9d6 is a largish caliber...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Not quite good, actually, and that is a bit more than I was expecting to take, if that's actually a hit. I mean, I don't see crouched and cover (that is, the tree) in your calculations for Sean, so maybe that is skill 11...
> 
> On the other hand, if they are not from the front three hexes (is that 180 degrees in the direction of the camp?) and the tree does not apply, that would be even less DR because of no steel plate that way.
> 
> Too bad Sean did not see them with his rolls of six and earlier six.
> 
> Do we have to roll something to locate them now or are they close enough to be considered revealed after these shots? I mean, -5 range is, like, 15 yards, and 9d6 is a largish caliber...


Whoops, I should have accounted for cover and crouched. Sorry. Cover is -2, I believe. Crouched is -2. Just barely missed, then. I'll revise the post.
The snipers are in front of you guys, at raised level, half way between the edge of the camp and the center campfire. Less of a range penalty.

As for previous rolls, the range penalty to your skill was the main factor, their camouflage rolls were too good and beat you in the quick contest.

Taking the shot revealed them both. Unless they hide and reposition, you know where they are.

----------


## u-b

> (OC: range penalty to shoot the snipers is *-8*.)





> The snipers are crouched, 8 yards off the ground, about 15 yards from your position not counting the elevation.


_(This would be sqrt(8*8 + 15*15) = 17 yards => -6_



> 2 snipers attack rolls
> Guns 12 *-5* Range -4 smoke +Acc 6 +2 Aim +scope 3 + braced 1 = 15


I don't quite get these numbers. Which one is correct?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Shooting from above lessens the range penalty, shooting at a target from below adds to the range penalty.

----------


## u-b

> (OC: which sniper did you shoot, Sean? The left or the right? Richard, your turn now.)


The left one. Leaving the other to both Richard and Bart.

----------


## u-b

> (OC: Figured I would post so you aren't waiting later. He's continuing to Do Nothing for the time being.)


Tariq is in the negatives, so don't you have to roll under HT every round or pass out anyway as per B380? I think given the caliber shot at him, any observer would consider him dead or at least well on his way out. He probably would not be targeted even if he moves, at least not by the sniper, but yeah, better not take extra risks. As of the moment Sean is very worried about those expected to see the flares, but first things first. We have to control the battlefield.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

If Tariq just Do Nothing, he does not need to roll HT to stay conscious.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> If Tariq just Do Nothing, he does not need to roll HT to stay conscious.


Yes, this is the approach he's taking. If he were to move, I'd have to make HT rolls to stay conscious, and while there is a reasonable chance of doing so, the likelihood he is going to play a large role in the rest of this battle are small. Last ditch, he does have one of those nanomachine injectors, but a) I think they only heal 1d6 hp, so it's likely not enough to get him operational, and b) I'm not sure whether mutation is guaranteed by using one, but the risk of mutation is certainly a deterrent.

----------


## u-b

> Out of the corner of his eye, Sean notices a weird lump on the ground in the direction the dogs are barking at. He realises that someone is crawling on the ground there, covered in camouflage to match the outdoors. How long was the enemy hiding there?


1. A full-fledged ghilie suit or just normal camouflage uniform?
2. What is the range to them?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> 1. A full-fledged ghilie suit or just normal camouflage uniform?
> 2. What is the range to them?


1) Camouflage uniform, but with a blanket-like covering or cloak spread over the head and arms.

2) Very near by. 5 yards at most.

----------


## Volthawk

Does Sean's warning tell Richard where the guy is, or should I roll Observation myself now Richard knows there's something to look for (if so, is there a bonus for being warned first)?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

I'd say Richard doe not need to roll.

----------


## u-b

> Sean; You said you were shooting a revolver, not a rifle (very different, I don't think you have a Weapon Bond, for example). And shouldn't you Fast-Draw first?


Err... sorry, I wasn't perfectly clear: "the man with the revolver" is the one who gets shot. Sean still uses his rifle. He did not eject the magazine yet, so still had 3 rounds in his rifle (now 2). I thought drawing the new magazine is a valid choice for first second of the reloading. That takes one hand (presumably left one), so probably does not unready the rifle?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Err... sorry, I wasn't perfectly clear: "the man with the revolver" is the one who gets shot. Sean still uses his rifle. He did not eject the magazine yet, so still had 3 rounds in his rifle (now 2). I thought drawing the new magazine is a valid choice for first second of the reloading. That takes one hand (presumably left one), so probably does not unready the rifle?


Rifle is not unready, but one-hand-ing it raises the ST requirement, which probably means penalties to the attack roll?

----------


## u-b

> Rifle is not unready, but one-hand-ing it raises the ST requirement, which probably means penalties to the attack roll?


Sean does drop the magazine he has drawn, so the intent was to be shooting two-handed.

----------


## u-b

Bart will likely either direct the dogs to keep looking or aim at the stunned guy, depending on what he thinks the dogs would do if not directed.

----------


## u-b

Bart shoots where he was aiming.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bart crosses him off the list.
3 slavers made into cover, and are now cowering.
Everyone else on the opposite side is either dead or knocked out by wounds.
The cabin is relatively untouched.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Could Tariq please get some medical aid in the not-too-distant future?

----------


## u-b

> Could Tariq please get some medical aid in the not-too-distant future?


I think we only have the time to use an injector or two, along with all consequences of those... Sean considered placing a Claymore across the road, but there's no time for that either. The only good news seem to be that you are across the whole trapped camp from this approaching bus, but not sure if this would be enough.

So, it's your choice about the nanomachine injectors, but if those guys are "elite" we might need all the firepower we could possibly muster.

----------


## Volthawk

Is gnome alright with Tariq playing the random mutation lottery and getting injected by Richard, or would you rather not and get normal medical attention when we can?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Is gnome alright with Tariq playing the random mutation lottery and getting injected by Richard, or would you rather not and get normal medical attention when we can?


Seeing how that worked out for Sean, I'm reluctant. The benefit versus the drawbacks are pretty steep. 

@Shoot Da Moon: Do we have any better understanding how these things work? Do we know whether they always result in mutations? If the only benefit is 1d6 healing, plus a chance or certainty of a positive mutation and a negative mutation, the odds are against this being helpful and getting Tariq back into the fight, as he is at -5.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> @Shoot Da Moon: Do we have any better understanding how these things work? Do we know whether they always result in mutations? If the only benefit is 1d6 healing, plus a chance or certainty of a positive mutation and a negative mutation, the odds are against this being helpful and getting Tariq back into the fight, as he is at -5.


A dose heals for 1d HP, and the patient must roll HT to decide what mutations and side effects there are. There is ALWAYS mutations and/or side effects, regardless. A critical success, at least, means mutations with minimal side effects.

Make sure Richard and Tariq state clearly where they'll position themselves and what they are doing.

What are your orders for Bart and his dogs, by the way?

----------


## u-b

Speaking of positioning before and during the upcoming combat:
1. How is the outdoor smoke situation now? We had three flashbangs at the camp, presumably somewhere between the group and the house, so...
1.1 Have the smoke dispersed to some extent?
1.2 If not totally dispersed, is it between the group and the road?
2. There was one flashbang in the house. Is the smoke from it still confined in that one room or is it spreading out? How far is Sean from the smoke, assuming Sean is near the back door?
3. Is there space beside the back door to get full cover with no line of sight to the attackers? If not, how far Sean would have to travel to reach such a space?

I think Sean is in no position to advice the rest of the group, including Bart, so not proposing anything.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Speaking of positioning before and during the upcoming combat:
> 1. How is the outdoor smoke situation now? We had three flashbangs at the camp, presumably somewhere between the group and the house, so...
> 1.1 Have the smoke dispersed to some extent?
> 1.2 If not totally dispersed, is it between the group and the road?
> 2. There was one flashbang in the house. Is the smoke from it still confined in that one room or is it spreading out? How far is Sean from the smoke, assuming Sean is near the back door?
> 3. Is there space beside the back door to get full cover with no line of sight to the attackers? If not, how far Sean would have to travel to reach such a space?
> 
> I think Sean is in no position to advice the rest of the group, including Bart, so not proposing anything.


1) The smoke outside has dissipated.
2) The smoke inside the cabin is probably fading away - the incoming might be going slow. Opening the doors would help that. If Sean's at the back door, he's just out of the smoke cloud.
3) Yes, Sean can get cover besides the back door.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Make sure Richard and Tariq state clearly where they'll position themselves and what they are doing.


Not a heck of a lot, Tariq is lying where he's been dragged, but he is going to look around to see whether he's in sufficient cover. If not, he might risk a HT-roll to try to Camouflage himself better.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Richard and/or Bart can get you into cover.

Do you want to be inside the cabin, or somewhere outside?

(For the upcoming battle, you can play as Bart if Tariq is in no condition to fight.)

----------


## u-b

> Tariq scopes out his situation, knowing he can't do much to help, but trying to gauge whether he's in sufficient cover should an enemy come across him.


He probably is. I'd say Sean left him prone behind some appropriately-sized tree...




> Sean reloads the rifle and before doing anything else, tells Bart to cover him and carefully moves to get Tariq out to safety. Specifically, he's seen Tariq stepping over something, so he examines what that is and what it triggers, then steps over it, picks up Tariq, then steps over the thing on his way back and places Tariq on the ground behind some cover (a tree or a hump) where he would be safe from the trap and can be evacuated just by dragging.





> Richard and/or Bart can get you into cover.


Relocating should only be needed if the attackers come from some other direction. Also, as of the moment, there are three prisoners nearby. They are presumably on their knees and not particularly stealthy, so might worth it to command them to lie down.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Got it.

Moving forward...

----------


## u-b

> It takes the "battle bus" another 2 and a half minutes to drive into view of the camp, 20 yards behind the cabin...


Woo! It thought we'd have less time, but more range. Can Richard be considered to have reloaded the GL in the meantime?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yes, you can reload it fully.

----------


## u-b

> The tyre is damaged but does not go flat or fall off.


Owwwkay...




> The hideout of the Gambler captain is a large campsite, where ... there is a cabin draped in camouflage just a few yards from the centre fire pit. All around the campsite, large stone barriers of various heights have been erected for cover.


Assuming the cabin is "just a few yards from the centre" of the camp, any of those "large stone barriers of various heights" anywhere on or near the bus' path? Or should we expect a direct house hit sometime soon? Besides, what is the house built of? Solid logs or something lighter? Any stone basement?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Owwwkay...
> 
> Assuming the cabin is "just a few yards from the centre" of the camp, any of those "large stone barriers of various heights" anywhere on or near the bus' path? Or should we expect a direct house hit sometime soon? Besides, what is the house built of? Solid logs or something lighter? Any stone basement?


The tyre is Unliving and has DR 4, so a rifle shot merely delay small damage and provoked a HT roll to avoid going flat.

Yes, the battle bus is heading towards the stone barriers. It could probably stop the bus before it hits the cabin. The cabin is mostly made of thick wood. You don't think it has a stone basement.

----------


## u-b

@Gnomes Will you take over posting Bart's actions until we patch up Tariq?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> @Gnomes Will you take over posting Bart's actions until we patch up Tariq?


Sorry, I missed the offer above. Yes, I can do that, do we have a basic sheet for him in terms of capabilities?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Sorry, I missed the offer above. Yes, I can do that, do we have a basic sheet for him in terms of capabilities?


Here are some revelant stats;

HP 12
HT 12
Basic Speed 5.50
Move 5

Fit
High Pain Threshold
Combat Reflexes

Guns (Shotgun)-13
Animal Handling (Dogs)-12
Stealth-12
Survival-14
Observation-12

You guys already have his DR and shotgun stats.
Do you need anything else?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Here are some revelant stats;
> 
> HP 12
> HT 12
> Basic Speed 5.50
> Move 5
> 
> Fit
> High Pain Threshold
> ...


Should be sufficient

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Your turn now, Richard.

----------


## u-b

> (OC: Wait triggered, the bad guys fire back at Sean. You had Cover for -2, right? Crouching?)


Cover for -2 and crouching for -2. The range of 15 yards should be just -5, but between cover a crouching would be a miss anyway.

----------


## u-b

> (OC: No more than a handful. Five?)


No objections as long as we get to loot them all afterwards (and not, like, being informed that there were only 20). Counting those downed by Sean:
#846d: -6
#848d: -5
#859d: -4
#863d: -3

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> No objections as long as we get to loot them all afterwards (and not, like, being informed that there were only 20). Counting those downed by Sean:
> #846d: -6
> #848d: -5
> #859d: -4
> #863d: -3


The 20 number was because your characters could only do a rough count from a distance and at a bad angle.

There are really 25 plus the driver and a commander. I've been keeping count.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

@Volthawk are you okay? Or did some thing come up?

----------


## Volthawk

> @Volthawk are you okay? Or did some thing come up?


Sorry, just had more irregular internet access than usual over the last few little while and blanked on this waiting on me.

----------


## u-b

> As it goes off, Richard briefly wonders if this is how he will die.
> 
> (OC: The scatter direction is 4, "downward" from the targeted hex, towards Richard. I think the damage roll is low enough that Richard is not hurt. The margin of failure is 5, for 5 yards, the potential maximum is half the distance to the target rounded up. Your Range penalty is -3, which is about 7 or 10 yards, yes? At least, Richard will get a Dodge and Drop.)


I am not sure it even goes off. It is guaranteed to go off at 15+ yards. It is not said what range is safe, but I think 5 yards might well be.

----------


## Volthawk

I think Richard's fine. That scatter makes the grenade land 2 yards away from him, so by the explosion rules the base damage of 14 is divided by 2*3=6 which (after rounding down) is 2 crushing damage, which is treated as large-area injury so Richard has DR 3 (5 torso DR from the vest averaged with 0 DR on the eyes - I'm sure we've decided whether or not front-only DR works for large-area injury, but I've forgotten and not including the steel vest still gives enough to tank it). Meanwhile, the fragmentation does hit, but if it hits the torso (like it seems like we've been doing for attacks without stated targets), he has more than enough DR, or if we need to randomly decide a location it'll only do damage if it hits his hands, feet, groin and maybe legs (since shin guards are 2/6 protection) - let me know if that hit location roll needs to be done.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Tariq and Bart, you're up to the plate.

----------


## u-b

> The grenade lands short of the intended spot - 2 yards away


This should be about fine.




> with the burning battle bus covering the space between the target and the spot.


This is worse.




> With move 7 Sean will probably end some 5 yards away from the building and 10 yards from the bus. Throwing up to 15 yards, presumably.


Let's see... The bus was sort of on a trajectory to hit the house. So, maybe not exactly head-on, but should not be exactly sidewise either, even after the crash. Without a map I am not sure what exact point Sean was targeting, but this clearly was not the nearest part of the bus, so there should have been about 12..15 yards between Sean and the target hex, likely 14..15, which means there is now about 10..13 yards between Sean and the grenade, likely 12..13. What is the actual distance and how far it is from Richard and Bart?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Let's see... The bus was sort of on a trajectory to hit the house. So, maybe not exactly head-on, but should not be exactly sidewise either, even after the crash. Without a map I am not sure what exact point Sean was targeting, but this clearly was not the nearest part of the bus, so there should have been about 12..15 yards between Sean and the target hex, likely 14..15, which means there is now about 10..13 yards between Sean and the grenade, likely 12..13. What is the actual distance and how far it is from Richard and Bart?


Sounds like the grenade is 13 yards from Sean. Probably one turn's Move worth of distance from Richard and Bart, I think. They had less of a Range penalty, if memory serves.

----------


## Volthawk

> Sounds like the grenade is 13 yards from Sean. Probably one turn's Move worth of distance from Richard and Bart, I think. They had less of a Range penalty, if memory serves.


Richard's 7 yards from the bus.

----------


## u-b

> Richard's 7 yards from the bus.


Then you might want to either quickly leave the area to be affected or apply some ear/eye protection like turning away, closing the ears with the hands or suchlike. Your turn, by the way.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Tariq and Bart, time to act, sorry if your internet is down or you've got family business or something, didn't mean to annoy you in that case.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Tariq and Bart, time to act, sorry if your internet is down or you've got family business or something, didn't mean to annoy you in that case.


What happened with the dogs? I said I was sending them after a raider on Dec 31st.

By the way, Happy New Year!

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The two dogs were moving at 5 yards per turn.

As the enemies surrendered, the dogs caught up to them and growled at them to keep them in line as you and your friends captured them.

I believe there are four bus raiders left alive.

The fight lasted more than 10 turns, so everyone loses FP according to their encumbrance level.

----------


## u-b

> The two dogs were moving at 5 yards per turn.


They have speed 5.75, but move 10, so they are faster than a man unless they for some reason want to be slower. Just for the record.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Right. My mistake.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

More detail on the loot;

20 X Sentry body armour DR 14F (torso, groin) $300x4
3 X DR 3 torso armour from commandos
6 X DR 4 torso armour from battle bus enemies

Sniper Rifle (x 2): 9d+1 pi, Acc 6+3, Range 1500/5500, RoF 1, Shots 4+1(3), Bulk -6, Rcl 4

Colt .45 SAA revolver X 3

Knife X 3

Rope Garrote X 3

Winchester Model 92; damage 3d+1 Pi, Acc 3, Range 300/2200, RoF 2, Shots 15+1(2i), Bulk -5, Rcl 2, $420x4

Bergmann MP18/I SMG; damage 3d-1 Pi, Acc 3, RoF 8!, Shots 32(5), Bulk -5, Rcl 2, $1500x4

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Uh, are you guys waiting on me to continue?

I figured you guys would narrate first aid on Tariq, and then getting the cars, and then the other stuff?

----------


## u-b

> Uh, are you guys waiting on me to continue?
> 
> I figured you guys would narrate first aid on Tariq, and then getting the cars, and then the other stuff?


I'm mainly waiting on Volthawk to proceed with the plan and/or for anyone to make corrections. I can make a post before him, I think. The first aid won't be much of a post, but we have one other topic worth discussing...

----------


## u-b

> (OC: *Every Player Character gets 7 bonus Character Points for defeating the slaver camp and the battle bus reinforcements. They may all improve their Reputations.*)


4 pts: Guns (Rifle) +1
3 pts: Tactics +2
1 pts: Reputation +1

That uses up one point Sean already had, leaving him with no unspent points.

----------


## Volthawk

Going to match the +1 Reputation for 1pt, but otherwise bank the points since I'm saving up for +1 IQ (13 banked now).

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

I'm not really thrilled with there being more action that Tariq is sitting out on. This battle has been going on for a month and a half where I really haven't been able to play my character. Now others are going off to do another battle scene that could last for weeks of real time, meanwhile Tariq is going to need at least two weeks of in-game time to heal up.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Don't worry, Tariq, the motor depot is not going to be another battle.

If nothing else, the Waffle House team can safely handle it for you.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Don't worry, Tariq, the motor depot is not going to be another battle.
> 
> If nothing else, the Waffle House team can safely handle it for you.


All right, he's currently at -4.

I guess I will allocate one point to improve my Engineer (Small Arms), one point to improving my Reputation, and 15 points to upgrading my Quick Gadgeteer to (Specialized, Armaments, -50%, leaving him with 0 unspent points. It will still be a while before he is useful with the upgrade Quick Gadgeteer, his Engineer (Small Arms) skill is only 12, but if I can raise it up to 14 or 15 that should become helpful.

I've made my first recovery roll, a success, let me know how often I should do so.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Each day, you get one HT roll at +1 and your doctor rolls Physician-12 as well.

----------


## u-b

> It will still be a while before he is useful with the upgrade Quick Gadgeteer, his Engineer (Small Arms) skill is only 12, but if I can raise it up to 14 or 15 that should become helpful.


Can you use extra time and/or extra parts? With Quick Gadgeteer these should be pretty viable and Sean can compose a wish list by the time Tariq is healthy.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Can you use extra time and/or extra parts? With Quick Gadgeteer these should be pretty viable and Sean can compose a wish list by the time Tariq is healthy.


Yes, of course, just don't get your expectations too high yet; base skill level of 12 versus 19 and the things being crafted generally being more expensive means that it won't be as effective.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

I've made the rolls for the first two days of recovery, all succeeded, so Tariq is now up to 0 hp. He should be fully recovered in another 6 or 7 days.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Those days have not passed yet, but give it a post or two...

New IC thread, BTW.
https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...e-Disease-2-IC

----------


## u-b

> The Waffle House settlement accepts the conditions and deals Sean lays out. It will take them a few days and a couple teams of men in cars to do the required trips and deliveries, but it will be done.


What about power plant people? Sean's suggestion is to get them something like 10 + 10 of:
1. Lever-Action Carbine, .30, Cheap, TL5
2. Remington Hammer Lifter, 12G 2.5, Cheap, TL5

But they might have other suggestions or decline running a balance.

UPD: I think the number of rifles and shotguns should mainly depend on proficiency:
1. Anyone proficient with a rifle gets one.
2. Anyone proficient with a shotgun gets one.
3. A sensible default that's equal for both probably means a shotgun with multi-flechette rounds.
4. Anyone not proficient with either gets a shotgun with flame jet rounds.

----------


## Volthawk

Can you get extra time bonuses for Intelligence Analysis? Given that we're not going out fighting for a few days while Sean sorts out the logistics situation and Tariq heals, Richard can take his time reading through the pile of intel and figuring it out, but I'm not sure if that would help mechanically.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Can you get extra time bonuses for Intelligence Analysis? Given that we're not going out fighting for a few days while Sean sorts out the logistics situation and Tariq heals, Richard can take his time reading through the pile of intel and figuring it out, but I'm not sure if that would help mechanically.


I don't think you can get a bonus for extra time in this case. Well, maybe you get one roll per day? Re-check the Basic Set Skills chapter, look up the modifiers for Intelligence Analysis, just to be sure.




> What about power plant people? Sean's suggestion is to get them something like 10 + 10 of:
> 1. Lever-Action Carbine, .30, Cheap, TL5
> 2. Remington Hammer Lifter, 12G 2.5, Cheap, TL5
> 
> But they might have other suggestions or decline running a balance.
> 
> UPD: I think the number of rifles and shotguns should mainly depend on proficiency:
> 1. Anyone proficient with a rifle gets one.
> 2. Anyone proficient with a shotgun gets one.
> ...


That sounds good. Giving the team advice from afar would be a roll. Tactics or Strategy, probably. Complementary bonuses.

----------


## Volthawk

> I don't think you can get a bonus for extra time in this case. Well, maybe you get one roll per day? Re-check the Basic Set Skills chapter, look up the modifiers for Intelligence Analysis, just to be sure.


The Intelligence Analysis description doesn't mention the amount of time it takes or if you can try again with the same data - the modifiers just relate to the quality of the data (penalties for intel that's incomplete, working from a single source, or if the topic is a technical one you don't know about), and the text doesn't have anything directly helpful as far as I can see (apparently you should be rolling these in secret, though). I guess that just means it's done to you whether it's just one roll to see what Richard can get and more time won't help (like a knowledge-type skill, I suppose) or if he can keep looking at them and trying to figure it out over time.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay, then you get one roll per day.

Are we moving time forward, then? Onto the next day/s?

----------


## u-b

> Are we moving time forward, then? Onto the next day/s?


I think so. I will provide shopping list hopefully today or tomorrow, but waiting for this should not be mandatory. Assuming no corrections to Sean's initial proposal of 10 rifles + 10 shoutguns based on that tactics roll?

A question to Gnomes then: what it would take Tariq to make some multi-flechette rounds for the shotguns? Sean can request bullet compontnts and empty casings brought from Gunmetal (do they sell empty casings?), so that should be some materials, likely enough to do stuff with Quick Gadgeteer. Or he can request complete shots to refill, if that would be better. How much time it will take to make, say, 100 of them (the cost is $40 apiece)? I'm also thinking what else to request of Tariq and if he would even be willing to spend a day working (i.e. not resting) some time soon.

As for multi-flechette rounds, I have this simple math I want to double-check:
1. As per HT, 12G 2.75" contains 20 flechettes doing 1d+1 pi-.
2. Would 12G 2.50" contain 17 flechettes doing 1d+1 pi-? Math is based on RoF difference of those shots (x9 for 2.75" and x8 2.50").
3. Would 10G shot for our Winchester shotguns contain 28 flechettes doing 2d-1 pi-? Math is based on RoF difference of those shots (x9 for 12G and x13 for 10G, and differece in damage).

I think we also keep Chalmers informed that we did this and that, are sort of fine, waiting for updates from him and will provide ours as appropriate.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> A question to Gnomes then: what it would take Tariq to make some multi-flechette rounds for the shotguns? Sean can request bullet compontnts and empty casings brought from Gunmetal (do they sell empty casings?), so that should be some materials, likely enough to do stuff with Quick Gadgeteer. Or he can request complete shots to refill, if that would be better. How much time it will take to make, say, 100 of them (the cost is $40 apiece)? I'm also thinking what else to request of Tariq and if he would even be willing to spend a day working (i.e. not resting) some time soon.
> 
> As for multi-flechette rounds, I have this simple math I want to double-check:
> 1. As per HT, 12G 2.75" contains 20 flechettes doing 1d+1 pi-.
> 2. Would 12G 2.50" contain 17 flechettes doing 1d+1 pi-? Math is based on RoF difference of those shots (x9 for 2.75" and x8 2.50").
> 3. Would 10G shot for our Winchester shotguns contain 28 flechettes doing 2d-1 pi-? Math is based on RoF difference of those shots (x9 for 12G and x13 for 10G, and differece in damage).
> 
> I think we also keep Chalmers informed that we did this and that, are sort of fine, waiting for updates from him and will provide ours as appropriate.


At $40 apiece, he needs $4 worth of parts. Base skill 12, +2 for inventing at that price point, +1 for TL 7, +1 for Attentive gives base skill 16. This would mean that he could pretty reliably crank out a round every 2d minutes, although there is a decent chance the rounds produced would have one or more bugs. Spending twice as long and investing twice as much in parts increases base skill to 18, reducing the risk of bugs and increasing the potential for multiple copies. With averages, 14 minutes for 2 rounds (assuming one copy), should take 12ish hours and $400 in parts.

On the other point, he needs to spend several days recovering before doing that, at least getting to 6 hp, and preferably fully recovered.

----------


## u-b

I think we can afford to pay $16 a pop (I'll buy a whole round plus $6 worth of steel and tooling per shell), so no problem in there. Time-wise, we'll have to wait until the logistical ops are finished and then there might or might not be delay sending the power plant team out. Sean would prefer to do it sooner rather than later, to have more of us closely around, but a few days should not matter too much. We'll see how Tariq feels by that time.

The interesting thing is the Glock. In its broken condition, it's worth about $2365. We can make it x4 by fixing it (as done by Richard) or use it as materials for making a .40 S&W version (as rebuilt by Tariq). The later would be a noticiably better pistol overall and have a benefit of not requiring more parts as that one thing would by itself be more than enough to give a bonus. Maths, anyone?

I'm writing 80 rifle cartridge casings collected on the site, that should be about right. Also checking with the GM about the body armors that Stone and his bodyguard were wearing and whether thay are part of those 20 sentry armors or something else.

The current proposal is here. Notably, we are selling:
1. The revolvers (these are not very good; could probably be used to make better ones, but we probably will find more of these and revolvers are not our top priority anyway).
2. The SMG (this we totally don't need).
3. The landmines Tariq has taken from the Radar Base minefield.
4. Diehl DM51s (these are good, but we can make more in due time).
5. Assorted garbage (but do check if you like).
6. Still have two fancy knives for sale, amounting to $960 total, in case the list should be adjusted (e.g. a revolver kept for Glock-fixing).

Buying weapons, armor, ammo (including materials) and a load of TNT for Tariq.

----------


## Volthawk

> Okay, then you get one roll per day.


Gotcha, will do.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Day passed, Tariq recovers HP. Eat meals. Sean's deal and plans underway. Richard makes some discoveries.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Day passed, Tariq recovers HP. Eat meals. Sean's deal and plans underway. Richard makes some discoveries.


If that's the end of day 1 of recovery, Tariq is at -2 hp, and has already made the rolls for the next day.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay, next day...

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq continues resting, and is up to 0 hp with the previously made recovery rolls.

----------


## Volthawk

> Getting clearance and keeping in touch with the team requires a roll against Savoir-Faire (Military), or Soldier.)


Hm. Richard doesn't have either skill. Tariq has Soldier, but I suppose since this is the day he's healing up to 0hp he can't do it. I suppose that means either Richard or Sean will have to default Savoire-Faire (IQ-4) - we have the same IQ I believe, and Richard's doing intel work, so I guess Sean should roll?

----------


## u-b

@GM: Will you allow this technique of using a tree and a rope to get a rifle's rcl down to that of a comparable machine gun (i.e. 3 down to 2) at the cost of some time to set up the whole thing and some limited maneuverability with the line of fire?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> @GM: Will you allow this technique of using a tree and a rope to get a rifle's rcl down to that of a comparable machine gun (i.e. 3 down to 2) at the cost of some time to set up the whole thing and some limited maneuverability with the line of fire?


That looks more like bracing (+1) and maybe increasing Acc than changing Rcl.

----------


## u-b

> That looks more like bracing (+1) and maybe increasing Acc than changing Rcl.


Bracing it surely is, but I was hoping to have it also reduce the upwards kick, not unlike a tripod mount (and maybe affecting ST requirements, also as a tripod mount). Can certainly live without it, no big problem there.

UPD: Looking at it in more detail, I don't see anything an about tripods being good for rcl, only that all LMGs coming with _bi_pods (which by the rules are worse at amending ST requirements) _and_ having rcl 2 for some reason (presumably, it includes them being heavier and thus more controlable) and that the weapons normally coming with tripods have the same rcl 2 with much more powerful rounds.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Another day passed?

----------


## u-b

Yeah. I think so. How about logistics? Do the goods requested arrive?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Another day passed?


Day 61, Tariq succeeded his recovery roll, physician failed, now at 2 hp.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Yeah. I think so. How about logistics? Do the goods requested arrive?


On day 61.
Mark off the emails eaten by everyone.

----------


## u-b

> Mark off the emails eaten by everyone.


Errr... okay.  :Small Eek: 

*Spoiler*
Show

 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Stupid auto-correct.

----------


## u-b

> (OC: What kind of TL 8 things do you want to buy?)


1. Trauma plates. We want up to 7 total, if they let us. These are not hugely expensive, but great value, and we can forfeit most of the rest of of the weapons and armor to have them.
2. Maybe one concealable vest, especially if we got all 7 trauma plates.
3. As for gun accessories, Sean wants IR laser / IR tactical light and better optics for his rifle.
4. We'd want some general accessories instead of the rest of gun accessories. Either night-vision goggles (1+) or short-range tactical radios (3+).
5. Something suitable against armored vehicles, but this really can wait. If they let us, our preferences are:
5.1 APDSDU+P rifle ammo.
5.2 APDS+P rifle ammo.
5.3 RPG-7, preferably fine.




> Any more purchases, and they will need further favors or earning citizenship.


Anything specific they want done for either of those? We can transfer our sources (papers and men) if that makes any difference. Would running some hydro power for their city do the trick?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> 1. Trauma plates. We want up to 7 total, if they let us. These are not hugely expensive, but great value, and we can forfeit most of the rest of of the weapons and armor to have them.
> 2. Maybe one concealable vest, especially if we got all 7 trauma plates.
> 3. As for gun accessories, Sean wants IR laser / IR tactical light and better optics for his rifle.
> 4. We'd want some general accessories instead of the rest of gun accessories. Either night-vision goggles (1+) or short-range tactical radios (3+).
> 5. Something suitable against armored vehicles, but this really can wait. If they let us, our preferences are:
> 5.1 APDSDU+P rifle ammo.
> 5.2 APDS+P rifle ammo.
> 5.3 RPG-7, preferably fine.
> 
> Anything specific they want done for either of those? We can transfer our sources (papers and men) if that makes any difference. Would running some hydro power for their city do the trick?


You can buy 2 sets of trauma plates. That is, a plate for front and back, twice.

One concealable vest is okay.

Laser, tactical light and optics are okay.

Two NVGs and 2 short-wave radios are available.

A RPG-7 is available, but it's merely good quality, not fine.

Spend the total in bullets and barter goods.

Running hydro power to their city or wiping out another slaver camp would get their gratitude. So would getting them large amounts of food and/or gasoline.

----------


## u-b

So, people, it would seem our authorization is not for a given value of goods, but for a set number of configurable positions of given categories. This means we don't get all the things that we want, but we get to choose some other things that are lower priority if we can think of something we will find useful. I'd like your input about your wishes, preferences and ideas for stuff to buy given the positions mentioned. Not sure if we have funds for all of that, but we can curtail the list after we have it.

In particular:
1. Should we go for a suit of combat armor for Richard and maybe Tariq? That would be Assault Vest with a plate and Ballistic Leggings (I think no point getting DAPs). The areas with improved protection would be groin and legs. Also, we can get two helmets with visors, so at least that is good.
2. Assuming we get a RPG-7, any preferences w.r.t. the second weapon and the sidearms? We might try to get Richard a powerful pistol and a Bulletproof Shield or a Large Entry Shield to use in case we are to storm a place like a Shelter.
3. Any gun or personal accessories anyone can think of?




> That is, a plate for front and back, twice.


Are these interchangeable? Meaning, can we get four plates and wear them as front? Also, are the plates for Assault Vest interchangeable with those for Concealable Vest?

Also, what about high-tech ammunition? Any purchase limit on APDSDU+P?

UPD: What about the weather? When can Sean expect to no longer require electrical heating?

----------


## Volthawk

> So, people, it would seem our authorization is not for a given value of goods, but for a set number of configurable positions of given categories. This means we don't get all the things that we want, but we get to choose some other things that are lower priority if we can think of something we will find useful. I'd like your input about your wishes, preferences and ideas for stuff to buy given the positions mentioned. Not sure if we have funds for all of that, but we can curtail the list after we have it.
> 
> In particular:
> 1. Should we go for a suit of combat armor for Richard and maybe Tariq? That would be Assault Vest with a plate and Ballistic Leggings (I think no point getting DAPs). The areas with improved protection would be groin and legs. Also, we can get two helmets with visors, so at least that is good.
> 2. Assuming we get a RPG-7, any preferences w.r.t. the second weapon and the sidearms? We might try to get Richard a powerful pistol and a Bulletproof Shield or a Large Entry Shield to use in case we are to storm a place like a Shelter.
> 3. Any gun or personal accessories anyone can think of?


I'm always up for getting Richard better armour, and that idea of a good pistol paired with a shield sounds pretty interesting - although to double-check, GM are we using the damage to shields rule (so shields can be used to defend against bullets, but the shield takes damage/can be overpenetrated)? If not, not much point having a shield at this point.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So, people, it would seem our authorization is not for a given value of goods, but for a set number of configurable positions of given categories. This means we don't get all the things that we want, but we get to choose some other things that are lower priority if we can think of something we will find useful. I'd like your input about your wishes, preferences and ideas for stuff to buy given the positions mentioned. Not sure if we have funds for all of that, but we can curtail the list after we have it.
> 
> In particular:
> 1. Should we go for a suit of combat armor for Richard and maybe Tariq? That would be Assault Vest with a plate and Ballistic Leggings (I think no point getting DAPs). The areas with improved protection would be groin and legs. Also, we can get two helmets with visors, so at least that is good.
> 2. Assuming we get a RPG-7, any preferences w.r.t. the second weapon and the sidearms? We might try to get Richard a powerful pistol and a Bulletproof Shield or a Large Entry Shield to use in case we are to storm a place like a Shelter.
> 3. Any gun or personal accessories anyone can think of?
> 
> 
> Are these interchangeable? Meaning, can we get four plates and wear them as front? Also, are the plates for Assault Vest interchangeable with those for Concealable Vest?
> ...


1. You can buy two of those suits.
2. A shield is fine. You can buy two.
3. I'll leave that to the other players.

Plates are the same, front or back. They're the same thing, just put in a different pocket. Interchangeable.

High-tech ammo is far less common than standard bullets, even in Gunmetal. Apply the Cost Factors to the usual $10 per cartridge value. The buying limit is probably two magazines worth of the special ammo, so ~40 to 60.

Currently, Sean only needs his heated clothing at night. But keep that heated clothing in good condition and reliable storage, because he may come across a cold spot or winter comes again.

----------


## u-b

Speaking about a "good" pistol, would Richard prefer...
1. A .40 S&W doing 2d+2 pi+ rcl 2 with a load of 16 rounds (ST 8 required) or...
2. A .50 AE doing 4d pi+ rcl 4 with a load of 8 rounds (ST 12 required)?




> Currently, Sean only needs his heated clothing at night. But keep that heated clothing in good condition and reliable storage, because he may come across a cold spot or winter comes again.


He will wear 24/7 for the time being, just switching the heating off for the day and maybe removing the battery to get a lighter load for the action.

Supposing we can have two of these things/sets...
1. Ballistic Helmet + _Tinted_ Visor, TL8 from HT70
2. With an integrated Tiny Radio, TL8 from HT38 featuring free Basic Encryption HT211 and operating at frequencies compatible with our big thing
3. With an integrated Tactical Headset, TL8 from HT39

Can we:
1. Cram it into 5.4 pounds and/or $10400 as per Combination Gadgets HT10 (I am not sure a hemlet would be a "gadget" but it is definitely a "housing")?
2. Use it with night-vision goggles with visor either opened or closed?

----------


## u-b

> Running hydro power to their city or wiping out another slaver camp would get their gratitude. So would getting them large amounts of food and/or gasoline.


1. Would small mobile camps count? I mean like the roaming ones Stone has controlled over the radio. We probably would be unable to hit all of them (they'll run away), but we plan to hit at least one.
2. Could food / gasoline be simply used (1:1 or otherwise) for buying high-tech equipment when transacted in batches over a certain amount or is it more tricky than that?

----------


## Volthawk

> Speaking about a "good" pistol, would Richard prefer...
> 1. A .40 S&W doing 2d+2 pi+ rcl 2 with a load of 16 rounds (ST 8 required) or...
> 2. A .50 AE doing 4d pi+ rcl 4 with a load of 8 rounds (ST 12 required)?


Oh, if we can get it definitely the Desert Eagle - Richard has enough ST to use it, and given how we've been coming up against tougher enemies recently the extra punch is definitely preferred (the USP is an all-round improvement over his current Government, but it's a fairly minor jump compared to the DE).

EDIT: Hm. Looking at the weight situation, and switching out the TL5 studded skirt and the concealable vest w/ steel plate for ballistic leggings and an assault vest w/ trauma plates brings Richard's combat load to 64.63lbs (from 52.63) and into medium encumbrance. Also making the Government -> Desert Eagle switch makes it 66.83lbs, although at the least changing from mail coif+steel mask to ballistic armour+visor would bring it to 65.23lbs (plus the weight of anything built into the helmet or additional gear).

It might just be an acceptable cost (another -1 dodge hurts and -1 move is a bit of pain, but it's manageable), and does mean that he can fit in a medium entry shield without shifting encumbrance again (or a large if a quarter pound is shaved off his load elsewhere). Alternatively, I could deviate from my plan saving my character points for +1 IQ to mitigate things a little - +1 ST would make the non-shield combat load back to being light (with 2.67lbs for other new purchases, going to medium when he uses a shield), while +1 BM would just mitigate the reduced move. 

I'm still in favour of the better (but heavier) gear, just thinking about the best way to deal with it.

----------


## u-b

> I'm still in favour of the better (but heavier) gear, just thinking about the best way to deal with it.


If Richard is templated, look at what his template says. If Lifting ST is in there, you can buy it instead. Much cheaper.

----------


## Volthawk

> If Richard is templated, look at what his template says. If Lifting ST is in there, you can buy it instead. Much cheaper.


I'd considering Lifting ST, but then I saw it was exotic (I'd forgotten about the template thing). However, Richard was only roughly based off the Trooper template (with some modifications for his social things) rather than building directly off it, but in any case Trooper doesn't get Lifting ST so it doesn't matter.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq would be interested in a better handgun (perhaps the .40 S&W) to replace his revolver, and better armour that makes him less likely to get snipered again.

----------


## u-b

> High-tech ammo is far less common than standard bullets, even in Gunmetal. Apply the Cost Factors to the usual $10 per cartridge value. The buying limit is probably two magazines worth of the special ammo, so ~40 to 60.


Let's say 20+20 for the rifles and 10+10 for handguns? Speaking about the later, saboted pistol-type rounds seem to be sort of an actual thing, so maybe Gunmetal has those in APDS variety _and_ not experimental? _UPD: Ah, damn, HT says "not in pistol calibers", but it specifically says about "availability", not about "possibility". Can Tariq make some experimental rounds given the cores?_




> (the USP is an all-round improvement over his current Government, but it's a fairly minor jump compared to the DE)


Was thinking more of a Glock 22 to be rebuild from our broken Glock 17. But that can go to Tariq, so nothing is wasted. I'll see if we can cram it all in.




> Tariq would be interested in a better handgun (perhaps the .40 S&W) to replace his revolver, and better armour that makes him less likely to get snipered again.


Can Tariq rebuild a broken Glock 17 into a functional Glock 22? If so, there's your pistol and Richard will get a new one. Tatiq will get a plate 100%. The question is whether he wants more than that. The vest + the plate will give DR 37 to the front torso only. That's something Sean will have for himself. Adding more weight could give you better groin and limb armor, but "better" in a sense that it would stop some 3d+, not quite stop rifle bullets.

----------


## Volthawk

> Was thinking more of a Glock 22 to be rebuild from our broken Glock 17. But that can go to Tariq, so nothing is wasted. I'll see if we can cram it all in.


Oh yeah, I forgot about the many Glock variants - I just skimmed the weapon tables pdf and saw the USP as the only .45 pistol with the stats you mentioned, forgetting that High-Tech is the book where at least half of the gun options are the variants listed in the text. 




> The question is whether he wants more than that. The vest + the plate will give DR 37 to the front torso only. That's something Sean will have for himself. Adding more weight could give you better groin and limb armor, but "better" in a sense that it would stop some 3d+, not quite stop rifle bullets.


For reference, Gnome, the main difference between our current vests and the proposed assault vests are 6 more pounds of weight in exchange for the armour (same amount of protection as the concealable) extending to the groin, and ballistic leggings are 12/5F leg DR weighing 8 pounds. Switching vests is mainly worth it if you're otherwise not going to have groin DR (like Richard, who's switching out leg/groin armour for leg armour) and the leggings are just a matter of what works for you in terms of the encumbrance/DR balance.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Supposing we can have two of these things/sets...
> 1. Ballistic Helmet + _Tinted_ Visor, TL8 from HT70
> 2. With an integrated Tiny Radio, TL8 from HT38 featuring free Basic Encryption HT211 and operating at frequencies compatible with our big thing
> 3. With an integrated Tactical Headset, TL8 from HT39
> 
> Can we:
> 1. Cram it into 5.4 pounds and/or $10400 as per Combination Gadgets HT10 (I am not sure a hemlet would be a "gadget" but it is definitely a "housing")?
> 2. Use it with night-vision goggles with visor either opened or closed?


Sounds good...
1) A combination gadget would be available, but that would add time needed to fill the order - the guys in Gunmetal will have to put it all together.
2) NVGs will need visor up.




> 1. Would small mobile camps count? I mean like the roaming ones Stone has controlled over the radio. We probably would be unable to hit all of them (they'll run away), but we plan to hit at least one.
> 2. Could food / gasoline be simply used (1:1 or otherwise) for buying high-tech equipment when transacted in batches over a certain amount or is it more tricky than that?


1) Taking out mobile camps could be worth your while. One or two TL 8 items, at least.
2) Yeah, it's worth $2 per ration and $6 per gallon of gasoline, counted against the worth of what you want to buy. Simple stuff.

----------


## u-b

> 1) A combination gadget would be available, but that would add time needed to fill the order - the guys in Gunmetal will have to put it all together.


Oh, custom-made. Neat. We'll wait and we'll pay up front. I rather thought I would just order something that might be popular enough in the Old World. One more combination item is IR Tactical Light / Flashlight with built-in IR Laser. It is a combination of:
1. Large IR Tactical Light
2. Shoulder Arm IR Targeting Laser

By HT157 special ruling these can be combined by adding the cost and will just share the weight, which would be 0.3 pounds for the whole thing (+0.4 for the batteries). It would serve:
1. 2 hours x 100 yards as IR Tactical Light OR
2. 20 hours x 10 yards as IR Flashlight OR
3. 100 hours x  750 yards as IR Targeting Laser

The Flashlight mode is just power setting for those IR LEDs, so paying the cost, but no extra weight. Expecting it to be a near-enough IR for Sean to see, will have it checked with any other IR gear before placing the order.

Sean's plan is to chat over the radio, do some clarifications, negotiations and accounting, then take Bart and drive to Gunmetal to deposit the goods and place the order. He will be back by the evening and propose to relocate to Waffle House right away so that Richard can start questioning the mutants tomorrow morning. We sure have some topics to discuss. If no objections, I'll write this IC, hopefully some time today.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Let's say 20+20 for the rifles and 10+10 for handguns? Speaking about the later, saboted pistol-type rounds seem to be sort of an actual thing, so maybe Gunmetal has those in APDS variety _and_ not experimental? _UPD: Ah, damn, HT says "not in pistol calibers", but it specifically says about "availability", not about "possibility". Can Tariq make some experimental rounds given the cores?_
> 
> 
> Was thinking more of a Glock 22 to be rebuild from our broken Glock 17. But that can go to Tariq, so nothing is wasted. I'll see if we can cram it all in.
> 
> 
> Can Tariq rebuild a broken Glock 17 into a functional Glock 22? If so, there's your pistol and Richard will get a new one. Tatiq will get a plate 100%. The question is whether he wants more than that. The vest + the plate will give DR 37 to the front torso only. That's something Sean will have for himself. Adding more weight could give you better groin and limb armor, but "better" in a sense that it would stop some 3d+, not quite stop rifle bullets.


Regarding the Glock, I imagine he can repair and upgrade it, I need to take a closer look at the numbers. The assault vest + plate for the front torso should be good, I think both ballistic leggings and a ballistic helmet would also be beneficial (although really if you get shot in the head with a rifle, even that doesn't help all that much). I'm lugging a 15 lb. grenade launcher, so mobility is already going to be comprised. 




> Oh yeah, I forgot about the many Glock variants - I just skimmed the weapon tables pdf and saw the USP as the only .45 pistol with the stats you mentioned, forgetting that High-Tech is the book where at least half of the gun options are the variants listed in the text. 
> 
> For reference, Gnome, the main difference between our current vests and the proposed assault vests are 6 more pounds of weight in exchange for the armour (same amount of protection as the concealable) extending to the groin, and ballistic leggings are 12/5F leg DR weighing 8 pounds. Switching vests is mainly worth it if you're otherwise not going to have groin DR (like Richard, who's switching out leg/groin armour for leg armour) and the leggings are just a matter of what works for you in terms of the encumbrance/DR balance.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Regarding the Glock, I imagine he can repair and upgrade it, I need to take a closer look at the numbers. The assault vest + plate for the front torso should be good, I think both ballistic leggings and a ballistic helmet would also be beneficial (although really if you get shot in the head with a rifle, even that doesn't help all that much). I'm lugging a 15 lb. grenade launcher, so mobility is already going to be comprised.


I'm not sure how effective he will be at repairing the Glock, in retrospect; Tariq has One-Task Wonder (Armoury defaults to IQ when rigging munitions). When he gets another CP I can upgrade that to Armoury (Small Arms), but until then I'll be repairing at default, so might be better off inventing a new gun using the broken Glock for parts.

----------


## u-b

> 6 hours of work later, Richard has made 60 match-grade bullets, which should make the killing to come easier.


I think that's it for today. Sean's proposal for tomorrow would be to make remaining 40 bullets and try getting Stone to cooperate... like draw a map of north-western facilities maybe, if he would be so kind. Keeping him separate from the rest from that moment on, just in case.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean, are you doing anything before we pass time to the next day?

----------


## u-b

> Sean, are you doing anything before we pass time to the next day?


Not really. And likely not the next day either. Sean does not have much social nor technical competences and, given the location, does not want to go outside and hunt. He will patricipate in all Richard's interrogations, but otherwise does not plan to do much unless we have any news from any party (Snowbunnies, Chalmers, Gunmetal men, Funny Platoon / Radar Base radio operations, Mutants, etc.).

UPD: In fact, given that we have a pickup, driving somewhere to hunt is certainly possible, so Sean does just that. Sorry to have me delay everything and Gnomes will probably kill me...  :Small Red Face:

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Can we move on to Day 63, then?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yeah, we're going to 63, roll if you have not already.

----------


## u-b

> Oh, if we're doing next day rolls, Richard will make the last 40 of that cartridge shipment into handloads. Past that, he's pretty much done for work until Tariq heals up, I think.





> Sean's proposal for tomorrow would be to make remaining 40 bullets and try getting Stone to cooperate... like draw a map of north-western facilities maybe, if he would be so kind. Keeping him separate from the rest from that moment on, just in case.


You could do that. In fact, I think you should.




> ...we probably have a few loose expended cartridges from the last battle...





> I'm writing 80 rifle cartridge casings collected on the site, that should be about right.


Haven't done the actual math, but that was intended to include both Richard's and Sean's and is included in our total of 200. Also, the components was bought for just that amount, so nope, and doing the actual math is probably not worth the trouble anyway.

----------


## Volthawk

> You could do that. In fact, I think you should.


Ah yeah, forgot about that.




> Haven't done the actual math, but that was intended to include both Richard's and Sean's and is included in our total of 200. Also, the components was bought for just that amount, so nope, and doing the actual math is probably not worth the trouble anyway.


Gotcha, so that's all our bullet needs handled in the four hours then.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Can't catch a break here. Tariq's recovery roll works, physician's fails, now at 5 hp for day 63.

----------


## Volthawk

> Richard's pressure bounces off Stone even after more than a hour.


I suppose I'll do the same thing as the Intelligence Analysis rolls and roll again tomorrow (and so on if that fails/more questions come to mind later), yes?

----------


## u-b

> The folks at Gunmetal are wary of making a deal of "store credit" or whatever, but they certainly accept the dead animals as payment - worth $2 per pound of edible meat as rations.
> 
> The people of Gunmetal mostly like the idea of salvage from The Gutter - particularly quality metal for their workshops and factories, and Old World electronics for study. That would be worth "credit".
> 
> They add the trauma plate and radio detonator to the order in exchange for the food.


Here's the updated proposal. The credit deal was to be proposed to Snowbunnies (read carefully - Gunmetal was just mentioned at that point), but I would like you to keep Gunmetal's interest in the goods other than food and fuel, this might be handy for Sean to know. Also, the whole credit thing should not be too scary as Sean insists giving the stuff back is an acceptable option if we fail to agree on any other way of repayment. Losing (some of) it in combat against a common enemy would also be good, as normal for lend-lease.




> (OC: do you need any help counting the miles?)


Yes, I don't have any of those distances recorded where I can easily see them, so give me three numbers and I'll do the rest.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I suppose I'll do the same thing as the Intelligence Analysis rolls and roll again tomorrow (and so on if that fails/more questions come to mind later), yes?


A roll of Interrogation takes a base time of 1 hour. You took extra time, but you can roll again this same day.




> Yes, I don't have any of those distances recorded where I can easily see them, so give me three numbers and I'll do the rest.


The mileage are 25 miles (Waffle House to Ski Resort), 100 miles (Ski Resort to Gunmetal one trip), and 120 miles (Gunmetal to Waffle House one trip).

The Snowbunnies are not accepting of the deal - things are too uncertain in their end to arrange a line of credit.

----------


## u-b

> 100 miles (Ski Resort to Gunmetal one trip), and 120 miles (Gunmetal to Waffle House one trip).


I certainly remember them being closer by. Here's what some digging gives me...



> Gunmetal is 30 miles north from the ski resort.


This leaves two questions:
1. Which distance is correct?
2. What distance it is Gunmetal to Waffle House (if they are close by)?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> This leaves two questions:
> 1. Which distance is correct?
> 2. What distance it is Gunmetal to Waffle House (if they are close by)?


Whoops, my mistake.
1) the one you quoted is correct. 30 miles.
2) 45 miles from WH to GM, I guess. That's better?

----------


## u-b

> 1) the one you quoted is correct. 30 miles.
> 2) 45 miles from WH to GM, I guess. That's better?


Yes, much better. It would be 400 miles total at speeds up to 100 mph, so totally doable in one day even including all overheads and speeds less than maximum. Sean will be back to base by the dark.

----------


## u-b

> OC: going to the next day?


Yeah, I think today is most thoroughly finished.




> OC: everyone eats their meals for the day.


Aaand... done.

----------


## u-b

> The exiles all wake up at the remains of the slaver camp...


I think we should be at the Waffle House main base, if only because the slaver camp is of too little interest to anyone to remain equally well defended. So, it would be where we dumped all the prisoners, etc. We will post our own guard every night, but that would be not the only person guarding, so should be safer.




> OC: if you guy are still waiting on a delivery of stuff you've bought, it arrives today.


The things from Gunmetal? Great! Sean will proceed to sort them. What about the stuff we sent to the Radar Base? Can they confirm it has arrived?

I am at a loss about what else Sean can do while Tariq is recovering. Will probably plan the interrogations. Sean has a number of questions about the north-western facilities. Stone has had no reason to have this information on paper, but if he was there, he could say quite a lot...

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Rolled a critical failure for Tariq and a failure for the physician, use Luck to re-roll the critical failure twice getting a failure and a success. He's now up to 6 hp. With a 83.8% and 74.1% chance of success per day, on average he should be recovering about 1.5 hp per day, but over the last four days it's been one per day, it's brutal.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> The things from Gunmetal? Great! Sean will proceed to sort them. What about the stuff we sent to the Radar Base? Can they confirm it has arrived?


Sure, it arrived.

----------


## u-b

> Stone won't give up any information without some hardcore focused questioning, taking notable time.
> 
> (OC: Sean, roll Interrogation skill against Stone's Will 13. The base time for each roll is 1 hour.)


Sean lets Richard actually ask those questions. Here are his rolls for today:




> Interrogation 13 (Base 11 + 2 lengthy interrogation): (3d6)[13]
> Interrogation 13 (Base 11 + 2 lengthy interrogation): (3d6)[10]
> Interrogation 13 (Base 11 + 2 lengthy interrogation): (3d6)[12]
> Interrogation 13 (Base 11 + 2 lengthy interrogation): (3d6)[7]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

2 hours is a +1 bonus, 4 hours is a +2 bonus.

----------


## u-b

> 2 hours is a +1 bonus, 4 hours is a +2 bonus.


There is no 1-hour base as such, unless you hereby mandate it. Historically, we went with "lenghty interrogation" definition as per B202, which is 2+ hours. We have assumed it's not per question (questions are listed as 5 minutes a pop). Also we have not considered the prisoners lying, but we can roll against that too, if it becomes relevant (e.g. if someone tries lying). I think you can read the skill and state how we will be using it, so that both sides know all of the relevant details.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The previous Interrogation sessions used 1 hour per roll base time.

----------


## u-b

> The previous Interrogation sessions used 1 hour per roll base time.


Not sure I remember this. We've used long interrogation here and short interrogation there, but whatever. Not doing anything else today, so yo can advance to tomorrow.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

alright, everyone mark off their meals for the day.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Day 65, one recovery roll succeeded, one failed, now at 7 hp.

----------


## u-b

> alright, everyone mark off their meals for the day.


Done.

@Volthawk: I've done the math and it seems we would be better off with just 8 (or make it 10) one-hour interrogations, at least as long as the guy is not a good liar. I think we can slow down if/when he starts telling stuff.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Let me guess, next day?

----------


## u-b

Yep. Next day please.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Day 66: both recovery rolls succeed, now at 9 hp, another day or two and he should be back at full HP.

----------


## u-b

Okay, I have been handling the incoming gear and everything is ready for you to update your character sheets. Of note:
1. Tariq and Richard get Assault Vests, Ballistic Leggings, Trauma Plates (front only, for +23F) and Night Vision Goggles (night vision +9).
2. Sean and Richard get high-tech ballistic helmets (Ballistic Helmet + Tinted Visor + Tiny Radio with Tactical Headset; gives some AC, protected vision, protected hearing, radio communication). In particular, this means that:
2.1 Sean can go scout ahead and keep in touch over the radio (basic encryption, should be good enough).
2.2 Tariq can basically blast stun grenades all over Sean and Richard, who will get HT+5 to resist.
3. Tariq gets a TL8 radio detonator transmitter (a high-tech one, so probably has all the operating modes an explosives specialist would need to control an extensive minefield) and 10 radio detonator receivers. Not sure if the detonators themselves are included, but should be trivial to add it they are not.
4. We are upgrading Bart's torso plate and have enough of gear to equip 3 more troopers that Waffle House might provide us for subsequent operations.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay, recorded.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Okay, I have been handling the incoming gear and everything is ready for you to update your character sheets. Of note:
> 1. Tariq and Richard get Assault Vests, Ballistic Leggings, Trauma Plates (front only, for +23F) and Night Vision Goggles (night vision +9).
> 2. Sean and Richard get high-tech ballistic helmets (Ballistic Helmet + Tinted Visor + Tiny Radio with Tactical Headset; gives some AC, protected vision, protected hearing, radio communication). In particular, this means that:
> 2.1 Sean can go scout ahead and keep in touch over the radio (basic encryption, should be good enough).
> 2.2 Tariq can basically blast stun grenades all over Sean and Richard, who will get HT+5 to resist.
> 3. Tariq gets a TL8 radio detonator transmitter (a high-tech one, so probably has all the operating modes an explosives specialist would need to control an extensive minefield) and 10 radio detonator receivers. Not sure if the detonators themselves are included, but should be trivial to add it they are not.
> 4. We are upgrading Bart's torso plate and have enough of gear to equip 3 more troopers that Waffle House might provide us for subsequent operations.


Great, him another day to rest, then I want to get Tariq upgrading some gear. I'll have to take a look at the numbers to see how feasible this is, but on the list is upgrading his GL from Cheap to Regular quality, and converting it from a Milkor to a Hawk MM1 (12 shots!).

----------


## u-b

> Great, him another day to rest, then I want to get Tariq upgrading some gear. I'll have to take a look at the numbers to see how feasible this is, but on the list is upgrading his GL from Cheap to Regular quality, and converting it from a Milkor to a Hawk MM1 (12 shots!).


1. Well, Hawk was not much of a thing even when it was produced. Made it into Terminator 2, but that's about it. It had no stock, no integrated collimating sight and could not chamber long rounds, so overall not much of improvement. If you want more ammo capacity, check if you could fit Milkor with a bigger cylinder instead, maybe for the same price and weight difference. One for 8 or 9 rounds might even be wieldy enough.
2. As a related note, Sean would propose we try doing something more active when we are back to full health. The reason is that it would be better to risk getting hurt now and spend free time later than doing the other way around. Not planning the fights as big as the last one.
3. Depending on your weight allocation, you can pick up some arm or head armor. Tell me if you want any of those.




> OC: everyone records the meals eaten, of course.


Done.

----------


## Volthawk

> Okay, I have been handling the incoming gear and everything is ready for you to update your character sheets. Of note:
> 1. Tariq and Richard get Assault Vests, Ballistic Leggings, Trauma Plates (front only, for +23F) and Night Vision Goggles (night vision +9).
> 2. Sean and Richard get high-tech ballistic helmets (Ballistic Helmet + Tinted Visor + Tiny Radio with Tactical Headset; gives some AC, protected vision, protected hearing, radio communication). In particular, this means that:
> 2.1 Sean can go scout ahead and keep in touch over the radio (basic encryption, should be good enough).
> 2.2 Tariq can basically blast stun grenades all over Sean and Richard, who will get HT+5 to resist.
> 3. Tariq gets a TL8 radio detonator transmitter (a high-tech one, so probably has all the operating modes an explosives specialist would need to control an extensive minefield) and 10 radio detonator receivers. Not sure if the detonators themselves are included, but should be trivial to add it they are not.
> 4. We are upgrading Bart's torso plate and have enough of gear to equip 3 more troopers that Waffle House might provide us for subsequent operations.


Done. Speaking of gear, did we end up getting Richard that heavier pistol and bulletproof shield?

----------


## u-b

> Done. Speaking of gear, did we end up getting Richard that heavier pistol and bulletproof shield?


Not yet. I have prioritized Sean's laser over Richard's pistol and postponed the shield in favor of night vision gear. The motivation is that we probably will face some battles in the open before we are to storm a cramped space, so will have opportunity to find more loot and get the stuff bought.

UPD: And shall we proceed with the interrogations? I think we still have two more days for that.
UPD2: Do Richard and Tariq want to wear steel plates on the back? I think these should be compatible with the pockets and we have enough of them, so your choice based on weight and expected utility.

----------


## Volthawk

> Not yet. I have prioritized Sean's laser over Richard's pistol and postponed the shield in favor of night vision gear. The motivation is that we probably will face some battles in the open before we are to storm a cramped space, so will have opportunity to find more loot and get the stuff bought.
> 
> UPD: And shall we proceed with the interrogations? I think we still have two more days for that.
> UPD2: Do Richard and Tariq want to wear steel plates on the back? I think these should be compatible with the pockets and we have enough of them, so your choice based on weight and expected utility.


Gotcha, makes sense.
Sure, I don't think Richard has anything else on right now so we might as well.
Richard will take a plate, sure - the heavier armour's pushed him into the next encumbrance bracket anyway, so he can load on the back plate with no problems.

EDIT: Added the steel plate, and transferred everything listed as being carried by Richard from the general list to his inventory.

----------


## u-b

> Richard will take a plate, sure - the heavier armour's pushed him into the next encumbrance bracket anyway, so he can load on the back plate with no problems.


In this case, does Richard want to replace his shoes with boots? We have a pair spare. That would be +1 foot DR for +1 pound.

----------


## Volthawk

> In this case, does Richard want to replace his shoes with boots? We have a pair spare. That would be +1 foot DR for +1 pound.


Might as well.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> 1. Well, Hawk was not much of a thing even when it was produced. Made it into Terminator 2, but that's about it. It had no stock, no integrated collimating sight and could not chamber long rounds, so overall not much of improvement. If you want more ammo capacity, check if you could fit Milkor with a bigger cylinder instead, maybe for the same price and weight difference. One for 8 or 9 rounds might even be wieldy enough.
> 2. As a related note, Sean would propose we try doing something more active when we are back to full health. The reason is that it would be better to risk getting hurt now and spend free time later than doing the other way around. Not planning the fights as big as the last one.
> 3. Depending on your weight allocation, you can pick up some arm or head armor. Tell me if you want any of those.
> 
> Done.


Yeah, basically what I was thinking was getting the bigger cylinder, and keeping the integrated sight, etc. 

I would like to spend some time doing gadgeteering, before risking getting hurt again. It is been more two months of IRL time since Tariq got shot, and mighty dull in the interim.

----------


## u-b

> I would like to spend some time doing gadgeteering, before risking getting hurt again. It is been more two months of IRL time since Tariq got shot, and mighty dull in the interim.


Your concerns are understandable. Can you estimate how much time Tariq wants to spend, piecewise? And how about we just go to at most one fight to clear the area near the hydro power plant? Maybe we'll even find that the site is deserted. Then we can deploy the convoy. That would start the power plant repair time ticking while we are still around to help, gadgeteering and such.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Just in case, the images didn't show up in the IC thread;

----------


## Volthawk

> Just in case, the images didn't show up in the IC thread;


Neither sets of images work for me, but quoting the posts and opening the links that way got me them.

*Spoiler*
Show





Looks like that worked.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Dang it, what happened there?
Anyway, next day...

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Your concerns are understandable. Can you estimate how much time Tariq wants to spend, piecewise? And how about we just go to at most one fight to clear the area near the hydro power plant? Maybe we'll even find that the site is deserted. Then we can deploy the convoy. That would start the power plant repair time ticking while we are still around to help, gadgeteering and such.


A day, a couple of days? I know you wanted him to produce some ammo.

Day 67 recovery rolls: TWO failures! Still at 9 hp.

----------


## u-b

> A day, a couple of days? I know you wanted him to produce some ammo.


A few days are fine. Just was concerned it might take upwards of a week.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Roll Interrogation skill for the additional questions.

Stone will oppose Interrogation with a Will of 13.

----------


## u-b

> OC: note number of meals eaten.


Done and, for day 68, done.

I guess Richard will have to roll some Interrogation against this guy.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Day 68, Tariq's recovery roll succeeds, physician fails, now at 10 hp.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Day 69 Finally, Tariq is back to full HP!

----------


## u-b

> Day 69 Finally, Tariq is back to full HP!


Great news! Now go ahead and participate in war council.  :Small Amused:

----------


## u-b

> Well, Tariq is finally at full health, and you had asked him to make some multi-flechette shotgun rounds a month and a half ago IRL (it took that long to heal up, in part thanks to a streak of really bad rolling), so he was going to start with that. What do we have to use for parts? Is it lines 54 and 55 of the spreadsheet?


Intending to use one unit of "Steel and Tooling" (to make the flechetes) and one "Shotgun Shot" (for everything else) per one multi-flechette round. That would be $6 + $10 => $40. We can make up to 100 right now (lines 83, 81, 179) and more later, but these are probably not a high priority (certainly not a high priority beyond the first 40 or so).

How does Richard feels about riding around while Tariq does his job?

----------


## Volthawk

> How does Richard feels about riding around while Tariq does his job?


Yeah, that's fine by me.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Okay, the first 10 rolls to create shotgun shells. 
1. The first shell produced has 2 bugs.
2. Produces four shells
3. Produces three shells
4. Produces three shells
5. Produces three shells
6. Produces two shells
7. Produces four shells
8. Produces four shells
9. Critical success, produces six shells 
10. Produces four shells.

So, 10 shots and 10 steel and tooling units to produce 33 shells and one shell that has 2 bugs. I'm inclined to toss that one aside. This took just over 2 hours (+6 minutes).

Next ten:
11. shell with 2 bugs
12. critical success, five shells
13. two shells
14. one shell
15. four shells
16. three shells
17. two shells
18. four shells
19. four shells
20. four shells

29 more shells and one with 2 bugs, taking 2 hours 38 minutes.

Added another 10 rolls, which should bring us close to 100 shells.

21. two shells
22. three shells
23. three shells
24. one shell, two bugs
25. four shells
26. one shell, one bug
27. critical success, five shells
28. four shells
29. four shells
30. four shells

This round adds 29 more shells, plus one with two bugs and one with one bug, and took 2 hours 18 minutes. He is going to stop there, having spent 7 hours 2 minutes to produce 91 multi-flechette shotgun rounds (and 4 with bugs) and consumed 30 shot shells and 30 steel and tooling parts doing so. $480 of parts consumed produced $3,640 value (plus whatever the buggy rounds might be worth).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay, I'll decide on the bugs;

The shell with one bug is very unreliable, and will fail on an attack roll of 10 or more.

The shell with two bugs is very unreliable (fails on attack roll of 10 or more) AND deals half Damage with half Range and half Accuracy.

The buggy shells are only worth the gunpowder and spent cartridges used to make them.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Okay, I'll decide on the bugs;
> 
> The shell with one bug is very unreliable, and will fail on an attack roll of 10 or more.
> 
> The shell with two bugs is very unreliable (fails on attack roll of 10 or more) AND deals half Damage with half Range and half Accuracy.
> 
> The buggy shells are only worth the gunpowder and spent cartridges used to make them.


Probably best just to call those scrap, and work with the 91 we have. Producing three rounds on average per roll is pretty good, I think, especially with a base skill of 12.

----------


## u-b

> OC: the closest camp site closest to here is now 10 miles away.


That'll do. Already rolled to get there and take a look.

----------


## u-b

> The animal handler at the Waffle House looks the horses over and finds that they're minorly injured but otherwise pretty good draft animals, capable of pulling a coach or cart. Their gear is also up to snuff. The saddlebags contain supplies for the horses - hair brush, feed bags, spare horseshoes, blankets...


So, for the lot, $4000 food value or $4000 market value. How much for the gear? We don't plan to use it, so no need to list piecewise.

@The team: What should we do with these $4000? They are acceptable at face value for high-tech gear in Gunmetal, but maybe we can get some other things they don't normally offer on the market. We have $2000 worth of food in the garage, so the options are at least as follows:
1. We buy a broken Desert Eagle, if there is such a thing. That'll cost $5000 and require a roll at +8 to re-invent into usable shape using Quick Gadgeteer (+4 for $40000 worth of materials, including being the "same thing", +2 for "modifying" a thing worth up to $100k, +2 for extra time taking one whole day). In fact, we can re-build it as fine (reliable) for no extra cost.
2. We buy some broken or cheap broken Springfield M1 Garand rifles. Suppose they have bought a cache of rusty ones, but haven't yet processed them and can offer them for sale, at least if we ask good enough. This does not necessarily exclude #1 above or #3 below because TL6 rifles should be normally for sale, the only problems are their existence in this state and their state of an incomplete project, profit of which they are going to lose. These are even more easily rebuilt and can be given to troops, if we can spend some time.
3. We buy a +23F trauma plate to have Richard armored all-around or as a front plate for some reinforcement guy.
4. Maybe something else?

----------


## Volthawk

> So, for the lot, $4000 food value or $4000 market value. How much for the gear? We don't plan to use it, so no need to list piecewise.
> 
> @The team: What should we do with these $4000? They are acceptable at face value for high-tech gear in Gunmetal, but maybe we can get some other things they don't normally offer on the market. We have $2000 worth of food in the garage, so the options are at least as follows:
> 1. We buy a broken Desert Eagle, if there is such a thing. That'll cost $5000 and require a roll at +8 to re-invent into usable shape using Quick Gadgeteer (+4 for $40000 worth of materials, including being the "same thing", +2 for "modifying" a thing worth up to $100k, +2 for extra time taking one whole day). In fact, we can re-build it as fine (reliable) for no extra cost.
> 2. We buy some broken or cheap broken Springfield M1 Garand rifles. Suppose they have bought a cache of rusty ones, but haven't yet processed them and can offer them for sale, at least if we ask good enough. This does not necessarily exclude #1 above or #3 below because TL6 rifles should be normally for sale, the only problems are their existence in this state and their state of an incomplete project, profit of which they are going to lose. These are even more easily rebuilt and can be given to troops, if we can spend some time.
> 3. We buy a +23F trauma plate to have Richard armored all-around or as a front plate for some reinforcement guy.
> 4. Maybe something else?


Hm. Of those, my preferences go 1>3>2. Besides those options, Richard generally feels in a pretty good place so nothing comes to mind for him, so...perhaps Tariq could do with parts/money for another project, or could do with some gear updates that our general passes have missed? Dunno.

A passing thought that's too expensive for this but might be worth general consideration - now we're driving around rather than walking, are making planned attacks on bases, can potentially have extra manpower with us and have Tariq making good explosives for us, perhaps we might try to obtain/make some sort of light mortar?

----------


## u-b

> A passing thought that's too expensive for this but might be worth general consideration - now we're driving around rather than walking, are making planned attacks on bases, can potentially have extra manpower with us and have Tariq making good explosives for us, perhaps we might try to obtain/make some sort of light mortar?


I've thought of that. We could get some 120mm mortar from our next big catch. Or we could get one cheap and broken right this moment. We should be able to tow it using the pickup. Alternatively, 81/82mm is also a thing and cheap one can be had right away. There are problems using this though:
1. We'll have to get someone Artillery.
2. We'll have to get someone Forward Observer (Sean should be good, but has no points atm).
3. We _probably_ should get a copter and Piloting, though this is not too urgent to get.
4. Using this against the opposition bases will mean risking collateral damage e.g. to slaves stationed therein.

M10 rocket launcher would be cheaper (to start with, might be more expensive per shot, haven't checked it), but less flexible wrt trajectory and would face mostly the same problems with skilles etc.

Direct fire is simpler. We can use Milkor at up to 880 yards and it is not bad. And there is a whole lot of options for RPG-7 usable at up to 1000 yards, at -4 to Guns (Rifle). The problem is getting visual contact at far-enough ranges.

UPD: Maybe we should have a talk with The Rangers someday, when this Blackwire affair is resolved. They might have the skills.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> I've thought of that. We could get some 120mm mortar from our next big catch. Or we could get one cheap and broken right this moment. We should be able to tow it using the pickup. Alternatively, 81/82mm is also a thing and cheap one can be had right away. There are problems using this though:
> 1. We'll have to get someone Artillery.
> 2. We'll have to get someone Forward Observer (Sean should be good, but has no points atm).
> 3. We _probably_ should get a copter and Piloting, though this is not too urgent to get.
> 4. Using this against the opposition bases will mean risking collateral damage e.g. to slaves stationed therein.
> 
> M10 rocket launcher would be cheaper (to start with, might be more expensive per shot, haven't checked it), but less flexible wrt trajectory and would face mostly the same problems with skilles etc.
> 
> Direct fire is simpler. We can use Milkor at up to 880 yards and it is not bad. And there is a whole lot of options for RPG-7 usable at up to 1000 yards, at -4 to Guns (Rifle). The problem is getting visual contact at far-enough ranges.
> ...


Sorry I haven't weighed in for a bit, busy weekend and some internet issues. Tariq has been meaning to make some some TL8 HEDP rounds for the Milkor which will boost it's damage to 7d(10) with linked 6d [2d] cr ex, so that's decent. If we did want a mortar, something like the RO ML Mk II would be easy enough to throw together (base value is only $2,000, so Tariq could assemble one for as little as $200 in parts), but all the problems u-b pointed out remain. A RPG-7 he could assemble for as little as $1,840 in parts. 

His first priority is going to be putting together those HEDP rounds, lower down the list is modifying the Milkor to use a 12-round cylinder and upgrading my sidearm, but are there any other priorities for the group? I would also get out and earn some more characters points to upgrade Armoury and Engineer (Small Arms).

----------


## u-b

> If we did want a mortar, something like the RO ML Mk II would be easy enough to throw together (base value is only $2,000, so Tariq could assemble one for as little as $200 in parts)


I don't really want that one, or anything else under 81mm. Those are effectively GLs of days before GLs, so don't provide any advantage.




> His first priority is going to be putting together those HEDP rounds, lower down the list is modifying the Milkor to use a 12-round cylinder and upgrading my sidearm, but are there any other priorities for the group? I would also get out and earn some more characters points to upgrade Armoury and Engineer (Small Arms).


The listed priorities are good. We'll see what Gunmetal has to offer us, but, if anything, that would be lower priority than Milkor. We are stuck around here for at least two more days. We might or might not find a non-abandoned camp tomorrow. We'll see what to do after that.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Hindsight is 20/20, but I should have had Sean roll for his Flashbacks Disadvantage when he encountered those wild dogs eating people. Oh well.




> So, for the lot, $4000 food value or $4000 market value. How much for the gear? We don't plan to use it, so no need to list piecewise.


The horse gear total is worth $500.

----------


## u-b

> Hindsight is 20/20, but I should have had Sean roll for his Flashbacks Disadvantage when he encountered those wild dogs eating people. Oh well.


 :Small Amused:  I _try_ to roll it every time allies are in danger or Sean is otherwise under stress, but this particular case... nah. Someone eating a raider is just as well. Might have been different if _raiders_ were eating each other.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## u-b

Okay guys, regarding future plans:
1. We probably should send Waffle House men to get the wares to Gunmetal and back, just like the last time. Or we can delay the transaction*. It's not too far away and most of the wares are not bulky, but there are two horses and we have reasons not to be immediately involved, read on.
2. The proposal is that the caravan to the power plant leaves tomorrow. The three additional guards (specialties: rifle, assault rifle, shotgun) are to pick their equipment today.
3. The proposal is that we check the power plant before people arrive. We can do it the first thing tomorrow or we can leave Tariq some time to do grenades and/or pistol while we check the remaining two raiders' campsites and leave for the power plant early afternoon. I certainly would like to have Tariq with us at the site, because things might get _interesting_. We do not necessarily have to wait for the caravan, but maybe would want to spend some time scavenging.
4. Proposing we don't leave for Newport before we meet with Blackwire, but leave the first thing after that, on the condition that no other militia takes the task of securing the area.

Any thoughts or corrections?

*UPD: I have laid out the transaction as we can do now, it is not problematic and we have the funds, but maybe we should do the rest of the business in this local area and amend it before we execute it. Depends on how quickly Richard would like his pistol delivered.

----------


## Volthawk

> Okay guys, regarding future plans:
> 1. We probably should send Waffle House men to get the wares to Gunmetal and back, just like the last time. Or we can delay the transaction*. It's not too far away and most of the wares are not bulky, but there are two horses and we have reasons not to be immediately involved, read on.
> 2. The proposal is that the caravan to the power plant leaves tomorrow. The three additional guards (specialties: rifle, assault rifle, shotgun) are to pick their equipment today.





> *UPD: I have laid out the transaction as we can do now, it is not problematic and we have the funds, but maybe we should do the rest of the business in this local area and amend it before we execute it. Depends on how quickly Richard would like his pistol delivered.


I'm not in too much of a rush, no, so we can delay the trade if you'd rather. In general, the caravan plans look solid to me.




> 3. The proposal is that we check the power plant before people arrive. We can do it the first thing tomorrow or we can leave Tariq some time to do grenades and/or pistol while we check the remaining two raiders' campsites and leave for the power plant early afternoon. I certainly would like to have Tariq with us at the site, because things might get _interesting_. We do not necessarily have to wait for the caravan, but maybe would want to spend some time scavenging.


Agreed on wanting Tariq with us, so I'll defer to him there on the power plant schedule.




> 4. Proposing we don't leave for Newport before we meet with Blackwire, but leave the first thing after that, on the condition that no other militia takes the task of securing the area.


Yeah, I'd rather not leave the Blackwire issue hanging for much longer than we need to - if feels like the kind of thing that, if left alone, could blow up in about half a dozen ways.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Agreed on wanting Tariq with us, so I'll defer to him there on the power plant schedule.


Give him another day to make some HEPD rounds, maybe modify the GL and handgun if he has time, then he'll be set to go.

----------


## u-b

One whole day then. We'll check the two sites and maybe make a trip to Gunmetal. The departure of the caravan is to be timed so that it does not arrive before we do.

@GM: Ready to advance to the next day, I guess.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

@u-b: of the gear in the spreadsheet, what can I make use of for further inventing rolls?

----------


## u-b

> @u-b: of the gear in the spreadsheet, what can I make use of for further inventing rolls?


The following things are designated raw materials and are present on site:
A72 - fuses for 40mm and the like
A74 - flashy stuff for flashbangs and the like
A81 + A83 - for multi-flechete rounds
A85 - for illumination rounds
A89 - for anything explosive
A110 - for another glock
A73, A76, A80 - to buy anything else, like junk metal and such
A166 - your GL

Things to be made, in no particular order:
1. Some 40mm HEDPs.
2. Some 40mm IR illumination flares.
3. A Glock 17 (quick gadgetier at +3 modification up to $10k, +4 parts, +time) or, better, a Fine (Reliable) Glock 22 (quick gadgetier at +2 modification up to $100k, +3 parts, +time) - this better done with no extra parts to hit the "modification" column instead of "invention" column on the gadgetier table.
4. Maybe GL, also with no extra parts, you do the math.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Moving onto the next day then.

Mark off the meals eaten.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> The following things are designated raw materials and are present on site:
> A72 - fuses for 40mm and the like
> A74 - flashy stuff for flashbangs and the like
> A81 + A83 - for multi-flechete rounds
> A85 - for illumination rounds
> A89 - for anything explosive
> A110 - for another glock
> A73, A76, A80 - to buy anything else, like junk metal and such
> A166 - your GL
> ...


Thank you.

First off, he's going to make some TL8 HEDP rounds. $20 base value, $320 after TL modifier means he needs $32 worth of parts. Using a fuse ($20) and a pound of TNT ($40), I would argue both count as very closely related, bringing their value up to $120, and adding a rifle cartridge brings it up to $130 for x4 the needed parts. Doing that four times produces 22 rounds, taking 2 1/2 hours. 

As a note Tariq still has 6 illumination flares, but not IR ones, so he'll put some of those together. Doing that twice produces 8 flares and takes 50 minutes.

Next Tariq tackles the Glock, and in 20 minutes produces a bug-free Glock-17.

He will then see about upgrading the Milkor to use a 12-shot revolver cylinder instead of a 6-shot one. I'm assuming the difference in value is the same as for the difference in value between the Milkor and the Hawk MM1 - cheap Milkor is $9,600, a cheap Hawk MM1 is $12,800, so the difference in value is $3,200. He needs $320 in parts, so he'll use 32 rifle cartridges to procure the needed supplies. He spends 160 minutes but successfully upgrades it with no bugs.

All told he has spent 6 hours and 20 minutes pulling this together. Is there anything else Sean or Richard want him to do?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean tied in the Stealth versus Observation quick contest, so the enemy is getting suspicious.
If you wanna start shooting right now, you'll need to Fast-Draw, Sean. Not tot mention, your allies will be hanging back, so they may have trouble assisting you.

----------


## u-b

> The spreadsheet has a value of $2,365 (not entirely sure how that was derived)


The thing was without the magazine, so (9600 - 140) / 4. You could have rebuilt it complete with the magazine, I guess.




> Next Tariq tackles the Glock, and in 20 minutes produces a bug-free Glock-17.


Care to rebuild it further? Will be a bit easier now that it is fully operable. Glock 22 is the same price as Glock 17, but is better because it does 2d+2 pi+, which means you can either do more damage or use APHC bullets for the same damage with better penetration. Glock 17 does not play well with APHC as those become pi-. Not sure if you care enough about the sidearm, but that is an option. Making it fine is optional.




> All told he has spent 6 hours and 20 minutes pulling this together. Is there anything else Sean or Richard want him to do?


You could try to improve Milcor's accuracy to that of "Under-Barrel, 40mm" from B281. Not sure what price difference, but say it would be that GL's full cost of 500*8*0.4 = 1600. You'll get yourself a +1 acc. Then you would like to dedicate a day to improve it's quality. Aside from that, I think of buiding a short batch of spare magazines, a short batch of flashbangs (we left a lot with the Rangers), maybe some more flechete shots... and that's it.

Also, I think and error has crept in the sheet some time since yesterday: Tariq should have *10* Receive-Only radios (these are radio detonators, so each is effectively one-shot when used for the purpose). UPD: Also, the trauma plate has wrong stats... I think there is a whole bunch of errors, actually. You can look at the version history to hunt them all.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Also, I think and error has crept in the sheet some time since yesterday: Tariq should have *10* Receive-Only radios (these are radio detonators, so each is effectively one-shot when used for the purpose). UPD: Also, the trauma plate has wrong stats... I think there is a whole bunch of errors, actually. You can look at the version history to hunt them all.


Yes, sorry, that was definitely me. I noticed the errors and tried to correct them, but obviously did not succeed. I wasn't aware there was a version history. I've fixed all of Tariq's gear. I hope I didn't mess anything else up.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

One raider does not recover from mental stun, partial surprise.

----------


## u-b

> Alright, the message goes through, but maybe anyone listening in to radio could've eavesdropped on it.


Yes, but with three limitations:
1. It is on our car's main radio frequency (not sure if that is also radar base frequency), so _that_ frequency must be monitored.
2. It's tiny, so has a somewhat limited range.
3. It's TL8, so has built-in free basic encryption, which is in use. Can be decoded, if recorded, but with time and skill.

----------


## Volthawk

So how far is Richard from Sean, and from the raiders? Can he see the raiders from where he is?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Care to rebuild it further? Will be a bit easier now that it is fully operable. Glock 22 is the same price as Glock 17, but is better because it does 2d+2 pi+, which means you can either do more damage or use APHC bullets for the same damage with better penetration. Glock 17 does not play well with APHC as those become pi-. Not sure if you care enough about the sidearm, but that is an option. Making it fine is optional.
> 
> You could try to improve Milcor's accuracy to that of "Under-Barrel, 40mm" from B281. Not sure what price difference, but say it would be that GL's full cost of 500*8*0.4 = 1600. You'll get yourself a +1 acc. Then you would like to dedicate a day to improve it's quality. Aside from that, I think of buiding a short batch of spare magazines, a short batch of flashbangs (we left a lot with the Rangers), maybe some more flechete shots... and that's it.


@Shoot Da Moon: What would you require to change the Glock 17 into a Glock 22 if there is no price differential? 

For improving the Milkor's accuracy, I don't think $1,600 is going to be enough. As a cheap weapon, he paid 40% of it's base cost in exchange for -1 Acc, -1 HT, -1 Malf, saving $14,400 over the base Milkor without considering the 12-shot cylinder he installed. I think GL accuracy was re-considered between Basic and High-Tech, because none of the handheld ones in High-Tech have an Acc greater than 1, other than the ATK-H&K M29 with its sophisticated sight.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So how far is Richard from Sean, and from the raiders? Can he see the raiders from where he is?


I'd say one turn of Movement, at least. How far back do you normally stay away from your scout as he sneaks ahead? You'd see the raiders from about 2 yards of distance from Sean's position in any direction, at most. So get closer to Sean to see the bad guys.




> @Shoot Da Moon: What would you require to change the Glock 17 into a Glock 22 if there is no price differential?


Hard to say. What are the main differences in stats between the two guns? It could be handled as if a modification...

----------


## u-b

> What are the main differences in stats between the two guns?


Mainly one does pi and another pi+. A few minor things like weight and magazine capacity and that's it.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Hard to say. What are the main differences in stats between the two guns? It could be handled as if a modification...


Glock 17 is a 9x19mm pistol with damage 2d+2 pi, Acc 2, Range 160/1,800, Weight 1.9/0.6, RoF 3, Shots 17+1(3), ST 8, Bulk -2, Rcl 2, Cost $600 ($9,600 in ATE)
Glock 22 is a .40 S&W, the differences are damage 2d+2 pi+, Wt. 2.1/0.7, Shots 15+1, no difference in cost mentioned

At a minimum it will require changing out the barrel, so even if there is no price differential, there will be some cost to change that out (possibly one could bore the 9mm out into the larger .40?). Some searching online turned up conversion barrels starting at around $65 US. Since GURPS 4E dollars are fixed at around 2004 values, an inflation calculator suggests the same barrel in 2004 would be worth around $43.67. So, after TL multiplier, $700? As a Quick Gadgeteer, that means I could get away with $70 worth of parts. Sound good?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yes, $70 worth of parts is good enough. Treat it as if it were a modification, not a new invention or an upgrade?

----------


## u-b

> Players, do you have orders for Bart the Hunter or the dogs?


For bart, nothing from Sean. For all I care, Bart can follow the dogs, or stop to watch the window, or do anything else as long as it's sensible. Maybe aims at that guy this turn, if he can already see him and Richard does not kill him.

For the dogs, they just go all in, barking, biting and stuff.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Yes, $70 worth of parts is good enough. Treat it as if it were a modification, not a new invention or an upgrade?


Done, 20 minutes to do the job, expended $70 in parts, and no bugs.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Good news, one bad guy left.
He's in good cover (-2 (another -2 and extra DR to hit torso legs and groin), only his head, arms and weapon are exposed), 15 yards from Sean (-5 Range, so less for the dogs, 2 more yards for Richard and Bart).

----------


## u-b

Will need the details for the cars. Assuming TL7 for the radio, TL6 for first aid kits, TL5 for the binoculars, Walter Leuchtpistole flare gun.

Anything interested marked on the maps? If so, will ask Richard to take a look.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Will need the details for the cars. Assuming TL7 for the radio, TL6 for first aid kits, TL5 for the binoculars, Walter Leuchtpistole flare gun.
> 
> Anything interested marked on the maps? If so, will ask Richard to take a look.


Your TL assumptions are correct.
The maps have been drawn on, but you don't think anything important is written there.

As for the cars;
One car has a bad engine, -2 HT, -20% Top Speed, and it's unsafe. Flaws mean -60% to the value.
The other car has -2 Handling, -1 SR, and -30% Range. Flaws mean -60% to the value.

----------


## u-b

> The last X on the map is 25 miles away from the Waffle House.


Already rolled to get there.

----------


## u-b

> I suppose the time Sean took to aim and this move, and the fact that they were also moving closer, means Richard might be be able to see the investigating group now? Not sure.





> Sean whispers "Contact. Incoming. Incoming are yours." then aims at the largest group of raiders _not_ coming after him and, *eventually*, shoots a long burst.





> At least one second to aim and then shoot at the largest group of raiders _not_ going after Sean while the group of raiders _going_ after Sean is still at least 15 yards away. Will give some time to Richard a Bart to come closer and/or to spot and aim at the incoming group, but shoot before _any_ gangster reacts to _anyone_ (Sean or otherwise).


I kind of hoped you and the DM would narrate the details of what happens before Sean's shots. Sean's intention was to give Richard and Bart as much time as practical, likely _much_ more than just one second, so I guess absent DM's say you can go ahead and make some reasonable assumption.




> Rolling for up to 10 hits spending up to 11 bullets





> He hits 8 of his targets, spending 13 bullets in a big spray.


I was writing from memory, but now double-checked, Sean has a RoF of *12*, so I guess 7 targets with 12(?) bullets were hit?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

I figured Bart and Richard would have a second of Move as Sean Aimed.

As for the hit targets, with a RoF 12, you still hit 8 hostiles. You did not waste that many bullets.

----------


## u-b

> skill 13 -8 Range *+1 AoA*





> bad guys Dodge


Mmm... did you drop the AoA bit? I've rolled for Bart just because I'm unsure of Richard's range modifier and whether that 10 would hit. Thinking of it, I shouldn't have bothered re-rolling the damage as that coming to play would have meant Richard hitting all four.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Four raiders at the camp (-8 Range), one raider closer (-5 Range), all of them lying down.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The tossed grenade almost Malfunctioned. It's essentially Cheap TL 6.

----------


## u-b

If they fail to dodge, Sean will try to hit a grenade then (the one closest to civilians, if he can see it), spending one second to aim and one second to shoot. This would be at -16 presumably (-8 range, -8 size), and is not guaranteed to work even on a hit (TNT does not detonate when hit by a bullet, but dynamite does, and so do most primers).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Last 2 active bad guys were killed. Grenades still about to explode...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Mmm... did you drop the AoA bit? I've rolled for Bart just because I'm unsure of Richard's range modifier and whether that 10 would hit. Thinking of it, I shouldn't have bothered re-rolling the damage as that coming to play would have meant Richard hitting all four.


That was a mistake on my part. Sorry.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

*You all earn 2 bonus Character Points for clearing out the enemy camps and saving the merchants!*

BTW, you should heal the injured merchant if you can, because I think at least one of you has the Guilt Complex disadvantage.
Freeing the merchants from the prison goes without saying.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> *You all earn 2 bonus Character Points for clearing out the enemy camps and saving the merchants!*
> 
> BTW, you should heal the injured merchant if you can, because I think at least one of you has the Guilt Complex disadvantage.
> Freeing the merchants from the prison goes without saying.


Does Tariq? He didn't participate in that at all. I am looking forward to getting back on the same time frame as others and move things forward.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Does Tariq?


Yup. He does indirectly contribute with his crafting, and I do not want to play anti-favorites anyway. 2 Character Points.

----------


## u-b

> The merchants take 300 rifle bullets, 10 gun magazines, 60 bottles of water and 12 doses of antibiotics out of the caravans' stocks, and offer the lot of it to the exiles. They ask if the exiles would like different types of bullets instead of the rifle rounds?


We'd make 80 of those be APHC pistol rounds, if they have them. Otherwise, rifle rounds are fine.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Yup. He does indirectly contribute with his crafting, and I do not want to play anti-favorites anyway. 2 Character Points.


s
Okay, thanks. I would like to spend one of them to upgrade my One Task Wonder (Armoury defaults to full IQ when rigging munitions) to 2 points in full Armoury (Small Arms). I'll save the other for now.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> s
> Okay, thanks. I would like to spend one of them to upgrade my One Task Wonder (Armoury defaults to full IQ when rigging munitions) to 2 points in full Armoury (Small Arms). I'll save the other for now.


Got it, you can do that. Update your sheet, PM me the latest when you get the chance.




> We'd make 80 of those be APHC pistol rounds, if they have them. Otherwise, rifle rounds are fine.


Okay, swapped.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Any details I forgot to mention about the power plant and the enemies?

----------


## u-b

> Skill 16 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 determined + 8 accuracy - 3 vitals - 7 range): (3d6)[8], Rcl 3
> Damage: *(3d6)[10]x3* pi, (7d6)[26]x3 pi


That's one botched damage roll. Also, I'd like to know if not shooting a burst is intentional or if you've just missed that possibility (you'd have effective skill 10..12 on all subsequent shots at the torsos depending on who and how you choose to target).

----------


## Volthawk

> That's one botched damage roll. Also, I'd like to know if not shooting a burst is intentional or if you've just missed that possibility (you'd have effective skill 10..12 on all subsequent shots at the torsos depending on who and how you choose to target).


Oh yeah, fixed. 

For the burst, it was mainly the mention of the door mutant being alone making me think that I'd have to single-target it. Guess I forgot about how much range wide bursts can cover.

----------


## u-b

> For the burst, it was mainly the mention of the door mutant being alone making me think that I'd have to single-target it. Guess I forgot about how much range wide bursts can cover.


If it is your mistake (and not Richard's, who could observe the scenery without resorting to text and probably has enough skill to know what his rifle can do), I think you can as well fix it by rolling the remaining attacks before the GM resolves any.

----------


## u-b

> The mutants might have Protected Hearing, bonuses to resist metabolic hazards, Protected Vision and stuff...


Well, hopefully their dogs are not as well enginiered - at least we did get a bunch with a grenade one time. That said, I don't see us well-positioned to survive Tariq doing nothing, so we probably should wait some more time for his post.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Got it, you can do that. Update your sheet, PM me the latest when you get the chance.


Sent.

Sorry, I missed that you had returned to the Waffle House to collect Tariq.

----------


## Volthawk

So to confirm, remaining enemy numbers are one handler with no dogs (not notably injured?), one severely injured handler with no dogs, and one intact handler+dog pack?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So to confirm, remaining enemy numbers are one handler with no dogs (not notably injured?), one severely injured handler with no dogs, and one intact handler+dog pack?


None of the dogs are in the fight - they're either dead or KO'd.
Two handler guards are still technically in the fight, but reeling from nasty wounds.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Just kidding. They committed suicide.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Just kidding. They committed suicide.


This took me by surprise. I didn't think our reputation was that nasty that they would prefer to kill themselves than to be captured.

----------


## Volthawk

> This took me by surprise. I didn't think our reputation was that nasty that they would prefer to kill themselves than to be captured.


I think it's less our reputation, more their religion and view of what the rest of humanity is like.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Unfortunately, you guys can only speculate.
The mutants are too dead to clear things up.

----------


## u-b

There could be one flyer alive (Sean's first hit was a bit off the mark to the torso). Richard can have him as he sees fit.

----------


## u-b

I think someone (read: Tariq) should come up with an estimate of how many rooms there are on each floor, which window(s) correspond to which room, etc. We might eventually have to target those with tear gas or something, so might as well have an educated guess about which windows to target.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> I think someone (read: Tariq) should come up with an estimate of how many rooms there are on each floor, which window(s) correspond to which room, etc. We might eventually have to target those with tear gas or something, so might as well have an educated guess about which windows to target.


Tariq scopes out the building to provide his estimate of number of rooms and points of entry. He has 6 tear gas rounds handy, so using that to flush out the animals would make sense - perhaps less effective on the plants, no idea whether the tear gas would incapacitate them or not.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Someone could roll Naturalist to see what weapon would harm the mutated plants.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Someone could roll Naturalist to see what weapon would harm the mutated plants.


Does any of us have Naturalist? Tariq does not, so he would be rolling at default against a target of 7.

----------


## u-b

> Does any of us have Naturalist? Tariq does not, so he would be rolling at default against a target of 7.


Sean has it, but he has failed the roll.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Waiting and letting the situation develop is an option, but it will let any enemy forces in the area roll to find you in the meantime.
Remind what your rolls for Camouflage and Stealth were?

Your characters may also want to eat and drink while waiting.

----------


## u-b

> Bart the Hunter bags one of his own with a shotgun blast, putting it down and out. Then Bart takes aim at another rat-dog...





> Bart shoots the animal he previously hit...


Not quite sure I get it. Why would he shoot an unconscious dog, especially if he started to aim at another?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Oh right.
Guess that means all the animals are knocked out or dead then.

----------


## u-b

If anyone is interested, there is a GURPS recruitment going on. I see Volthawk is already in there.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> If anyone is interested, there is a GURPS recruitment going on. I see Volthawk is already in there.


Thanks, but I think I'll pass - between this game and one I'm on the SJGames forum I'm at my limit. 

Assuming there's no objections to Tariq's proposal, I'm going get the backpack set up and attached to one of the pillars of the wharf.

----------


## u-b

> (OC: Do you have the Architecture skill, Sean? Does anyone else? I'm certain Tariq does. Please note the riverboat travels approximately 90 yards towards your position every minute.)


Tariq does and Sean can state what he sees (like the presence of _any_ posts as opposed to a solid concrete wall, for example). As for the timing: suppose we have communicated for a minute. Then 15 seconds to get to the car's trunk and get it open. Then 5(?) seconds emptying the bakcpack. Then 25(?) seconds putting 25 pounds of TNT in there. Then 5(?) seconds attaching the detonator. Then 30(?) seconds to the wharf. About 140 seconds total, for ~300 yards to the ship when Tariq gets on the wharf. He _will_ be seen, that's for sure. The reaction of those seeing him is much less clear. Of am I ways off with the timing?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Tariq does and Sean can state what he sees (like the presence of _any_ posts as opposed to a solid concrete wall, for example). As for the timing: suppose we have communicated for a minute. Then 15 seconds to get to the car's trunk and get it open. Then 5(?) seconds emptying the bakcpack. Then 25(?) seconds putting 25 pounds of TNT in there. Then 5(?) seconds attaching the detonator. Then 30(?) seconds to the wharf. About 140 seconds total, for ~300 yards to the ship when Tariq gets on the wharf. He _will_ be seen, that's for sure. The reaction of those seeing him is much less clear. Of am I ways off with the timing?


Yeah, your times are accurate.
As for the wharf, it looks ramshackle but high enough off the river that Tariq can plant the bomb.
Moving on, Tariq makes his rolls.

----------


## u-b

> Moving on, Tariq makes his rolls.


He already did. Or something else, like Architecture is needed?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Neither, just having Architecture skill is enough and Tariq's previous rolls are what I'm invoking with no new ones needed.

----------


## u-b

I think we just wait for a delegate of theirs, assuming they don't try to leave the wharf or handle the backpack. If Richard is interested, Sean thinks our position should be of the sort "We intend to take over this place. Your comments on that?"

----------


## Volthawk

> I think we just wait for a delegate of theirs, assuming they don't try to leave the wharf or handle the backpack. If Richard is interested, Sean thinks our position should be of the sort "We intend to take over this place. Your comments on that?"


Yeah, that's more or less Richard's plan - wait for someone who can talk to turn up, see why they're here and what they want, what their interest (if any) in the plant is, any ties to the mutants here, etc. and then figure out if reconciling what we want and what they want can work, and then make it happen.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, then.

Richard should roll the following skills, if he has them (if not, just ignore it);
Observation
Body Language
Armoury (whatever specialization)
Shiphandling or Seamanship or Freight Handling or Crewman
Expert Skill (Mutants)
Psychology

----------


## u-b

In case it is relevant, I'm going to let this guy talk and will spend 1 point on Expert Skill (Mutants).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay, good, update your character sheet.

----------


## u-b

> BTW, do you need prices for the gear or have you found it all in the book already? Either way, I need Sean to roll Observation and Naturalist skills.


I have the transaction outlined in the doc. Haven't found the chem, so used Amazon variety.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay, those numbers look good. Stamp of approval.

----------


## u-b

> OC: Mark off meals eaten. Anyone got any business before we fast-forward to tomorrow?


Done. Also marked the fuel while we are at it. No other plans for today.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

*Every player character earns 2 bonus Character Points for securing the power plant.*

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> *Every player character earns 2 bonus Character Points for securing the power plant.*


Can Tariq use Engineer (Small Arms) to make a Watervliet M1, or would he need Engineer (Artillery) for that? I guess that will determine where he allocates his 3 unspent points.

If a Watervliet MI has the same base cost as a Stokes ML Mk I, $5,000, he would need $2,000 worth of parts after the TL modifier. A cheap one would only need $800 worth of parts. Even with a low base skill of 12 or 13, he can get it up to respectable levels from the TL modifier and taking extra time (plus extra parts, if we have them).

----------


## u-b

> If a Watervliet MI has the same base cost as a Stokes ML Mk I, $5,000, he would need $2,000 worth of parts after the TL modifier. A cheap one would only need $800 worth of parts. Even with a low base skill of 12 or 13, he can get it up to respectable levels from the TL modifier and taking extra time (plus extra parts, if we have them).


We are in no hurry to obtain this mortar, we first have to deal with the mutants of the north and with Blackwire (by the way, should we  expect him to radio us sometime today?). Sean still wants it improved at least to fine (reliable) as we'll be making quite a number of shots and don't want to fix it after each 20th shot. I guess Richard should still talk to Gunmetal people in person, to see if they could be persuaded, maybe on some condition (and we'll be satisfied with a broken one too). If they cannot be, we'll try to substitute the materials to build one or, failing that, some other piece of gear.



> ...the reflex sights are a question mark...


We are not hurry to make this purchase and can substitute a modern 32x variable-power scope for one or both. Also, what they would say us about a cheap RPG-7?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Also, what they would say us about a cheap RPG-7?


This is definitely within Tariq's abilities to put together. An RPG-7 has a base price of $2,300, after the TL modifier it's $18,400, so a cheap version is $7,360. If Tariq can get ~$1,500 worth of parts and spends a day on this he should be able to build one.

----------


## u-b

> This is definitely within Tariq's abilities to put together. An RPG-7 has a base price of $2,300, after the TL modifier it's $18,400, so a cheap version is $7,360. If Tariq can get ~$1,500 worth of parts and spends a day on this he should be able to build one.


I'm actually thinking of using these cheap/broken thingies as parts for Tariq to make fine-grade stuff. It would be the "same thing" and a "modification" for quite a lot of plusses to make those expensive items practical. If that would be unavailable, we'll need either a _huge_ pile of junk to sort through or buy stuff that's "barely related", at least to the mortar. Still could be done, I guess, but we'll have to spend double for those parts and will end up with something unreliable.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Can Tariq use Engineer (Small Arms) to make a Watervliet M1, or would he need Engineer (Artillery) for that? I guess that will determine where he allocates his 3 unspent points.


Engineer (Artillery). Period.
The Watervliet M1 is too big to carry by yourself, so I have no idea why it would ever count as a Small Arm.
Remember to account for the TL cost multiplier.

----------


## u-b

> ...draw a line on the map through all the settlements attacked, in the order they were attacked, to estimate if the attacks are shifting, expanding, centered on a noticiable feature, or something...


(so, requesting some intelligence analysis from Richard)

----------


## Volthawk

Would it be possible to change their mind on the mortar issue with Diplomacy and/or Merchant, or are they too set on that matter to be convinced by Richard talking to them (particularly if it's orders from on high rather than personal judgement)?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Would it be possible to change their mind on the mortar issue with Diplomacy and/or Merchant, or are they too set on that matter to be convinced by Richard talking to them (particularly if it's orders from on high rather than personal judgement)?


It's worth a shot, but the roll will be opposed by effective Will 15.

----------


## u-b

> The merchants can't offer the mortar, but they do have gas masks, a helmet and special ammo in stock. They would happily sell them to the exiles.


The shopping list should be final. Of note:
1. We buy a modern gas mask for everybody but Bart. The dogs do not have gas masks anyway, so Bart would have to stay back any time this is expected to be an issue. We do get him NVGs though.
2. The gas masks have tinted glasses and provisions to use the radios, so we will have protected vision and will hear everyone loud and clear.
3. Tariq's old Colt SAA has been given to the river guys. I'm marking Tariq as using Glock 22 with an extra magazine ready, both with APHCs. Tariq also gets a modern helmet, with radio and stuff.
4. Selling Richard's Colt Government now that he has a Desert Eagle. Some downgrade in quality to be eventually fixed, but much more bang. _UPD: Forgot we are buying it broken, not cheap, sorry. Richard will have to do without a functioning sidearm until Tariq gets around to fix it._
5. Can NVGs be used with gas masks out of the box or is the helmet-mounting gear to be bought separately? If the later, how much?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Good, noted.

For number 5, I'd rule that getting the necessary attachment gear is either a modification or paying extra (say, the same CF as "Expensive"/Cutting Edge without the weight reduction?) - standard NVGs do not come with the bells and whistles for wearing a gas mask. Either do that, or make your peace with one-at-a-time-ing it.

Also, Richard fails his roll and can't figure out the mutant attacks. He might get a clue and another roll if he investigates the ground zero or captures a mutant who took part in them.

----------


## u-b

> For number 5, I'd rule that getting the necessary attachment gear is either a modification or paying extra (say, the same CF as "Expensive"/Cutting Edge without the weight reduction?) - standard NVGs do not come with the bells and whistles for wearing a gas mask.


I'll add that to our wish list then. Since it _would_ be expensive / cutting edge, could it be made to accomodate the visor too (I mean, _either_ the gas mask or the visor, user's option, changed easily)?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I'll add that to our wish list then. Since it _would_ be expensive / cutting edge, could it be made to accomodate the visor too (I mean, _either_ the gas mask or the visor, user's option, changed easily)?


Yes, but it may take modification to customize it for someone other than the immediate buyer. Take note of who is going to buy and equip the gear, as anyone else using it might find it ill-fitting.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Hi guys, I've decided to step away from this game. Shoot Da Moon, thank you for GMing for all this time, and thanks to my fellow players. I apologize for my long delays in posting.

----------


## Volthawk

> Hi guys, I've decided to step away from this game. Shoot Da Moon, thank you for GMing for all this time, and thanks to my fellow players. I apologize for my long delays in posting.


That's a shame to hear, but thanks for posting up until now. It's been fun to have you around.

----------


## u-b

> Hi guys, I've decided to step away from this game. Shoot Da Moon, thank you for GMing for all this time, and thanks to my fellow players. I apologize for my long delays in posting.


Sad news, but thanks for having us informed. Good luck IRL.

So, GM, what are we going to do?
1. Keep Tariq as NPC and move on?
2. Try to find some players willing to take over Tariq and/or Simone? Simone should be fairly easy to rebuild to taste as she had little of screen time a long time ago.
3. Try to find some players for external recruits?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Sad news, but thanks for having us informed. Good luck IRL.
> 
> So, GM, what are we going to do?
> 1. Keep Tariq as NPC and move on?
> 2. Try to find some players willing to take over Tariq and/or Simone? Simone should be fairly easy to rebuild to taste as she had little of screen time a long time ago.
> 3. Try to find some players for external recruits?


This is a pain. I hope he can rejoin the campaign ASAP, but in the event that is permanent...
1) For now, he's a NPC, fully controlled by the other players. Anyone want the newest version of his full character sheet, tell me and I'll PM you.
2) Not sure about recruiting new players, mostly because GURPS does not seem that popular on this board and I'm not certain what the protocol for new recruitment threads for ongoing games is. Anyone done this before?
3) New players could play PCs who don't share the original Shelter origin, sure. If we can get new players.

----------


## u-b

> Anyone done this before?


Yeah, pretty much. It's not at all different from a normal recruitment, just copy/link all the relevant stuff in there like this, but tends to attract less interest. This _will_ be a problem with the low base, the last GURPS recruitment here went spectacularly like this.  :Small Frown:  I'll see if I can get anyone by side channels...

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> This is a pain. I hope he can rejoin the campaign ASAP, but in the event that is permanent...
> 1) For now, he's a NPC, fully controlled by the other players. Anyone want the newest version of his full character sheet, tell me and I'll PM you.
> 2) Not sure about recruiting new players, mostly because GURPS does not seem that popular on this board and I'm not certain what the protocol for new recruitment threads for ongoing games is. Anyone done this before?
> 3) New players could play PCs who don't share the original Shelter origin, sure. If we can get new players.


I do have the sheet in GCA if that would be helpful, let me know.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I do have the sheet in GCA if that would be helpful, let me know.


Yeah, put it in Dropbox and post the link?

At least export it to PNG and post the pictures.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Made a re-recruitment thread, here;

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...-Re-recruiting

What do you think, sirs?

----------


## Volthawk

Seems like a good time to double-check that I have our progression so far up to date. Is this accurate with the rest of you?
*Spoiler*
Show


Total: 43
2: Nightbear Encounter
2: Slaves
3: Reaching Radar Base
3: Capturing Radar Base	
2: Surviving First Attack
1: Surviving Second Attack
5: Resort Battle
2: Red Mark
2: Slaver Camp
4: Slave Rescue
1: Waffle House Defence
5: Mutant Base
7: Slaver Camp/Battle Bus
2: Merchant Rescue
2: Power Plant



Recruitment post looks good to me.

EDIT: Maybe it's worth adding a summary of the settlements and factions we've met to the recruitment post, to give anyone interested a better idea of where their character may have come from?

----------


## u-b

> Is this accurate with the rest of you?


I have not been tracking piecewise, but the total is totally correct. Sean has an extra -2, but that's just him.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Yeah, put it in Dropbox and post the link?
> 
> At least export it to PNG and post the pictures.


Okay, I uploaded it as a .gca4 sheet and and as a RTF.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/aoiy8b2qz6...oval.gca4?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1dia3tddl4....gca4.RTF?dl=0

Let me know if that works.

----------


## u-b

> Sean figures the distance to the parking lot is 200 to 375 yards. He counts six motorcycles in view. The size of the place is approximately one and a half buildings, so 500 square yards of area? Getting from here to there means either bypassing the blockades on the safer passages or somehow making it form one rooftop to the next. The floodwaters are waist-high at the deepest, that's about three feet. Still deep enough to slow travel, drown someone, and dive then swim. He sees no formal hitching post or a dock for a barge. There is no flooding once you get past the parking lot. Not much cover on the road to the hills. Detouring around the flood would require exiting city limits and traveling the highway for two miles (risky if any raiders are patrolling the roads) or climbing up onto the major bridges (hard to do, not much cover on the bridge, long walk).


So, what would be our plan? I am not sure this time. Maybe...
1. Bart stays with the dogs to guard the ground level.
2. Richard and Tariq set up a camouflaged position behind some cover on the roof and observe the parking lot.
3. Sean makes a detour on foot *off the roads*. That'd take a bit more time, but he's quick on his feet (we are talking 35..70 miles per day kind of speed over forests and hills).
4. Sean approaches the camping lot *not along the road*. Can look right now to what extent such an approach is feasible.
5. We stay in contact over the radio. It is encrypted and has enough range, so should not be problematic.

Any corrections or alternative ideas?

----------


## Volthawk

What's the range on Tariq's launcher? I'm wondering whether it's feasible to set him up somewhere on our side of the barricades with some cover and have him lob some explosives into their stuff once Sean gets into position - actually directly hitting their stuff and/or people would be nice, but the main point would be to pull attention away from the parking lot as they either go to ground or try to send people out (at which point Richard and Bart can earn their keep if the search parties do well), allowing Sean to pick off people on his side and/or get in without as much attention thrown in his direction.

Just looked down and remembered that Gnome posted his sheet. 440 yard range seems like it'd allow for this, given the parking lot is 200-375 yards away and on the opposite side of their fortifications to us.

----------


## u-b

Yeah, the targets are in range and that's sort of backup plan. I wouldn't want to start with it, though. First, the motorcycles cost money. Second, I don't want to repeat ourselves shooting first and asking questions later. I want at least to look at those guys. Maybe fill first 3..6 rounds with flashbangs that can be shot at anyone, including both Sean and the opposition, to grant everyone smoke cover and maybe stun those without protected senses. I gues, 4 would be the best - first, it's enough, and second, you can start to shoot real stuff on round two.

----------


## u-b

> He only manages to navigate the city well enough to come 20 yards closer to his goal without taking any risks. If he wants to get any closer, he may to take a chance on the unsafe streets or climb up to the roofs or dismantle the barricades.





> Not much cover on the road to the hills. Detouring around the flood would require exiting city limits and traveling the highway for two miles...


Not sure we are on the same page here. The intended route was the one exiting the city, except that Sean was to walk some distance from the highway, not getting the benefit of the road, but not left in the open too much. I am not sure how much, if any, of the city is on the other side of the flood, but there's a parking lot, so there should be some. Otherwise, will take the last cover on that road from the hills, however far that would be, and observe from there.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Not sure we are on the same page here. The intended route was the one exiting the city, except that Sean was to walk some distance from the highway, not getting the benefit of the road, but not left in the open too much. I am not sure how much, if any, of the city is on the other side of the flood, but there's a parking lot, so there should be some. Otherwise, will take the last cover on that road from the hills, however far that would be, and observe from there.


I thought you meant Sean was going to navigate the streets to the parking lot, not go out to the city limits and drive around.

There is not much city left near the parking lot, the hills are on the outer limits, the flooding is pretty bad just before the hills and the enemy seems to have exploited that.

Driving around the flooding and circling to the parking lot via the city limits is worth -3 to both Navigation and Driving rolls. Failure could mean a random encounter or obstacle.

----------


## u-b

> Driving around the flooding and circling to the parking lot via the city limits is worth -3 to both Navigation and Driving rolls. Failure could mean a random encounter or obstacle.


No, not driving. Hiking. I don't care if it takes an hour to walk a few miles. The risk is acceptable, but probably lower on foot. I'll roll it again, just in case.

UPD: Well, _if_ navigating on foot carries the same penalty, it seems something is to be encountered. Let's hope Sean spots them first.

----------


## u-b

> "Freeze and talk or we'll kill you!"
> 
> Wait combat maneuver to get as many of them as possible if they don't do as they are told.





> Unwilling to risk much, the patrollers spread out and get behind cover.


Well, it seems we have a misunderstanding here that might have some major consequences... You see, these guys were told to "freeze" and as soon as they don't, that is, _well_ before they get into cover, they should have had a burst coming their way. I mean, I rather expected them to notice shouting Sean and his rifle and choose between compliance and fight. I did not quite expect them to choose neither. Not sure what we should make out of this situation, but I'm feeling lucky, so if you do not mind, I'll just not execute that readied action and continue talking instead, eating whatever consequences of them still being eight and now covered...

----------


## u-b

> OOC: Do you need to know how many miles it is between Newport and the radar base?


1. Newport => Radar Base
2. Radar Base => Waffle House
3. Radar Base => Meeting Location (Blackwire's)
4. Meeting Location => Waffle House
5. Meeting Location => Stone's Camp
6. Meeting Location => Stone's Workshop

I guess the location requested is somewhere near the Stone's camp, but not sure where exactly. Sean wanted to have the man in the area, then name a location of his, but now that it's to be the other way around we seem like we'll have to be extra careful. By the way, what time is it now?

Also, is there anything at that location on any of our maps (atlas, Stone's, Waffle House people's)?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> 1. Newport => Radar Base
> 2. Radar Base => Waffle House
> 3. Radar Base => Meeting Location (Blackwire's)
> 4. Meeting Location => Waffle House
> 5. Meeting Location => Stone's Camp
> 6. Meeting Location => Stone's Workshop
> 
> I guess the location requested is somewhere near the Stone's camp, but not sure where exactly. Sean wanted to have the man in the area, then name a location of his, but now that it's to be the other way around we seem like we'll have to be extra careful. By the way, what time is it now?
> 
> Also, is there anything at that location on any of our maps (atlas, Stone's, Waffle House people's)?


1) 10 miles.
2) 110 miles, the first journey you guys went on.
3) 20 miles.
4) 95 miles.
5) 8 miles.
6) The workshop? You mean the depot where the raider bus came from? 12 miles.

The current in-game time is about 4(?) hours after you guys woke up today. Call it 1 PM?

No, your maps do not have that location marked. It's probably just a non-distinct area that was picked for being defensible.

----------


## u-b

A few things Sean wants to learn from the papers in addition to the fact they are fake (not spending a lot of time on it now, but maybe something is clear already):
1. Can he reliably _prove_ that the reports are fake, especially by specifying what parts are fake in what specific ways?
2. Can he determine what these reports have been altered _from_?
3. What are the specific allegations (purported WMDs, their locations, methods of acquisition, people doing it, time frame of them allegedly doing it etc.)?
4. How are this stack and the individual documents dated and sourced?
5. How well the forgers seem to know the targets beyond just normal public information?

@Volthawk: Any ideas about how we should go about this Blackwire appointment?




> 3) 20 miles.
> 4) 95 miles.


I think this does not quite add up. The Stone's location was described as being 5 miles west of Springfield, so much closer to the Waffle House than to the Radar Base. I will proceed with the assumption that these distances need to be swapped or something.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> A few things Sean wants to learn from the papers in addition to the fact they are fake (not spending a lot of time on it now, but maybe something is clear already):
> 1. Can he reliably _prove_ that the reports are fake, especially by specifying what parts are fake in what specific ways?
> 2. Can he determine what these reports have been altered _from_?
> 3. What are the specific allegations (purported WMDs, their locations, methods of acquisition, people doing it, time frame of them allegedly doing it etc.)?
> 4. How are this stack and the individual documents dated and sourced?
> 5. How well the forgers seem to know the targets beyond just normal public information?
> 
> 
> I think this does not quite add up. The Stone's location was described as being 5 miles west of Springfield, so much closer to the Waffle House than to the Radar Base. I will proceed with the assumption that these distances need to be swapped or something.


1) Not quite prove, but it is compelling evidence. A deeper investigation could pull the thread enough to prove the fake.
2) Well, in parts, but only in parts for sure without copies of the original or the original writer of the reports. Mostly, the parts where specific numbers and dates were altered - someone used forgery techniques on the writing.
3) The specific allegations is an attempt to gather a posse for the purpose of raiding the mutants for their top secret weapons. The settlements hatched a plot to steal the WMDs, according to the fake reports.
4) The stack and the docs are dated two months ago, but that data was changed. The source is supposedly a recon scout and spy aligned with the mutants who is embedded across unaltered human settlements undercover as a travelling merchant. The report was then passed along via dead drop and then couriers who delivered the reports to home base (rather than direct communication with the source). It could have been tampered with anywhere along that line to home base. Check in with the couriers and the spy to see what they have to say?
5) Probably not that well, other than the names and surface descriptions of people and places. You suspect a good portion of the most detailed interviews or surveillance is completely made-up, the people detailed within may have never existed.

Yeah, I may have messed it up. Perhaps the distances vary due to twisted terrain or non-straight roads? Maybe take 10 miles from the bigger distance and add it to the lesser?

----------


## u-b

> 3) The specific allegations is an attempt to gather a posse for the purpose of raiding the mutants for their top secret weapons.


Can we reasonably conclude there _was_ an original stating mostly the same, but about different suspects?




> Yeah, I may have messed it up. Perhaps the distances vary due to twisted terrain or non-straight roads? Maybe take 10 miles from the bigger distance and add it to the lesser?


Then I guess we just take people off the Radar Base instead.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Can we reasonably conclude there _was_ an original stating mostly the same, but about different suspects?


You do not know for sure unless you can get your hands on the original. It might have said something completely different, completely unrelated to the WMDs.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Are you two still discussing your next step?

Are you waiting for the new players to get into the game before you take the next step? If so, we can have the new Player Characters join you two at the radar base or the Waffle House.

----------


## u-b

I'm mostly waiting for Richard to OK or correct Sean's plan. I mean, we can proceed, but _his_ life is at stake. Not sure if people will be ready in time to join us before the trip, I'm fine either way.

----------


## Volthawk

> I'm mostly waiting for Richard to OK or correct Sean's plan. I mean, we can proceed, but _his_ life is at stake. Not sure if people will be ready in time to join us before the trip, I'm fine either way.


Ah, bugger. My bad.

Yeah, I'm fine either way too when it comes to the new players. I suppose we can just figure out the best nearby way of getting them in as and when they're approved.

----------


## u-b

> The mission to rescue three lieutenants seems good, so Richard should ask for any and all relevant details.


And about this part?

----------


## Volthawk

Yeah, Richard's more or less convinced on the rescue mission, so it's just a matter of getting the details now.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> And about this part?


He knows where they took the captives, but not much else.
It's an Old World fortified building converted into a slaver camp.

----------


## u-b

> He knows where they took the captives, but not much else.
> It's an Old World fortified building converted into a slaver camp.


We'll need the location both to get there and to plan the logistics. This side of the map?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> We'll need the location both to get there and to plan the logistics. This side of the map?


The slaver camp is 10 miles south-west from your current location. Closer to the center of Vermont. Within the ruins of an Old World town near the mountains.

----------


## u-b

> The courtyard is about 40 square yards of area.
> ...
> The slaver guards are carrying rifles and SMGs, they are armored around their limbs, torso and extremities.


That would be, like, 5*8 yards, and 2 square yards per man. Seems very tightly packed. Armor coverage is good though, so it will take more than a few shots by Tariq. Or is it just leather?

Proposing to do it like this:
1. Sean positions himself where he can target most or all of the courtyard (some range and cover are fine) but is still behind some cover.
2. Everyone else position themselves in the darkness where they can target the entrance to the courtyard, the entrance to the bank and/or the windows, but certainly not as close up as Sean.
3. Sean opens fire, then Tariq quickly puts two grenades into the courtyard: one flashbang and one tear gas. His choice of stun, tear gas and light for other grenades as we probably won't benefit much from frag.
4. Everybody else fires at will.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> That would be, like, 5*8 yards, and 2 square yards per man. Seems very tightly packed. Armor coverage is good though, so it will take more than a few shots by Tariq. Or is it just leather?
> 
> Proposing to do it like this:
> 1. Sean positions himself where he can target most or all of the courtyard (some range and cover are fine) but is still behind some cover.
> 2. Everyone else position themselves in the darkness where they can target the entrance to the courtyard, the entrance to the bank and/or the windows, but certainly not as close up as Sean.


The guards are tightly packed, but bunches of them huddle up pretty tightly in spots for warmth so the occasional lone guard gets space for himself. Their armor is not quite leather, but it's obscured by their thick clothing (it's cold out tonight).

To position yourself in cover AND line of sight to the courtyard interior, you'll need to get to higher ground. Either make a roll Climbing roll at -2 to grab a fire escape ladder or break into a building to take the stairs.

Everyone else can take cover on the ground in line of sight to the opening in the walls. They won't have much of a view into the courtyard.

----------


## Volthawk

So what can Richard see, then? I thought the choice given to. Sean when it came to the line of sight/cover tradeoff and the rest of us being in cover but not having much of a view into the courtyard meant that we couldn't shoot directly, but apparently not. So for the sake of clarity, which of them are valid targets now?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So what can Richard see, then? I thought the choice given to. Sean when it came to the line of sight/cover tradeoff and the rest of us being in cover but not having much of a view into the courtyard meant that we couldn't shoot directly, but apparently not. So for the sake of clarity, which of them are valid targets now?


Richard, from your position, you have 12 valid targets. Half of those are sitting down.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Note 7 on HT192 says "roll against HT-5 to recover each turn". Assuming HT stat of 12 and no protected senses, the target to beat would be, like, 7... (that is, if I get it right)


My mistake, fixing it.

----------


## JbeJ275

Hey, figured Id drop in to say hi here and sort things out so that I can jump in with a minimum of fuss, sorting out the exact timing and circumstances of my arrival and the like.

----------


## Volthawk

Can we tell who's recovered from the stun and is getting ready to react, or is Richard too far away? Can't burst everyone again (8 shots left before reloading) so thinking about being more selective.




> Hey, figured Id drop in to say hi here and sort things out so that I can jump in with a minimum of fuss, sorting out the exact timing and circumstances of my arrival and the like.


Hello. We're in the middle of a gunfight so probably not immediately, particularly given this particular fight is happening because of one of the deals we're being a little quieter about to most people (helping rescue the lieutenants of a defector from the raiders whose presence has been...controversial with our allies but with whom we're trying to work something good for everyone out).

----------


## u-b

> I'd like you to stay in the state for now.


Hmmm... and that is _exactly_ what Sean plans on _not_ doing.  :Small Red Face: 

In one specific particular way, not going to ride all across the US and Canada, but... we've been informed, more than once, that the raiders are fleeing south to the camps outside of the state. Sean's plan was to locate some of those camps and subject them to some artillery bombardment, but I guess aerial bombardment will do. And with the new guy chiming in, this might occur sooner rather than later... objections?

----------


## u-b

> Can we tell who's recovered from the stun and is getting ready to react, or is Richard too far away? Can't burst everyone again (8 shots left before reloading) so thinking about being more selective.


Whoa, take care! There is one Sean to the left of the entrance! You are cleared to target the half to the right, so far no one has recovered.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

You've caught us right in the beginning of a big nasty fight.
It might be a while before we get a chance to introduce your character properly, although we can do it immediately after this combat.
What say you, other players?

----------


## Volthawk

> You've caught us right in the beginning of a big nasty fight.
> It might be a while before we get a chance to introduce your character properly, although we can do it immediately after this combat.
> What say you, other players?


Works for me.

----------


## u-b

Sean intends to be back to base after dealing with this location (we are not driving Blackwire's people straight to him). Should not take too much time after the combat is over. I am not sure how problematic would be a lone flying mutant appearing at the site in the dark, but I guess Sean would be somewhat more suspicious.

----------


## JbeJ275

That works great for me. I have artillery (bombs) for that and, navigation (air) and cartography to pinpoint the location of the camps. Really the limit here is on how much lightweight explosive can be gotten together. 

As for introduction time Im good to land only after the fight is done, and have a reason to turn up at base after that. 

One more thing, Ive finished with the GCS and the sheet is slightly different to my myth weavers one with the help of the sheet doing calculations for me, but as its a file rather than a webpage Im not sure how to share it without a discord or equivalent? Is there an email address I could send it to or something?

----------


## Volthawk

> That works great for me. I have artillery (bombs) for that and, navigation (air) and cartography to pinpoint the location of the camps. Really the limit here is on how much lightweight explosive can be gotten together. 
> 
> As for introduction time Im good to land only after the fight is done, and have a reason to turn up at base after that. 
> 
> One more thing, Ive finished with the GCS and the sheet is slightly different to my myth weavers one with the help of the sheet doing calculations for me, but as its a file rather than a webpage Im not sure how to share it without a discord or equivalent? Is there an email address I could send it to or something?


The way I've done it is to use the print to pdf option in GCS and then put the resulting PDF up on Drive (looks like this, to use an example from another game).

----------


## JbeJ275

> The way I've done it is to use the print to pdf option in GCS and then put the resulting PDF up on Drive (looks like this, to use an example from another game).


Okay, I think I've done that right. I had some help with the GCS stuff so it should be all fine but feel free to check. Ramsey

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

That's good. Thank you. Hope you enjoy the campaign.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

6 enemies are left, they're blind, spread out enough that a burst is wasting 2 bullets between targets.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

2 enemies left in the courtyard. Sean and Richard have spent FP, so keep track of that.

----------


## u-b

> 2 enemies left in the courtyard. Sean and Richard have spent FP, so keep track of that.





> Sean eliminates another 4 enemies with heart shots in a 16 bullet spray...


Oops. I did't account that +2 bullets wasted is per target. For a 8-yard-wide courtyard that seemed like a lot. Sean only has RoF 12, so maybe can target 5 hitting 4 if they are not evenly distributed (starting with the more dense side then, which can affect who gets hit). Alternatively, he targets 4 and hits 3, spending 10 bullets total.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yeah, call it 10 bullets total.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Quick spot check before we go any further;

What is everyone's current encumbrance at this moment?
What is everyone's gear holding in their hands at this moment?
What do your NVGs do to your Vision exactly? Color Blindness? No Peripheral Vision?
Current FP out of maximum?

----------


## u-b

> What is everyone's current encumbrance at this moment?
> What is everyone's gear holding in their hands at this moment?
> What do your NVGs do to your Vision exactly? Color Blindness? No Peripheral Vision?
> Current FP out of maximum?


1. Sean is at no encumbrance at the moment.
2. A loaded rifle.
3. Per Basic Set, NVGs "just" give Night Vision 9. High-Tech clarifies that "In all cases, the user has Colorblindness (p. B127), No Depth Perception (p. B145), and No Peripheral Vision (p. B151) while using the optics.". Not sure why No Depth Perception on a binocular thing at short range, but that's quite bad on ranged attacks, as per One Eye on B147. If it applies, we should have used it for Richard's attacks, but that was quite a lot of indirection to dig out. Sean neither needs nor uses the things.
4. I _think_ Sean should be at max with that half an hour of effectively resting.

Sean has 2 frags and 3 flashbangs on his person. There should be a small backpack nearby (with the rest of the group, I guess), containing gas mask and three more frags, among other stuff. Now that Sean has expended some ammo, he can take and use some of that while remaining unencumbered.




> A building of this size could have 5 big rooms (2 or 2.5 times that in smaller rooms) per floor. Probably bigger rooms on the lower floor than the upper floor.


Whoops! Up to 25 rooms total and we have only 5 flashbangs, not counting those 40mm. I guess we'll have to conserve them. That means being sneaky until first contact, at least where it's dark. That, or letting the dogs irst.

----------


## Volthawk

Double-checked Richard's inventory and sorted out some odds and ends - fixing my forgetting to track recent ammo use (didn't remove ammo used during the power plant and slaver camp battles until now - he still has enough left over, because apparently Richard's carrying a massive amount of rifle ammunition, including a bunch of match-grade if Sean wants to take some by the way), making the pistol situation accurate (he now has the broken desert eagle carried in his pack, the old Colt is gone completely rather than being at 0 owned and the pistol ammo he can't use has been returned to the car since he wouldn't be carrying it around for no reason), moving the gas mask to my tab, etc. 

With that done, Richard's combat load puts him at medium encumbrance, since he's got a lot more armour on than Sean (plates on both sides of the vest, chainmail sleeves and ballistic leggings, etc). He's presumably still holding his rifle at the moment (with a full magazine). He's still got his usual 1 frag + 2 flash grenade loadout, but he can grab more without going into heavy if necessary.

Fatigue-wise, he only used extra effort once during the battle, and it wasn't long enough to cause a fatigue cost by itself, so he's down one point. Might have recovered it, depending on if the interrogation was strenuous enough to prevent fatigue restoration or not (talking is mentioned as not preventing it, but maybe the more involved nature of interrogations means it stops restoration).

Noted on the NVG downsides, added to the description in my gear tab so I don't forget going forward.

----------


## u-b

I should get a better hold on Tariq's sheet and stuff, but I am pretty sure he should also be at medium encumbrance if he has his tightly-packed backpack on the ground, which he probably does. He holds a Milkor full of frags (TL7 HE x9, then TL8 HEDP x3), wears NVGs and is not tired.

Bart would be at light encumbrance, holding a shotgun with 4 flechette shots, also backpack on the ground, NVGs, not tired.

Waffle House men at whatever encumbrance (probably light), holding shotguns with 5 flechette shots each, maybe have backpacks on the ground, not tired. They don't see much outside of the courtyard, but if someone illuminates the scenery, are ready to act.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Roger that.

If your character make a change to that SOP/loadout, try to highlight it in bolded OC text?

----------


## Volthawk

> Roger that.
> 
> If your character make a change to that SOP/loadout, try to highlight it in bolded OC text?


Richard's loadout shouldn't change until we next have a good amount of downtime and do shopping and/or repairs - the latter would mean his pistol getting repaired, and there's a few possibilities with the former (like getting this shield we ordered but haven't bought yet).




> [COLOR="#8B4513"]
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> It is a free action for a familiar shooter to either disengage the safety _or_ turn the light on, so if Richard waits with the gun on full auto, turning the light on will not take him time.


It is? Last time this was brought up, I was told I needed Lightning Fingers for it to not take an action, not just being familiar. I mean, I have the perk now so it doesn't matter, but still. Good to know for the future.

Plan sounds good to me, by the by.

----------


## u-b

> It is? Last time this was brought up, I was told I needed Lightning Fingers for it to not take an action, not just being familiar. I mean, I have the perk now so it doesn't matter, but still. Good to know for the future.


I'm positive about the safety switch: HT80 "Handling". Reading more about the light, I am _not_ sure its switch is as conveniently located, but it _might_ be right under left hand. At worst, if we combine B346 "Time Spent" of -10 with B345 "Task Difficulty" of +10, then it seems an unmodified DX roll or Guns (Rifle) roll should do that in no time, but yeah, DM's approval. Not more difficult than just drawing a gun, I am sure.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The darkness penalty inside the building's lobby is -9 everywhere BUT within 3 yards out of the floodlight's beam (-3 darkness 3 yards out of the beam, no darkness within the floodlight beam).

----------


## u-b

1. Since Sean entertains the idea of going to that corner and throwing a flashbang towards the floodlight... how much of the lobby he will expose himself to? I mean, if the floodlight is in one specific direction, and the bad guys are everywhere else, how many bad guys could be positioned as to comfortably target Sean in the process?
2. How many flashbangs to cover the lobby?
3. When Sean was walking around the building, did he notice any fire escape stairs or something leading to the second floor?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> 1. Since Sean entertains the idea of going to that corner and throwing a flashbang towards the floodlight... how much of the lobby he will expose himself to? I mean, if the floodlight is in one specific direction, and the bad guys are everywhere else, how many bad guys could be positioned as to comfortably target Sean in the process?
> 2. How many flashbangs to cover the lobby?
> 3. When Sean was walking around the building, did he notice any fire escape stairs or something leading to the second floor?


1) Going around the corner exposes you to all of the lobby, not taking the darkness into account. Heck, you're already exposed to most of the lobby just standing in the front door - if it wasn't for the darkness. If the bad guys are in the corner with the floodlight, they'd not see you until you went around or past the corner. They'd not see you if you were merely standing by the front door. Judging by what you can see of the walls, the area around the corner is a good 4 by 3 yards of area?
2) The square yards of area in the lobby? One or two.
3) No, no fire escape stairs or ways into the second floor unless you bust open the metal window shutters/barricades. Maybe if you got up onto the roof...?

----------


## Volthawk

To be clear, Richard's going with Sean's plan as is.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

No bullets wasted on the burst, they were side by side.

Two men super dead...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The door was locked, no penalty to the roll. Sean got it opened.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I am not sure I am getting it right, but the plan should be like this, if reasonable:
> 1. We get Bart back inside, with NVGs off and face mask on.
> 2. We also have Richard with NVGs off, visor on, tactical light on.
> 3. They should occupy the most of the width of any corridor following a dog through any and all areas not including the vault.
> 4. Sean would cover them from some distance behind, maybe stopping near the corners, as-of-yet-unchecked doorways and intersections and that sort of thing.
> 5. If the dog notices any presence, we stop and Sean comes forward to 'bang them.


Interesting plan. Other players, what say you?

BTW, sorry new player, for not getting you into the action right away. I had hoped we'd get to you ASAP.

----------


## Volthawk

Yeah, that sounds like a solid plan to me.

----------


## JbeJ275

No worries. Combat always takes a while, I'm good coming in whenever makes the most sense for everyone.

----------


## u-b

> What's your encumbrance levels and ready weapons now?


Sean: none and rifle reloaded with a full magazine
Bart: out of this one, but light and shotgun with 4 multi-flechettes
Tariq: medium and the grenade launcher full of some stuff (Volthawk's final say on what's there, I think my earlier proposal should be modified given new intel)
Shotgunners: probably light encumbrance, shotguns with 5 multi-flechettes each

Special considerations:
1. If they have the headlights on, Tariq will use the visor (not NVGs).
2. The actual plan will depend on whether they have headlights on and whether they advance straight towards Sean, making it possible to target most with a butst, and the exact arrangement of the van and the bikes. I'd like to know to what extent this is true and what the actual arrangement is.

Supposing they ride more-or-less straight at Sean, the _rough_ plan would be like this:
1. Sean gets the driver and maybe the guys in the van and maybe some bikers.
2. The shotgunners take a lead biker each (illuminated by the rest of the procession).
3. Tariq puts a flashbang at remaining four bikers.
4. Then  the shotgunners take out anyone who emerges from the cloud (might be at least two more of the bikers, given the inertia), Sean targets those who remain in the cloud, Tariq places the second flashbang at the van and then illuminates the scenery and then watches for anyone trying to return fire.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Sean: none and rifle reloaded with a full magazine
> Bart: out of this one, but light and shotgun with 4 multi-flechettes
> Tariq: medium and the grenade launcher full of some stuff (Volthawk's final say on what's there, I think my earlier proposal should be modified given new intel)
> Shotgunners: probably light encumbrance, shotguns with 5 multi-flechettes each
> 
> Special considerations:
> 1. If they have the headlights on, Tariq will use the visor (not NVGs).
> 2. The actual plan will depend on whether they have headlights on and whether they advance straight towards Sean, making it possible to target most with a butst, and the exact arrangement of the van and the bikes. I'd like to know to what extent this is true and what the actual arrangement is.
> 
> ...


They have their headlights on. The bikes are in the following positions; one on each side of the van, two behind the van, and two in front of the van (distances from the van in all cases is about two yards) Each bike has one rider on it. The van seems to have one driver and one fellow slaver riding shotgun.

Richard won't be able to interrogate someone for 30 minutes before the outriders arrive at the bank and pull in. He'll be lucky to get 5 minutes, even.

Do you think our new players would okay with playing a NPC in the fight to come?

----------


## u-b

> Do you think our new players would okay with playing a NPC in the fight to come?


If he wouldn't mind, I'd hand him both Waffle House men. You provide the stats and I provide the gearing.

*@Volthawk:* Still waiting on you to confirm you'll be playing Tariq while Richard is busy.

----------


## Volthawk

> If he wouldn't mind, I'd hand him both Waffle House men. You provide the stats and I provide the gearing.
> 
> *@Volthawk:* Still waiting on you to confirm you'll be playing Tariq while Richard is busy.


Oh right, sorry. Yeah, that sounds good to me.

----------


## JbeJ275

Id be chill hijacking an NPC for a scene or two.

----------


## u-b

Sean would like the lead bikers as close as 20 yards by the time he starts shooting (longer if they seem to start suspecting something: we haven't tended to the fires, but we have not extinquished them either, so it depends on what kind of fuel they burn and how fast it burns out; and there are definitely the corpses all around in the however dark courtyard). Probably different distance from Tariq's, but Sean makes sure it is at least 15 yards so that the grenades would arm.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> If he wouldn't mind, I'd hand him both Waffle House men. You provide the stats and I provide the gearing.
> 
> *@Volthawk:* Still waiting on you to confirm you'll be playing Tariq while Richard is busy.


*The Waffle House Men* have the following stats;
ST 10, DX 11, IQ 10, HT 11, HP 10, FP 11, Will 11, Per 11, Basic Speed 6.00, Move 6, Dodge 9
Fit, Sense of Duty (Community)
Brawling-13, Fast-Draw (Ammo)-12, First Aid-11, Guns (Shotgun, Pistol, Rifle)-13, Hiking-12, Wrestling-12.




> Sean would like the lead bikers as close as 20 yards by the time he starts shooting (longer if they seem to start suspecting something: we haven't tended to the fires, but we have not extinguished them either, so it depends on what kind of fuel they burn and how fast it burns out; and there are definitely the corpses all around in the however dark courtyard). Probably different distance from Tariq's, but Sean makes sure it is at least 15 yards so that the grenades would arm.


The fires have not gone out yet. The fires have good fuel, and will burn for another 2 hours without another helping of firewood.

----------


## u-b

*The Waffle House Men* have the following equipment each, as per the "Arsenal" section of the "Base" table:

TL5 Face Mask (B284, double DR)
TL5 Mail Coif (B284, double DR)
TL5 Mail Sleeves (B283, double DR)
TL5 Steel Corselet (HT66)
TL5 Studded Leather Skirt (B283, improved DR)
TL5 Shin Guards (HT68)
TL6 Pump Shotgun, 12G (B279)
TL6 Shoutgun Slug x10 (HT166)
TL7 Multi-Flechette x5 (HT103) - _this is what they have loaded in the shotguns_
TL7 M67 Grenade (HT192)
TL7 Diehl DM51 Grenade (HT192)

This is the stuff provided by us, so it's accounted for. They probably have some stuff of their own as they have had some equipment before, including the cheaper shotguns. Particularly, they might have:

Boots
Gloves
Shotdun Shots
Backpacks
Personal Basics
Food / Water
 etc.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sounds good.

To make sure I got it right; the plan is to let the arriving enemies get 20 yards close, maybe more if they spot the corpses, and then start shooting.

Tariq is taking the first shot, his grenade?

If so, and Richard approves, roll the dice...

----------


## u-b

No, we want to try to take the vehicles more or less intact, so Tariq should be with flashbangs and gas grenades, which cause smoke, which limits the visibility. That is why he is to shoot last. I'll do my action for Sean and then Waffle House men are to take out two lead bikers.

----------


## u-b

*@JbeJ275:* your turn.

----------


## JbeJ275

Umm... OK. I don't currently have access to HT so can someone explain what the special ammunition actually does.

----------


## u-b

Normal 12G shot from a pump-action shotgun is 2x9 1d6+1 pi up to 50 yards.
Mult-Flechete 12G shot from a pump-action shotgun is 2x20 1d6+1 pi- up to 100 yards.

More shots means better RoF bonus means more hits, but pi- means less damage per hit.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The van driver and the man riding shotgun in the van are both hit and killed.
Passengers in the van are all hit.
One of the bikers gets hit, his armor absorbs the hits.

Tariq launches the flashbang...and hits dead-on.

----------


## JbeJ275

Can we tell from this distance whether they have padding over the vitals or just unusually heavy torso armour?

----------


## u-b

1. Have the vehicles moved any distance after being subjected to flashbang?
2. To what extent are they under control?
3. Is any of them out of he smoke already?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Can we tell from this distance whether they have padding over the vitals or just unusually heavy torso armour?


Nope.




> 1. Have the vehicles moved any distance after being subjected to flashbang?
> 2. To what extent are they under control?
> 3. Is any of them out of he smoke already?


1) It's just been a second, so they've only moved 5 yards.
2) Only one is in control. The rest are moving straight without steering. They have to roll 1d each turn, a roll greater than the SR (2), the motorcycle rolls or spins out into a crash 2 yards away and the rider suffers damage from a 5 yard fall.
3) Probably not. The cloud of smoke is bigger than 5 yards, right?

----------


## JbeJ275

Whats the size penalty to target the enemy wheels?

----------


## u-b

The table on B554 says a wheel is -4 on top of the bike's size +0. It might be more productive to just shoot someone in the face.

----------


## Volthawk

Can we tell if anyone else is in the van? Intel we got said 10 men were out, so with six bikers and two dead in the van that would suggest there's two left in the van. Can we see enough to confirm or deny that?

----------


## u-b

Bart and Richard are, and will be, out of this fight, unless called by radio. They are guarding the vault and the prisoners.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Can we tell if anyone else is in the van? Intel we got said 10 men were out, so with six bikers and two dead in the van that would suggest there's two left in the van. Can we see enough to confirm or deny that?


From your viewpoint? Probably not. The van is in the way.




> Bart and Richard are, and will be, out of this fight, unless called by radio. They are guarding the vault and the prisoners.


Gotcha. Here's how it shakes out for the bikers...

----------


## u-b

> Are you aiming at the biker who was not stunned?





> Sean aims at one side motorbiker. The one away from Tariq / Waffle House men.


So not sure, it probably wasn't too clear when Sean started aiming which guy is stunned and which guy is not, so chose one to aim based on position. If in doubt, roll a die.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Eh, let's call it; the not-stunned biker was NOT shot.

----------


## u-b

In case anyone is interested, there is this recruitment thread.

----------


## Volthawk

> In case anyone is interested, there is this recruitment thread.


Yeah, I saw that recruitment. Went back and forth a little on whether I should apply, but I think I'm good for games at the moment.

----------


## JbeJ275

Do we have any rope or manacles or anything anywhere?

----------


## u-b

We have two sets of handcuffs in one of the cars, but for this one, our best bet is duct tape (60 yards of which we also have there; we also have rope, but the duct tape will work best). Nothing with us at the moment, but Sean can take the cars here in resaonable time,  and the prisoners will probably not try to run while carefully guarded or, I don't know, tied up with their own belts or det cord.

----------


## u-b

I think throwing a gas grenade in there and blocking the vents would be good enough torture, but not completely positive we can use this as a threat because they can opt to block their end of the vent as well and then gas would be ineffective. We can use a small 3d bang to clear the obstruction and proceed anyway, but by then it's well into "if you do this, we will do that" territory, so I'll leave it to Richard to make the best use of the options we have.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

When you make an offer to the slavers in the vault, choose either a Reaction Roll, or roll Merchant or Diplomacy (Intimidation can complement).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Looks like they want the stick, not the carrot...

----------


## u-b

> You've already made a roll to modify it. It goes off. Just roll the effects for the explosion.


I mean, the torture modifies the rolls for the intimidation. A proper torture gives +6 to the roll, not sure how good would be an hour of gasing.

If they do not respond, Tariq is to go with the minimum required blast (not trying to climb down the hole, really, just to shoot etc.). I'll do some calculations and roll for damage in case it's required.

----------


## u-b

> ...35 concealable vests...


Oh, my... this is HUGE. I mean, the man is WAY richer than Stone. If this is not some big mistake and Blackwire will hand us more bases like this, the war is absolutely going somewhere. Just gotta do it all neat in here.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Oh, my... this is HUGE. I mean, the man is WAY richer than Stone. If this is not some big mistake and Blackwire will hand us more bases like this, the war is absolutely going somewhere. Just gotta do it all neat in here.


The concealable vest is DR 12/5* Torso.

I believe that's the early version.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I mean, the torture modifies the rolls for the intimidation. A proper torture gives +6 to the roll, not sure how good would be an hour of gasing.
> 
> If they do not respond, Tariq is to go with the minimum required blast (not trying to climb down the hole, really, just to shoot etc.). I'll do some calculations and roll for damage in case it's required.


I should clarify; when I said "explosion" there, I meant the tear gas grenade going off. Roll for THOSE effects.

Now, for the dynamite; you made a hole after two bombings, the fragmentation is in the form of ceiling rubble raining down from the blast.

Please roll for the tear gas effects before we continue with the IC posts describing the aftermath of the dynamite going off.

----------


## u-b

> Please roll for the tear gas effects before we continue with the IC posts describing the aftermath of the dynamite going off.


Oops, sorry. But for what effects should _we_ roll? It goes off somewhere down the vent (so no throw and no scatter). As per HT171, "Those exposed must make two HT-2 rolls: one to resist coughing (see Afflictions, p. B428) and another to resist blindness (p. B124). _Effects endure for the time spent in the gas_ plus minutes equal to the margin of failure." and meanwhile we do _not_ try to communicate with them (but they can knock at the door or open it or something), so I'm not sure if Richard gets a new Intimidation.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, thanks for clearing that up.

I'll just roll to see how that changes things...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Richard, you're up on the plate.
Whatever you plan to do, better make it a good one.
I think the gas obscure things from your viewpoint to the tune of a -4 Vision penalty.

----------


## u-b

Okay, now I think we'll want to be outta here. With all the people and loot. Can you remind me how far we are currently from...
1. Radar Base.
2. Waffle House.

Two closely related questions:
3. How many of our men (besides Bart, we have two with us here) and the rescued hostages can drive a bike?
4. How many of our prisoners can?

We have enough radio detonators, so probably can trust the prisoners we took to drive, but that is an extra hoop to jump through, so I'd prefer to use "our" people if possible.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Okay, now I think we'll want to be outta here. With all the people and loot. Can you remind me how far we are currently from...
> 1. Radar Base.
> 2. Waffle House.
> 
> Two closely related questions:
> 3. How many of our men (besides Bart, we have two with us here) and the rescued hostages can drive a bike?
> 4. How many of our prisoners can?
> 
> We have enough radio detonators, so probably can trust the prisoners we took to drive, but that is an extra hoop to jump through, so I'd prefer to use "our" people if possible.


The radar base is ~30 miles from here.
The waffle house is ~75 miles from here.

The men from the waffle house AND the hostages all know how to drive a motorcycle.
The prisoners also know how to drive a bike.

----------


## u-b

> All the radios are Very Fragile (-2 HT, half DR, -0.5 CF) TL 6 medium models ($1250 x4 -50% = $2500, 30 lbs.) with a 5-mile-range and a battery runtime of 14 hours for 4 medium batteries. All of the batteries are mostly run down by now. Repairing all the damage is a major job, they're all down to 0 HP exactly, from 12 HP. They're not broken...yet.


That's fine, we can just dump them on Simone. How many?




> If the exiles rescue the three lieutenants...


So, waiting for Richard to check whether these three are among those rescued. Meanwhile, will get ready to move.

The proposed arrangement is as follows:
1. We put all the weapons, explosives and ammo into the station wagon. We put some of the safe stuff into the van and the pickup.
2. We put the prisoners into the van and the pickup, duct-taping their hands to the seats, window frames or such.
3. Sean, Richard and Tariq will drive station wagon, pickup and van.
4. Those rescued, Waffle House men and Bart will ride on the motorcycles.
5. The headlights of the cars will be off (will use the NVGs), but the last car will have parking lights on. The bikes will be behind it at some distance where they can see the rear lights of the last car and will have the headlights on.
6. We drive to the Radar Base tonight.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> That's fine, we can just dump them on Simone. How many?


Three radios.

The plan sounds okay.

Keep in mind the new player can still contribute to OOC planning, even if his character has not been introduced yet.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay, you've all earned 1 Character Point.
(Even the new player, he subbed in a NPC and contributed.)
The new player may introduce his new PC to the group now. Sorry for the delay.

----------


## u-b

Okay, now that we are back to base, I'll want the quirks for the van and the bikes.

----------


## u-b

I have made an editable sheet for Tariq in the program that I have (GCS, PDF) and tidied up his loadout (medium encumbrance for combat, heavy encumbrance for travel). He has a bit more allocated to him, but mostly that remains in the trunk or is picked up instead of the some of the stuff carried as the case may be. Also, took the perk to Dual Ready (Grenade), leaving two points spare atm. The doc sheet is also updated to include the loot and move all Tariq's to the group's page along with the other troops.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Okay, now that we are back to base, I'll want the quirks for the van and the bikes.


Sure.
The van has -1 HT, -20% Range and -10% Top Speed.
The motorcycles all have -20% Range, -20% Top Speed and -1 Handling.




> I have made an editable sheet for Tariq in the program that I have (GCS, PDF) and tidied up his loadout (medium encumbrance for combat, heavy encumbrance for travel). He has a bit more allocated to him, but mostly that remains in the trunk or is picked up instead of the some of the stuff carried as the case may be. Also, took the perk to Dual Ready (Grenade), leaving two points spare atm. The doc sheet is also updated to include the loot and move all Tariq's to the group's page along with the other troops.


If Tariq is a NPC for now, we'll simply have him keep the peace at the radar base. If his player comes back, we'll have the sheet there ready.

----------


## u-b

> If Tariq is a NPC for now, we'll simply have him keep the peace at the radar base. If his player comes back, we'll have the sheet there ready.


Okay. A GL at the base _will_ make things a lot safer for what seems to be rapidly increasing population. And he will have more time to make things. I think we are now well-positioned to pay him for his services, but can just as well keep him a part of the team with an equal share in our collective wealth.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Ramsey, please post your action.

Richard, what are you doing back at base while the other two are going hunting?

----------


## JbeJ275

I guess I throw a net at a chicken? This feels weird, why were we getting all of them into a barn in the first place?

----------


## u-b

The expectation was that if we start catching them while in the open some will inevitably escape. But it would be easy enough to nudge them into their own barn. I should have clarified about the extra time that the target number was the time, not the bonus, but too late to do that after the roll. Now that they have nowhere to go, we should be able to catch every last one them. So you describe the standard procedure, roll for an iteration or two and let the DM handle the rest. We are heading out with a full load of chickens. The net used repeatedly should be good enough, and another for storage.

----------


## Volthawk

So are we leaving Tariq in the base from now on to focus on tech stuff, in light of Gnome leaving, or is he continuing to tag along as part of our NPC retinue?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So are we leaving Tariq in the base from now on to focus on tech stuff, in light of Gnome leaving, or is he continuing to tag along as part of our NPC retinue?


The first option.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

What did you want to buy from the merchants? Please list the costs of the stuff you wish to purchase.

----------


## u-b

> What did you want to buy from the merchants? Please list the costs of the stuff you wish to purchase.


Something along the following lines, but we have the armor and the firearms. Can we get a wish-list or just a figure from the refugees as a lot?




> There's five men and women who know how to hunt, but they'll need gear - and not just guns, either. Maps, proper footwear, camouflage and backpacks are just the start.
> 
> One quarter of the crowd are reliably combat-capable. They would like to be equipped with armour and firearms, if possible.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The requested list is;
2 maps (each $15)A pair of hiking boots per scout (each $160, you can hire up to about seven or eight scouts, for now)One camouflaged coat/cloak per scout (+2 bonus in one terrain, half bonus versus technological Night Vision or Infravision, each $200)One large backpack per scout (each $400)

Costs total? $30 + $760 per scout outfitted.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The drive from the radar base to the meeting spot near Newport is 16 miles, BTW, in case you missed it.

----------


## u-b

Noted. I do keep forgetting to account for fuel, but we have "enough" and it costs a trivial amount, so, hopefully, not a big deal.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The opposing merchant rolled a margin of success 9.

Richard rolled a margin of success 5, so the opposing Merchant has a margin of victory 4. I think we can rule that they offer 40% (60% - (5x4)%) of the value for players' offered goods.

If this makes the goods not enough for the purchased scout's equipment and stuff, you'll have to give them bullets to make up the difference.

----------


## u-b

> The opposing merchant rolled a margin of success 9.
> 
> Richard rolled a margin of success 5, so the opposing Merchant has a margin of victory 4. I think we can rule that they offer 40% (60% - (5x4)%) of the value for players' offered goods.
> 
> If this makes the goods not enough for the purchased scout's equipment and stuff, you'll have to give them bullets to make up the difference.


That is enough, but nearly halves what we allocate to the managers. The transaction is on the lines 202..209 of here. *We allocate the managers 600 bullets* total to allocate among...




> The would-be medics kindly request a first aid kit for each of them, plus as much bandages and antibiotics as anyone can scrounge up.
> 
> The garment makers ask for fabrics, sewing kits and materials.
> 
> The mechanic just needs a tool kit, a garage and spare parts or the means to fabricate them.
> 
> The construction crew makes a note of the barn, and requests building tools (saws, hammers, nails, bricks, etc.) and wheelbarrows before they head out for the barn.


With the exception that we also provide the following:
1. First Aid Kit, TL6 x2.
2. Emergency access to the base's medical supplies while the refugees' own supplies are being procured.
3. Access to the workshop subject to Waffle House guys' regulations.

Some other day we will collect:
1. The list of what's bought.
2. The list of what has to be bought on top of that.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Good, that works. For now.

I believe Sean resists Flashbacks. And fast-draws his rifle.

What do Richard and Ramsey manage in those 4 seconds?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Ramsey, how are you going to approach this situation?

----------


## JbeJ275

Oh sorry. I was waiting for my last post to be resolved or at least mentioned before I moved forward.

Is there anywhere I can throw dynamite to hit a lot of animals but no people?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Oh sorry. I was waiting for my last post to be resolved or at least mentioned before I moved forward.
> 
> Is there anywhere I can throw dynamite to hit a lot of animals but no people?


Yup.

And as for your last post, I assumed you were coming along with the rest after you finished ferrying back the stuff you found at the barn? You managed the flight back and froth without incident, if that's what you were worried about, sorry if that was not clear.

----------


## u-b

> With the crowd of animals diminished, Ramsey realises his dynamite might be.. over enthusiastic. Thus he drops them and the match unlit on top of hit coat and picks up his spear instead.





> After all of this is done, Sean outfits three most promising men, including at least one who can drive, with rifles and early concealable vests and takes them with us to a designated place near Newport.
> ...
> Leaving in two cars. Sean, Richard, Bart, dogs and 3 new men. One of the men picked would be Ramsey.


Just FYI, Ramsey should have a Fine M1 Garand (HT120) with 40 rounds and some other stuff as per lines 314..318 of this doc (gear labeled with "Militia").

Bart and two other militia men will likely aim/shoot at the wolves and the dogs will likely bark.

UPD: How about having Ramsey command and control two other militia men? I can handle Bart / dogs with no problem, but would like my hands off the other guys.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Can everyone state what their level in Naturalist, Survival and Animal Handling (any specialisation) skills are? No need to roll, just tell me how good you are.

----------


## u-b

Naturalist: 12
Survival: 15
Animal Handling (default): 7

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Naturalist: 12
> Survival: 15
> Animal Handling (default): 7


You realize that the twisted wild dogs may be fleeing now, but they will eventually be back for the corpses at least (to eat them), if not to stalk and ambush you or other people.

Reducing their numbers before they scatter into the wild would be very smart.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Hey, players, have you stalled out? Are you waiting on me to clarify or specify something? What is your character doing now, with the information my last post contained? Is there something you need before you post again?

----------


## u-b

I'm just waiting on Richard.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

*Every player +1 Character Point*

----------


## Volthawk

Can we tell from looking at the cars (or any context clues from nearby, eg casings) whether the holes came from people shooting out of the vehicles or people shooting in?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Can we tell from looking at the cars (or any context clues from nearby, eg casings) whether the holes came from people shooting out of the vehicles or people shooting in?


The shots came from outside the car, going into the occupants. No casings on the ground, but the holes are entry "wounds".

----------


## u-b

> list reaction modifiers and the ratings of relevant skills


Sean has reputation +3. Not with these guys (settlers; 11-), but if their intelligence services are any good, they might know anyway. No skills to speak of, so he'll delegate to Richard.

----------


## Volthawk

Richard's got his usual +4 reaction modifier (from Charisma and Voice), the same reputation as Sean if it matters, and skill-wise he'll presumably be leaning on his Diplomacy 14. Been saving up for that point of IQ for a while now so his social side hasn't changed for a while.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Ramsey, you're with the rest of the players, right?
Could you please confirm and roll?

----------


## JbeJ275

Sorry, I think between the long pause in between character creation and the game starting and things getting busier IRL Ive kind of lost focus and attention on this game. If you want to turn Ramsey into a regular soldier NPC that might be for the best.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Very well.

If we need to recruit any more players, it should be easier this time.

----------


## u-b

I think we should give it a try. Also, we have two more militia with us, besides Ramsey, so people can join the moment they finish their characters, as they have been with us all along.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay, made a new recruitment thread.

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...e-recruiting-2

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sorry about the posting gap. I got a nasty illness these last week and some change, and yes I am aware of how fitting that is given the backstory of this campaign.

I might still have trouble, but I can soldier on today.

----------


## u-b

Get well, man! We sure can live a few days without the game!

----------


## u-b

> (OC: The hostel charges every PC and NPC with $10's worth of barter equivalent (bullets preferred) for one night with meals and water included. Parking the cars in a safe lot is another $10's worth per vehicle per day. Opposing enemy skill is 13, any other PC and NPC can pitch in with complementary skills. Just to confirm who's in and who's out before I roll for the enemy.)


20 pistol cartridges paid including one for each dog. I wasn't sure about taking NPCs, but let's say we have them with us: Bart + 3 militia.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, Richard may or not may be with you. Either way, the dogs easily pick up the scent

Keep in mind, it's night time and the Darkness penalties are -5 now. Sean and Richard have vision aides, though, so it is not a problem for now.

----------


## Volthawk

So to confirm, while we don't know the status of the guys we hit, there's one guy that we haven't hit yet right? And they're all prone now.

----------


## u-b

As I understand it...
1. There was one guy #0 above, which is now history.
2. There were three guys on the ground, and they were hit as follows:
2.1 The guy #2 got one hit.
2.2 The guys #1 and #3 got one and thwo hits.
3. Then we don't know it, but guys #2 and #3 likely have failed HT rolls.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yeah, that's the situation as you guys know it so far.
You could probably get the still awake raider to surrender, since he's in real bad shape and has no fellows fighting by his side.

----------


## Volthawk

> You could probably get the still awake raider to surrender, since he's in real bad shape and has no fellows fighting by his side.


Yeah, something like that was part of why I wanted to be sure of the situation.

----------


## u-b

> The dead sniper had a Rolling Block rifle, one rifle bullet chambered.


Okay. Anything else on anyone of them? I've had the impression that those we've gotten near the city were all armed and somewhat armored.




> Anyone got Veterinary skill?


Not me.




> Their boss is dead, disease got him a few days ago, they've been following standing orders out of inertia since, until an unit in Bread Basket requested backup.


How exactly? Do they have a radio? (If we did not ask that to clarify right away, now is not the best time, but the question is there)




> The idea is, at the first sign of trouble like the noisemakers going off, the raiders would toss lit firecrackers or flares...


Did Sean find these?




> After one hour of Richard interviewing the captives and Sean securing the camp, everyone starts hearing a great mass of people slowly walking towards their position. Looking to the east, they can see at least 20 humans(?) approaching from 35 yards away in the darkness. None of them seem to be carrying much of anything, and they all sport ghastly injuries or are grossly sick from what is visible of their skin.


@Richard: Should we try to parley with the lot when they come a bit closer?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Okay. Anything else on anyone of them? I've had the impression that those we've gotten near the city were all armed and somewhat armored.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> How exactly? Do they have a radio? (If we did not ask that to clarify right away, now is not the best time, but the question is there)
> 
> Did Sean find these?
> 
> @Richard: Should we try to parley with the lot when they come a bit closer?


The captives have 4 road flares, 3 cigarette lighters and 7 firecrackers in their pockets, but no guns or ammo.

They explain an run-in with wolves on the way back to camp lost them their firearms and they spent most of their bullets. The attack dogs stationed at their camp all got torn apart by wolves when they arrived.

The raiders contacted them in person. The raider drove a motorcycle.

Yeah, Sean found them.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Richard gets to act before Sean for 4 seconds, it is not combat time yet.

NPCs are on top of the cabin, Bart's in the cabin with the captives.

----------


## u-b

> The fifth monster is hit once, to minimal effect, blasting away a chunk of flesh that it barely reacts to.


Does that hit once in the "vitals" and once in the "torso" like the second bullet being 16 vs the skill of 15, thus missing by 1?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Does that hit once in the "vitals" and once in the "torso" like the second bullet being 16 vs the skill of 15, thus missing by 1?


You're fairly certain both shots hit the vitals.

----------


## u-b

> The grenade goes off after they next move...


Most frag grenades are listed with fuses of 4..5 seconds, which would be down to 3..4 if Richard is letting it cook since the moment he's pulled the pin, meaning it goes off after 2..3 _additional_ rounds after this one, which means you can as well just drop it under your feet as you'll get 3+ rounds to move, including right now.

----------


## Volthawk

> Most frag grenades are listed with fuses of 4..5 seconds, which would be down to 3..4 if Richard is letting it cook since the moment he's pulled the pin, meaning it goes off after 2..3 _additional_ rounds after this one, which means you can as well just drop it under your feet as you'll get 3+ rounds to move, including right now.


I brought this up when I first drew the grenade, saying that the description of grenades in Basic (as this one seems to be that listing rather than a specific HT one) just says "between 2 and 4 seconds" and given we've otherwise been going on the side of speed and aggression with our explosives (see modifying our launcher setup to not have the short-range safety lock) 2 seconds seemed plausible for us to have. Nobody said anything and the GM's responses seemed to fit my understanding, but if we're going for 4-second fuses on everything then yes, the plan will change.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

I am going with Richard's initial assumption - the grenade will explode on the next turn.

Now, the NPC militiamen are acting. What are they doing?

----------


## u-b

I guess they aim again, to shoot the next round.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I guess they aim again, to shoot the next round.


Alright. The turn ends with the monsters acting...and getting burned by the fire.

----------


## u-b

> (OC: Noted, both of you keep track of your distance from the monsters. NPCs' turn now. Do they open fire?)


Not necessarily. They sure can, but if they listen to Sean, they'll take Wait maneuvers until something tries to climb up to them or bash down the door leading inside.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Not necessarily. They sure can, but if they listen to Sean, they'll take Wait maneuvers until something tries to climb up to them or bash down the door leading inside.


You agree with this, Richard?

----------


## Volthawk

> You agree with this, Richard?


That's what I thought the plan was, yeah. It's mainly why Richard is focused on getting over there over shooting at the moment.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

There are 9 flesh-things left in the horde.

----------


## Volthawk

So could Richard have figured out what Sean was shooting at to try himself, or does he still not know?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So could Richard have figured out what Sean was shooting at to try himself, or does he still not know?


Sean probably shouts it to him as he's doing it. Richard may not see it, as he is running away pretty hardcore.

----------


## u-b

> Sean probably shouts it to him as he's doing it. Richard may not see it, as he is running away pretty hardcore.


Sean will definitely explain his findings next round and before that... well, we have 4 yards to cover each round just to get clear of the lot. Not very problematic in itself, but turning back and forth costs extra.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean wastes 3 bullets while shooting the many targets.

Also, I think Sean is now tired due to low FP.

----------


## u-b

> Also, I think Sean is now tired due to low FP.


Not yet. B426 says (and GCS agrees) that it is when one has "*Less* than 1/3 your FP left". Sean has 1/3 exactly, so he's good for now, but not good enough to reload.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Very well.

Just be wary of spending any more FP until you are sure you can afford it. Or guzzle some energy drink soon.

----------


## u-b

> Do the militiamen open fire now?


Only if they have already aimed at the "brains". I've rolled their perception the previous round, and it was good, so if they got the idea right then, now they will shoot. If they needed specific directions to understand Sean's targeting, they will aim now. I'll go ahead and roll for their shooting, but no guarantees that it happens _this_ round.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Well done.

All PCs get 1 CP for taking the outpost and defeating the monsters.

BTW, have your PCs been maintaining your guns? That was a hard battle back there, lots of shooting.
See B484-485 rules on maintenance, if you could.

----------


## u-b

> BTW, have your PCs been maintaining your guns? That was a hard battle back there, lots of shooting.
> See B484-485 rules on maintenance, if you could.


Sean has a Gun-Cleaning Kit, so, I assume, uses it with some regularity, given spare time. We didn't have a lot of that lately, but Sean only needs little sleep, so he's probably good. He might perform some crude diagnostics each time he disassembles the rifle to clean it, and, if something suspicious is found, should take a note of it and get help from Richard or Tariq.

Also, please review and correct my interpretation of loot (lines 330+ here; ammo and normal human food are just added above).

----------


## Volthawk

> BTW, have your PCs been maintaining your guns? That was a hard battle back there, lots of shooting.
> See B484-485 rules on maintenance, if you could.


Richard's got a full Armoury tool kit, and the skill, so he's got the capabilities to maintain his stuff and keep it up and running. Time-wise...I haven't been keeping track of exact hours available per day, but there's often times where Sean's headed out to scout around or the like, or he's finished interrogations early, or similar cases where he'd be able to look after his gear.

Speaking of skills, Richard's now 1 CP off finally getting that +1 IQ and improving pretty much everything that isn't shooting by 1.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, you two can be assured your guns are up to snuff even after heavy use.




> Also, please review and correct my interpretation of loot (lines 330+ here; ammo and normal human food are just added above).


That loot sheet is correct, and good. You recorded it all well. The steel drum being less valuable than a wooden barrel may be explained by weight issues? Perhaps the metal is easier to find or craft than wood?




> Speaking of skills, Richard's now 1 CP off finally getting that +1 IQ and improving pretty much everything that isn't shooting by 1.


Good for you! Can you post the updated character sheet here and/or in PMs, for record keeping?

----------


## u-b

> Alright, you two can be assured your guns are up to snuff even after heavy use.


We probably should check the cars sooner or later when we are back to base and have some free time.




> The merchants in Bread Basket gladly accept the horses at the offered price - they need the animals for farming. The gear and feed fetches their full value.
> The security forces have room in their budget to buy the guns, and the visiting merchants also express interest in weaponry. Sean can get the full value of the firearms. Ditto the armour pieces.


Since they give a good price, we'll sell most of what is for sale. The proposed payment will look something like this (lines 221+). Not sure what the delivery would cost. Currently pricing it at 5% or $13800 total. Given labor and gas costs, this should well cover all of the expenses, including hiring some guards. One truckload is to go to Radar Base and the remaining 22 are to go to Gunmetal. The stuff does not have to be all Canned Food, which is used as a generalization. There should be some of it, but the rest can be any reasonable combination including grains, jerky, cattle, oils, etc. giving about the same cost and weight. Deviations can be debated.

----------


## Volthawk

> Good for you! Can you post the updated character sheet here and/or in PMs, for record keeping?


Sure, here's where Richard is at now:
*Richard Clark*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Character Points:* 150/-50 (-5 quirks) + 46 earned
Unspent CP: 0
*Spoiler*
Show


Total: 46
Gains:
2: Nightbear Encounter
2: Slaves
3: Reaching Radar Base
3: Capturing Radar Base	
2: Surviving First Attack
1: Surviving Second Attack
5: Resort Battle
2: Red Mark
2: Slaver Camp
4: Slave Rescue
1: Waffle House Defence
5: Mutant Base
7: Slaver Camp/Battle Bus
2: Merchant Rescue
2: Power Plant
1: Prisoner Rescue
1: Zombie Attack
1: [something I missed]



*Attributes (150)*
*Spoiler*
Show


ST 12 [20] DX 13 [60] IQ 13 [60] HT 11 [10]
_Secondary_
Damage 1d-1/1d+2, BL 29
HP 12/12 [0] Per 13 [0] Will 13 [0] FP 11 [0]
Basic Speed 6 [0] Basic Move 6 [0]



*Advantages (43)*
*Spoiler*
Show


Charisma 2 [10]
Combat Reflexes [15]
Fit [5]
Lightning Fingers [1]
Reputation +3 (Heroic, Settlers, 10 or less) [3-1 free=2]
Voice [10]
Weapon Bond (M14 Rifle) [1]



*Disadvantages (-50/-5)*
*Spoiler*
Show


Chummy [-5]
Distinctive Feature (Red Mark) [-1 - Free]
Easy to Read [-10]
Guilt Complex [-5]
Overconfidence [-5]
Pacifism (Can't Kill Innocents) [-10]
Selfless [-5]
Sense of Duty (Group) [-5]
Truthfulness [-5]
_Quirks_
Broad-Minded, Carries family heirloom, Idealistic about the old world, Prefers to offer enemies surrender, Responsive



*Skills (58)*
*Spoiler*
Show


Armoury (Small Arms) (A) IQ+1 [4]-14
Brawling (E) DX+1 [2]-14
Criminology (A) IQ [2]-2
Detect Lies (H) Per [4]-13
Diplomacy (H) IQ [4]-15
Driving (A) DX [2]-13
Electronic Operations (Communications) (E) IQ [1]-13
Fast-Draw (Ammo) (E) DX+CR [1]-14
Fast-Draw (Pistol) (E) DX+CR [1]-14
Fast-Draw (Rifle) (E) DX+CR [1]-14
Fast-Draw (Sword) (E) DX+CR [1]-14
First Aid (E) IQ [1]-13
Guns (Pistols) (E) DX+2 [4]-15
Guns (Rifles) (E) DX+2 [3]-15 (16 with M14)
Intelligence Analysis (H) IQ-1 [2]-12
Interrogation (A) IQ-1 [1]-12
Intimidation (A) Will [2]-13
Leadership (A) IQ-1 [1]-15
Merchant (A) IQ+1 [4]-14
Observation (A) Per [2]-13
Public Speaking (A) IQ [2]-17
Search (A) Per [2]-13
Shield (A) DX+1 [4]-14
Shortsword (A) DX+1 [4]-14
Stealth (A DX-1 [1]-12
Tactics (H) IQ-1 [2]-12



*Gear:*
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1727282323
Medium encumbrance w/ combat load

*Combat*
*Spoiler*
Show


DR: Skull 12, Face 10, Eyes 10, Neck 0, Torso 12/5* (+23F, +5R), Groin 12/5*, Arms 8/4*, Hands 2*, Legs 12/5F*, Feet 2* (split DR high vs pi/cu except for arms that are low vs cr and high otherwise)
Dodge 10 (8 combat/7 travel) Parry 11 (shortsword) Block 11 (shield - not usually used), +1 DB when shield is out (not vs firearms)




As always, would appreciate a check if I haven't missed any CP since last time.

----------


## u-b

> Sure, here's where Richard is at now:
> ...
> Unspent CP: 19
> 
> ...
> ST 12 [20] DX 13 [60] IQ 12 [40] HT 11 [10]


I doubt this is the case, unless you mean "now" as "then before the last night".




> As always, would appreciate a check if I haven't missed any CP since last time.


I rather expect you to worth 196 points, IQ 13, 0 unspent.

----------


## Volthawk

> I doubt this is the case, unless you mean "now" as "then before the last night".
> 
> 
> I rather expect you to worth 196 points, IQ 13, 0 unspent.


Ah, I wasn't clear. My count has me at 195 points, 19 unspent after the CP we just got - I was saying that Richard was now 1 point away from the IQ boost, not that he'd reached it. If you're at 196 though, then I did just miss one somewhere and I can get the IQ now.

----------


## u-b

> Ah, I wasn't clear. My count has me at 195 points, 19 unspent after the CP we just got - I was saying that Richard was now 1 point away from the IQ boost, not that he'd reached it. If you're at 196 though, then I did just miss one somewhere and I can get the IQ now.


My count gives me 194 without details of how it got there and including a -2 for mutation which you don't have. So, I _think_ you should have 196, but I don't have the proof.

In other news, I hereby acquire Fast-Draw (Ammo) and Dual-Ready (Grenade) for a grand total of 2 points. I'll keep the remainder until a later time.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Since they give a good price, we'll sell most of what is for sale. The proposed payment will look something like this (lines 221+). Not sure what the delivery would cost. Currently pricing it at 5% or $13800 total. Given labor and gas costs, this should well cover all of the expenses, including hiring some guards. One truckload is to go to Radar Base and the remaining 22 are to go to Gunmetal. The stuff does not have to be all Canned Food, which is used as a generalization. There should be some of it, but the rest can be any reasonable combination including grains, jerky, cattle, oils, etc. giving about the same cost and weight. Deviations can be debated.


Okay. Done deal. Delivery fee being 5% is good, mark it down. Other types of food consumables are available, yes.
Merchant roll successful. (Not sure if that roll was needed, but better safe than sorry.)

----------


## Volthawk

> My count gives me 194 without details of how it got there and including a -2 for mutation which you don't have. So, I _think_ you should have 196, but I don't have the proof.


Hm, okay. I did feel like I might have not put something down, like I was one away already but didn't update things properly, so that tracks.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Did you guys mark off the food/rations eaten and water drank yesterday and today yet? You have enough, even for your NPC followers, just make sure to record how much you have.

----------


## u-b

> The scavenger gangs are within 20 miles of the city, but the cabin is further away than that.


Are you sure? The last time...



> The enemies hiked through the woods for 30 minutes, judging by the way they follow.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Are you sure? The last time...


Oh, you are right. My mistake.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Richard, analysing the papers will require a roll of either Criminology or Intelligence Analysis, whichever is lower. But you can use the one you're not using as a complementary roll, as well as Streetwise.

----------


## u-b

> Is Sean walking the 4 miles? That decides the travel time...


Sean is walking, dogs are walking, everyone else is riding. The speed is up to 7..8 yards per second, depending on the terrain, so 15+ minutes total, likely still less than an hour (as per B351, Sean can make up to 70 miles per day under idieal conditions). Also, of interest:
1. Did the men's trails diverge from the things' trails at any spot up to here?
2. How far is Sean from the action?
3. How does "ablaze" relate with "firefight"? Is the building on fire with people shooting out or in?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Sean is walking, dogs are walking, everyone else is riding. The speed is up to 7..8 yards per second, depending on the terrain, so 15+ minutes total, likely still less than an hour (as per B351, Sean can make up to 70 miles per day under idieal conditions). Also, of interest:
> 1. Did the men's trails diverge from the things' trails at any spot up to here?
> 2. How far is Sean from the action?
> 3. How does "ablaze" relate with "firefight"? Is the building on fire with people shooting out or in?


1) The trails of the people do not match up with the monsters' trail much. Most likely, they never crossed paths.
2) 15 yards.
3) The building is on fire, there has obviously been a shootout here (pretty big bullet holes in the barn, for a start). No-one is CURRENTLY shooting anything. You don't see anyone around.

----------


## u-b

> The men demand the volunteer explain who he is and why he is approaching them.


Here goes Volthawk, I suppose.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Are you waiting on me to post again, or waiting on someone else?

----------


## u-b

I think you should respond to Volthawk's post. Sean will wait and, from hiding, aim at the man with the rifle. Not doing much besides that.

----------


## u-b

> 2. Were there any _other_ fresh tracks leaving the farm?





> There were fresh tracks from the farm. No more than 4 to 6 hours old when Sean and his comrades arrived?


I mean, there is just _one_ set of tracks leaving the farm, the one we have been following?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I mean, there is just _one_ set of tracks leaving the farm, the one we have been following?


Oh. Yes. Just one set of tracks leaving the farm recently.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Sean remains hidden and calls Richard again. He tells he expects Richard to arrive at the raider's outpost before it gets too dark and that he'll be greeted by a man with NVGs waiting there in a car to lead him the rest of the way. Sean designates "his" car for the mission, the one with the radio, and issues an order to retreat from anything dog-sized and up. The remaining car is to be camouflaged with a net and some bushes near where it is.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> The plan is to get Richard into action in some reasonable time. We will attack when darkness is about -6. Hopefully, they will turn on illumination and/or go to bed by that time. Also, everyone will be fully rested. Also, the hunters will return, if they are from here. Any transportation anywhere nearby or maybe a garage?


Richard, your ride to Sean's position will go smoothly enough. Join the action, no rolls needed.
It will take about four hours before it gets that dark.
The gas station does not appear to have any transport nearby, but it does have a closed garage. There could be cars or motorcycles in there, even one big rig truck.

----------

